# Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread



## vlsk (21. August 2010)

Ich hab gedacht ich eröffne einen Wobbler Fotothread, indem ihr eure schönsten Wobbler mit Bildern "vorstellen" bzw zeigen könnt.

Ich fange mit meinen heute neu erworbenen Prachtstücken an:

http://img824.*ih.us/img824/8717/foto043e.jpg


----------



## Nobbi 78 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Dann mach ich mal weiter!
Illex Arnaud,Zalt,Salmo Perch


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. August 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Meinste nicht, dass das Thema im Raubfischforum besser aufgehoben wäre?

Ansonsten, schöne Wobbler, weiter so.#6


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (21. August 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Meinste nicht, dass das Thema im Raubfischforum besser aufgehoben wäre?



oder sogar bei *Bilder- und Videoforum* #c


aber ich lass es mir nicht nehmen, auch meinen Beitrag zu leisten |rolleyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. August 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> oder sogar bei *Bilder- und Videoforum* #c
> 
> 
> *aber ich lass es mir nicht nehmen, auch meinen Beitrag zu leisten* |rolleyes




Das war klar.#6:q:q

Der untere ist auch immer wieder eine Augenweide.|bigeyes#6

Sag mal angelst du mit dem auch?

Oder nicht, aus Angst vor Verlust?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (21. August 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der untere ist auch immer wieder eine Augenweide.|bigeyes#6
> 
> Sag mal angelst du mit dem auch?
> 
> Oder nicht, aus Angst vor Verlust?



sagen wir mal so: bevor ich den (ver)angel, sind noch einige vorher dran...

ist halt "my precious" :k


----------



## vlsk (21. August 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Kann ja ein Mod bei Bedarf verschieben. Echt schöne Wobbler!

@Bruzzlkracher: Was ist denn der Letzte für ein Wobbler? Gefällt mir sehr gut!

Das Dumme ist nur das die immer so teuer sind und man sich nicht traut, mit denen zu angeln :vik:


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. August 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



vlsk schrieb:


> @Bruzzlkracher: Was ist denn der Letzte für ein Wobbler?



das ist ein 78er "B´Freeze" von Lucky Craft "CVcustom" - Farbe unbekannt


----------



## Kochtoppangler (22. August 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Farbe nennt sich American Shad


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (23. August 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Farbe nennt sich American Shad



sorry, muss Dir widersprechen - ich hab auch AmericanShad, JapanShad und Herring

aber das ist nicht *die *Farbe


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. August 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> sorry, muss Dir widersprechen - ich hab auch AmericanShad, JapanShad und Herring
> 
> aber das ist nicht *die *Farbe



Echt? Habe hier einen Pointer in AmericanShad liegen der genauso aussieht - zumindest vom Deinem Bild her. Müsste man halt mal real nebeneinander halten, aber so spontan würde ich ich AmericanShad sagen.

Immer wieder spannend was es da an Farbvarianten gibt! :k


----------



## tino2007 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Diese Lucky Craft Wobbler machen schon was her- alle Achtung, geiles Fischchen.
Ich hab auch ein paar Wobbler um deren Geld ich locker mal die Frau schön ausführen könnt´....

Mein neuer Liebling ist aber dieser (siehe Foto). Hat mir am Wochenende (wo bei keinem was am See ging) einen schönen Zander und einen netten Hecht gebracht. Der hat stolze € 2,5 gekostet!!! Wenn man ihn führt weiß man warum der so billig ist- den Fischen scheint aber gerade das zu gefallen...
Übrigens: weiß jemand was das für ein WObbler ist? hab die Packung weggeschmissen....


----------



## Gemini (23. August 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Schönheit liegt ja bekanntlich im Auge des Betrachters...

Hier mein bestes Pferd im Stall, heisst Scarface!

Ein bisschen angespeckt und nicht so modelmäßig wie die japanische Bling-Bling-Diva eine Seite vorher aber immer als erstes im Wasser und kämpft sich durch jedes Unterwassergeläuf, eine richtige Frontsau und die Hechte stehen drauf!

Soviel Ehrlichkeit finde ich richtig schön.


----------



## tino2007 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Gemini:

Sieht gut aus dieser Scarface.

Wo hast du den denn her? weißt du auch den Hersteller?


----------



## Gemini (23. August 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Das ist ein XPS Billigwobbler von basspro für $3.99, das exakt gleiche Modell gibts auch von Cormoran, heisst dort Belly Dog und kostet zw. 5 und 6 Euro, ich bin nicht so der Coromoran-Fan aber der ist wirklich gut, hat auch ab Werk sehr brauchbare Haken #h


----------



## Zanderrobert (23. August 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Servus,

find die Beiträge wirklich alle sehr gut.

Aber: Könntet Ihr nicht zu jedem Wobbler das Modell gleich dazu schreiben und was ihr damit hauptsächlich zum Landgang überreden konntet. Dann wäre es ein richtiges Nachschlagewerk.

Ansonsten: Sehr gelungen, weiter so!!#6


----------



## Norge Fan (23. August 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> sorry, muss Dir widersprechen - ich hab auch AmericanShad, JapanShad und Herring
> 
> aber das ist nicht *die *Farbe


 
Du hast den Vergleich vor dir liegen.............bei den Pics würd ich aber auch auf American Shad schwören.


----------



## Norge Fan (23. August 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hab gerade gelesen das es Schleien-Stefan ähnlich geht .


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. August 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Wär echt n gutes Nachschlagewerk wenn jeder was dazu schreiben würde.
Bilder kommen von mir Morgen noch, heute keine lust mehr 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (24. August 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Du hast den Vergleich vor dir liegen.............bei den Pics würd ich aber auch auf American Shad schwören.



der AmericanShad hat einen orangenen Punkt hinter den Kiemen und die Seitenlinie ist ebenfalls farbig hervorgehoben
http://www.spinnerundco.de/popup_image.php?pID=1854&image=0
meiner ist durchgängig blau-silbrig, mit einem roten Kinn

aber genug darüber gefachsimpelt...|rolleyes


----------



## lippfried (24. August 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

von lucky craft gibt es mehrere "ms" farben. neben den bereits angesprochenen auch noch z. b.:
MS Ghost Wakasagi
oder auch 
MS Ghost Ayu

lippfried


----------



## vlsk (24. August 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Bei den Preisen wird es einem ja echt schwindlig |bigeyes Fangen die denn auch entsprechend?


----------



## vlsk (26. August 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Leute, das kann doch nicht alles gewesen sein..!!


----------



## Nobbi 78 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Jackson Realjerk,Rapala Countdown, Castaic Realbait


----------



## vlsk (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Endlich tut sich hier mal wieder etwas ;-)
Der erste sieht gut aus! Was hat der gekostet und wie tief läuft er?


----------



## Nobbi 78 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Müsste je nach Händler so zwischen 16-20 Euronen kosten.
Der läuft nicht sehr tief 1-1,5m.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Wenn du es von Jackson kaufst ja....schau bei River2Sea, genau dieselben allerdings so für 10-12 Euros 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## vlsk (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Danke für den Tipp, aber 1-1,5 m sind mir etwas zu wenig. Für diese Tiefe bin ich schon ausreichend eingedeckt..


----------



## Nobbi 78 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Wenn du es von Jackson kaufst ja....schau bei River2Sea, genau dieselben allerdings so für 10-12 Euros
> 
> Gruß Fabi



Ich weiss. Ich hab aber den River2Sea S-Waver = J. Realjerk in Deutschland noch nicht gefunden.
Wenn ich mir das Teil für 12 Euro  aus den USA kommen
lasse, zahle ich mit Versand das gleiche was der Köder hier kostet.


----------



## Amero (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

#h
habe da auch was feines|rolleyes
Squadminnow 95





​


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (10. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Gibts auch von Balzer z.B. S-Curver.
Dann noch von Steelfish, keine Ahnung wie er da heißt.
Lässt sich sogar ab 8 Euro beziehn.

Gibts von Steelfish auch sinkend, also kannst in jeder Tiefe fischen 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## sven123 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo,
mal meine neuen Erungenschaften. 
Luckycraft:m


----------



## david24 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



sven123 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mal meine neuen Erungenschaften.
> Luckycraft:m


 
cool..

was ist der untere für einer? und woher haste den?


----------



## sven123 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo,
die unteren beiden sind die gleichen beides
Real Bait Supreme 110 kostet einer 49€, hat jeder gute Angelladen ich habe sie aus Ebay.

Gruß Sven


----------



## paul hucho (11. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Oder hier:http://www.spinnerundco.de/product_...ia-supreme-110-brook-trout-lucky-craft-p-3306

#h


----------



## sven123 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Die sind da ja echt mal günstig, wie kommt das?


----------



## david24 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

auch 18 euro sind mir zu teuer... ich gehe ja bisher nur zum forellenpuff aber wenn ich in einem jahr ausbildung mache dann kommt geld rein und ich geh öfter angeln als jetzt.. den link speicher ich mir aber ab nächstes jahr hole ich mir so welche


----------



## Nobbi 78 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Gibts auch von Balzer z.B. S-Curver.
> Dann noch von Steelfish, keine Ahnung wie er da heißt.
> Lässt sich sogar ab 8 Euro beziehn.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp!
Scheint echt genau der selbe Köder zu sein.
Da werd ich gleich mal zuschlagen|supergri


----------



## paul hucho (11. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ick find nachbauten iwie doof. Das tut man einfach nicht wenn hier mich fragt auch wenn man die rechte daran hat, ist mir das igal da kauf ich mir lieber das Original.





Der schwimmt auch besser als der Real Jerk finde ich! Und auch als das Balzermodell.


----------



## Nobbi 78 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



paul hucho schrieb:


> Ick find nachbauten iwie doof. Das tut man einfach nicht wenn hier mich fragt auch wenn man die rechte daran hat, ist mir das igal da kauf ich mir lieber das Original.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sind ja meistens nicht mal Nachbauten sondern werden nur vom anderen Hersteller vertrieben.
Ist das nen Illex Freddy?
Ich fische selbst häufig mit Illexködern sehr fängig nur die Lackierung könnte besser sein nach ein paar Hechtattacken ist kaum noch Lack auf den Ködern


----------



## Würger (11. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@paul hucho: Heißt welche Köder kaufst Du dann? Weil der Jackson ja bekanntlich (wie alle Jackson-Köder) Nachbauten sind - nur mit dem unterschied, das sie teurer wie das Original sind.


----------



## Gemini (11. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Sind das wirklich Nachbauten oder macht der Original-Hersteller nicht doch B2B OEM Geschäfte?


----------



## paul hucho (11. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Kein Jackson
Ist der Freddy, jup.Und ist echt so mit dem Lack der ist bei meinen am meisten gefischten  Illex Wobblern überall da wo die Haken sind schon fast komplett runter:c.
Was fische ich am häufigsten? Illex, Luckycraft (aber erst seit ich die Seite da kenne|supergri) Rapala, Salmo und Savage Gear auch gerne.Das sind eigentlich so meine "bevorzugen Marken" wo ich mir sag: An den Köder glaube ich, mit dem fange ich und mit dem habe ich Spass.


#h


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (11. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Naja, wieso man umbedingt fürn Köder 5-10 Euro mehr ausgeben muss nur weil ein andrer Name draufsteht aber das Produkt EXAKT das selbe ist, erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz.
Achja 49 €, hm...krieg ich 2-3 für..

Aber gut jetz weißt dus ja 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Nobbi 78 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Weiter gehts:
Rapala Skitter Pop, Lucky Craft Pointer,Turus Ukko


----------



## vlsk (11. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Der Popper ist geil!

49 Euro, wäre mir persönlich etwas zu teuer.


----------



## paul hucho (11. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

^^ Normal !!!

#h


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (11. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Naja normal, ich krieg den Lucky Craft Supreme für 18 Tacken...


----------



## vlsk (20. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Meine neuste Errungenschaft:
http://boddenangler.de/bilder/produkte/gross/Balzer-Popstar-Karausche.png

Leider für 10 Euro, im Netz schon für 6 zu haben -.-


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (21. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

10 Tacken für den Balzer-Popper? das ist aber happig...!


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> 10 Tacken für den Balzer-Popper? das ist aber happig...!




Rasselkugeln aus Platin . . .|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## dodo12 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von mir! Alle unbearbeitet...
























|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## vlsk (21. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

# 4 gefällt mir am besten... die anderen sind aber auch top!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (21. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Wasn das vorletzte??

Gruß Fabi


----------



## dodo12 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Also der vorletzte ist ein Savage Gear. Der heißt "Larvae". Lässt sichultra langsam führen, läuft so ganz schlängelnd und macht Radau ohne Ende! 
Und danke.


----------



## Allex (21. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Wow, finde den 3. echt super, stellt auch eine klasse Kombo dar, mit dieser Feder da drann!


----------



## dodo12 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Danke. Danke. Der mit den Federn ist einer von Doiyo.


----------



## nookieone (22. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Danke. Danke. Der mit den Federn ist einer von Doiyo.


Hab ich mir schon gedacht.
Wie sind die so vom Lauf und der Quali???
Bist du zufrieden mit denen??
Wollt mir auch ma nen paar von Denen zulegen, der Preis is ja echt ok für "Japanwobbler".


----------



## dodo12 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Die laufen top! Qualität und Verarbeitung sind auch einfach nur Top. Fangen tun sie auch. Also was will man mehr? Ich kann sie nur empfehlen!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

hab auch noch ein paar Bilder von den Dayia (Doiyo?), so heißen die wenigstens bei mir...

kommen übrigens von  IronClaw/Sänger!

























(aus den "Wobblerholics" kopiert)

#h


----------



## dodo12 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Es hieß bis vor kurzen "Daiya" aber dann gab es namensrechtliche Probleme und deshalb heißen die ab nun "Doiyo".


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

wieder wat dazugelernt, Danke @Dodo!


----------



## dodo12 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Kein Problem. 

Spro Powercatcher




Iron Claw




Iron Claw



Balzer


----------



## west1 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

No Japanwobbler #d

Made in Germany #6


----------



## u-see fischer (22. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Die sehen ja Geil aus, scheinen echte West1 Wobbler zu sein.

Ich bin immer begeistert, wenn ich solche schöne Handarbeit sehe. Leider fehlt mir die Zeit, das Werkzeug und der nötige Platz.


----------



## vlsk (23. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Sehr schöne Wobbler.
@dodo: Wo sind denn deine Bilder hin? ó.O


----------



## Amero (23. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

#h
sind ja ein paar schöne schmuckstücke dabei
habe auch noch welche in meine schmuckkiste gefunden|rolleyes












​


----------



## diemai (23. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ west1

Hubert , ....die Tieftaucher kannte ich noch garnicht , ......oder habe sie übersehen , .......sehr schön auf jeden Fall , tolle Arbeit #6#6!

Habe diesen Thread erst jetzt entdeckt , werde wohl bei Gelegenheit auch 'mal einige Bilder posten(nicht nur Eigenbau) !

Zum Anfang hier 'mal 'was recht Skuriles aus Finnland:q !



                            Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## vlsk (23. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Sind die bei uns fängig??


----------



## west1 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Die sehen ja Geil aus, scheinen echte West1 Wobbler zu sein.



Danke! 

Ja sind echte West Wobbler. :q



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> Hubert , ....die Tieftaucher kannte ich noch garnicht , ......oder habe sie übersehen , .......sehr schön auf jeden Fall , tolle Arbeit #6#6!


Danke Dieter!

Die hast du nur übersehen, sind vom letzten Winter.



> Zum Anfang hier 'mal 'was recht Skuriles aus Finnland:q !


 
 Mit versenkbaren Haken, was ist das für ein Teil?


----------



## e30Birdy (23. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hier ein paar meine neue.. suchte mir einfach 5 von meine 50 raus =) Entschuldige die schlechte bild quali aber habe bloss Iphone zur hand gehabt.


----------



## diemai (24. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Habe dieses komische Ding aus Finnland noch nicht gefischt , ist wohl eher ein Sammlerstück , schon Jahrzehnte alt !

Lt. Aussage meines finnischen Freundes ist der Wobbler zum Lachs-Fischen in Flüssen konzipiert , soll aber nicht so gut laufen !

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (24. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

würd ich auch nicht fischen, das ist was für die Vitrine


----------



## DerAndi (24. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (24. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (24. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (24. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

und hier noch einen mit schönem Gruß an Algon #h


----------



## Gemini (24. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Mit dem Big S hab ich meinen ersten Hecht gefangen, immer noch einer meiner absoluten Lieblingswobbler :k


----------



## west1 (24. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hab auch noch ein paar.


----------



## Tradnats (24. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ west der unterste sieht ja mal cool aus 

lG


----------



## Kark (24. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ist auf jeden Fall sehr außergewöhnlich mit diesen Borsten-Flossen.
Fast zu schön um damit angeln zu gehen #6

Edit: Habe gerade auf deiner Homepage gesehen das die Teile alle selbergemacht sind. RESPEKT!!!


----------



## Algon (24. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> und hier noch einen mit schönem Gruß an Algon #h


 
das ist jetzt aber hart!:c
|znaika: sage nacher nicht ich hätte Dich nicht gewarnt.|znaika:


MfG Algon


----------



## Otternase (24. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Wow, tolle Wobbler hast du da, west1. Vor allem die letzten beiden sind mal abgefahren! #6


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (24. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

sehr sehr schöne Wobber-Eigenbauten!!!
#r #r​


----------



## Algon (24. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> sehr sehr schöne Wobber-Eigenbauten!!!
> #r #r​


 
brauchst garnicht ablenken.........
The Gummi wird sie alle holen.  
(Deine anderen Wobbler)


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (24. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Algon schrieb:


> The Gummi wird sie alle holen.
> (Deine anderen Wobbler)



der G.Lecter hängt kopfüber in Einzelhaft, 
durfte nur für´s Fotoshooting mal kurz raus



​


----------



## vlsk (25. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

abgefahrene Wobbler, west1. :vik:


----------



## diemai (25. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Bruzzlkracher

.........ich liebe den "Big S" und den "Spro Swimbait":k:k:k !

Werde wohl heute auch noch'n paar Fotos schießen , .....meine Internetverbindung spackt aber 'rum , ....mal geht sie , ........mal wieder nicht , .......#q#q#q!

@ west1

Hubert , dieses Mal kannte ich aber glaub'ich alle schon |kopfkrat, ......sehr schön#6#6 !

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> Hubert , dieses Mal kannte ich aber glaub'ich alle schon |kopfkrat, ......sehr schön#6#6 !



Den zweitletzten auch? |kopfkrat

Stimmt Dieter, das ist ja ein Nachbau von deiner Erfindung! #6


----------



## Amero (25. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

#h
der vorletzte von den eigenbauten sieht aus als hättest du diesen aus russisch brot zusammengebaut,
|muahah:
für alle die nicht wissen was russisch brot ist,das ist ein trockenes gebäck aus einem schaumigen kakao-eiweiß-teig ohne fettzugabe. es wird traditionell in buchstabenform gebacken.
|jump:​


----------



## diemai (25. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ west1

...............jaja , ......irgendwie kommt er mir schon bekannt vor:q:q !

@ alle

So ,............... hier 'mal 'n paar Bildchen von Wobbies , die ich eben 'mal aus meinen Kisten gekramt habe :

Zwei große "Burmek's" aus USA , der obere ist ein älteres Modell(der "Burmek" kam glaub'ich Ende der 1960'er 'raus) , man beachte die zwei kleinen Unterschiede zwischen den Vorderteilen der Beiden(such:q:q) . 
Er wird gelegentlich in US-Katalogen damit beworben , das er an einem Wochenende 'mal über 40 Muskies gefangen hat .

Zwei Stück "Canadian Wiggler" , .......diese Wobbler sind aus Messingblech zusammengelötet und sinken demzufolge , ......ursprünglich als Lachsköder in Flüssen konzipiert gibt es sie in vielen Farben und mit oder ohne Rasseln .
Der untere Köder ist ein kleinerer "Hellbender" , ein altes Design aus USA , ......es soll davon hakenlose Versionen geben(oder hat es zumindest 'mal), die als eine Art Paravan arbeiten , d. h. das man damit "normale" Wobbler auf Tiefe schleppen kann(wird einfach an einem Stück Schnur dahintergeschaltet) , da diese Dinger SEHR tief 'runtergehen .

Zwei Exemplare eines meiner Lieblingswobbler "Down Deep Fat Rap" von Rapala , ich besitze davon so ungefähr ein Dutzend , lässt sich super auswerfen und läuft recht tief .

Dann drei Eigenbau-Wobbler von diversen finnischen Bastlern , der mittlere , flache Wobbler ist glaub'ich von Pauli Hirvonen , ......der hat das Video "making wobblers by hand" auf "YouTube" 'reingestellt , habe darin genau den gleichen Wobbler in seinem Trockengestell gesehen . Der obere Köder ist von meinem finnischen Freund "Jio" .

Zuletzt ein neuzeitlicher Plastik-"Lucky 13" von der amerikanischen Firma "Heddon" nebst zwei meiner Eigenbau-Versionen .
Diese Model kam um 1920 heraus , damals noch aus Holz ,.......der "Lucky 13" (oder besser gesagt meine Kopien)hat sich über die Jahre bei mir als der ABSOLUTE Flachwasser-Hechtkiller erwiesen , ........er ploppt an der Oberfläche , zieht dann eine Blasenbahn hinterher und schwänzelt dann auf ca. 0,5 Meter herein , ........ploppen und 'n paar Meter einkurbeln und wieder ploppen , ........TÖDLICH !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (25. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

...............so , hier noch welche :


Zuerst einmal eine neuzeitliche "Meadow Mouse" von Heddon/USA , .........aus Plastik mit Leder-Schwanz , ....sieht aber noch genauso aus wie die früheren Holz-Mäuse , die bereits vor Jahrzehnten 'rausgekommen sind .
Darunter ein Maus-Wobbler aus Abachi von der heimischen Drechselbank .


Dann ein "Nils-Master Invincble" sowie ein "Nils-Master Jumbo" aus der bekannten finnischen Wobbler-Schmiede , .......in der Mitte ein Eigenbau "PN-Kid" nach Hans Nordin's Buch .

Als nächstes zwei "Zara Spooks" von Heddon/USA , ebenfalls aus Plastik , .......die historischen Holz-Versionen dürften wohl zu wertvoll zum Fischen sein(erschien ca. 1920) , ........ebenfalls einer meiner Lieblings-Köder für die Oberfläche , ....der etwas Kleinere in Gelb ist ein Eigenbau .

Dann noch zwei "SuperShadRaps" aus dem Hause "Rapala" , ....diese sind aber die neuere sinkende Version des altbekannten schwimmenden Hecht-Verführers , .......habe auf diese beiden Wob's schon Hechte und fette Zander gefangen , ....im Herbst auf 12 bis 15 Meter Tiefe langsam am Grund entlang geführt .


Und schließlich noch ein Metall-Wobbler "Canadian Wiggler" , .....in der Mitte ein kleiner sinkender "Mirrolure" aus USA(hat wohl auch schon einige Jahrzehnte auf'm Buckel ?)und unten ein finnischer Flachläufer aus dem Hause "Kuusamo"(eigentlich bekannt für feine Blinker) . Der Köder ist aus Holz und offensichtlich eine Kopie eines alten US-Wobblers namens "Pal'o'mine" . 
Der Finne heißt "Puukala" , ....Hans Nordin erwähnt ihn auch in seinem Buch .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Gemini (25. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Genial diemai, schön erzählt und nicht alltägliche Wobbler. Kannst du gerne so weitermachen


----------



## Nobbi 78 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

So ich hab auch noch ein paar!
Salmo Slider,Illex Bonnie, Spro Powercatcher


----------



## diemai (26. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Nobbi 78

.....den "Salmo" habe ich auch in gleicher Farbe , .....die kleinste Größe schwimmend !

@ Gemini

...........vielen Dank , ......dachte mir , das ein paar Hintergrundinfo's auch interessant wären , zumindest bei Ködern , die es nicht gerade in jedem Angelladen gibt !

Werde gerne noch ein paar mehr zeigen , .........wollte sowieso noch nachher in'n Keller....!

Hier erst 'mal 'n Bild , was ich vor längerer Zeit auf 'ner anderen Seite hochgeladen habe , das Original habe ich nicht mehr , da mein alter PC abgekackt ist !

Hab's mir wieder von der Seite gezogen , .......alle diese Wobbler habe ich im Laufe einiger Jahre GEFUNDEN ,...... meistens an's Ufer gespült , gelegentlich aber auch in überhängenden Bäumen , an Baaken , Boots-Verkehrschildern und Brücken , etc. (wenn man vom Boot aus heran kam) .

Einige trieben auf'm Wasser und einige Wenige hatte ich in'ner Schnur , bzw. an meinen Anker , ........alle die Köder , bei denen es nötig war(nur je ein Wobbler)) , haben 'ne neue Schaufel , bzw. ein neues Farbkleid bekommen ,..... so gut wie alle jedoch eine Grundreinigung sowie neue Springringe und Haken .

Habe mittlerweile noch 'n paar mehr gefunden , die nicht auf dem Bild sind ,...... darunter ein kleiner zweigeteilter Wobbler von "Balzer"(lag in der Nähe des Holstentores in der Lübecker Trave) , ein "Mann's"-Wobbler mit "Fisch-und-Fang"-Jubi-Logo(aus dem Hamburger Isebek-Kanal)und einen "Rapala Magnum" aus der Elbe(Halbinsel Entenwerder in Hamburg) .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## vlsk (26. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Sehr schöne Kollektion! So langsam kommt der Thread in Fahrt 

Ich werde demnächst auch neue Bilder hochladen..


----------



## Nobbi 78 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ diemai: schöne Fundstücke!


----------



## Upi (26. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

He!
Tolle Seiten, schreibt doch bitte mehr welche Marken usw.

Wenn ich so viele Wobbler hätte wüste ich nicht mehr welchen ich zuerst ans Band hängen sollte |kopfkrat.


----------



## diemai (26. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Upi schrieb:


> He!
> Tolle Seiten, schreibt doch bitte mehr welche Marken usw.
> 
> Wenn ich so viele Wobbler hätte wüste ich nicht mehr welchen ich zuerst ans Band hängen sollte |kopfkrat.


 
.........weiß ich auch oft nicht , ....aber ich versuche jedem seine Chance zu geben , ....dabei kristallisieren sich manchmal Top-Fänger heraus , die dann immer wieder mit an's Wasser dürfen ,..... die meisten Anderen hingegen verschwinden dann in Aufbewahrungs-Boxen im Keller , bis sie dann vielleicht Jahre später 'mal wieder baden dürfen#c ! 

So , ...... habe 'mal wieder'n paar Bilder geschossen , bzw. meine alten Bilder von'ner anderen Seite geladen , ....falls noch Fragen zu irgendwelchen Modellen auftauchen , bitte gerne posten !


Das erste Bild zeigt zwei alte original "Rush Tango's" , allerdings frisch bemalt(repaints) , daher nicht SO besonders wertvoll , ..........werde sie aber trotzdem nicht fischen !

Dieser Köder kam um 1915 im Staate New York/USA heraus und wurde bis in die 1920er Jahre produziert , .....es wird behauptet , das der "Rush Tango" der ERSTE schwimmende Köder ist in der Geschichte des Angelns ist , der auf Zug abtauchen tut(vorher gab's nur schwimmende Oberflächenköder sowie sinkende Metallköder).
Der untere Wobbler ist einer meiner Nachbauten im Glitterfinish , ....schwimmen tun die "Tango's" so(werfen sich auch hervorragend) :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZLq0X9_Ex8


Das zweite Bild zeigt einige kleinere Köder von "Nils Master" aus Finnland , ...der obere ist ein "Stalwart"(man beachte die seitlichen Stabilisierungsflossen, welche wohl auch als Krautabweiser dienen ?) , .......die beiden Mittleren heißen "Big Mouth" und wurden vor wenigen Jahren als ein "neues" Design beworben , ....dabei habe ich so'n Tauchlippen-Prinzip schon bei alten US-Holzködern gesehen , ...war halt alles schon 'mal da!

Sie wobbeln sehr gut , sind aber recht leicht und werfen sich nicht so prickelnd für meinen Geschmack .

Der untere Wobbler ist der Kleinste aus der "Invincible"-Familie , dem wohl bekanntesten Wobbler-Modell von "Nils Master".

Auf dem dritten Bild sind ein Haufen Mini-Wobbler zu sehen , die ich in meiner "Forellenpuff"-Tasche habe , ...während der Raubfisch-Schonzeit gehe ich dort gelegentlich 'mal hin , wenn's allzusehr in den Fingern juckt .

Die Wobbler mit den Metallschaufeln sind No-Name Kopien des amerikanischen "Mirrolure" aus Japan , ferner sind zwei "Rapala's" , zwei Eigenbauten sowie je ein "Exori" und "Salmo" zu sehen , ....ich würde diese Köder hinter'n Sbirulino hängen , .......abgesehen von den "Rapala's und den Eigenbauten hab' ich die alle noch nicht gefischt(darauf gab's aber schon'n paar Fänge , allerdings Barsche im Hausgewässer) .

Das vierte Foto zeigt einige Wobbler von "Mann's" aus Alabama/USA , oben ein "20+" , die unteren sind "30+" , .......diese Zahlen beziehen sich auf die Tauchtiefe(stehen auch 'drauf) in Fuß , ...also durch drei teilen für Meter .

Extrem robuste Köder , die sich wegen der großen und schweren Schaufel aber schlecht werden lassen , .......beim Schleppen sind sie aber top und haben mir schon einige Fische beschert, ....ich besitze auch noch 'n paar mehr als nur diese drei Stück .

Es gibt sie auch in einer langezogenen "Stretch"-Version .

Auf'm fünften Bild ist ein geteilter "Kwikfish" (von Luhr Jensen , glaub'ich ?) , ein Riesenteil , ....hab' ich vor Jahren 'mal auf einem Angel-Flohmarkt erstanden , ....ich habe davon noch eine kleinere Version irgendwo .

Der untere ist ein Wobbler von "HAKUMA" aus'm Harz , ......bevor die sich gänzlich auf's Meeresangeln eingestellt haben , ha'm sie auch über einen kurzen Zeitraum auch Wobbler produziert und über ihren Versand vertrieben(vor ca. 15 Jahren???) , .......dieser hier ist der außergewöhnlichste von allen mit seinen vier Einhängeösen , ......man sieht's ihm wohl auch an , das er bis jetzt OFT im Einsatz war und auch so seine Fische gefangen hat !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## vlsk (26. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Da sind ja echt ein paar krasse Dinger dabei ;-)

Wirklich sehr unterhaltsam und interessant, was du schreibst. Gerne mehr davon .. 

EDIT: Wie viele Wobbler hast du eigentlich insg.? (über den Daumen gepeilt?)


----------



## diemai (26. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

...............so hier noch welche aus der heutigen Foto-Session :

Das erste Bild zeigt oben einen kleineren "Jitterbug" Oberflächenköder von Fred Arbogast/USA , ....ein sehr bekannter und signifikanter Köder , den es in verschiedenen Versionen schon seit vielen Jahrzehnten gibt , .......zuerst aus Holz und heutzutage aus Kunststoff .
Währen des zweiten Weltkrieges wurde er sogar mit Kunststoff-Schaufeln ausgestattet , da alles Metall für die Rüstung gebraucht wurde(vieviele Wobbler-Schaufeln braucht es , um EIN Kampfflugzeug zu bauen ???#c#q) .

Die US-Angler waren damit nicht so zufrieden , weil die Geräusche dieser leichteren Schaufel nicht so intensiv waren ,.... heutzutage sind diese Teile aber begehrte Sammlerstücke .

Unsere Hechte und Barsche stehen aber auch darauf......|supergri!

Der ander Köder ist eine kleine Version des amerikanischen "Bass Oreno" , welcher bis heute auch noch produziert wird , sogar auch noch aus Holz .
Der Köder hat die Besonderheit , das wenn man ihn an der Oberfläche twitcht , er abtaucht und dann aber an fast der gleichen Stelle wieder hochkommt , ........so kann man Hechte , deren Standort im Flachwasser bekannt ist , bis auf's Blut reizen , ...der "Bass Oreno" bleibt einfach länger in deren Gesichtsfeld !

Bei konstantem Einholen kommt er auf ca. 0,5 Meter Tiefe intensiv aber unregelmäßig schwänzelnd herein , beim Abtauchen macht er allerdings wenig Geräusche , sondern schlägt nur Wellen , ....er ist eher 'was für stillere Tage .

Auf dem zweiten Bild sind einige kleine Bananenwobbler zu sehen , oben der "Lazy Ike" , dann ein "Clattertail" von Heddon/USA und ein schließlich ein kleiner "Helin's Flatfish" , ....der unterste und kleinste Köder scheint eine Billig-Kopie zu sein , da er nicht markiert ist !

Auf diesen "Lazy Ike" hab' ich schon einige Forellen gefangen , habe ihn auch in mehreren Größen und Versionen nachgebaut ,........ Bananenwobbler gehören mit zu meinen Lieblingsködern .

Der "Clattertail" ist wohl eine Weiterentwichlung des "Tadpolly" von "Heddon" , dieses moderne Model hat recht viele Rasselkugeln im Bauch , .......habe auch schon Barsch darauf gefangen !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (26. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



vlsk schrieb:


> Da sind ja echt ein paar krasse Dinger dabei ;-)
> 
> Wirklich sehr unterhaltsam und interessant, was du schreibst. Gerne mehr davon ..
> 
> EDIT: Wie viele Wobbler hast du eigentlich insg.? (über den Daumen gepeilt?)


 
Danke , .....'n bischen Hintergrundwissen ist ja immer nicht schlecht , find' ich , ....habe einige Bücher zum Thema und surfe auch viel auf Englischsprachigen Kunstköder-Seiten ..... , da bekommt man schon 'was mit |supergri!

Ich habe meine Wobbler nie gezählt , es dürften aber wohl so einige Hundert sein , schätze ich , .......viele davon aber aus Eigenbau(baue seit ca. 1990 Köder) .

Meine Frau geht mit mir gerne auf Flohmärkte und da finde ich ab und zu 'mal 'n paar Wobbler und Blinker ,.... kaufe aber nur Markenköder , kein China-Schrott , ....wobei mir der Zustand egal ist(drückt den Preis) ,.... ich arbeite sie dann wieder auf !

Und wenn ich einen guten Eigenbau verliere#q , baue ich mindestens drei Neue dafür , so wächst die Sammlung dann auch stetig |supergri:m !

Außerdem habe ich auch schon länger Köder von anderen Bastlern aus anderen Ländern oder gegen gebrauchte Markenwobbler aus deren Ländern gegen meine Eigenbauten eingetauscht , da kommt auch noch so Einiges zusammen .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## vlsk (26. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Wahnsinn! Da is jemand in seinem Element ;-)


----------



## west1 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



vlsk schrieb:


> Wahnsinn! Da is jemand in seinem Element ;-)



Hab ich schon mehrfach festgestellt, wenns um Wobbler geht ist Diemai unschlagbar! |supergri

Weiter so Dieter #6#6#6


----------



## fletcher14ua (26. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

hallo
ich habe auch ein Paar "ultimative" Wobbler

Gemüse-set


----------



## diemai (26. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ fletcher14ua

Ich glaube , auf einem deiner Bilder kyrillische Buchstaben an deinem Köder-Set zu erkennen , ...........das die in Russland auf Gemüse zum Spinnangeln stehen , kann man auch hier gut sehen :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HX60m9CxIoo

 !

@ west1 , @ vlsk

............habe halt irgendwann 'mal angefangen , mich dafür zu interessieren , ........vielen Dank :m!

So , hier noch 'n paar , die ich mir von einer anderen Seite "zurückgeholt" habe#c|supergri : 


Das erste Foto habe ich 'mal für eine Identifikations-Anfrage gemacht , .......mittlererweile weiß ich , das es sich bei diesem Plastik-Wobbler um einen schwedischen "Westin-Jätte" in 17 cm handelt . 
Ich hatte diesen Köder vor wenigen Jahren durch einen Tausch bekommen und letzten Herbst 'mal in der Hamburger Alster gefischt ,......... hatte zwar nix darauf gefangen , aber war von den Wurf,-und Taucheigenschaften angetan , da sie offensichtlich gut für das Gewässer passten(passable Wurfweiten vom Ufer aus und keine Grundberührung in diesem recht flachen und hängerträchtigem Revier) .
Nachdem ich nun einmal den Namen und das Modell heraushatte , konnte ich noch weitere davon anfragen und glücklicherweise auch eintauschen , ....... so´das ich jetzt vier oder fünf "Jätte's" in verschiedenen Farben habe , die jetzt freudig auf meinen Herbsturlaub warten !

Auf dem zweiten Foto sind je ein "Bass Oreno" von Luhr Jensen/USA und ein "Baby Lucky13" von Heddon/USA noch in ihren Verpackungen zu sehen , .......weitere Erläuterungen zu diesen beiden Köder-Modellen in einer meiner Beiträge weiter oben .
Ich habe diese beiden Köder im Frühjahr '09 auf einem Hamburger Flohmarkt erstanden , .......für 2 Euronen pro Stück !

Auf dem dritten Foto ist ein "Suick" , ein "Bagley Perch" und ein "Poe's" ,..... alle aus USA und alle aus Holz , ebenfalls von dem gleichen Flohmarktverkäufer wie oben und auch für 2 Euro pro Stück !
Der "Suick"- Jerkbait ist ein sogenannter "Diver" , durch seine verstellbare Heckflosse taucht er beim jerken ab , bei loser Schnur taucht er dann wieder auf , so das sich , seitlich gesehen , eine Art Sägezahn-Muster seines Kurses ergibt .

Diese Köder(ich habe noch zwei andere davon) sind sehr leicht und damit auftriebstark , .....wohl damit sie über hoch stehenden Krautbänken geführt werden können , .........jedoch versehen amerikanische Muskie-Angler sie auch oft mit Zusatz-Ballast(es gibt dort extra Tuning-Sätze mit austauschbaren Gewichten) , so das sie tiefer abtauchen und auch langsamer geführt werden können , bzw. beim wieder auftreiben langsamer steigen und somit länger im Gesichtsfeld der Räuber bleiben(more hang time).

Der Ursprung des "Suick" liegt in einem hakenlosen Köder , den die amerikanischen Ureinwohner hinter ihren Kanus hergezogen haben , .....verfolgende Muskies wurden dann mit Fischspeeren erlegt .

Das vierte Bild zeigt zwei "Rapala's" vom Flohmarkt , habe glaub'ich 1,50 € pro Stück bezahlt , da die Armierung nicht komplett , bzw. nicht vorhanden war . 
Es sind das recht neue Modell DT (dives to) , welches es in verschiedenen Tiefen-Ausführungen gibt , sowie ein "Tail Dancer" , ein Tieftauchwobbler mit sehr lebendigem Lauf .

Auf dem fünften Bild sind einige "Salmo's"(eine polnische Firma) zu sehen , ebenfalls vom Flohmarkt , ....die beiden Tieftaucher sind recht klein , so ca. 4cm Körperlänge .


Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (27. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

.............so , hier noch'n paar vom Flohmarkt :

Das erste Bild zeigt Modelle des bekannten "Creek Chub Pikie" , den es schon seit den 1920er/30er Jahren in verschiedenen Versionen und Größen gibt , .......die beiden unteren sind aus Plastik von "Creek Chub" und der Obere ist ein sehr schöner und vermutlich auch etwas älterer Köder aus Holz von "Lucky Strike" , ....alle USA .

Der "Pikie" hielt während der 1990er(oder vielleicht ja immer noch) den britischen Hecht-Rekord !

Gefunden auf'm Flohmarkt für 2€ pro Stück:m !

Das zweite Bild zeigt einen weiteren US-Köder , von Bagley , .......den "Top Gun" , ....Bagley baut viele seiner Köder aus Holz , .......ich kann mich aber momentan nicht an das Material dieses speziellen Wobblers erinnern , .........habe ihn 'mal zusammen mit ca. 15 anderen Wob's für so um die 2,50€ pro Stück auf'm Flohmarkt erstanden .

Das letzte Bild zeigt einige "Ugly Duckling"-Wobbler , diese werden in Serbien hergestellt und über Bosnien-Herzegowina vertrieben , soweit ich weiß , .......es ist alles ein wenig unklar , gelegentlich sieht man sie hierzulande in Geschäften , zumindest als Restbestände, .........diese hier sind , ....na , na , na, ..........jaaaaa , ....vom Flohmarkt:m!

"Ugly Duckling" heißt übersetzt "Häßliches Entlein" und bezieht sich wohl auch auf das bekannte Märchen von Hans Christian Andersen , .......in der Landessprache heißt es "Ruzno Pace" , was dann auch auf den jeweiligen Wobblerpackungen und Schaufeln von den Ködern steht , die nicht für den Export bestimmt waren . 

PS :...... aber falls ihr jetzt aber denkt , das man Wobbler(sowie auch Blinker) auf Flohmärkten in rauhen Mengen findet(außer speziellen Angler-Flohmärkten) , liegt ihr da total falsch , ........es gehört eine Menge Glück dazu , oft finde ich wochenlang nicht einen Köder , manchmal kann es aber auch wahre Sternstunden geben , .......Ruten und Rollen sowie China-Schrott(und polnische "Spinnex" Eisen-Blinker) und oft auch Gummi-Köder gibt's zuhauf ,...... schöne Markenwobbler und Blinker hingegen muß man wirklich suchen , sie werden einfach nicht oft angeboten und wenn , sind sie auch immer schnell weg !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (27. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

auch von mir *ein dickes Lob an diemai* für die tollen Wobblerbeiträge in Text und Bild!


da schämt man sich ja fast, nur ein paar Bilder reingeklatscht zu haben...|rotwerden


immer gerne so weiter, dann wird aus dem Thread ein richtiges Schmuckstück (besser: ist er ja schon)!


von mir gibt´s 5 Sterne!


----------



## jkc (27. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> Dann noch zwei "SuperShadRaps" aus dem Hause "Rapala" , ....diese sind aber die neuere sinkende Version des altbekannten schwimmenden Hecht-Verführers , .......habe auf diese beiden Wob's schon Hechte und fette Zander gefangen , ....im Herbst auf 12 bis 15 Meter Tiefe langsam am Grund entlang geführt .


 
Hi, schön das Du die Geschichten der Köder kennst und eine Abwechslungsreiche Sammlung die Du da hast!

Wie zum Teufel bekommt man den sinkenden Super Shad Rap auf solche tiefen?! Habe Probleme den auf 6m zu fischen! Und da sind die Absinkphasen schon arg lang?!#c Bei 15m könnte man ja fast mit einer zweiten Rute nebenher Fischen.

Weiter so, Grüße JK


----------



## Kotzi (27. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ich denke da kann man ein vorschaltblei verwenden um den wobbler auf tiefe zu bekommen.
heute oder morgen schnappe ich mir mal die cam meiner schwester und fotografiere mal das komische oberflächen insektentier von imakatsu


----------



## Amero (27. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

#h
da mir dieser thread besonders gefällt knall ich mal noch ein paar pics rein,heißt ja nicht umsonst fotothread

Balzer Shirasu S-Curver





Savagear 4 Play









DAM Power Striker





Spro BBZ 1-JR





Spro Pikefighter





Sebile Magic Swimmer



​


----------



## Bobster (27. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



fletcher14ua schrieb:


> hallo
> ich habe auch ein Paar "ultimative" Wobbler
> Gemüse-set


 
Hey Fletcher-Boy 

Wo haste denn die her ?
Auch haben wollen #h

p.s.
...oder selber bauen...ich weiß :m


----------



## diemai (28. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Bruzzlkracher 

.....vielen Dank für's Lob :m!

@ jkc

Stimmt schon , die sinken recht lange ab bis zu solchen Tiefen , ........um das zu beschleunigen , hatte ich eine ca. 50 cm Spinnstange aus 1,0 mm V2A Draht vorgeschaltet , ...ein kleines Vorblei wird wohl genauso funzen , ........habe so aber auch reine Jerkbaits auch tief am Grund gefischt .

@ Amero

Sehr schöne Swimbaits hast du da#6 !

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (28. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo , ihr Wobbler-Fetischisten!

Habe dieses Teil gerade im Web entdeckt , ....ich denke 'mal , das der bei uns nicht so gut fangen wird , da wir strenge Umweltauflagen haben , ........aber in anderen Ländern wird leider noch ungeklärtes Abwasser in die Gewässersysteme eingeleitet und ich denke , das dieser Wobbler da echt der Bringer sein könnte......!

........vielleicht hat er ja noch sogar eingearbeitete Aromastoffe.......:v?


                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Amero (28. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

#h
die fische die soetwas fressen, sollte man dann aber nicht verwerten für die pfanne,ist ja ekelhaft  dieser wobbler ist doch bestimmt in einer bierlaune endstanden
|muahah:​


----------



## Nobbi 78 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Salmo Tiny, Salmo Hornet, Abu Tormentor


----------



## Tradnats (28. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

haha diemai,
was nen krankes teil 

@ Nobbi 

den Tormentor hab ich auch, ich find der hat en geile laufeigenschaft, leider nur nachläufe drauf gehabt


----------



## vlsk (28. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

hahaha diemai, made my day


----------



## west1 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> Habe dieses Teil gerade im Web entdeckt , ....



Der gefällt mir besser! #c

Suchst du was bestimmtes,|kopfkrat doch nicht etwa nach so außergewöhnlichen Vorlagen für ....


----------



## paul hucho (28. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> Hallo , ihr Wobbler-Fetischisten!
> 
> Habe dieses Teil gerade im Web entdeckt , ....ich denke 'mal , das der bei uns nicht so gut fangen wird , da wir strenge Umweltauflagen haben , ........aber in anderen Ländern wird leider noch ungeklärtes Abwasser in die Gewässersysteme eingeleitet und ich denke , das dieser Wobbler da echt der Bringer sein könnte......!
> 
> ...





Moin,
könntest du mir mal den Link dazu schicken?
Hab Lust damit was zu fangen


#h


----------



## King Wetzel (28. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

oh ja !!!!!!!!
"auf was hast du den fisch denn gefangen???????"

"Auf nen sch$$$haufen"  ich roll mich ab


----------



## fletcher14ua (28. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Hey Fletcher-Boy
> 
> Wo haste denn die her ?
> Auch haben wollen #h
> ...



Hi
die habe ich als "Belohnung" bei Angelwettkampf gekriegt
bin ich "Mister Wobbler" geworden|supergri
aber ich kenne den, wer hat dieser Set gemacht.

P.S er fragt ständig, ob habe ich schon Wobbler ausprobiert, aber mir ist zu schade#c


----------



## Hannes94 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Toll diemai was du alles für Schätze in deinem Keller hast :m, finde ich echt  super. 
Es lohnt sich  wenn wir dort mal einbrechen würden Leute ....  


Hier sind noch ein paar von mir .....  ich hoffe sie gefallen euch .


----------



## Amero (28. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

#h
sind das no name wobbler !?!

ps : züchtest du algen ? siehe nano cube letztes bild​


----------



## Hannes94 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Amero schrieb:


> #h
> sind das no name wobbler !?!
> 
> ps : züchtest du algen ? siehe nano cube letztes bild​


Nene.. Das sind "Homemade" Wobbler,  sehen die denn soooooo billig aus :c?
Algenfarm? nee... das ist meine Schnecken und Garnelenfarm  für die Fische im Hai Becken |supergri


----------



## diemai (28. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Toll diemai was du alles für Schätze in deinem Keller hast :m, finde ich echt super.
> Es lohnt sich wenn wir dort mal einbrechen würden Leute ....


 

Zwecklos , ........mein Keller ist relativ einbruchssicher , ....und wer erwischt wird , kommt in die Suppe:r!

Aber feine Wobbler hast du da#6 !

@ paul hucho

Tut mir leid , ....das war kein Kaufangebot , ....einfach nur 'n "nacktes" Bild auf 'ner englischsprachigen Seite ,...... wüsste im Moment nicht , wo man sowas bestellen kann .

@west1

..............irgendwo hab' ich diesen "Nacktfrosch" schon 'mal gesehen , .........glaub'ich ;+#c|kopfkrat ?

                                 Gruß , diemai


----------



## vlsk (29. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



> Es lohnt sich wenn wir dort mal einbrechen würden Leute



Bin dabei ;-)



> Zwecklos , ........mein Keller ist relativ einbruchssicher , ....und wer erwischt wird , kommt in die Suppe:r!



Relativ sicher oder sicher?


----------



## diemai (29. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



vlsk schrieb:


> Bin dabei ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Relativ sicher oder sicher?


 

....................hast du deshalb diesen Thread gestartet;+?

Von außen kommt man ohne sehr schweres Werkzeug nicht 'rein und von innen auch nicht , ......außerdem ist die fast 100%ige Chance gegeben , gehört oder gesehen zu werden , .......und wenn von mir , kommt das einem Todesurteil(zumindest aber lebenslangem Pflegeheim) gleich:r|supergri!

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (29. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



fletcher14ua schrieb:


> Hi
> die habe ich als "Belohnung" bei Angelwettkampf gekriegt
> bin ich "Mister Wobbler" geworden|supergri
> aber ich kenne den, wer hat dieser Set gemacht.


 
Na prima :m
Dann soll er mir auch mal so ein Set machen;
in der dazugehörigen Box, versteht sich.
Frage mal nach und schick mir`ne PN.


----------



## Koalano1 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Da sind ja schon echt eine Menge Wobbler zusammen gekommen!
Mal sehen, ob ich es heute Abend auch mal schaffe und ein paar dazu steuern kann!

PS: Mein Keller ist übrigens bombensicher, also mach dir keine Hoffnungen#6


----------



## Amero (29. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

#h

Rapala X-Rap´s :k






@hannes94 
 man erkennt das es selfmade sind
noch ist ja kein meister von himmel gefallen
weiter so 
​


----------



## vlsk (29. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> ....................hast du deshalb diesen Thread gestartet;+?
> 
> Von außen kommt man ohne sehr schweres Werkzeug nicht 'rein und von innen auch nicht , ......außerdem ist die fast 100%ige Chance gegeben , gehört oder gesehen zu werden , .......und wenn von mir , kommt das einem Todesurteil(zumindest aber lebenslangem Pflegeheim) gleich:r|supergri!
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Verdammt diemai, jetzt hast du die Absicht des Threads erkannt 

Es ging die ganze Zeit nur darum, deine geilen Wobbler zu stehlen ;-) :m|wavey::l:g


----------



## Hannes94 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Schön das sie euch gefallen |supergri Aaaaaaaber langsam sollten wir uns den Plan ausdenken


----------



## vlsk (29. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Du gehst vor  

Jetzt aber mal wieder zum Thema zurück ;-)


----------



## Upi (29. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Und ich hab nicht mal einen Keller :c:c


----------



## Nobbi 78 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hier auch nochmal 3 aus der Rapalafamilie!
Shad Rap, Orginal Floater und Super Shad Rap


----------



## diemai (30. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Nobbi 78

Der "SuperShadRap" , ........ist das ein neues oder sehr altes Farbdesign , .........kann mich nicht entsinnen , das bei dem Modell schon 'mal gesehen zu haben|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat ?

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Nobbi 78 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ diemai

Keine Ahnung hab mir das Teil vor ca. 3 Jahren gekauft, hab die Farbe danach  beim Super Shad Rap auch nicht wieder gesehen!
Gruss


----------



## vlsk (30. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Wie tief kann man den SuperShadRap denn führen?


----------



## Nobbi 78 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



vlsk schrieb:


> Wie tief kann man den SuperShadRap denn führen?



So ca. 3 Meter würde ich sagen.


----------



## vlsk (30. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Gibt es da nicht je nach Modell verschiedene Tauchtiefen?? Ich habe die Tiefe irgendwie deutlich tiefer in Erinnerung!?


----------



## Bobster (30. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Modelle welche beim auswerfen und einkurbeln eine
Tiefe von ca. 3.00 Meter erreichen,
laufen vom Boot geschleppt durchaus tiefer.


----------



## jkc (30. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Naja, vom Supershad Rap gibt es ja nur zwei "Modelle" ein sinkendes und ein schwimmendes.

Geschleppt bekommt man den schwimmende noch etwas über 3m runter.

Grüße JK

Edit: Wobei der SSR bei mir geworfen in der Regel nicht tiefer als max 1,5m kommt.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (30. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ich denke einige von euch (uns) wären gut bei der Wobblerholics IG aufgehoben


----------



## vlsk (30. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

?????


----------



## Wobblerfan (30. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo Leute ! Ich reihe mich hier mal ein ! Erstmal meine 
fängigsten Zanderwobbler . Von oben : Storm , Rebel Spoonbill Minnow , Bagley Monster Shad , Jackson , Nils Masters , dto. , bagley´s SMOO 2 .  Gruß Wobblerfan #h


----------



## Wobblerfan (30. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Leider kein schönes Bild geworden . Ich Übe erstmal etwas ! Gruß WF


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (30. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Was los vlsk?


----------



## diemai (30. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



jkc schrieb:


> Naja, vom Supershad Rap gibt es ja nur zwei "Modelle" ein sinkendes und ein schwimmendes.
> 
> Geschleppt bekommt man den schwimmende noch etwas über 3m runter.
> 
> ...


 
........das sehe ich absolut genauso , ........wobei die Auschläge des sinkenden Modells eine niedrigere Frequenz haben , ...........will meinen , das das Bewegungsmuster zwar bei beiden Modellen identisch ist , der sinkende SSR halt nur etwas weniger oft auf einer gegebenen Streckelänge ausschlägt .

Fängig sind sie aber beide#6 !

@ PikeHunter-Fabi

................wo muß man sich da anmelden ????

@ Nobbi 78

..................ist das auch ein original "Rapala SSR" , ....habe schon 'mal in irgendwelchen Katalogen Nachbauten gesehen(auch von anderen bekannten Modellen) , die sahen dort genau wie die "Richtigen" aus ?

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> ................wo muß man sich da anmelden ????


 


Würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (30. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Ich denke einige von euch (uns) wären gut bei der Wobblerholics IG aufgehoben





diemai schrieb:


> ................wo muß man sich da anmelden ????





Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren...



Ihr habt gerade ´ne Einladung erhalten! #h

andere haben´s aber auch "so" geschafft


----------



## vlsk (30. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Was ist IG?? Bekomme ich auch eine Einladung zu was auch immer?



> Leider kein schönes Bild geworden . Ich Übe erstmal etwas ! Gruß WF



Wenn du die Wobbler von Nahem fotografierst kann man 1. etwas erkennen und 2. kommt er besser rüber ;-)


----------



## vlsk (30. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Was ich gerade bei ebay gefunden habe:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rapala-Shad-Rap-RS-Komplettset-Landesfarben-Wobbler-/180556852570?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_K%C3%B6der_Futter&hash=item2a0a06ed5a

Verrückt


----------



## Bobster (30. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



vlsk schrieb:


> Was ich gerade bei ebay gefunden habe:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rapala-Shad-Rap-...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter&hash=item2a0a06ed5a
> 
> Verrückt


 


Du angelst aber noch nicht lange mit Kunstködern |kopfkrat oder ?


----------



## diemai (30. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Bobster

............die Dinger sind ja auch nicht zum Angeln , sondern für Sammler ! 
Fangen wird der eine oder andere bestimmt aber auch !

@ vlsk

Sehr interessantes Set , ........habe leider keine 60 Tacken übrig , ..........ich besitze selber einen "Rattlin' Rap" mit dem Logo eines Golf-Ausstatters .

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Nobbi 78 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ diemai
Ja ist nen Orginal  "Rapala "
Ich hab den gerade auch bei Ebay entdeckt.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rapala-Countdown...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter&hash=item4143feb299!
Gruss


----------



## diemai (30. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Nobbi 78 schrieb:


> @ diemai
> Ja ist nen Orginal "Rapala "
> Ich hab den gerade auch bei Ebay entdeckt.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rapala-Countdown...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter&hash=item4143feb299!
> Gruss


 
OK , ....alles klar , danke , ...........19.95 € ist aber'n stolzer Preis , finde ich ,...... vor ca. 4 oder 5 Jahren habe ich noch so um die 13€ für meine sinkenden SSR's bezahlt !

                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Nobbi 78 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Das hab ich auch nur gedacht.
Ich habe für meinen auch "nur" 13 oder 14 Euronen bezahlt!
Gruss


----------



## diemai (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Nobbi 78 schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch nur gedacht.
> Ich habe für meinen auch "nur" 13 oder 14 Euronen bezahlt!
> Gruss


 
................hab' auch lange keine Wobbler mehr im Geschäft gekauft , ........Flohmarkt ist viel spannender(und billiger) .

Habe vorhin noch 'mal wieder 'n paar Fotos geschossen :

Das erste Bild zeigt zwei amerikanische Muskie-Wobbler , oben der "Muskie Stalker" von "Drifter Tackle" ,..... das Farbdesign ist aber nicht original , der Köder wurde neu bemalt/lackiert .

Unten der zweigeteilte "Shallow Raider" von "Buchertail"(der Inhaber Joe Bucher ist ein sehr bekannter Angler und Autor in den USA , habe selber ein sehr interessantes Buch über alle Aspekte des Wobbler-Fischens von ihm ) .

In der Mitte ein schwedischer "Fladen Conrad Pikebeast" , .......Köder dieser Form gibt es einige ,... die bekanntesten dürften wohl der amerikanische "Swim Whizz" und die deutsche Variante "Damler" sein , ......der letztere wird aber schon sehr lange nicht mehr von der DAM vertrieben .

Ein sehr fängiges Wobbler-Design ,.... habe auch schon einige Eigenbauten danach hergestellt , .....da fielen schon'n paar Hechte d'rauf herein !


Das zweite Bild zeigt einige schlanke Tieftaucher , .......oben den bekannten amerikanischen "Reef Runner" vom gleichnamigen Hersteller .

In der Mitte ein "Deep Tail Dancer " von "Rapala" , .......dieser Köder ist auf seiner Lippe mit 30 Fuß(ca. 10 Meter) Tauchtiefe markiert , ......es gibt aber auch noch den "Tail Dancer" , der eine etwas kleinere Lippe hat und daher nicht ganz so tief läuft .

Unten schließlich ein "Mann's 20+ Stretch" , ......wie alle Wobbler von "Mann's" mit Tauchtiefen-Beschriftung auf'm Körper und aus sehr robustem Kunststoff hergestellt , taucht bis 20 Fuß(ca. 7 Meter ab) .

Solche Wobbler lassen sich aufgrund der großen Lippen nicht sooo weit werfen , besonders der "Mann's" , ......aber auch der "Reef Runner" fliegt wegen seiner geringen Masse nicht so besonders gut , .......einzig der "Rapala" scheint besser austariert zu sein , ......wenn er nicht gerade in's Taumeln gerät(eventuell besser mit Multi) , fliegt er doch ganz gut .

Das dritte Bild zeigt oben einen amerikanischen "Bagley Super Stinger 5" und unten einen flachlaufenden polnischen "Salmo Perch" , ...beide Köder sind aus Holz , beide sind schwimmend . 
Man beachte die dünne Lippe beim Amerikaner , sehr vertrauensvoll wirkt die nicht , finde ich , ........habe ihn auch noch nicht gefischt !

Zum Schluß schließlich einige kleinere Wobbels ,..... sind alles Amerikaner !

Oben der "Wally Demon" von "Rebel" , ....zu Verbesserung der Taucheigenschaften hat dieser eine Stahlkugel in seine Lippe eingelassen , ....was sich aber durchaus negativ auf das Wurfverhalten auswirkt .

In der Mitte ein "Brush Baby" von "Luhr-Jensen" , ebenfalls ein etwas eigentümlicher Wobbler durch seine seitlichen "Flossen" und die ungewöhnliche Form der Lippe , .......das alles dient dazu , das der Köder besser durch Kraut gleiten kann , ohne das sich die Haken dort festsetzen können , ......ob's klappt , ....weiß' nicht , ....zu selten gefischt(er ist allerdings schon über Jahre erhältlich , kann also sooo schlecht nicht sein , denke ich|kopfkrat) !

Unten schließlich ein "Magnum Wiggle Wart" von "Storm" , ein recht kompakter Köder , dessen Bauch voll mit Stahlkugeln ist , wodurch er sich gut werfen läßt und echt laut rasselnd daher kommt , ........ein schöner Flohmarktfund für 2,50€ vom letzten Jahr .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## stephan148 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hey leute ich hoffe es ist jetzt nicht zu sehr off topic. Ich habe gerade bei ebay einen wobbler ersteigert nachdem ich mich in diesem thema belesen (beguckt) habe. Meine Fragen: Kann man damit einen fisch fangen (qualität und laufeigenschaften) oder ist der wobbler der größte müll? für den preis aber sicherlich in ordnung. Für welchen wobbler soll ich mich entscheiden. Bin noch kein raubfischangler, mache erst im november prüfung.

Vielen dank im vorrrrrraus.


Edit: link fehlt ja oppppppppsssssssss

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150494705459#ht_2097wt_911


----------



## jkc (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi, wieder mal ein interessanter Beitrag!

Aber, soweit ich weiß, sind die Salmo Wobbler alle aus geschäumten Kunststoff.

Grüße JK


----------



## diemai (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, wieder mal ein interessanter Beitrag!
> 
> Aber, soweit ich weiß, sind die Salmo Wobbler alle aus geschäumten Kunststoff.
> 
> Grüße JK


 
...............kann durchaus sein , das ich mich im Irrtum befinde , ..........falls ich's nicht vergesse , werde ich morgen(heute#c) noch 'mal nachschauen , ......vielleicht kann man ja unter der Schaufel 'was erkennen ?

Ich habe allerdings glaub'ich 'mal einen im "Der Raubfisch" gesehen , der total zerbissen war , und der sah mir nach Holz aus , .......ist Jahre her , vielleicht hat sich das ja auch min der Produktion verändert ?

@ stephan148

Habe mit No-Name-Ködern , bzw. Billigwobblern keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht , deren Verarbeitung ist oft schlecht
und minderwertig ,...... Drahtösen sind zu dünn und manchmal sind sie auch nicht ordentlich verklebt und ziehen Wasser .

Manche laufen nocht nicht 'mal richtig , bzw. es läßt sich der Geradeaus-Lauf nicht einstellen .

Es ist halt 'n bischen Glück dabei ......#c!

Aber als Anfänger ist es wohl unumgänglich , Lehrgeld zu bezahlen ,.......du wirst zu Anfang noch einige Köder mehr verlieren , da ist es doch wohl besser , solche Teile zu versenken als einen 30€ High End Japan-Wobbler:m!

Du solltest eine Köder auch nach deinen beangelten Gewässern und Fischarten auswählen , und nicht nach dem neuesten Hype oder den Aussagen von Gerätehändlern , .......es gibt heutzutage eine riesige Menge von Kunstködern , da steigt ein Anfänger nicht durch , .......es gibt ganz gute Bücher zum Thema , ......und schließlich ja auch noch das Internet !

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## vlsk (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Diemai, der zweite Wobbler auf dem ersten Bild deines letzten Beitrags ist ja richtig geil!! Was ist das genau für einer und für wie viel ist der zu bekommen? Hast du eventuell einen Internet-Link für mich?

Sry falls ich es im Text eben überlesen habe, bin gerade auf der Arbeit und nicht mehr der Wacheste ;-)


----------



## diemai (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



vlsk schrieb:


> Diemai, der zweite Wobbler auf dem ersten Bild deines letzten Beitrags ist ja richtig geil!! Was ist das genau für einer und für wie viel ist der zu bekommen? Hast du eventuell einen Internet-Link für mich?
> 
> Sry falls ich es im Text eben überlesen habe, bin gerade auf der Arbeit und nicht mehr der Wacheste ;-)


 
Meintest du den hier :


http://www.germantackle.de/Wobbler/...kebeast-Wobbler-Farbe-FL63-Crappie::3472.html

http://www.marinemegastore.com/product-product-FLA_18_2217874.htm

http://www.whitbyanglingsupplies.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1041

http://www.wobbleri.fi/hauki/pikebeast.html


Ansonsten einfach 'mal den Namen googeln ........!

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Nobbi 78 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

So hab auch nochmal 3 hochgeladen!
Rapala XRapShad,Storm Kickin Eel und Salmo Pike


----------



## diemai (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Nobby 78

Der "Kickin' Eel" , ....der ist bestimmt ganz aus Gummi , oder ?

Läuft er auch schön schlängelnd ?

Wußte garnicht , das es den "Salmo Pike" auch als Tieftaucher gibt , .....schönes Teil allema l#6 !

                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## vlsk (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Danke diemai! Kannst du mir etwas über die Laufeigenschaften erzählen? Hast du ihn oft in Gebrauch, spcith lohnt sich die Anschaffung?


----------



## Wobblerfan (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hier mal ein uralter aus meiner Vitrine . Von der Firma DAM , mindestens 45 Jahre alt . Gruß Wf  |wavey:


----------



## Nobbi 78 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Nobby 78
> 
> Der "Kickin' Eel" , ....der ist bestimmt ganz aus Gummi , oder ?
> 
> ...



Ja der ist ganz aus Gummi hat aber bis zum Drilling nen Kunststoffkern.
Der läuft gut ich konnte aber bisher noch nichts mit verhaften:c
Ich hab den aber auch selten im Einsatz.
Vielleicht sollte ich ihm morgen mal wieder ne Chance geben


----------



## Nobbi 78 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Hier mal ein uralter aus meiner Vitrine . Von der Firma DAM , mindestens 45 Jahre alt . Gruß Wf  |wavey:



Schönes Teil!
Hat der die Tauchschaufel seitlich am Körper oder täuscht das auf dem Foto?


----------



## diemai (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



vlsk schrieb:


> Danke diemai! Kannst du mir etwas über die Laufeigenschaften erzählen? Hast du ihn oft in Gebrauch, spcith lohnt sich die Anschaffung?


 
Diese Wobbler tauchen nicht sooo besonders tief , vielleicht max. 3 Meter bei der oberen Öse , beim Schleppen wohl noch etwas mehr .

Ihre Aktion ist recht ausgeprägt , sie rollen stark und "X"en dabei auch noch ,..... man kan sie , auch die kleinerem Modelle , recht doll in der Rutenspitze fühlen . 

Auf jeden Fall sprechen sie Hechte sehr gut an .

Habe sie aber schon lange nicht mehr gefischt , .......einfach wohl nur , weil ich so viele verschiedene Wobbler-Modelle zur Auswahl habe . 

Auf dem ersten Bild sind noch zwei kleinere Köder dieser Art zu sehen ,.... bin mir aber nicht sicher , ob es sich dabei um kleinere Ausführungen des amerikanischen "Swim Whizz" handelt oder ob es solche überhaupt gibt oder gab , ......oder ob es No-Name-Nachbauten sind , ...keine Ahnung , da sie nicht markiert sind #c.

Darunter ein kleiner Eigenbau , den ich vor ca. 1,5 Jahren gebaut habe , der rollt aber nicht so sehr , da sein Bauch tiefer ist .

Auf dem zweiten Bild noch drei Eigenbauten , .....die beiden Oberen sind nur wenige Jahre alt , ich habe die damals auf der Drechselbank aus Holz geformt , die Körperenden waren ursprünglich trichterförmig , habe sie dann abgeflacht .

Diese Wobbler habe ich glaub'ich nur getestest , nie richtig gefischt , da sie für meinen Geschmack zu sehr rollen , was eindeutig an dem runden Querschnitt und den breiten Schwänzen liegt .

Der untere hingegen ist einer meiner ältesten und fängigsten Eigenbauten , handgeschnitzt aus Teakholz , .......er hat bestimmt schon 15 Jahre und einige Hechte bis zu 85 cm auf'm Buckel , ....ist aber die letzten Jahre auch kaum in's Wasser gekommen .

Also , ich kann diese Wobbler-Form zum Hechtangeln in nicht zu tiefen Gewässern nur empfehlen , .....die Frage ist aber , ob du bereit bist , den recht großen "Fladen Conrad Pikebeast" ständig zu werfen , ....und der "Swim Whizz" aus USA ist noch etwas größer(gibt's auch zweiteilig) .

Der HAKUMA-Wobbler in einem meiner vorherigen Beiträge hat auch schon gut gefangen , er hat ja auch diesen speziellen "Körperbau" , .......ich weiß aber leider nicht , wo und ob es solche Modelle z. Zt. in kleineren Größen gibt ?

@ Wobblerfan

..............ich kann einen gewissen Neid auf dieses schöne alte Stück nicht ganz verbergen , .......#q:q:m !

Sehr schön #6!

@ Nobbi 78

Vielen Dank für die Info , .......ich kann mich bisjetzt nicht so recht mit sochen Plastik,-und Gummi-Hybriden anfreunden , ........weiß auch nicht warum , ........vielleicht weil ich kein allzugroßes Vertauen in ihren einzelnen Drilling habe , der auch meistens noch recht weit vorne sitzt , .....wenn der Fisch von hinten spitz beißt , wird's nix ! 

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Hier mal ein uralter aus meiner Vitrine . Von der Firma DAM , mindestens 45 Jahre alt . Gruß Wf |wavey:


 

Sehr schön #6


----------



## Wobblerfan (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Nobbi 78 schrieb:


> Schönes Teil!
> Hat der die Tauchschaufel seitlich am Körper oder täuscht das auf dem Foto?


Nein , das täuscht , obwohl es so aussieht .


----------



## Havelritter (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Pünktlich zum Herbst ein Schwung Tiefläufer für die Havel. Der Gravedigger in _French Ay_u sieht richtig schick aus. Rest ist ehr Standard...

*DivingCherry*
_perch, floating, 7,6g, 48mm, bis 2,00m_





*DeepDiving Cherry*
_ukelei, floating, 55mm, 11,2g, bis 3m_





*DD Squirrel*
_gold trout, suspender, 67mm, 6,8g, bis 1,5m_





*Jason Gravedigger*
_french ayu, suspender, 90mm, 9,2g, bis 3m_





Sport frei,
Shitfish


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Spro BBZ-1 Shad "Wicked Perch"

konnte ich heute nicht widerstehen... wie so oft...


----------



## diemai (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Bruzzlkracher

.......so einen such' ich auch noch :m!

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Kark (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ diemai

Sind die beiden oberen Wobbler auf dem linken Bild "Believer" ?


----------



## Amero (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

#h
@kackfisch 
die hardbaits sehen sehr lecker aus
da wird wohl kein räuber wiederstehen können
@bruzzel 
der bbz-1 ist aber auch erste sahne
habe den gleichen auch als slow sinking
blue back hering
:k
​


----------



## Amero (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

#h

ein paar schlagwobbler|supergri






1. herky jerky 2. buster jerk 3.baby buster

Spro BBZ Familie






den ersten hab ich ein paar post´s vorher schon geposted
der untere ist bbz-1 shad blue back hering 
haben beide sensationelle laufeigenschaften
|wavey:​


----------



## diemai (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Kark schrieb:


> @ diemai
> 
> Sind die beiden oberen Wobbler auf dem linken Bild "Believer" ?


 
...........mann , jetzt , wo du's sagst , ......die Marke war mir glatt entfallen#c , ........das werden bestimmt welche sein#6 !

vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit , ...Gruß , diemai#h

PS: Hier noch 'mal die Hersteller-Sites :

http://www.driftertackle.com/products/

http://www.stopperlures.com/swimwhizz.html


----------



## Amero (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

#h
ich belebe diesen thread mal wieder,nicht das dieser in der versenkung verschwindet
|rolleyes

_*Reaction Strike Revolution Shad*
_




​


----------



## jkc (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi, dann haue ich hier auch nochmal was rein...

1. Musky Mania Jake 8"
2. Salmo Skinner 20 cm
3. Hybrida B3 20 cm
4. Zam 20cm der eigentlich schweben sollte aber sinkt wie ein Stein?!#d
5. Eigenbau Hecht 20 cm
6. Buster Jerk, den es weiter oben von  Amero schon mal zu sehen gab, nach einer Saison.

Grüße JK


----------



## paul hucho (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Der Buster hat nen schön gemustertes Kleid|supergri


#h


----------



## Nobbi 78 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Illex Arnaud dd, Nils Master Invincible und Berkley Firestick Mungo


----------



## diemai (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

................was es doch alles für schöne Köder gibt ,:m:m ........so'n "Nilsie" mit Tieftauchlippe hab' ich noch nie gesehen !

Der Eigenbau-Hecht ist sehr gut gelungen #6, ......gefällt mir:m !

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Amero (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

#h

jkc & nobbi
schöne wobbler
illex und hybrida sind schon was feines kenner wissen das ja|rolleyes
der name hybrida fehlt aber noch in meiner box

|wavey:
​


----------



## vlsk (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Gestern habe ich leider einen meiner geliebten Wobbler im Rhein abgerissen -.- ... ein Gummifisch durfte auch dran glauben #q


----------



## Havelritter (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

vlsk, mein Beileid! Zum Glück blieb mir das bei der Einweihung meiner neuen Wobbelnden Freunde erspart! Gefangen haben sie für ihren ersten Gang ins nasse Element auch vernünftig.


Euch noch ein schönes Wochenende,
Kackfisch


----------



## Wobblerfan (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Tach ! Hab mal eben drei alte DAM Kataloge von 81-82-83 durchgeforstet , und siehe da , da hängen noch drei alte Teile an meiner Wand . Die ersten beiden sind Fin-Wobbler , der zweite ist ein Zwerg und heisst Jolly- Wobbler . Der auf dem dritten Bild ist schon neueren Ursprungs. Hab ich mal in Schweden ergattert . Das ist ein SLINKY JUNIOR FLOATING von der Firma FOX . An und für sich ein hässlicher Wobbler , läuft aber einmalig . Feiner Threat überigens ! Gruß Wobblerfan #h


----------



## dodo12 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hier nochmal 3 Bilder von mir: 

1. Daiya 

http://img135.*ih.us/img135/471/img0269x.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

2. Rapala Skitter Pop

http://img230.*ih.us/img230/7924/img0266s.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

3. Rapala Tail - Dancer (bearbeitet)

http://img137.*ih.us/img137/1978/zander004.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Grüße,
Dominik


----------



## Bobster (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Tach ! Hab mal eben drei alte DAM Kataloge von 81-82-83 durchgeforstet , und siehe da , da hängen noch drei alte Teile an meiner Wand . Die ersten beiden sind Fin-Wobbler , der zweite ist ein Zwerg und heisst Jolly- Wobbler . Der auf dem dritten Bild ist schon neueren Ursprungs. Hab ich mal in Schweden ergattert . Das ist ein SLINKY JUNIOR FLOATING von der Firma FOX . An und für sich ein hässlicher Wobbler , läuft aber einmalig . Feiner Threat überigens ! Gruß Wobblerfan #h


 

Erste Sahne :m

...falls Du einen Abnehmer für die FIN-Wobbler suchst |rolleyes


----------



## Wobblerfan (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Erste Sahne :m
> 
> ...falls Du einen Abnehmer für die FIN-Wobbler suchst |rolleyes


Hallo Bobster ! Als Abnehmer hab ich mir eigentlich ein paar schöne Zander gedacht  .Sorry . Aber vielen Dank für´s Interesse ! #h Gruß Wf


----------



## diemai (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Wobblerfan

Habe auch noch irgendwo'n DAM-Katalog von 1990(und einen alten von 1961) , in dem jüngeren sind auch viele Wobbler abgebildet , die nach ihrer Bauart ihren finnische Ursprung nicht verleugnen können ,...........scheint so , als ob die DAM dort 'mal Vertrags-Manufakturen hatte ???

Den SLINKY hab' ich irgendwo(wohl in einem FOX-Katalog) schon 'mal gesehen , .......scheint ideal zum Nachbauen zu sein !

             Danke für's Posten , ......Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo Diemai ! Ist in dem 61er Katalog ev. der Hechtwobbler , den ich weiter oben reingesetzt habe , abgebildet ? Ich hab den nicht in meinen Katalogen . Gruß Wf   #h


----------



## diemai (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Hallo Diemai ! Ist in dem 61er Katalog ev. der Hechtwobbler , den ich weiter oben reingesetzt habe , abgebildet ? Ich hab den nicht in meinen Katalogen . Gruß Wf #h


 

..........nein , leider nicht , .......den "Jolly" nicht und die beiden "Skandinavier" sind sowieso offensichtlich noch nicht so alt ,........ Wobbler mit Plastikschaufeln sind da auch nicht drinnen , die haben alle Metallschaufeln ,..... einige sind an US-Klassiker von "Heddon" angelehnt ,....... werde gelegentlich 'mal Bilder einstellen !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Wobblerfan

...........so , hier die Bilder ,..... mußte ich mir erst von'ner anderen Seite zieh'n .

Im Vergleich zu heute nicht so das große Angebot , ...aber sie sind so SCHÖN :m!

                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo diemai ! Du hast recht wenn Du sagst das waren schöne Wobbler . Auf dem zweite Bild der obere ist mein Hecht :m. Und einige andere mit denen ich gefischt habe , erkenne ich wieder . Leider keiner mehr vorhanden :c .  Jetzt noch ein paar von der größeren Sorte . Wenn ich mit den Brüdern schleppe , benutze ich eine ultra light Pilke mit Multi . Alles andere haut nicht hin . Die zerren dermaßen am Band , das normales Spinngeschirr überfordert wäre . Auf dem ersten Bild ist ein Turus Uko und ein Jake zu sehen , auf dem zweiten ein Nils Masters , und auf dem dritten zwei Konrad Wobbler . Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort  . Gruß Wf   #h


----------



## diemai (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Hallo diemai ! Du hast recht wenn Du sagst das waren schöne Wobbler . Auf dem zweite Bild der obere ist mein Hecht :m. Und einige andere mit denen ich gefischt habe , erkenne ich wieder . Leider keiner mehr vorhanden :c . Jetzt noch ein paar von der größeren Sorte . Wenn ich mit den Brüdern schleppe , benutze ich eine ultra light Pilke mit Multi . Alles andere haut nicht hin . Die zerren dermaßen am Band , das normales Spinngeschirr überfordert wäre . Auf dem ersten Bild ist ein Turus Uko und ein Jake zu sehen , auf dem zweiten ein Nils Masters , und auf dem dritten zwei Konrad Wobbler . Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort . Gruß Wf #h


 

WOW , ......das sind Granaten#6 , ........nix für mich , ....schleppen ist hier in Hamburg auch nicht erlaubt .

Das sind sicherlich die größten Größen für'n Ukko und Invincible , oder ???

Ich habe einen handbemalten Ukko(repaint ???) , der ist etwas kleiner , meine größten Nilsies bringen's auch nur auf 18 cm , .....die Conrad's kenne ich nicht ,..... sehen für mich aber aber so aus , als wenn es intensive Flanker sind ,..... ist der Querschnitt flach oder oval ?

Schade , das du die alten DAM's nicht mehr hast , ...das sind heutzutage schon kleine Schätze , ...ich besitze nur eine handvoll Spinner und Blinker , die auch in diesem Katalog abgebildet sind , ....alle mühsam auf Flohmärkten zusammengetragen , .......so alte Wobbler habe ich da aber noch nie gesehen !

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## maxe-hh (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> WOW , ......das sind Granaten#6 , ........nix für mich , ....schleppen ist hier in Hamburg auch nicht erlaubt .



ist zwar off topic aber  klar ist in hh schleppen erlaubt. zumindest in der alster. dort kannst du solche kaliber nicht einsetzen da sie einfach zu flach ist.


----------



## Wobblerfan (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> WOW , ......das sind Granaten#6 , ........nix für mich , ....schleppen ist hier in Hamburg auch nicht erlaubt .
> 
> Das sind sicherlich die größten Größen für'n Ukko und Invincible , oder ???
> 
> ...


Wir schleppen auch nur in Schweden , da es bei uns nicht erlaubt ist #d . Ja , das sind die größten von der Sorte . Die Conrads sind flach , aber fast doppelt so breit wie der Jake . Wo stöberst Du in den Flohmärkten ( im Internet oder auf den heimischen ) ? Ach ja , den Catcher mit den auswechselbaren Gewichten hab ich warscheinlich auch noch . Schau ich morgen mal nach . Bis dann  Wf  #h


----------



## diemai (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



enorm schrieb:


> ist zwar off topic aber klar ist in hh schleppen erlaubt. zumindest in der alster. dort kannst du solche kaliber nicht einsetzen da sie einfach zu flach ist.


 
Sorry , aber das wußte ich nicht , ....habe noch nie 'ne Alster-Bootskarte gehabt , .........allerdings ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit , dort beim Schleppen ein Segel,-oder Ruderboot zu haken(oder sogar 'n Touri-Dampfer|supergri) , wohl um ein Vielfaches höher als einen Fisch ans Band zu bekommen !

Die Wobblergröße hat allerdings nur sekundär mit der Tauchtiefe zu tun , ....obwohl ich zugeben muß , das es wohl nur einige wenige "Großwobbler" gibt , die beim Schleppen nur so um einen Meter Tief laufen .

@ Wobblerfan

Nö , im Web überhaupt nicht , .....im deutschen Ebay ist sowieso nicht viel ,...... beim Ami gibt's schon wesentlich mehr alte und schöne Stücke , ...schaue gelegentlich nur 'mal so 'rein .

In Hamburg und drum herum gibt es jedes WE mehrere Flohmärkte , auf die meine Frau mich immer mitschleppt , ...und gelegentlich finde ich 'mal 'was Schönes , ....aber nicht zu oft , Garantie gibt's nicht(nur auf China-Schrott) !

Im zeitigen Frühjahr findet auch seit Jahren ein spezieller Angler-Flohmarkt statt ,.... spannender finde ich aber "normale" Flohmärkte , besonders von Gemeinden , Bürgerhäusern , Stadteilfesten , etc. , da dort kaum Händler sind und man echte Schnäppchen machen kann , ......z.B. diese beiden älteren schwedischen Pilker für 0,70€ pro Stk. am letzten Sonntag , ......die sind für einen Sammler in Australien , mit dem ich ab und an 'mal tauschen tue .

Dann noch ein alter "ABU Räkan" im Krebs-Design , den ich früher dieses Jahr billig erstanden habe(1,50€) , ....vollständig sieht er so aus wie auf dem anderen Bild eines australischen Freundes , ........muß mir diese Haken-Gestell noch nachbauen , habe aber z. Zt. keine passenden Plastik-Schläuche zur Hand .

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

zum Beitrag
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3092531&postcount=136

und der Frage 



diemai schrieb:


> Der "SuperShadRap" , ........ist das ein neues oder sehr altes Farbdesign , .........kann mich nicht entsinnen , das bei dem Modell schon 'mal gesehen zu haben|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat ?



bin ich gestern hierüber gestolpert:
http://www.house-of-brunner.de/show...ducerandmarkershowframeheader=Artikel: Rapala

da der Shop noch einige Wobbler "älteren Datums" hat, und dieser SuperShadRap in den letzten drei Rapala-Katalogen nicht mehr drin ist, gehe ich mal von einem älteren Farbmuster aus
#h​


----------



## Nobbi 78 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo zusammen,
Buster Jerk, Taipan V-jointed, Abu Tormentor


----------



## Leski (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo,
schöne Teile habt ihr da|bigeyes
dann werd ich auch mal ein paar Errungenschaften reinstellen.
Vielleicht kennts jan paar|rolleyes


----------



## Amero (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

#hTobi
zitat: schöne teile habt ihr da:
du aber auch|bigeyes
schöne japanesien sammlung
sehen lecker aus^^​


----------



## Wobblerfan (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ diemai      Schöne Teile , besonders die Krebse . Hätt ich auch gern . Auch ich pflege Kontakt zu Down under , und zwar mit zwei Halcos . Der obere ist ein SORCERER 150 , der untere ein RMG . Auf dem anderen Bild der absolute Favorit meiner Frau . Sieht schon arg mitgenommen aus , kein Wunder , hat er doch schon einige schöne Räuber zum Landgang überredet . Heisst nur  The Prince  .  Gruß an alle  Wf #h


----------



## Wobblerfan (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo Tobi !  Wie heisst denn der Jerk auf dem linken Bild zweite Reihe von oben ganz rechts ? Sieht klasse aus ! Gruß Wf  #h


----------



## jkc (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi, 



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> ...Auf dem ersten Bild ist ein Turus Uko und ein Jake zu sehen ....   #h



ist das keine Grandma?!



diemai schrieb:


> ...
> Die Wobblergröße hat allerdings nur sekundär mit der Tauchtiefe zu tun , ....obwohl ich zugeben muß , das es wohl nur einige wenige "Großwobbler" gibt , die beim Schleppen nur so um einen Meter Tief laufen...



Hi, aber leider suche ich genau solche Köder. Habe aber bis jetzt nichts käuflich gefunden, eventuell was von den Crane-Baits. 
Ansosten heist es wohl selber bauen...




Wobblerfan schrieb:


> ...Heisst nur  The Prince...#h



Das müsste ein Barramundi Mauler sein... 
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...556076141012_1208470261_3175202_3063797_n.jpg

(Leider keine Bilder zur Hand#c)

Grüße JK


----------



## diemai (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, aber leider suche ich genau solche Köder. Habe aber bis jetzt nichts käuflich gefunden, eventuell was von den Crane-Baits.
> Ansosten heist es wohl selber bauen !
> 
> Grüße JK


 
Schau' mal hier rein , vieleicht ist da 'was passendes dabei ?


http://www.muskyshop.com/modules/web/index.php/id/1

Oder Hier :

http://www.pastikas.com/

Ansonsten gibt es noch den hier :

http://www.mannsbait.com

(Schau nach Modell "Super Stretch 1-minus")

(Ist glaub'ich auch in Deutschland erhältlich , hatte 'mal einen vom Grabbel-Tisch)

Und was ist damit ?

http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/index.htm?wobbler_abu.htm


Ich besitze drei große Wobbler aus Plastik , die irgendwie nach 'billig" aussehen , aber genau so wie der vermutete "Baramundi Mauler" aussehen ,.........allerdings sind die Teile so um die 20 cm lang ?!?#c;+

@ Wobblerfan

Zumindest einen der "Aussies"(den RMG) hab' ich auch , ..........neulich auf einem Hamburger Flohmarkt gefunden .

@ Bruzzlkracher

Danke für die Info , ....dann lag' ich anscheinend doch nicht so verkehrt mit meiner Vermutung ?

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hier auch noch 'mal einige "Aussies" ,........ zwei "Sorcerer S-90" mit verschiedenen Tauchschaufeln(Flach,-und Tieftaucher) und ein "Sorcerer 130(dt."Zauberer") , alle von HALCO .

Den Tieftaucher hab' ich auf'm Flohmarkt gefunden , die anderen aus Australien eingetauscht .

Oben auf'm zweiten Bild sind drei "Deceptions" zu sehen , handgemachte Holzköder des australischen Wobbler-Schnitzers Paul Kneller , absolute Sammlerstücke in "Down Under" , ........der Kleinste ist nur ca. 4cm lang . 

Der silberne Köder ist von "Jenzi" ,...... es scheint mir , das diese hiesige Firma öfter 'mal ausländische Designs für sich fertigen läßt , ....bestimmt kommen die aus der gleichen chinesischen Fabrik in der auch die betreffende australische Firma fertigen läßt , ...........auf jeden Fall ist das Design typisch australisch und ich habe genau solche Köder auch schon auf eine australischen Seite gesehen .

Der untere , rote Wobbler ist wieder "genuine australian" , .....ein kleiner RMG "Poltergeist"(ja, dieses deutsche Wort hat Einzug in die englische Sprache gefunden) .

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Leski (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Hallo Tobi !  Wie heisst denn der Jerk auf dem linken Bild zweite Reihe von oben ganz rechts ? Sieht klasse aus ! Gruß Wf  #h



Hi das ist ein Glures CB Lilla-My 13 cm


----------



## Wobblerfan (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo ! 
@  jkc     Nein , keine Grandma , hab ich mal bei Stollenwerk als Jake gekauft . Danke noch für den Link #h

@  Tobi    Danke für die Antwort #h
@   diemai    Feine Teile #h

So , hier noch ein paar Zanderwobbler : Erstes Bild YO-ZURI  Flachläufer , zweite dto. Tiefl.   
Gruß Wf


----------



## Amero (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@wobblerfan 
die ersten beiden yo-zuri das ist doch die crystal minnow serie ?
habe auch einen,ein sinker
habe noch nie was mit dem gefangen nur nachläufer gehabt




​


----------



## Wobblerfan (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Amero schrieb:


> @wobblerfan
> die ersten beiden yo-zuri das ist doch die crystal minnow serie ?
> habe auch einen,ein sinker
> habe noch nie was mit dem gefangen nur nachläufer gehabt
> ...


Hallo Amero ! Ja , die Crystals sollte man etwas twitchen , sonst laufen die nicht so dolle . Die Tiefläufer zeigen eine gute Action . Aber preiswert sind sind die Dinger auch gerade nicht! Gruß  Wf #h


----------



## Wobblerfan (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo Wobblerverrückte ! War eben auf dem Boden und hab den 

anderen uralten DAM - Wobbler gefunden |supergri . Er ist in diemeis Katalog hier im Threat abgebildet und heisst  Catcher . Das besondere an dem Teil ist das Plastikröhrchen mit zwei verschiedenen Bleien , was in den Wobbler eingelassen ist . Dadurch wird das Sinkverhalten beeinflußt . So , bis dann            Wf #h


----------



## diemai (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Hallo Wobblerverrückte ! War eben auf dem Boden und hab den
> 
> anderen uralten DAM - Wobbler gefunden |supergri . Er ist in diemeis Katalog hier im Threat abgebildet und heisst Catcher . Das besondere an dem Teil ist das Plastikröhrchen mit zwei verschiedenen Bleien , was in den Wobbler eingelassen ist . Dadurch wird das Sinkverhalten beeinflußt . So , bis dann Wf #h


 

Sehr schönes Teil , der gehört aber nicht auf'n Boden , sondern in die Vitrine:m!

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ja , hast recht ! Fiel mir auch erst ein , wo ich ihn in Deinem Katalog gesehen hab . Gruß  Wf    #h


----------



## listerlyn (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hier mein neuster selbstgemachter...:m

http://img375.*ih.us/img375/7123/dsc04198b.jpg


----------



## Wobblerfan (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo ! Schönes Teil ! #6 Mit gewalzter Aluschaufel . Sieht aus als wenn ein Raptor von hinten angreift   Gruß Wf  #h


----------



## micha84 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

hey ho 


ich hätte an die wobbler freaks hier mal eine kleine frage |rolleyes|rolleyes

und zwar habe ich beim letzten angeln meinen geliebten wobbler verloren (schnurbruch) deshalb war ich einbisschen unterwegs und habe bei folgende angebote zugeschlagen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270645532874&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270645582168&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



ich habe garnicht lange nachgedacht weil die aktion nur noch 2min. ging und habe einfach mal zugeschlagen weil ich wobbler liebe die starke aktionen im wasser zeigen.
leider habe ich garkeine erfahrung mit den wobbler von savagear und wie ich nun gelesen habe eigenen sich die wobbler am besten zum meeresangeln?? ich würde aber gerne in bächen angeln oder an seen. war jetzt der kauf vollkommen umsonst oder sind die wobbler top?? was sind eure meinungen zu denen???


----------



## diemai (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



micha84 schrieb:


> hey ho
> 
> 
> ich hätte an die wobbler freaks hier mal eine kleine frage |rolleyes|rolleyes
> ...


 
Für Bäche wohl etwas zu groß , aber zum Hechtangeln in Seen top .

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## dodo12 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin Jungs.


 Hier nochmal ein paar Bilder von mir:


 http://img149.*ih.us/img149/7739/img0282i.jpg


 Uploaded with *ih.us


 http://img535.*ih.us/img535/9224/img0285e.jpg


 Uploaded with *ih.us


 http://img233.*ih.us/img233/9436/img0289ia.jpg


 Uploaded with *ih.us


 Und zu aller letzt ein Salmo Minnow 


 http://img197.*ih.us/img197/9725/img0293w.jpg


 Uploaded with *ih.us


 Liebe Grüße und bis zum nächsten Mal,
 Dominik



http://*ih.us


----------



## Hechters (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Na denn mal meine zwei Besten:

_VG Hechters_


----------



## Wobblerfan (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo Leute ! Hab mir eine neue Digi gekauft . Macht doch bessere Bilder . Schaut selber  :k  . Guß  Wf                           @  Hechters , was ist der Lütte denn für einer ?


----------



## Hechters (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Wobblerfan,

der Lütte(Kleine) ist ein *Gen Goal* von *LC*.

_VG Hechters_


----------



## diemai (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Hechters schrieb:


> @ Wobblerfan,
> 
> der Lütte(Kleine) ist ein *Gen Goal* von *LC*.
> 
> _VG Hechters_


 
.......der ist ja niedlich , ........aber noch nie 'was von der Firma gehört#c !

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> .......aber noch nie 'was von der Firma gehört#c





LC steh für LuckyCraft, so eine kleine Wobblerschmiede... :m


----------



## diemai (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Schleien-Stefan

...................das Denken wird langsamer#c:m 

Dankeschön , .......werd' mir den link 'mal in Ruhe 'reintun !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hannes94 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Wobblerfan 
 Was sind denn das für 4 Wobbler aus der Mitte, .... sehen gut aus.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

det müssten NilsMasters sein....


----------



## Wobblerfan (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Hannes 94      Ja , Das stimmt ! Nils Masters Jumbo heissen die Brüder . Zerren enorm am Band und gehen locker auf 6m . Gruß Wf  #h


----------



## Hannes94 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Danke Wobblerfan, wenn sie so tief  laufen sind sie leider nichts für meine ollen Tümpel


----------



## Wobblerfan (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo Hannes 94 ! Hier noch ein paar schöne für einen flachen Tümpel  . Kommen aus dem Hause    Sure Catch . Gruß Wf


----------



## fenriz-hc (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hier mal meine Fängigsten

1, Zalt sinkend
2. Squad Minnow
3. Bonnie 95


----------



## Bobster (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ein sehr schöner (zum gucken ) Tröt !

Persönlich würde ich es aber durchaus intelligenter finden,
wenn wir/Ihr die Grundinformationen mitangeben würdet.
Also:
*Länge:*
*Gewicht:*
*Sinkend/schwimmend/schwebend*

...just my 2 Cents :m


----------



## Bobster (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

*My name is Jake *
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]20 cm[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][SIZE=-1]ca. 75 g[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][SIZE=-1]schwimmend[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][SIZE=-1]geworfen -2,50 m / geschleppt -3,50 m[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Amero (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

#h
es würde auch schon reichen wenn einige nur den name und größe evt. zu ihre bilder hinzufügen dann kann man den rest auch ergoogeln
bobster deine oma(grandma) gefällt mir
|jump:​


----------



## Bobster (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Amero schrieb:


> bobster deine oma(grandma) gefällt mir​





:c:c:c:c

Mein Name ist aber "Jake" und ich komme aus dem Hause
"Drifter/Musky-Mania" !​


----------



## Bobster (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ich bin die "Grandma" :m
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Länge:[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]19 cm[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Gewicht: [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][SIZE=-1]42 g[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Schwimmverhalten:[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][SIZE=-1]schwimmend[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Tauchtiefe:[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][SIZE=-1]bis 3,0 m[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Wobblerfan (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo Bobster ! Deine Grandma gefällt mir sehr gut #6 , besonders mit den akkuraten Angaben   Gruß WF


----------



## Wobblerfan (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo Leute ! Hier noch einige Cisco Kid . Länge ersichtlich , Farbe ersichtlich . Floating . Das eigenartige an diesen Wobblern ist , das wenn man sie zu Wasser lässt nur der Bürzel mit dem Schwanzdrilling senkrecht aus dem Wasser stehen . Trotzdem vertüddeln sie sich nicht |rolleyes Gruß  Wf#h


----------



## vlsk (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hier hat sich ja während meines Urlaubes einiges getan... ich werde die Seiten am Wochenende mal durchgehen.


----------



## Gemini (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Wobblerfan läuft langsam warm und zeigt nicht ganz alltägliche Granaten aus seinem Arsenal, weiter so #v

Der Thread gefällt mir sehr, sehr gut und die Anregung von Bobster auch, ein paar Specs zum jeweiligen Modell wären auf jeden Fall hilfreich. 

Meine Hausgewässer sind allesamt nicht besonders tief und ich bin immer auf der Suche nach relativ flachlaufenden Wobblern.


----------



## Bobster (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Gemini schrieb:


> Meine Hausgewässer sind allesamt nicht besonders tief und ich bin immer auf der Suche nach relativ flachlaufenden Wobblern.


 
*Wolfcreek Lures*
*Mini Custom Crank*
Länge:[SIZE=-1]12 cm[/SIZE]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Gewicht: 50[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][SIZE=-1] g[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Schwimmverhalten:[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][SIZE=-1]schwimmend[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Tauchtiefe:*geworfen 1-2 m*/geschleppt [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][SIZE=-1]bis 3,0 m[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Gemini (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

*Wolfcreek Lures*
*Mini Custom Crank*

Achja Bobster... Ich vergass zu erwähnen dass meine Hausgewässer
ausserdem extrem zugewachsen sind und meine Frau mir
den zweiten Wolfcreek selbst kaufen würde nachdem ich den
 ersten hängen gelassen hab. Den dürfte ich dann aber selbst
 schlucken 

Trotz des unanständigen Preises ein sehr, sehr schönes Modell!

Anbei ein Trio Rapalas, mit allen drei Modellen schon Hecht und 
grössere Barsche gefangen wobei das Weissfisch-Dekor am besten fängt.

*RAPALA
X-RAP + X-RAP SURESET*
Länge:10 cm
Gewicht: 13 g
Schwimmverhalten: Schwebend
Tauchtiefe: Geworfen 0,90-2,40m


----------



## Gemini (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Mein Preis-Leistungs-Sieger! Preis zwischen 3 und 4.00USD,
 der rote hat dieses Jahr 3 Zander und einige Hechte gefangen.

Wirft sich hervorragend, meiner Meinung nach muss dieses Modell 
keinen Vergleich mit deutlich teureren Crankbaits scheuen.

*Bass Pro Shops 
XPS® Lazer Eye Nitro™ Shallow Crank*
Länge: 5,6 cm
Gewicht: 7,5 g
Schwimmverhalten: Schwimmend
Tauchtiefe: Geworfen 0,60-1,20m


----------



## Bobster (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Gemini schrieb:


> *Wolfcreek Lures*
> *Mini Custom Crank*
> 
> Achja Bobster... Ich vergass zu erwähnen dass meine Hausgewässer
> ...


 

Wie sich doch die Begebenheiten ähneln 
:m


----------



## Amero (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

#h
grandma hin oder her ähneln sich doch beide;+  genauso wie dieser belly dog anderen stark ähnlich sieht woran das wohl liegt |supergri

*Belly Dog *
7 cm 
24 g
Schwimmend 
Sinktiefe bis 1,5 m 
sehr aktive Schwimmbewegung






​


----------



## Gemini (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Das liegt daran, dass die Teile echt gut sind und 
einige Cormoran Wobbler definitiv unterschätzt werden, 
weil halt Cormoran draufsteht.

Gegen die Belly Dogs und die Teile von basspro kann man
 wirklich nichts sagen...


----------



## Amero (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

genau du sagst es:m
vorallem preis/leistungsverhältniss top 
wenn man mal einen versenkt ist das nicht so tragisch
schöne sammlung gemini
#6​


----------



## diemai (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Wobblerfan

Sehr schöne "Cisco Kids" hast du da , .........ich hatte auch 'mal einen in 15 cm sinkend , ist mir aber wegen einem umgeschlagenen Rollenbügel verloren gegangen#q#q!

Die "Buchertail Depthraider" sind von der Körper , - und Schaufel-Konfiguration sowie vom Laufverhalten her recht ähnlich , .........und sie schwimmen:m!

Anbei ein Foto des wohl kleinsten "Cisco Kids"(jointed) , ist schon älter , ...ich weiß nicht , ob der noch zu haben ist #c? 

@ Gemini

Schon 'mal  'nen "ABU HiLo" in deinem Gewässer ausprobiert (2. Wobbler auf'm Bild) ?

Da kann man die Schaufel 6-fach verstellen , von Oberfläche bis mehrere Meter tief , die kleineren und zweiteiligen Modelle sinken zwar , aber die Größeren(ich glaube , bis 18cm erhältlich)schwimmen . 

Der abgebildete Wobbler hat seine Schaufel in der Flachlauf-Stellung , es gibt noch eine weitere Einstellung , wo die Schaufel leicht nach hinten zeigt , so kann man den "HiLo" auch an der Oberfläche jerken(obwohl man dan seine Aktion nicht mit einen "richtigen" Stickbait oder Popper vergleichen kann ).

Je tiefer die Schaufel eingestellt ist , desto ruhiger werden seine Ausschläge , ......gefangen habe ich darauf aber noch nix ,..... fische sie recht selten , ...habe aber immer mindestens einen dabei(wegen seiner Vielseitgkeit) .

Und so teuer sind sie auch nicht , die 15 cm Modelle kann man für weniger als 10 € bekommen .

Der "HiLo" ist vom Design her ein Nachbau des alten "Heddon Vamp" , es wurde nur diese originelle Schaufel hinzugefügt , patentiert in den 1950er Jahren(seitdem gibt's ihn schon) .

Ansonsten würde ich dir auch den "Heddon Lucky13" für dein Gewässer empfehlen , ......habe ich vor'n paar Seiten glaub'ich gepostet .

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Gemini (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@diemai

Ich hatte mal einen zweiteiligen Abu Hilo, insofern das kein Plagiat war. 
Der hat sich immer vertüddelt bis ich ihn dann verloren hab...

Anbei noch eine Neuanschaffung für Mefo im Frühjahr und Rapfen im Berliner Sommer, 
die gibts hier in meiner Heimatecke nämlich leider nicht, die Rapfen meinte ich.

*Salmo
Thrill*
Länge: 7 cm
Gewicht: ? (relativ schwer)
Schwimmverhalten: Sinkend
Tauchtiefe: Variabel


----------



## paul hucho (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

^^Ich besitze einen schwarzen Hilo mit weissem Muster auf der einen, und rotem Muster auf der anderen Seite.
Länge: 14cm
Gewicht: 40g 

Habe ihn in einem Sportgeschäft in Südfinnland gefunden. Das Muster gab es auchnoch in weiss/grün.
Werde sobald es mir die Technik wieder erlaubt auch mal ein paar Bilder einstellen, aber das kann dauern....|uhoh:

Weiss jm. was zu dieser Ausführung?


#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@  diemai    Du hast recht , wenn Du sagst die Tauchschaufeln zwischen den Ciscos und den Buchertails ähneln sich . Sind fast identisch ! Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen ! |bigeyes  Hier mal mein Buchertail TM Depth Raider . Länge 20cm , floating . Er geht locker auf sechs meter Tiefe .  Einer meiner Favoriten .   Gruß WF  #h


----------



## diemai (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Wobblerfan

Ich habe einen davon in ca. 15 cm , der läuft vielleicht so auf 4 Meter , habe ich aber bisjetzt wenig gefischt .

Allerdings habe ich vor Jahren danach Skizzen gemacht und dann einige Wobbler danach gebaut(allerdings mit angeschraubter Alu-Schaufel) , ........auf einen dieser Teile hatte ich meinen PB Hecht von 1,17 m gefangen .

Es ist der obere von den beiden , auf den anderen Eigenbau unten (Seitenansicht nach Hans Nordin's Buch)gab's auch schon einen 98er , ........waren bessere Zeiten damals#c ! 


@ Gemini 

Sehr interessantes Teil , dein "Salmo" ,.... ist das ein neues Model , ....hab' ich noch nie gesehen ? 

Wie schnell und in welcher Position sinkt er ab ? 

@ paul hucho

Da scheinst du ja echt eine Rarität zu besitzen , ........oder war der neu "Made in Taiwan" ?

Von so'nem asymetrischen Muster hab' ich aber noch nie gehört , ........aber ich habe schon einige Male erlebt , das weltweit tätige Firmen bestimmte Köder auch nur in bestimmte Länder exportieren , ....hat wohl 'was mit lokalen Vorlieben der Angler oder mit hiesigen Beutefisch-Dekors zu tun ?

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Das sind Deine Eigenbauten ? Donnerwetter ! |bigeyes  Grosse Klasse . Hast wohl ein besonderes Talent dafür . Gruß WF   #h


----------



## diemai (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Das sind Deine Eigenbauten ? Donnerwetter ! |bigeyes Grosse Klasse . Hast wohl ein besonderes Talent dafür . Gruß WF #h


 

Vielen Dank:m , ......andere Leuten bauen viel Bessere(Schönere) , ......aber solange darauf 'mal 'was beißen tut , ......!

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Gemini (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@diemai

Der Salmo Thrill sinkt ähnlich schnell wie ein Spöket, wie habe ich mir noch nicht angeschaut weil nur oberflächennah geführt und lässt sich sehr weit werfen trotz der Schaufel dank des hohen Gewichts bei relativ kompakten Abmessungen.


----------



## diemai (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Gemini schrieb:


> @diemai
> 
> Der Salmo Thrill sinkt ähnlich schnell wie ein Spöket, wie habe ich mir noch nicht angeschaut weil nur oberflächennah geführt und lässt sich sehr weit werfen trotz der Schaufel dank des hohen Gewichts bei relativ kompakten Abmessungen.


 
N' "Spöket" hab' ich irgendwo , ........muß ich 'mal testen ,.......vielen Dank , werde mir so etwas dann wohl 'mal nachbauen !

                              Gruß , diemai #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@diemai,
dein ABU-Hilo ist wohl ein neueres Modell, denn so weit ich mich erinnere waren/sind die "originalen" aus Holz.
Ich habe noch so einen, Rot/Weis, in meiner Köderbox. Wenn ich Zeit habe werde ich mal ein paar Fotos machen.


----------



## Gemini (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> N' "Spöket" hab' ich irgendwo , ........muß ich 'mal testen ,.......vielen Dank , werde mir so etwas dann wohl 'mal nachbauen



Bau bloss keinen Spöket nach, den Versager nehm ich nur wenn die Springerfliege besonders weit raus soll


----------



## diemai (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Stuffel schrieb:


> @diemai,
> dein ABU-Hilo ist wohl ein neueres Modell, denn so weit ich mich erinnere waren/sind die "originalen" aus Holz.
> Ich habe noch so einen, Rot/Weis, in meiner Köderbox. Wenn ich Zeit habe werde ich mal ein paar Fotos machen.


 
Das Vorbild des "HiLo" , der "Heddon Vamp" , wurde zuerst aus Holz gefertigt , ....der Schwede war von Anfang an aus Kunststoff ,...... bei Holzködern wäre diese verstellbare Lippen-Konstruktion wohl auch nicht machbar , bzw. ausreichend langlebig gewesen , denke ich , ............ siehe hier :

http://www.raubfisch.de/454,782/

Anbei noch einige meiner "HiLo's" , die Köder mit zwei Haken auf'm ersten Bild sind neuere Wobbels "Made in Taiwan"(genau wie der auf dem Bild im vorherigen Beitrag) , der Obere mit drei Haken ist jedoch noch aus Schweden , .......die Kleineren auf dem zweiten Foto sind sogar wohl noch etwas älter , 'n Arbeitskollege hatte sie auf'm Dachboden eines älteren Hauses gefunden , in das er eingezogen war .

Allerdings sind bei den älteren Ködern die Haken nicht mehr original , wegen Rost und Verschleiß mußte ich diese austauschen , da ich auch diese Oldtimer gelegentlich noch
fische .

@ Gemini

Wollte auch den "Thrill" nachbauen , ......habe den noch vorhin gegoogelt , ......der hat teilweise auch ziemlich schlechte Kritiken , ........allerdings auch einige gute|kopfkrat !

Habe gelesen , das der kaum eine Wobbel-Aktion hat , ich wollte aber gerne das gute Wurfverhalten mit einem ausreichenden Wobbeln kombinieren , eher für andere Fische als Rapfen , ........na ja , vielleicht kann man an der Körper ,-und Schaufelform noch 'was tricksen , .....liegt ja in der Natur der Sache , das sich ein recht schwerer Körper schlechter in Bewegung versetzen läßt .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

zum Abu Hi-Lo hab ich noch zwei recht unbekannte Modelle, die ich Euch zeigen möchte

den Hi-Lo Minnow:





den Hi-Lo Shad:




#h​


----------



## diemai (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Bruzzlkracher

.............sauber ,....... der "HiLo Shad" und "HiLo Minnow" , wenn ich die jemals im Laden oder auf'm Flohmarkt 'mal sehen sollte , werde ich sie mir auch holen ,....hatte aber bisjetzt nicht das Glück#c !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

hast PN, diemai! #h


----------



## Gemini (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

So, heute nach 3 stündigem Familien-Einkaufsmarathon habe ich mir als Painkiller eine kleine Belohnung gegönnt.

Werde die Skandinavier in 30 Minuten mal wässern gehen 
Danke fürs Anfixen...


----------



## paul hucho (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

^^Der obere läuft sehr extrem. Nur so als Vorgeschmack.


#h


----------



## jkc (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Interessant, Nils Master flachläufer?! Wie tief mag der geschleppt laufen? Und gibts den auch in 18cm oder größer?

Grüße JK


----------



## paul hucho (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ich hab den in 15cm der müsste auch 15 sein weiss aber nicht von nem lämgerem Modell aber bei dem Laufverhalten wäre der dann aber auch zu gerade, also wien Bolzen im Wasser


#6


----------



## Gemini (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ja, hat 15cm, läuft für mein Hechtwasser schon fast zu tief (1.50m), direkt beim ersten Wurf gabs aber schon ein Hechtchen, danach leider nix mehr. 

Heute in einem kleinen Laden entdeckt, mit 11.80€ hab ich auch nicht zu viel bezahlt denke ich.





Ich bin jetzt aber überzeugt von dem Nils sein Wobbler.


----------



## Wobblerfan (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo Bruzzlekr. !  Deinen Hi-Lo Shad mag ich schwer leiden |rolleyes , verkaufst Du ihn mir ?  Gruß  WF #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ diemai,
hab gerade mal ein paar Fotos gemacht. Hasst recht, die Hilo sind aus Kunststoff, ich hätte aber schwören können das sie aus Holz sind...so kann man sich täuschen.

Hier nun die Fotos von den Hilo's, der Rot/Weise ist der Ältere









hier zwei Bomber, beim unteren habe ich die Tauchschafel ersetzten müssen... die laufen schön flach, so ca. 1,0m





einige Modell von Rapala die z.T. sehr tief laufen

























die Modelle von Savage Gear lassen sich auch sehr flach führen...









...und zum Schluß noch zwei Lucky Craft...


----------



## bream94 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

wow wie heißen die lucky craft-wobbler?die gefallen mir
mfg|wavey:


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



bream94 schrieb:


> wow wie heißen die lucky craft-wobbler?


http://www.luckycraft.com/JPItem/Real-BigBait/RealBait130.htm
http://www.luckycraft.com/JPItem/Real-BigBait/RealBait110.htm


----------



## JerkerHH (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Die Lucky Craft sind super Teile habe mir auch 10 Stück von den Teilen zugelegt.

6 Zander Ü 60 in 2 Std. im Hafen Hamburg. 

Gruss


----------



## diemai (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Stuffel

Der obere "HiLo" in Rot/Weiß stammt wohl aus dem gleichen Stall wie meiner hier , ........sind KEINE Originale !

Der andere ist ein "HiLo Minnow"

Von den "Rapala Down Deep Fat Rap" habe ich auch bestimmt 10 Stück , das sind mit meine Lieblings-Wobbler , wenn's tiefer gehen muß , ...sie lassen sich herrlich weit werfen#6 !

Von den "Bomber Long A's" habe ich auch n' paar , auch einen von den "Savage Gear" .

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bream94 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

aber ich dneke die lucky craft wobbler sind so teuer.....und wnen ich einen hab hab ich angst dne zu verlieren!!
mfg|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Stuffel
> 
> Der obere "HiLo" in Rot/Weiß stammt wohl aus dem gleichen Stall wie meiner hier , ........sind KEINE Originale !



Ja da kann man mal sehen, ich habe das "gute Stück" Mitte der 90'er während einem Schwedenurlaub gekauft. Selbst da war man schon vor Nachbauten nicht sicher....

@ bream94,
kommt drauf an wo Du ihn kaufst. In den USA bekommst du das 130'er Modell z.Z. für 18,80USD.


----------



## paul hucho (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Kuck aml hier: http://http://www.spinnerundco.de/product_info.php?pName=real-california-supreme-200-purple-rainbow-trout-lucky-craft-p-3461



|wavey:


----------



## Wobblerfan (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@  Stuffel    Hallo ! Wenn ich den unteren von Deinen Savage Gear mal beim Händler sehe , greif ich sofort zu ! Schöne Farbe . Abgesehen davon hab ich mit den Wobblern gute Erfahrungen gemacht . Für meine zwecke musste ich allerdings mit Vorschaltblei fischen , denn es sind tatsächlich Flachläufer . Bei meinen großen höchstens 2m . Wenn überhaupt ! Mit den HI-LOs hab ich leider keine positiven Erfahrungen machen können |gr: So , noch zwei Savage Gear , Floating . VG  WF #h


----------



## paul hucho (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

^^ den oberen hab ich auch neu. hab auch überlegt den mittleren drilling zu entfernen#c|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



#h


----------



## diemai (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



paul hucho schrieb:


> ^^ den oberen hab ich auch neu. hab auch überlegt den mittleren drilling zu entfernen#c|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> 
> #h


 
Warum den mittleren Haken entfernen , ........wegen Vorschriften oder ständigem Vertüdeln ?

Könnte sich ja auch negativ auf das Laufverhalten auswirken ?

Mich nervt das (gerade bei größeren amerikanischen Wobblern) auch manchmal , besonders wenn die unbesetzten Hakenspitzen im Keschernetz festhängen , .........aber wenn die schon 'mal 'dran sind ........! 

Ihr solltest euch 'mal amerikanische Muskie-Videos anschauen , ........so wie die teilweise die gehakten Fische 'ranprügeln , brauchen sie schon eine "stärkere Bewaffnung" !

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## paul hucho (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> Warum den mittleren Haken entfernen , ........wegen Vorschriften oder ständigem Vertüdeln ?
> 
> Könnte sich ja auch negativ auf das Laufverhalten auswirken ?
> 
> ...






Sind mir bekannt|bla:|bla:|bla:



Aber ne, es ging mir badei mehr um Fischschonung und Scheuchwirkung.


#h


----------



## diemai (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

OK , .....Fischschonung ist natürlich 'n gutes Argument !

                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## angelmax2910 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

dann kommen hier mal meine lieblinge;D


----------



## angelmax2910 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

hier der rest;D


----------



## paul hucho (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Will auch den Hamakuro.......|uhoh:


#h


----------



## Gemini (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

*Rapala
Magnum*
Länge: 18 cm
Gewicht: 40 g
Schwimmverhalten: Schwimmend
Tauchtiefe: Gute Frage, schätze bis zu 3.5m


----------



## angelmax2910 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

der hamakuro ist auch echt super, gibt aber sehr viel druck auf die leine, hatte mit ihm einen 20 barsch dran, das hab ich aber erst gemerkt als er draußen war;D


----------



## angelmax2910 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

achso vergessen;D
den magnum hab ich auch fürs mittelmeer, meiner taucht etwa 4.5 meter tief und ist glaube ich, unzerstörbar;D
einzige was mich enttäuscht, ist das er schon rostansetzt.
auch der hintere drilling und der sprengring sind schon sehr verrostet


----------



## Bobster (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

...neulich in der "Bucht" haponiert :q

Ein schöner *DAM-Karpfenwobbler*.

Länge: 12 cm
Gewicht: 28 g
Schwimmverhalten: Schwimmend/Flachläufer


----------



## Wobblerfan (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin Bobster ! Der sieht ja klasse aus #6  Gruß WF


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

apropros Karpfenwobbler...

der hier kam heute bei mir an:


----------



## Wobblerfan (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Tach Bruzzle ! Feiner Dreiteiler #6  Gruß WF  #h


----------



## Wobblerfan (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Vielleicht kennt den einer ? Hab ich auch mal in Schweden gekauft , weiß den Namen aber nicht mehr   . Auf der Tauchschaufel steht   DA-RAY . Hat grosse Drillinge und sinkt wie ein Stein |bigeyes  . Gruß  WF


----------



## Bobster (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Vielleicht kennt den einer ? Hab ich auch mal in Schweden gekauft , weiß den Namen aber nicht mehr  . Auf der Tauchschaufel steht DA-RAY . Hat grosse Drillinge und sinkt wie ein Stein |bigeyes . Gruß WF


 
Irgendwas hat er :b
leider nichts gefunden #c
selbst googeln hat nix gebracht |kopfkrat


----------



## Bobster (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> ....apropros Karpfenwobbler...
> der hier kam heute bei mir an:


 

...auch nicht schlecht !
Wie schwer ?


----------



## angelmax2910 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@bruzzelkracher:
hab ich auch, und er läuft spitze, zwar noch nix gefangen, aber das wird schon noch;D
da ham mir die jungs vom angelcenter kassel mal was gutes empfohlen


----------



## angelmax2910 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem livepointer in 80mm
wollte mir ihn und den realbait california morgen holen, und mal hören wie ihr ihn findet;D
welches designe für den california könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Wobblerfan (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...neulich in der "Bucht" haponiert :q
> 
> Ein schöner *DAM-Karpfenwobbler*.
> 
> ...


Hallo ! Hast Du mal ein Link von dem Karpfen ? Hab eben bei DAM nichts gefunden   Grüß WF


----------



## angelmax2910 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

bei uns im angelcenter kassel haben die ihn ausgestellt, ob sie ihm onlineshop haben weis ich nich


----------



## angelmax2910 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

das ist bei mir neu angekommen;D
der rapala und der hybrida sind neu, den anderen hab ich aus italien, kann mich nur noch daran erinnern das auf der verpackung nen ferrarie war. gekostet hat er etwa 10euro. 
wisst ihr welcher firma der zuzuschreiben ist, läuft nämlich echt super und ich würde ihn mir gern noch eine nummer größer kaufen;D


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...auch nicht schlecht !
> Wie schwer ?



35g - verteilt auf 10cm

(Fox Rage Hitcher Crank & Troll Jointed)


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Auf der Tauchschaufel steht   DA-RAY



hab nur das hier gefunden: http://www.global-trade.com.tw/Pd_List.asp?MidNo=M0002363


----------



## Bobster (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> hab nur das hier gefunden: http://www.global-trade.com.tw/Pd_List.asp?MidNo=M0002363


 
Du findest auch alles :q


----------



## Wobblerfan (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> hab nur das hier gefunden: http://www.global-trade.com.tw/Pd_List.asp?MidNo=M0002363


Prima ! Vielen Dank für die Mühe .  WF  #h


----------



## angelmax2910 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

auch wenn das hier nen fotto thread ist mal ne frage:
welches ist das kleinste swimbait, dass ihr kennt(für barsch)


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



angelmax2910 schrieb:


> welches ist das kleinste swimbait, dass ihr kennt(für barsch)



was meinste denn mit Swimbait? normaler Wobbler oder (schaufelloses) Jerkbait?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

vorgestern noch ´nen Ladenhüter ergattert:

einen 8(!)cm/14g CountdownShadRap (sinking)
noch gebaut in Irland
gab´s nach harten Verhandlungen für ´nen 5er...




​


----------



## jkc (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi, habe auch gerade wieder etwas Hechtfutter bekommen. Alles aus dem Hause Salmo, ich weiß nicht, mitlerweile mag ich die Teile...

Da wäre erst mal ein 12er Salmo Perch (36g; Tauchtiefe 2-4m), dann ein 14er Fatso "Crank" (90g) und ein sinkender Warrior "Crank" (75g), bei den beiden kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung nichts zu der Tauchtiefe sagen. Herrstellerangaben sind 1,5-3m beim Fatso und 2-2,5m beim Warrior. 
Denke (hoffe) der Fatso läuft deutlich flacher, kenne nur das 10cm Modell, dass beim fischen über die Rolle eher schwer unter die Oberfläche zu bekommen ist...

Als Bonus dann nochmal 2 Skinner in 20cm.

Grüße JK


----------



## diemai (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> vorgestern noch ´nen Ladenhüter ergattert:
> 
> einen 8(!)cm/14g CountdownShadRap (sinking)
> noch gebaut in Irland
> gab´s nach harten Verhandlungen für ´nen 5er....


 


ICH BIN NEIDISCH:m !

Wußte garnicht , das es diese Kleineren auch in "Sinkend" gibt !

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## angelmax2910 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

ist mir egentlich egal ob jerk oder schaufler, nur der lauf sollte möglichst realistisch sein


----------



## Bobster (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, habe auch gerade wieder etwas Hechtfutter bekommen. Alles aus dem Hause Salmo, ich weiß nicht, mitlerweile mag ich die Teile...
> Grüße JK


 
Ich auch, schöne Teile !

Direkt über Fishingmart in Polen ?
...oder etwa direkt aus |kopfkrat Slowenien ?

oder doch nur gewöhnlich hier gekauft 

Ich glaube zu Weihnachten gönne ich mir mal
was aus Polen


----------



## Bobster (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



angelmax2910 schrieb:


> auch wenn das hier nen fotto thread ist mal ne frage:
> welches ist das kleinste swimbait, dass ihr kennt(für barsch)


 

.....gib doch einfach mal "mini wobbler" bei google ein 
oder sich hier durchlesen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92407&highlight=fetisch&page=50


----------



## jkc (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

...Jupp, sind gewöhnlich hier bei ebay gekauft. Aber ungewöhnlich günstig - keine Auktionen aber inklusive Porto nur 33 Taler.|clown:

Grüße JK


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



angelmax2910 schrieb:


> ist mir egentlich egal ob jerk oder schaufler, nur der lauf sollte möglichst realistisch sein



auf jeden Fall mal Bobster´s Rat befolgen und den MiniWobblerFetiFred durchlesen

ansonsten werf ich noch den hier in den Topf:


Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


>



und
hier findest Du auch noch ein paar nette Kleinstwobbler
http://www.nippon-tackle.com/Japan-....html?XTCsid=01224dec6123aab6ed15b23a2d85557f
(aber bei den Preisen keinen |scardie: kriegen )


----------



## angelmax2910 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

okey, danke


----------



## angelmax2910 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

ich kenn die preise. bin also abgehärtet;D


----------



## Gemini (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Wollte eben ein paar Kopytos in 16cm fürs Wochenende kaufen, gab es leider in dem Fachgeschäft... nicht.

Damit der Sprit nicht umsonst war ist u.a. der hier mitgekommen.


----------



## Jose (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

ich hätt' da mal 'n foto und 'ne frage:
was hab ich da heute  statt fetten zandern ausm rhein geholt?
"wer nennt die namen...?"


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

seh kein Foto...


----------



## Jose (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> seh kein Foto...



Strg+R vielleicht? ich seh fotto  ist das hier 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=148095&stc=1&d=1288369852


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

nö, immer noch kein Bild...

und Dein Link wird hiermit beantwortet: 

Systemmitteilung
Ungültige Angabe: Anhang
Wenn Sie einem normalen, gültigen Link im Forum gefolgt sind, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Webmaster.​


----------



## Jose (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

oh oh, schwerfälliges board. dann eben auf dem bürokratisch korrekten weg. zur erinnerung: was für 'wobbler?

klappts jetzt?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

ah, jetzt ja

müsste ein Illex/Jackall *Aragon* sein...


----------



## Jose (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> ...müsste ein Illex/Jackall Aragon sein...



danke, wobblermaster 
dann hab ich heute ja doch fette beute gemacht - was neues zum versenken.

ich denke, so wandern die wobbler step by step  den rhein runter: wobblerpost


----------



## Bobster (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Nicht aus dem Rhein aber für einen schmalen Taler aus der "Bucht"
2 ältere DAM - RedHeads

Länge: 16cm
Gewicht: 46g
Schwimmverhalten: sinkend


----------



## diemai (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Bobster

Wie alt ungefähr |kopfkrat?

Solchen gleichen Zweiteiligen in Orange/Dunkelgelb habe ich neulich vom Grabbeltisch eines Neumünsteraner Angelladens für 2,50 € erstanden ,............ originalverpackt , selbstverständlich !

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Bobster
> Wie alt ungefähr |kopfkrat?
> Solchen gleichen Zweiteiligen in Orange/Dunkelgelb habe ich neulich vom Grabbeltisch eines Neumünsteraner Angelladens für 2,50 € erstanden ,............ originalverpackt , selbstverständlich !
> Gruß , diemai#h


 
.....also viel mehr plus Versand habe ich pro Stück auch
nicht bezahlt 

Wie alt ? ...müste noch genau recherchiert werden :q
...älter als 5 Jahre dürften die nicht sein.


----------



## diemai (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Wie alt ? ...müste noch genau recherchiert werden :q
> ...älter als 5 Jahre dürften die nicht sein.


 
..............denke ich auch !

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Der DAM war auch noch dabei......|supergri
....alles wie der einteilige RedHead.


----------



## diemai (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Der DAM war auch noch dabei......|supergri
> ....alles wie der einteilige RedHead.


 

Schönes , realistisches Farbdesign , .........gefällt mir!

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## dodo12 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin! 

Fox Rage Slick Stick SR
http://img703.*ih.us/img703/3858/img0345.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Zam 11cm
http://img178.*ih.us/img178/3036/img0348w.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

#h#h


----------



## Bobster (3. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Aaahhhh, ooohhhhh
der dauer-beworbene D.I. Slick Stick...

Schon ausprobiert ?
Bist Du zufrieden ?

...den ZAM finde ich besser


----------



## Bobster (4. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

...es wurde ein "unverdächtiges Päckchen" von einer weibl. Person in gelber (Tarn ?) Uniform angeliefert 


http://www.ziggielures.com/

Länge: 16cm
Gewicht: 48g
Schwimmverhalten: noch nicht getestet


----------



## dodo12 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Aaahhhh, ooohhhhh
> der dauer-beworbene D.I. Slick Stick...
> 
> Schon ausprobiert ?
> ...



Ja ich konnte im Baggersee damit beim 2. Wurf einen 32er Barsch fangen. Mal gucken wie er sich weiter macht!  Ich finde den Zam auch geil, allerdings habe ich die ganzen Kratzer erst zu Hause nach dem Auspacken gesehen. |krach:


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (4. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Dodo, wenn ich das wichtig sehe, sind das keine richtigen Kratzer, meiner sieht genauso aus um die Augen, denke mal, das kommt irgendwie durch diese "Metallic-"Lackierung...


----------



## dodo12 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Komisch. In der Schwanzgegen (also hinten^^) ist auch alles voll mit Kratzern. Komisch. Naja die Fängigkeit wirds nicht beeinträchtigen. Zerkratzt wird er bald eh sein! *hehe*


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (4. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

hier noch ein recht hübsches Bärschlein


----------



## dodo12 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Was ist das für einer, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (4. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

das ist ein 100er LC-Pointer, Farbe "Ghost Northern Perch"


----------



## dodo12 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Supii, danke  Schniekes Teil...


----------



## angelmax2910 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

komme gerade vom händler und durft folgendes erfahren:
den illex squirrel 61 gibs nächste jahr in über 20(!) farben
außerdem hab ich mir eben den tiny fr in einer neuen farbe geholt, eine mischung aus rainbowtrout und browntrout, fotos vom tiny fr und dem b´eye gibts morgen;D


----------



## Wobblerfan (5. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Tach ! War heute mal beim Händler und hab ein drolliges Teil erstanden . Ein Grauvell Titan , Slide Long 16cm , 8gr. Wohl mehr was für meine Wand , aber sieht gut aus . Sieht einer Seenadel sehr ähnlich . Und als Beipack noch einen Jackson Lake Walker , 10cm , 22gr , Tauchtiefe 5m , schwebend  Gruß  Wf


----------



## diemai (5. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Tach ! War heute mal beim Händler und hab ein drolliges Teil erstanden . Ein Grauvell Titan , Slide Long 16cm , 8gr. Wohl mehr was für meine Wand , aber sieht gut aus . Sieht einer Seenadel sehr ähnlich . Und als Beipack noch einen Jackson Lake Walker , 10cm , 22gr , Tauchtiefe 5m , schwebend Gruß Wf


 
...............also , diese "Seenadel" hat was , ........würde mich echt 'mal interessieren , wie das Teil läuft , ..........ich vermute 'mal , das das Kopfteil nach unten zeigend hochfrequent wobbelt , ja fast schon vibriert und die anderen Segmente eng und hochfrequent wobbelnd nachzieht#c ?

Wird die Schaufel(Nase) nach unten hin viel breiter(in der Draufsicht) oder entspricht sie in etwa noch der Körperbreite , ........kann man so ja nicht sehen !

Sehr interessanter Köder #6, ......Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (5. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@  diemai 
Muss ich auch erst ausprobieren , wie der läuft ! Ich vermute man muss ihn twitchen , denn der Kopf läuft spitz zu , was nicht viel Eigenaktion erwarten lässt .  Gruß  Wf   #h


----------



## diemai (6. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> @ diemai
> Muss ich auch erst ausprobieren , wie der läuft ! Ich vermute man muss ihn twitchen , denn der Kopf läuft spitz zu , was nicht viel Eigenaktion erwarten lässt . Gruß Wf #h


 
.....................bin gespannt:m!

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (6. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

hab mir mal ´nen kleinen Zam gegönnt...|rolleyes


​


----------



## Hechters (6. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Nen kleinen ZAM ??? 

_VG Hechters_


----------



## diemai (6. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> hab mir mal ´nen kleinen Zam gegönnt...|rolleyes
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 
...............schöner Knüppel!

                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## jkc (6. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi, welche Variante (Auftrieb), konnte man ja schon weiter obern lesen, dass mein "schwebender" sinkt wie ein Stein...

Grüße, viel Spaß damit JK


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, welche Variante (Auftrieb), konnte man ja schon weiter obern lesen, dass mein "schwebender" sinkt wie ein Stein...


Hi!
nach etwas suchen hab ich Deinen Beitrag gefunden:


jkc schrieb:


> 4. Zam 20cm der eigentlich schweben sollte aber sinkt wie ein Stein?!



ist die 22cm-"f"-(floating)-Version, und _noch _schwimmt er...
...schreibe noch, denn ich hab mit der 11cm-f-Version auch abtauchende Erfahrungen gemacht:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=131929​#h


----------



## listerlyn (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Habe in Ägypten, genauer Kairo, 2 Wobbler gekauft.
*Rapala X-Rap für 5€*
und 
*StrikePro MG-002F für 2€*

http://img8.*ih.us/img8/4229/dsc05240b.jpg

http://img574.*ih.us/img574/1250/dsc05245b.jpg


----------



## diemai (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



listerlyn schrieb:


> Habe in Ägypten, genauer Kairo, 2 Wobbler gekauft.
> *Rapala X-Rap für 5€*
> und
> *StrikePro MG-002F für 2€*
> ...


 


...............womint 'mal einmal mehr bewiesen wäre , das wir hier in Deutschland in vielen Dingen abgezockt werden !

                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (11. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

....älterer DAM aus der Bucht.
Preis aus dem Jahre 1999
11,50 Deutsche Mark - das waren noch Zeiten :q

Länge: 13cm
Gewicht: 28g

Wobbler aus Holz, Tauchschaufel aus Metall


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (14. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

vielleicht hat den wer und mag ihn loswerden? (bitte bitte)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3137098#post3137098​


----------



## diemai (14. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> vielleicht hat den wer und mag ihn loswerden? (bitte bitte)
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3137098#post3137098​


 
Ich schau' später 'mal nach ,........ aber ich glaube , meiner hat keinen orangen Bauch !

                                    Gruß , diemai#6


----------



## Wobblerfan (14. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hej Bruzzle ! Schade , hab eben erst gesehen das Du den kleinen 

davon suchst  .  . 
@ diemai      Die Seenadel läuft so , wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe . Null Aktion , nur durch ständiges Zupfen kommt leben rein. 
Den Karpfen hab ich auch endlich bekommen :vik: . Das ist aber auch ein schickes Teil .:k  Gruß   Wf  #h


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (14. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

trotzdem Danke für´s Nachschauen, Euch beiden #h


----------



## Kotzi (15. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hier auch mal ein paar von meinen.
Hab mir dieses Jahr in Japan ein paar schöne Top Water Baits gekauft, besonders bei den großen bin ich neugierig wie die nächstes Frühjahr auf Hecht laufen. Namen weiß ich nur von denen wo er draufsteht.^^


http://img510.*ih.us/img510/9376/img1620f.th.jpg
http://img253.*ih.us/img253/7417/img1619m.th.jpg
http://img230.*ih.us/img230/4666/img1618r.th.jpg
http://img176.*ih.us/img176/2369/img1617r.th.jpg
http://img573.*ih.us/img573/200/img1616.th.jpg
http://img241.*ih.us/img241/2733/img1615b.th.jpg
http://img641.*ih.us/img641/1964/img1614q.th.jpg
http://img822.*ih.us/img822/2852/img1613a.th.jpg
http://img89.*ih.us/img89/6201/img1613p.th.jpg
http://img293.*ih.us/img293/1333/img1612m.th.jpg
http://img269.*ih.us/img269/2637/img1611tx.th.jpg


----------



## micbrtls (16. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@Kotzi: Muss dir leider sagen, das wohl einige von denen aus China kommen. Der 731/751 ist recht interessant. Beim Testen hatte ein großer Esox das Ding geschrottet. Würde mich über deine Erfahrungsberichte sehr freuen.


----------



## diemai (16. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Kotzi

Von dem Wob auf'm letzten Bild("Redhead" Tieftaucher) habe ich auch drei Stück , aber in anderen Farben , ..........habe ich 'mal eingetauscht bekommen und auch bei "Moritz"/Kaltenkirchen gekauft(wenn ich mich recht entsinne) , ....steht kein Markenname 'drauf .

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Kotzi (16. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

ist mir wohl bekannt da die hälfte von meinem händler sind 
jedoch sind die imakatsu und die topwaterbaits aus japan (sprich da gekauft)
hab die in einem laden gefunden der gebrauchte wobbler verkauft.
welche meinst du mit 731 / 751?


----------



## Wobblerfan (17. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hej Wobblerfuzzis ! Nicht nachlassen   Hier noch ein paar 
Ukkos´ :l   Gruß   Wf  #h


----------



## Leski (20. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi ihr verrückten 
Hab heut mein Paket aus Amerika mit den 15 Neuen ausgepackt und dann hab ich mir gedacht ich sortier mal alles wieder sauber ein und mach vorher ein Photo |rolleyes


----------



## Aalhunter33 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Na,die sehen doch schon mal recht *lägger* aus.
Viel Erfolg damit.


----------



## Wobblerfan (20. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Tach Leski ! 
Dein Gedanke war nicht schlecht ! Schöne Teile dabei ! Weiter so .  Gruß Wf    #h


----------



## diemai (20. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Wobblerfan

Sehr scöne "Ukkos" , ......ich besitze nur einen , ....habe ich glaub'ich schon gepostet|kopfkrat#c .



Leski schrieb:


> Hi ihr verrückten
> Hab heut mein Paket aus Amerika mit den 15 Neuen ausgepackt und dann hab ich mir gedacht ich sortier mal alles wieder sauber ein und mach vorher ein Photo |rolleyes


 

Außer Wobblern ist da ja nicht viel 'drauf zu erkennen :m!

Zumindestens brauchst du jetzt ja mit Reizen nicht zu geizen !

                                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (21. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin moin ! Kann leider keine Bilder mehr einstellen ;+ . Ständig ein Hinweis das irgendwo ein Fehler auftritt #c . Hab ja nun einige Bilder reingestellt und das immer nach dem gleichen Schema . |kopfkrat  Na ja , Vielleicht wirds´ ja noch .  Gruß   Wf  #h


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (21. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@Wobblerfan: probier´s mal hiermit: http://picr.de/

(damit stelle ich die Bilder hier rein)


----------



## Wobblerfan (21. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Vielen Dank !  Gruß  Wf #h


----------



## Bobster (22. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

...hier noch mehr Ukkos #h


----------



## Bobster (22. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

....und noch ein Beno Fishing Lure


----------



## Wobblerfan (23. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hej !  Schöne Ukkos . Und das ist ja was ganz originelles :
...und noch ein Beno Fishing Lure . Putziges Teil |supergri 
Hier noch ein Paar kleinere Cisco Kids  . Gruß   Wf  #h


----------



## Wobblerfan (23. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Mist , wieder nicht geklappt ;+ . Jetzt langts´ .  Gruß  Wf   :r


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (23. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Mist , wieder nicht geklappt ;+ . Jetzt langts´ .  Gruß  Wf   :r



hab Dir ´ne PN geschrieben - hoffe, damit klappt´s!!! #h


----------



## Kark (23. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Die Turrus Ukko Wobbler sind schon korrekt. Auf die Farbe vom 2ten Bild habe ich meinen PB Barsch gefangen.

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## Bobster (25. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Gang of older, unknown swedish wooden lures.

Retired :q


----------



## diemai (25. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Gang of older, unknown swedish wooden lures.
> 
> Retired :q


 

............bist du sicher , das die aus Schweden sind ?

Hi-Lo's sind's jedenfalls nicht , .....sehen eher aus wie "Heddon Vamps"(dann wären sie aber mit "Heddon" gestempelt) .

Könnten eventuell auch von DAM sein , ......die haben auch öfter alle möglichen US-Designs kopiert und sind auch oft nicht markiert .

Ich könnte ja 'mal 'ne Anfrage auf "Lureandmore" machen , wenn du nichts dagegen hast ?

Aber sehr schöne , alte Wobbels sind das allemal#6 !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## e!k (25. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ich denke auch das die Wobbler von DAM sind. Ich hab gerade mal bei mir im Keller geschaut, da ich mir sicher war, dass dort noch die gleichen Modelle liegen, da mein Vater die (vor meinen Lebzeiten schätze ich mal) gekauft hat  

Und da lagen die selben Wobbler noch Originalverpackt von DAM verstaubt in einer Schublade  

Gruß Jan


----------



## Bobster (25. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Absolut keine Ahnung-ich hab'se mir in der
schwedischen Bucht geschossen.

------------------------------------------





e!k schrieb:


> ....Und da lagen die selben Wobbler noch Originalverpackt von DAM verstaubt in einer Schublade
> Gruß Jan


 
|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

...sofort her damit :q

Was willste dafür haben ?

schick mal ein Foto an meine PN

Danke


----------



## e!k (25. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

 
Ich denke nicht das mein ich die Wobbler von Vattern verkaufen kann


----------



## Bobster (28. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hier noch für den Sonntag ein *leckerer Ochsenfrosch*
von D.A. Musikielures in den U.S.of A.

Laufverhalten: schwimmend :q
Gewicht : 65 Gramm |bigeyes

Falls ich damit im nächsten Frühjahr nichts fange,
habe ich zumindest die Option, einen Hecht damit
auf den Kopf zu werfen...sollte wirken :q


----------



## Wobblerfan (28. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Man man ! Aussergewöhnlicher gehts ´wohl nicht ! Gruß WF


----------



## diemai (28. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

..................Qquuuuaaaaakk:q:m !

......geiles Teil #6!

                                      Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (30. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

so, liebe Leutz, nun muss ich mal fragen:
*
wer kennt diesen Wobbler?*











hab ich heute aus einer alten Angelkiste geschenkt bekommen, könnte so aus den 70er/80er Jahren stammen #c

einzige Beschriftung unter der Tauchschaufel ("Japan"?)






wird nix Dolles sein, aber vielleicht weiß ja wer was...


----------



## diemai (30. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Bruzzlkracher


...hatte ich nicht vor etlichen Seiten schon 'mal so'ne Dinger gepostet ?

Das sind Kopien des amerikanischen "Mirrolure" , eines in den 60ern/70ern anscheinend sehr verbreiteten Wobblers , .......habe zwei Angelbücher aus den 70er Jahren , in beiden ist er abgebildet , bzw. wird er erwähnt .

Gruß , diemai#h

Hab' nachgeschaut , ...auf Seite 10 !


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (30. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> Hab' nachgeschaut , ...auf Seite 10 !



gefunden - besten Dank!! #h


----------



## Bobster (30. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

....das war ja mal 'ne kurze Suchanfrage |kopfkrat
....bin beeindruckt |bigeyes


----------



## Rohmann (30. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo
Hab hier mal ein bisschen mitgelesen und jetzt eine Frage an die Experten. Bei vielen Wobblern die ich habe stehen keine Angaben über die genaue Tachtiefe drauf wie kann man die so ungefähr ermitteln?
Klar anhand der Schaufel kann man schon so einiges sagen in welche Richtung sie gehen aber gibt es auch eine andere Möglichkeit?

Danke im vorraus

Grüße


----------



## diemai (30. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Rohmann schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hab hier mal ein bisschen mitgelesen und jetzt eine Frage an die Experten. Bei vielen Wobblern die ich habe stehen keine Angaben über die genaue Tachtiefe drauf wie kann man die so ungefähr ermitteln?
> Klar anhand der Schaufel kann man schon so einiges sagen in welche Richtung sie gehen aber gibt es auch eine andere Möglichkeit?
> 
> ...


 
Wenn keine Angaben auf Wobbler oder Packung stehen , kann man eigentlich nur schätzen .

Im Allgemeinen gilt , das Wobbler beim Schleppen tiefer tauchen als beim Werfen und Einholen , ....an dünnerer Schnur ebenfalls tiefer laufen als an dickerer Schnur .

In seinem Buch "Kunstköder" hat Dietmar Isaiasch einige gängige Wobbler und deren Tauchtiefen gelistet .

Ansonsten bleibt dir nur die Methode , die betreffenden Wobbler über diverse bekannte Tiefen zu führen oder zu schleppen und zu sehen , wann welcher Köder bei welcher Tiefe Grungberührung bekommt und wann nicht , .........habe das bei einigen meiner Eigenbauten auch so gemacht , .......man sollte dann die Tiefen auf den Ködern auch notieren .

http://www.kunstaasregister.nl/nl

Auf diese holländischen Seite sind viele der momentan in den Niederlanden erhältlichen Köder gelistet , einige mit Beschreibungen der User , ......andere auch mit Tauchtiefenangaben , ........ich als Norddeutscher komme mit der (geschriebenen) Sprache auch einigermaßen zurecht .


                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Rohmann (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Alles klar dann werd ich mal bei den Wobblern auf denen keine Angaben stehen welche ermitteln.
Vielen Danke für die ausführliche Antwort.
Grüße


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@Rohmann:
stell von den fraglichen doch mal Bilder ein, vielleicht können wir Dir helfen...


----------



## diemai (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> @Rohmann:
> stell von den fraglichen doch mal Bilder ein, vielleicht können wir Dir helfen...


 
Ja , und/oder genaue Hersteller,-und Modellbezeichnungen sowie Größen !

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

......und in der Zwischenzeit anbei eine
"Rotte"  Tiefläufer (siehe Schaufel).
Das Benehmen im Wasser würde ich durchaus
als eher "rüpelhaft" beschreiben, zudem veranstalten
sie im Wasser noch eine Menge radau.#d

*DEPS* _Cascabel_
"ziemlich" tieflaufend ca. 4.00 - 6.00 Meter !
27 Gramm Gewicht
85mm
schwimmend


----------



## diemai (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Bobster

Niedliche , kleine Dinger , .......kenne ich aber nicht !

Wie werfen die sich ?

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Bobster
> Wie werfen die sich ?
> Gruß , diemai#h


 
Wie ein 27 Gramm schweres Birnenblei 

Die sind mit diesem "Weight-System" in Kugelform ausgestattet und haben dadurch ein excellentes
Weitwurfverhalten.


----------



## diemai (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Bobster

...............hört sich gut an , ......wenn ich im Laden 'mal einen sehe .....!

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Seeforellenjäger (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Strike Pro Jer-o-Minnow
Länge: 128mm
Gewicht: 1oz ( ~28gr.)
Typ: Twitchbait/ Jerkbait


----------



## Bobster (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Seeforellenjäger schrieb:


> Strike Pro Jer-o-Minnow
> Länge: 128mm
> Gewicht: 1oz ( ~28gr.)
> Typ: Twitchbait/ Jerkbait


 


Yeaaahh !
Size *does* matter 

Meine Größe - schönes Teil :m


----------



## Hannoi1896 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Im Frühling konnte ich damit schöne Barsche fangen


----------



## jkc (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi, hier mal ein Turus Ukko Flachläufer (bis ca.3m) in 20cm.

Grüße JK


----------



## Hannes94 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, hier mal ein Turus Ukko Flachläufer (bis ca.3m) in 20cm.
> 
> Grüße JK



Made by jkc? Schaut gut aus .... weiter so #6

Mfg Hannes


----------



## diemai (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, hier mal ein Turus Ukko Flachläufer (bis ca.3m) in 20cm.
> 
> Grüße JK


 
...............ist das 'n Eigenbau , .......hab' ich noch nie gesehen mit so'ner Schaufel-Stellung !

                                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, hier mal ein Turus Ukko Flachläufer (bis ca.3m) in 20cm.
> Grüße JK


 
Interessant, habe ich gerade zufällig auch unter dem
Schmiergelpapier gehabt. 

Schönes Teil.


----------



## jkc (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi, juppi, Eigenbau...

Grüße JK


----------



## diemai (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, juppi, Eigenbau...
> 
> Grüße JK


 
...............ist aber sehr schön gemacht #6, ....hätte ich aber gleich erwähnt:m !

                                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Im Frühling konnte ich damit schöne Barsche fangen


 
Klassisches Design - tiefläufer ?
wahrscheinlich !

Interessante Darstellung des Objektes :q

...hängend an der Angelschnur #6


----------



## jkc (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Danke, danke, aber steht doch schon drauf.#6

Grüße JK


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

ich papp´s auch mal hier rein:


Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> neue X-Rap Farbe - hat irgendwie was kaulbarschiges...
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## vlsk (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Sieht gut aus.


----------



## Raubfischzahn (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@Bruzzelkracher

der X-Rap sieht sehr gut aus. Habe das gleiche Modell nur in Barschdesign aber im Kaulbarschdesign sieht er noch besser aus!

Ich habe heute mein Köderpaket vom Raubfischthread bekommen. Dort war ein Wobbler von Quantum drin die ich zuvor so noch nicht gesehen habe.

Quantum Bell Boy

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc078421ikd.jpg



Seine zwei Klöckchen am Schwanzende scheinen ordentlich Krach zumachen.

Hat denn jemand schon Erfahrungen mit diesem Wobbler machen können?


----------



## angelpfeife (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Sieht ziemlich ungewöhnlich aus. Aber eins kann ich dir sagen, würdest du mit den Glöckchen neben mir stehen wäre spätestens dein 10 Wurf auch dein letzter:m. Ist das nicht ungeheuer nervig wenn da die ganze Zeit beim Werfen was bimmelt?


----------



## King Wetzel (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

ich hab dea auch mal gewonnen  

die sachen die da drin sind sehr gut finde ich nur der von dir gezeigte, den find ich sch§§§e ka warum aber es is so 
MFG Henry


----------



## weberei (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ raubfischzahn:

habe mein Paket auch heute bekommen (Gewinner aus Oktober).
Da war auch solch ein BellBoy drin. Sieht echt komisch, aber auch fängig aus. 
Die Farbe hat es mir angetan!
Bin gespannt, wie er fängt. Evtl. kann man ja auch die Glocken abknipsen, wenn es zu sehr nervt und die Fische abschreckt. Oder mit nem Sprengring dran machen, dann kann man mal ab und mal dran haben. Je nachdem, wie es die Fische an dem Tag mögen


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Glöckchen am Schwanz...|kopfkrat die lassen sich aber was einfallen...|bigeyes irgendwie weihnachtlich...


----------



## Raubfischzahn (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Na lustig sieht es auf jeden Fall aus und passt sicherlich jetzt ganz gut zur Weihnachtszeit...

Wie er sich zwecks Lautstärke am Wasser verhält kann ich noch nicht sagen aber wenn ich mal hier nen Foto mit nem blauen Auge rein packe dann wisst ihr woran es gelegen hat

Ob er aber unter Wasser genauso viel Krach macht bezweifle ich, da die Glöckchen offen sind und wenn dort Wasser eintritt es doch sicherlich nicht mehr so laut bimmeln wird wie ohne Wasser...aber mal schauen was der Praxistest zeigt.


----------



## diemai (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> Glöckchen am Schwanz...|kopfkrat die lassen sich aber was einfallen...|bigeyes irgendwie weihnachtlich...


 
...................das sind keine Glöckchen da am Schwanz , sondern Eier:q:q:q!


Diese kleine Teil hat mir der Postmann heute gebracht , .......eingetauscht aus Australien , .......ein handgemachter "FAG" von "Esoteric Lures" , ....kann ich leider erst im Mai ausprobieren , er ist recht schwer ausgetrimmt , schwimmt aber noch , .........läßt sich bestimmt gut werfen !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## vlsk (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Klassisch zeitlos das letzte Teil, gefällt mir sehr gut.

@Raubfischzahn: Dein Teil sieht ja abgefahren aus. Ich würde auch gerne wissen wie sich die Glocke bezüglich der Lautstärke am Wasser verhält 

Ich gehe aber davon aus das man normale Rasseln unter Wasser besser hört als so eine Glocke. Sobald hinten Wasser eintritt wars das nämlich


----------



## weberei (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ich habe den Wobbler mit den Glocken am Schwanz q) eben im Aquarium getestet.

Also man hört die Glocken beim einziehen nicht wirklich, wenn man Rucke/Jerks macht, dann bimmeln sie ein wenig.
Scheinbar eher ein Lockmittel für den Angler...


----------



## west1 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



weberei schrieb:


> mit den Glocken am Schwanz



Ferkel! #d


----------



## bream94 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

ich hab dne belly boy,allerdings in nem barsch-design
ist ein oberflächenköder, schöner lauf bei dem er seitlich ausbricht ( leicht). allerdings benutze ich dne nicht gerne wiel ich es langweilig finde die ganze zeit diesem fisch an der oberfläche zu beobachten.....aber eer äuft gut.der ist normalerweise für rapfen/hecht.mann solte ihn schnell reinkurbeln,dann amcht der richtig radau.diese information ahbe ich von dem händler, die dem ich meine sachen kaufe ( d ahab ich auch dcne belly boy her)
mfg


----------



## weberei (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ west:
ich habe doch schon extra nen Smiley hinter gesetzt #d

@ bream:
ja, das Laufverhalten hat mir auch schon gefallen. War zwar nur ein kurzer Test im Aquarium, aber das sah ganz gut aus. Mal sehen, wie er sich dann im "richtigen" Wasser macht.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

anclicken auf eigene Gefahr...


----------



## Bobster (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

In der Tat, eine ausgesprochen interessante Farbauswahl...und der 
"schwatte" ist ja sehr interessant.

#6


----------



## Bobster (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



bream94 schrieb:


> ich hab dne belly boy,allerdings in nem barsch-design
> ist ein oberflächenköder, schöner lauf bei dem er seitlich ausbricht ( leicht). allerdings benutze ich dne nicht gerne wiel ich es langweilig finde die ganze zeit diesem fisch an der oberfläche zu beobachten.....aber eer äuft gut.der ist normalerweise für rapfen/hecht.mann solte ihn schnell reinkurbeln,dann amcht der richtig radau.diese information ahbe ich von dem händler, die dem ich meine sachen kaufe ( d ahab ich auch dcne belly boy her)
> mfg


 
Bei diesem Text bekomme ich Kopfschmerzen :q


----------



## diemai (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Bruzzlkracher

..............sehr schön#6 , ........ich stehe seit einiger Zeit auch auf dunklere Farben , ...."meine" Gewässer scheinen ja immer klarer zu werden , ............zumindest auf meine gebläuten Eigenbau-Blinker habe recht gut gefangen !

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## smartmouth (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ bruzzlkracher

Nu versteh ich auch warum dir das Geld für n neues Messer fehlt 

Schöne Teile besonders der mit den blauen Streifen trifft meinen Geschmack voll ins schwarze.


----------



## bream94 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Bei diesem Text bekomme ich Kopfschmerzen :q


das war auch meine absicht


----------



## diemai (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



bream94 schrieb:


> das war auch meine absicht


 

:q:q:q:q!

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Nobbi 78 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

So ich will mich auch mal wieder melden!
Savage gear 4play, Illex Arnaud und nen Cormoranwobbler  wessen Modelbezeichnung mir nicht mehr einfällt ;+


----------



## angelpfeife (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Dann will ich auch mal:
Fox Rage Slick Stick
http://img403.*ih.us/img403/6909/foto0043kopie.jpg
Rapalla Husky Jerk

http://img709.*ih.us/img709/368/foto0048kopie.jpgIllex Squirrel

http://img411.*ih.us/img411/6311/foto0049kopie.jpgUnd Illex Arnaud

http://img718.*ih.us/img718/5997/foto0051kopie.jpg


----------



## Wobblerfan (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin Leute ! Illex hab ich leider nur zwei  . Aber zur Zeit sind sie in der Zuchtbox :q  Gruß  Wf #h


----------



## Wobblerfan (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hej Wobbleristen ! Winterpause oder was ? 
Hier noch zwei , die ich sehr gerne beim Schleppangeln verwende .
Oben ein Storm , unten ein Frenzy  FSM 14-D  . Gehen beide auf ca. sechs Meter und zeigen eine klasse Action #6   Bis dann 
Wf  #h


----------



## Bobster (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@all

Hier sind ja mal wieder einige interessante Wobbler
abgebildet worden.

Auch bei mir hat es Zuwachs gegeben, 'komme aber
z.Zt. nicht zum ablichten #c


----------



## riecken (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Keine Teuren aber ich fange ! :vik:


----------



## Bobster (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



riecken schrieb:


> Keine Teuren aber ich fange ! :vik:


 
...und wer fängt hat Recht :q


----------



## FangeNichts5 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Das Bild habe ich beim letzten Hechtangeln gemacht, wollte nen "vorher-nachher"-Vergleich der Bisspuren machen. Beim 1. und 3. Wurf ne Attacke, aber trotzdem abgeschneidert... Somit keine Bissspuren.

Ist übrigens ein Snake Diver von D.A.M.


----------



## Bobster (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Mit den Bissspuren auf "Hardbaits" ist das immer so eine Sache.
Um wirklich "Eindruck" zu hinterlassen, müssen schon
einige Pfund pro cm² einwirken, das bedeutet aber auch im
Gegenzug das richtig zugepackt wurde....was dann allerdings
meistens zwangsläufig nach dem Anschlag zum anhaken führt.

Beim anstubsen des Köders sind häufig, im Gegensatz zum Gufi, keine Bissspuren zu erkennen.

...und wie immer für alle: 

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel


----------



## riecken (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Was ich habe auf 1 wobbler ist vom lack was ab !


----------



## Amero (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



riecken schrieb:


> Was ich habe auf 1 wobbler ist vom lack was ab !



|uhoh:wie bitte ? gehts auch auf deutsch,ich weiß nicht was du uns damit sagen willst nee nee#d​


----------



## Wobblerfan (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin ! Mein neuester :k  Nennt sich Alex Samba 
Länge 18 cm
Gew. 36g
Floating 
Tauchtiefe 6-7m |rolleyes
 Bis dann  Gruß Wf #h


----------



## Onkel Tom (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Schön, schön hier!

Zugegeben, die Zeit der Oberflächenangelei ist noch ein wenig fern, aber aufrüsten schadet ja nicht. :q

http://img262.*ih.us/img262/8318/twpfreak.jpg

http://img96.*ih.us/img96/6513/twpminiwxfrosch.jpg


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin,Moin,
dann will ich auch mal 4x Megabass Flap-Slap.
http://img249.*ih.us/img249/2049/k800dsci1048.jpg
http://img408.*ih.us/img408/8242/k800dsci1049.jpg
http://img155.*ih.us/img155/2188/k800dsci1059.jpg
http://img42.*ih.us/img42/8885/k800dsci1062.jpg


----------



## diemai (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Onkel Tom

Sind das Eigenbauten , .......zumindestens der untere Stickbait sieht mir danach aus ?

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Onkel Tom
> Sind das Eigenbauten , .......zumindestens der untere Stickbait sieht mir danach aus ?
> Gruß , diemai#h


 

Ich bin mal so frei 

TWP-Top Water Productions
Kleine, feine "handmade" Oberflächenköder aus Deutschland.

Sehr fängig-sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## diemai (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Bobster

..............nie gehört , ........na ja , bei "custom made" ja auch kein Wunder , ...............danke für die Info !

                                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Onkel Tom (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei
> 
> TWP-Top Water Productions
> Kleine, feine "handmade" Oberflächenköder aus Deutschland.
> ...


 
Da hat er Recht! 

Ich habe im letzten Jahr schon mit dem Dreamcatcher von TPW gefischt...

http://img819.*ih.us/img819/4226/dreamcatcher.jpg


... und damit sehr gute Erfolge gehabt. Einfach eine richtig geile Angelei! Sind wirklich tolle Köder für große Barsche und Hechte. |rolleyes


----------



## west1 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Onkel Tom schrieb:


> Da hat er Recht!
> 
> Ich habe im letzten Jahr schon mit dem Dreamcatcher von TPW gefischt...



Mit denen fisch ich auch!

Die sind Spitze!


----------



## diemai (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Onkel Tom

Ich fische am liebsten so'was in der Art an der Oberfläche(und kurz darunter) :

1.Bild der untere in Schwarz-Gelb

2./3. Bild der jeweils Mittlere

Sind alles Eigenbauten , aber das Stickbait-Modell wird dir ja bekannt vorkommen:q!

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@Onkel Tom

...und nächstes Jahr gibt es die passenden
Lure Displays für Onkel Tom's Hütte


----------



## Onkel Tom (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> @Onkel Tom
> 
> ...und nächstes Jahr gibt es die passenden
> Lure Displays für Onkel Tom's Hütte


 
Ach sieh an, hast du da etwa schon mal ein virtuelles Bierchen genossen? :g

Auf die Displays freue ich mich schon riesig, ich habe da so eine wenig "Zeugs" für die Vitrine! |supergri


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Grüße von Winnetou:


----------



## diemai (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Bruzzlkracher

Das sind sicherlich schon die Neuauflagen von DAM , oder ?

Was kosten die denn im Laden ?

Habe allerdings bis jetzt noch keine in Geschäften gesehen , ........am 27. werde ich aber wahrscheinlich 'mal ins norddeutsche Angler-Mekka nach Moritz in Kaltenkirchen , vielleicht gibt's die da ja schon(wenn nicht , dann sicherlich 'was Anderes:q)!

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Bruzzlkracher
> 
> Das sind sicherlich schon die Neuauflagen von DAM , oder ?
> 
> Was kosten die denn im Laden ?



ja, das sind die Neuauflagen (hatte ich bestellt, sind folglich jetzt lieferbar)

kosten im Laden sage und schreibe 11 EUR |bigeyes (hatte aber Glück, brauchte nur einen bezahlen, der andere ging auf´s Haus von wegen "Weihnachtswobbler" - FREU!)

kann man sich aber auch "in der Bucht" schiessen

#h


----------



## Bobster (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> ...kosten im Laden sage und schreibe 11 EUR |bigeyes (hatte aber Glück, brauchte nur einen bezahlen, der andere ging auf´s Haus von wegen "Weihnachtswobbler" - FREU!)
> #h


 

Das Glück ist mit den "Tüchtigen" -
wer tüchtig was in seine Sammlung investiert......:q


Welcher Indianer-Stamm es wohl sein mag.....|kopfkrat

Schöne Wobbler !


----------



## jkc (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi, schöne Dinger, 11€ ist ja mal eine Ansage...

Jedoch, soweit ich mich erinnere waren die auch damals schon recht teuer?! Weiß auf jeden Fall, dass ich mir die nicht leisten konnte, bis dann eines Tages mal einer mit Lackschäden in der Grabbelkiste auftauchte, aber selbst der war für mich noch sehr teuer.

Aber elf Taler!? Da bestelle ich mir lieber Drüben nen fetten Happen...

Grüße JK


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Welcher Indianer-Stamm es wohl sein mag.....|kopfkrat
> 
> Schöne Wobbler !



Danke! Die "Rothaut" gefällt mir ganz besondert gut...


----------



## angler1996 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

hallo Ihr 
da ich die Rothäute praktisch nicht kenne, ich glaube da hatte ich noch andere Geschäfte, sind die gut?
Irgendwo gab's mal nen Artikel, der das behauptete.
Gruß A.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

also ich bin hierüber auf die gekommen:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92166​


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, schöne Dinger, 11€ ist ja mal eine Ansage...



ja, hab auch zuerstmal mit den Ohren geschlackert - so viel zum Thema "in´s blaue rein bestellt"...

DAM hat ja auch die Airway-Ruten neu aufgelegt - sind auch nicht gerade preiswert, die Dinger...

und wenn ich sehe, dass fast jeder (neue, durchschnittliche) Illex mittlerweile 18 Tacken kostet - fallerallalaa |uhoh:


----------



## angler1996 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Bruzzl
danke, der war mir entgangen
Gruß A.


----------



## Onkel Tom (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Wo wir gerade bei "Indianern" sind. Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen in einem Angelladen etwas entdeckt und gleich zugeschlagen. Ich war mir nicht ganz sicher, aber für 1,99 € musste ich den einfach mitnehmen. Ich dachte gleich an den "Indianer", aber was meint ihr, könnte das eine "Original" sein, oder doch ein Nachbau?

http://img707.*ih.us/img707/6247/indianer.jpg


----------



## diemai (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Onkel Tom

...........sieht eher dem ähnlich :

http://www.zeiners.com/sparkletail.html

Es gibt davon aber glaub'ich auch mehrere Kopien von ?

                                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo Unheilbare !   Hier mein absoluter Tiefläufer . Stammt aus dem Hause Sure Catch und geht locker auf zehn Meter , und zwar ziemlich steil abwärts . Nur was fürs´schwere Schleppangeln . Benutze ich auch selten . Gruß Wf #h


----------



## diemai (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Wobblerfan

Sauber , schönes Teil#6 , ........hier hat doch letztens irgendwo Tiefläufer gesucht , ...glaube in einem anderen Thread#c !

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ diemai 
Stimmt , einer suchte Flachläufer , einer Tiefläufer , aber wo weiß ich auch nicht mehr |kopfkrat . Samstag geht´s zwei Wochen nach Fehmarn (Resturlaub) , bin am überlegen , ob ich mein Brandungsgeschirr mitnehmen soll #c . Wenn ich bei uns so die Schneemassen sehe , glaub ich eher nicht . Gruß  Wf #h


----------



## diemai (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> @ diemai
> Stimmt , einer suchte Flachläufer , einer Tiefläufer , aber wo weiß ich auch nicht mehr |kopfkrat . Samstag geht´s zwei Wochen nach Fehmarn (Resturlaub) , bin am überlegen , ob ich mein Brandungsgeschirr mitnehmen soll #c . Wenn ich bei uns so die Schneemassen sehe , glaub ich eher nicht . Gruß Wf #h


 
Hehehe , ......da ham'se zur Stunde auch 'grad Unwetterwarnung gegeben , ....Schneeverwehungen und so !

                         Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> , ........hier hat doch letztens irgendwo Tiefläufer gesucht , ...glaube in einem anderen Thread#c !



das war hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205049

#h​


----------



## Bobster (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hier noch 'ne Rotte Salmo's


----------



## west1 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Hier noch 'ne Rotte Salmo's


Ein Keiler mit 2 Bachen.  Sieht gut aus die Rotte. #6


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

ja, wirklich nett in Szene gesetzt - hat was !!!


----------



## Wobblerfan (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin ! Mal ´ne Frage : Wo habt Ihr die schicken Wobblerständer her ? Möcht ich auch haben . #c   Gruß  Wf #h


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

ich krieg bei Wobblern keinen Ständer...:m


----------



## west1 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Moin ! Mal ´ne Frage : Wo habt Ihr die schicken Wobblerständer her ? Möcht ich auch haben . #c   Gruß  Wf #h



Würde mich auch interessieren.

Hätte auch den ein oder anderen für ne Vitrine, bisher hängen sie nur an der Wand.

Der hier sitzte zum Fototermin auf so einem Eigenbau aus ner Schraubenschachtel. Der Ständer sieht nicht so besonders gut aus.


----------



## Wobblerfan (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> ich krieg bei Wobblern keinen Ständer...:m



Das glaub ich so mal nicht ! :q         
@ West 
Ist der Barsch ein Eigenbau von Dir ? Große Klasse #6

Was ist denn nun mit den Ständern ?|kopfkrat


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Was ist denn nun mit den Ständern ?|kopfkrat



so viel ich weiß, sind das Messerbänkchen oder so

wenn Bobster wieder online ist, kann/wird er Dir bestimmt Näheres durchgeben


----------



## Brikz83 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Das mit dem fehlenden Ständer ist bei Jürgen ehr so`ne grundsätzliche Sache :q


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Das mit dem fehlenden Ständer ist bei Jürgen ehr so`ne grundsätzliche Sache :q


hö? wüsst ich aber!


----------



## don rhabano (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Aus Langeweile poste ich mal 3 Köder.

Grauvell Schleppwobbler
http://img204.*ih.us/img204/6613/grauvell.jpg


Japanstick aus Frankreich. Firma ,die im Netz nicht vertreten ist. Sehr nettes Teil.

http://img258.*ih.us/img258/9910/adamsj.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

Arnaud Custompaint

http://img33.*ih.us/img33/6942/dscf2125c.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

lg


----------



## west1 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> @ West
> Ist der Barsch ein Eigenbau von Dir ? Große Klasse #6


 Danke!  Ja ist ein Eigenbau.


----------



## Wobblerfan (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

An und für sich schade ,das Du die Teile nur aus Langeweile reinsetzt |gr: .Solch schöne Wobbler würde ich auch unter dem größten Zeitdruck reinsetzen #6 Gruß  Wf |wavey:


----------



## Bobster (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

....hatte mir letztes Jahr 'nen "Wolf" nach 
diesen Ständern gesucht. :q

...aber nichts zufriedenstellendes gefunden....
...teilweise hatte ich "Messerbänkchen" aus Sterling-Silber |bigeyes
im Einsatz |uhoh:

...dann aber bin ich fündig geworden:

http://www.orientalanglerstore.jp/product/1452


Ich werde dort im Febr./März 2011 wieder bestellen,
eventuell kann ich ja noch welche mitbestellen 
für nette Boardies :q


----------



## Wobblerfan (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Tach Bobster ! Ich weiß zwar nicht ob ich nett bin , aber fünf von den Ständern hätte ich auch gerne :k Gruß Wf


----------



## Bobster (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

...wegen den "Lure Display Stands" einfach mal
ende März 2011 bei mir über PN melden |wavey:


----------



## west1 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hab gerade hier welche gefunden.

http://sporting-goods.shop.ebay.com...kw=&_osacat=14104&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## Bobster (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

genau, die kann man auch nehmen.

Persönlich haben die mir nicht so gut gefallen.

Sie sind ausziehbar |kopfkrat und klappbar und sicherlich
für einen anderen Zweck gebaut worden.

Hingegen sind die japanischen speziell für diesesn Gebrauch
angefertigt.


----------



## Wobblerfan (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Weiter zur Sache . Ein paar Rapalas  . Gruß Wf |wavey:


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

huiii, gerade war der DPD-Mensch da ... Bilders gibt´s later!


----------



## Wobblerfan (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Nochn´paar |wavey:   Wf


----------



## jkc (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi, schön schön, wirfst Du die Dinger oder Taugen die nur zum Schleppen?!

Grüße JK


----------



## diemai (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo , Leute , 

............in puncto Köderauflage ,............ hatte mir neulich 'mal eine auf die Schnelle aus Draht gebogen(Alu-Schweißdraht) , nur so zum fotografieren , ............wenn man das etwas sauberer und genauer macht als ich bei dieser , würden die dann wohl auch nicht so schlecht aussehen .

Man könnte ja die beiden Auflage-Schenkel(die auf'm Untergrund aufliegen) durch ein Stück passende Kabelisolierung ziehen , darin kann man dann auch auf einer Seite die beiden offenen Drahtenden verstecken , bzw. das Isolierungsröhrchen als eine Steckverbindung nutzen .

Bei meiner primitiven Auflage auf den Bildern hier sind die Drahtenden nur verzwirbelt , ...das sieht natürlich für die Vitrine nicht gut aus !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo ! Ich schleppe nur mit den Teilen , werfen hab ich noch nicht probiert . #c


----------



## Peter Merkel (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hy,
das ist wirklich ein tolles Thema mit  sehr viel schönen Wobblern.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von mir, meine  Wobbler sehen zwar nicht sehr schön aus, aber fangen.

LG Peter


----------



## Bobster (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> Hallo , Leute ,
> ............in puncto Köderauflage ,............ hatte mir neulich 'mal eine auf die Schnelle aus Draht gebogen(Alu-Schweißdraht) , nur so zum fotografieren , ...........diemai#h


 
Da gebe ich Dir Recht, kann man alles selber bauen #6

...und das würde sogar einen eigenen Tröt rechtfertigen,
in der Art: Wobbler-Ständer-Eigenbau-Tröt :q

Nur die Schwerkraft denke ich, setzt hier die Grenzen.


----------



## Norge Fan (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

So ein paar Wobblerständer könnt ich auch gebrauchen,macht sich beim knipsen einfach besser.


----------



## Norge Fan (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Huch ein Bild doppelt,sollte eigentlich der hier sein .


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Peter Merkel schrieb:


> Hy,
> das ist wirklich ein tolles Thema mit sehr viel schönen Wobblern.
> 
> Hier mal ein paar Bilder von mir, meine Wobbler sehen zwar nicht sehr schön aus, aber fangen.
> ...


 
Das sind mal richtig coole Bilder. Petri zu dem super Fisch!#6:q


----------



## Nolfravel (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin,

Rene, was ist das für ein Wobbler auf dem ersten Bild?


Gruß

JP


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

hier noch ein paar Christbaumkugeln für´s frohe Fest











(Jackall Chubby)


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

_*Mund-Auf-Makro*_ (leider nicht so richtig gelungen)


----------



## Norge Fan (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Rene, was ist das für ein Wobbler auf dem ersten Bild?
> 
> ...


 
Ein Lucky Craft Pointer......weiß aber die Farbe nicht mehr #c.


----------



## Nolfravel (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Ein Lucky Craft Pointer......weiß aber die Farbe nicht mehr #c.


 

Dankööö|wavey:


----------



## diemai (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Peter Merkel 

.....das sind ja die absolut geilen Fische , ......."Petri Heil"#6 !

Aber leider ist ja von den Wobblern nicht viel zu sehen !

                                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> _*Mund-Auf-Makro*_ (leider nicht so richtig gelungen)


schicke Teile #6 Dann hast Du ja Deine Bescherung schon hinter Dir !  Oder ???  Gruß Wf |wavey:


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Ein Lucky Craft Pointer......weiß aber die Farbe nicht mehr #c.


'Nikishi' #h


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@Bruzzl: Fischt du deine Wobb`s auch oder liegen die nur in der Vitrine? Wär ja fasst bisschen schade drum sie nicht im Wasser zu sehn 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

früher oder später landen 99,9% im Wasser, und hoffentlich kommen 99,9% auch wieder raus...:m


----------



## Wobblerfan (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

noch ein paar kleine Cisco Kid


----------



## Magdeburger (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Bruzzl:

Mach mal bitte Bilder von deiner GESAMTEN Wobblersammlung! Bitte bitte! :q

Wieviel hast du eigentlich?


----------



## Wobblerfan (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Mir kamen eben die Tränen ! 


http://cgi.ebay.de/Musky-Pike-lure-S...item19c1dbad08


----------



## Gemini (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@WF

Sieht sehr, sehr schick aus, hast du den anderen auch gesehen den er versteigert? Tolle Arbeit.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Alta schwede was geht....Soviel würd ich nichmal hinlegen wenn ichs so nebenbei hätte


----------



## Norge Fan (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> 'Nikishi' #h


 
Na da sag ich doch mal danke :m.


----------



## Norge Fan (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Mir kamen eben die Tränen !
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Musky-Pike-lure-S...item19c1dbad08


 
Bei dem Preis würden die mir auch kommen......Wahnsinn.


----------



## Kotzi (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

http://muskie.outdoorsfirst.com/board/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=41208&posts=75&start=1
wie fischt man mit so trümmern?


----------



## diemai (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ich kenne den Erbauer und die Köder vom Tackleunderground her , ...........das sind eben "Custom Made" Köder , .....'etliche Stunden Handarbeit stecken da schon 'drin , .....die wollen schließlich bezahlt sein(ich finde den Preis übrigens viel mehr gerechtfertigt als die 30 Tacken für High End Japan-Wobbler , die letztlich auch nur aus'ner Maschine kommen , .......leisten kann/möchte ich mir beide aber nicht !

Man beachte die Größe der Wobbler und die Dicke der Epoxy-Schicht , ........wie 'ne Panzerplatte !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Kotzi (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ich würde gerne einmal die Walleye wobbler von dem ausprobieren, die sehen wirklich richtig gut aus!


----------



## tommator (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> _*Mund-Auf-Makro*_ (leider nicht so richtig gelungen)


 

Geiles Teil!!!

Herstelleradresse - muss ich haben!

Wo gibts den?????????    ;+


----------



## Bobster (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Kotzi schrieb:


> http://muskie.outdoorsfirst.com/board/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=41208&posts=75&start=1
> wie fischt man mit so trümmern?


 


http://www.elbe-bootshaus.de/grafx/kran_1.jpg


:q


----------



## diemai (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Bobster

:q:q:q:vik: !

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



tommator schrieb:


> Geiles Teil!!!
> 
> Herstelleradresse - muss ich haben!
> 
> Wo gibts den?????????    ;+



z.B. hier: http://www.nippon-lures.com/product....html&XTCsid=3dd311389888ece8950dbeab687c874b

tu Dir den Gefallen und kauf nicht über Illex, vollkommen überteuert! #d

echt Wahnsinn, was die für ihr 2011er Programm haben wollen! |uhoh:

aber Vorsicht! Makroaufnahme! das Teil ist nur 70mm lang!


----------



## Magdeburger (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Magdeburger schrieb:


> Bruzzl:
> 
> Mach mal bitte Bilder von deiner GESAMTEN Wobblersammlung! Bitte bitte! :q
> 
> Wieviel hast du eigentlich?



Ich zitiere mich nochmal, weil gestern untergegangen.


----------



## tommator (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Danke für die Info Bruzzl. Ist schon gekauft. Hab ihn auch in Japan gefunden.

Hast Du den schon gefischt? Laufverhalten würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Magdeburger schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich nochmal, weil gestern untergegangen.


nö, ist nicht untergegangen, aber ganz ehrlich: keinen Bock drauf |schlafen

@tomm: nö, derzeit einfach zu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 für´s Probefischen

von der Größe her werde ich den Anfang des (hoffentlich irgendwann mal kommenden) Sommers einsetzen



tommator schrieb:


> Laufverhalten würde mich interessieren.


Denke mal nicht, dass man bei dem von Laufverhalten sprechen kann
"no Action"-Wobbler, warum auch mal nicht?
wenn ich die Kleinfische am Ufer beobachte, twitchen die ja auch nicht ständig wie auf Speed rum...


----------



## diemai (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Magdeburger

Das Fotografieren und Einstellen so'ner Wobblersammlung könnte mehrere Tage in Anspruch nehmen !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> Das Fotografieren und Einstellen so'ner Wobblersammlung könnte mehrere Tage in Anspruch nehmen !


hat eher was damit zu tun, dass die meisten Wobblers in großen und kleinen Boxen verschiedener Arten gelagert sind, so dass man beim Fotografieren nur ein buntes Durcheinander sehen würde - hab´s mal versucht, bringt nicht viel

die Einzelbilder müssen Euch also auch zukünftig reichen


----------



## Magdeburger (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> hat eher was damit zu tun, dass die meisten Wobblers in großen und kleinen Boxen verschiedener Arten gelagert sind, so dass man beim Fotografieren nur ein buntes Durcheinander sehen würde - hab´s mal versucht, bringt nicht viel
> 
> die Einzelbilder müssen Euch also auch zukünftig reichen


 
Wieviele hast'n du nun ungefähr?


----------



## diemai (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Bruzzlkracher

Das meinte ich ja , ......alle rausholen , .....einzeln oder in kleinen Gruppen arrangieren , ...fotografieren , ....wieder zurück packen , ....etc. , etc. , .......!

Also ich habe eine Reisetasche voller Jerks ,...... eine große Schultertasche mit größeren Ködern ,...... eine LIDL-Schultertasche mit kleineren Ködern ,....... einen PLANO-Koffer für's Bootsangeln ,..... eine gefächerte Tasche ebenfalls für's Boot , ....einen großen PLANO-Koffer XXXL und eine große SNOWBEE-Box zum Aufbewahren , ........und noch 8 größere Baumarkt-Boxen und noch diverse kleinere Boxen ebenfalls zum Aufbewahren .

In den erstgenannten Taschen zum Angeln sind natürlich noch andere Arten Köder 'drin , ......aber ich glaube , das es wirklich tagelang dauern würde , die alle zu fotografieren !

Und es werden immer mehr#c:q|bigeyes!

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## tommator (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Bruzzlkracher
> 
> Und es werden immer mehr#c:q|bigeyes!
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h


 

Gut so!! Immer schön die Wirtschaft ankurbeln. Man hat nie genug Köder. Und das meine ich ernst.

Auch ein Kranker.#6


----------



## diemai (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



tommator schrieb:


> Gut so!! Immer schön die Wirtschaft ankurbeln. Man hat nie genug Köder. Und das meine ich ernst.
> 
> Auch ein Kranker.#6


 
Ist ja auch sehr viel Selbstgebautes und Eingetauschtes dabei , ........im Laden kaufe ich nicht mehr allzuviel , ......es gibt doch auch Flohmärkte:vik: !

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Magdeburger schrieb:


> Wieviele hast'n du nun ungefähr?


zu viele? |uhoh:
genug? #c
zu wenig? |kopfkrat

lass mal gut sein, genauer wird´s nicht |sagnix



*& frohe Weihnachten, Euch allen Wobblerfetis!  *


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Wahnsinn, du machst nie Angaben dazu  Warscheinlich weißt dus nur auf ne Hunderterzahl gerundet 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Meteraal (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Nabend,

ich hab mal mein Weihnachtsgeschenk, ne Cam, getestet.:g:g


----------



## diemai (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Meteraal schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> ich hab mal mein Weihnachtsgeschenk, ne Cam, getestet.:g:g


 
Schöne Bilder(jetzt können wir ja öfter 'mal welche von dir sehen:m) und sehr schöne Wobs , ......der Jerk in der Mitte , was is'n das für einer|kopfkrat ?

Sieht irgendwie finnisch aus|kopfkrat ? 

                                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Meteraal (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Der Jerk in der Mitte is von der kroatischen Firma monarch dok, die die Wobs sowie Jerks in Handarbeit herstellt. Der jerk auf dem Bild is der "Hechtkiller" in Gold Perch. Hab ich mal bei Moritz in Kaki gekauft und muss sagen, dass die echt gut verarbeitet sind und auch gut laufen. 

Gruß, Meteraal


----------



## diemai (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Meteraal schrieb:


> Der Jerk in der Mitte is von der kroatischen Firma monarch dok, die die Wobs sowie Jerks in Handarbeit herstellt. Der jerk auf dem Bild is der "Hechtkiller" in Gold Perch. Hab ich mal bei Moritz in Kaki gekauft und muss sagen, dass die echt gut verarbeitet sind und auch gut laufen.
> 
> Gruß, Meteraal


 
Vielen dank für die Info , ........der Name "Monarch DoK" sagt mir 'was , hab' ich schon 'mal irgendwo gelesen !

Wollte übrigens übermorgen eventuell auch 'mal bei Moritz in KaKi einblenden , ........falls das Wetter mitspielt .

Bist du auch aus der Gegend(Hamburg/Umland) ?

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Shadrap (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Diese beiden habe ich in Bangkok/Chinatown in einem kleinen Angelladen erstanden

ein Rapala SFR05 SGFR (sinkender Fat Rap, 5 cm, Farbe Silver Gold Fl Red), relativ selten:






und ein River2Sea. Nicht so selten, aber auch schön:


----------



## diemai (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Shadrap

Sehr interessant , der Rapala , .......sehe ich zum ersten Mal !

Mir ist aber bekannt , das in verschiedenen Teilen dieser Welt auch verschiedene Köder einer Marke verkauft werden , ....es gibt da wohl unterschiedliche lokale Präferenzien ?

                                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo , Leute , 

.............habe ich heute bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen billig geschossen ,........ mit der bekannteste Popper überhaupt , ......wird schon seit Jahrzehnten hergestellt .

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## angelpfeife (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ich hab auch wieder Frust geschoben...
Jeden Winter das selbe Spiel:c
http://img830.*ih.us/img830/9869/foto0064kopie.jpg
http://img571.*ih.us/img571/1577/foto0058kopie.jpg

Der obere ist ein 67er DD Squirrel in Ablette und der untere ein 65er Squad Minnow in Gardon.


----------



## Kark (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Darf man hier auch eigentlich Jerkbaits posten?  #c


----------



## angelpfeife (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Kark schrieb:


> Darf man hier auch eigentlich Jerkbaits posten?  #c


Warum nicht? Hau raus die Schei*e :q


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> ...ein 67er DD Squirrel in Ablette


Ablette ist aber auch ´n Hammerdekor! :k


----------



## Meteraal (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Nachschub:vik:


----------



## diemai (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Meteraal

............was is'n das ?

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> was is'n das?


steht doch da: _Nachschub_!


----------



## Bobster (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Raten ?

1. Rapala Original Floater
2. Rapala (Super)Shad Rap
3. #c Daiwa-Cormoran :q


----------



## Amero (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

#h
bei dem 3. bild steht abu garcia 
demnach wird es sich um einen tormentor handeln
​


----------



## Bobster (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Amero schrieb:


> ...bei dem 3. bild steht abu garcia
> demnach wird es sich um einen tormentor handeln
> ​


​
​Stimmt #6

...hatte ich glatt überlesen #d

​​


----------



## diemai (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Bobster , @ Amero

..............danke Leute , aber die ersten Beiden hätte ich selber auch auf Anhieb idenfizieren können , .......sollte nur so'ne Anspielung sein , ........ich finde es eben nicht sehr produktiv , hier außer schönen Bildern keinerlei Info hineinzusetzen:m !


Hier ein außergewöhnliches Teil eines australischen Hobby-Schnitzers , welches ich gestern in meinem Briefkasten gefunden habe !

Er heißt "Bass Bug" und ich bin schon sehr gespannt , wie der läuft(so'n Wobbler ist mir eben noch nicht untergekommen) , .......muß leider noch bis Mai warten:c !

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Der-Graf (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

http://img717.*ih.us/i/imag0368n.jpg/Ein Weihnachtsgeschenk meiner Eltern, nachdem ich ihnen eröffnet habe, dass ich zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt den Angelschein machen möchte. #:

http://img718.*ih.us/img718/3373/imag0368l.jpg
http://img717.*ih.us/i/imag0368n.jpg/


----------



## Hechtmen71 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@Der-Graf
magst Du uns ´nen Gefallen tun, und die Bilder kleiner (so in 800x600) einstellen? das wäre nett...!

Viel Spaß mit dem Illex, und viel Erfolg beim "Angelscheinmachen"! #6





ahhh, und ein Indianer, in bester Kriegsbemalung #h


----------



## Der-Graf (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Sorry... War nicht meine Absicht - ist mir auch grad erst aufgefallen, dass das so riesig geworden ist.^^ Habs geändert.


----------



## Kark (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Da ja auch Bilder von Jerks hier zugelassen und hoffentlich gerne geshen sind habe ich vorhin beim Spaziergang mit dem Hund mal ein paar Fotos gemacht:


















Ich hoffe die Bilder gefallen euch.

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## jkc (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi, stell mir gerade vor, wie ich als Normalo auf dem Spaziergang mit meinem Fiffi, jemanden aus der Ferne beobachten kann, wie er irgendwas kunstvoll im Schnee drapiert und fotografiert.
Als ich näher komme erkenne ich, dass es "Spielzeugfische" sind.|bigeyes:vik:

Bilder sind aber schöö...

Grüße JK


----------



## angelpfeife (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, stell mir gerade vor, wie ich als Normalo auf dem Spaziergang mit meinem Fiffi, jemanden aus der Ferne beobachten kann, wie er irgendwas kunstvoll im Schnee drapiert und fotografiert.
> Als ich näher komme erkenne ich, dass es "Spielzeugfische" sind.|bigeyes:vik:
> 
> Bilder sind aber schöö...
> ...


Hab ich mir auch gedacht. "Der hat doch jetzt nich wirklich Jerks zum Gassigehen mitgenommen nur um Fotos zu machen|bigeyes?" Dafür sind die Fotos aber richtig chick geworden#6


----------



## Kark (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Wollte eigentlich nur paar Makro-Bilder auf so einer großen Schneefläche machen um zu sehen wie die so werden.
Auf die schnelle ist mir kein besseres Motiv eingefallen als ein paar vor kurzem gekaufte Köder die ich dann noch hier zur hand hatte. :q


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Kark schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Bilder gefallen euch.



jaaaaaaa! und wie!!! #6#6


(ich find´ (einzelne) Handschuhe, Mützen, Schals & Handys im Schnee, aber keine Wobbler )


----------



## diemai (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

So , hier 'mal wieder etwas Älteres , .........zwei "Hi-Lo's" , ....noch original aus Schweden , .......man beachte die unterschiedlichen Aufdrucke und auch die verschiedenen Lippenformen .

Die Haken sind allerdings neu , .......habe die Köder 'mal vor Jahren von einem Kollegen bekommen , der sie auf dem Dachboden einer neu gemieteten Altbauwohnung gefunden hatte .

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

............einige Ami's von "Storm" , .........der einzelne Wobbler ist ein sinkender "Thin Fin" , .........nomen est omen ,...... man beachte den extrem dünnen Körperquerschnitt !

Habe ich in Deutschland noch nie gesehen , ......erstanden für 2€ auf einem Hamburger Anglerflohmarkt vor'n paar Jahren .

.......und zwei bewährte Tiefläufer "Storm Deep Thunderstick" , ......die gehen so auf ca. 4,5 Meter runter , gerade der in "Nachtleucht"-Farbe hat schon so einige Hechte verführt .

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

............und noch'n Ami , ....die allseits bekannte "Grandma" , ......habe ich heute zufällig in einer meiner Kisten gefunden:q  !

Normalerweise ha'm die Dinger doch rechteckige Schaufeln , die unten voll verrundet sind , ........dieser hier hat jedoch eine ovale Schaufel #c, .......kann mir dazu jemand 'was sagen ?

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Novice (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Kann der Wobbler auch ein Musky Mania Jake sein? Die Tauchlippe sieht dem doch sehr ähnlich.

Sonst keine Ideen


----------



## jkc (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi, von Quantum/Biedron gibt es Wobbler mit ähnlich schmalen Kreuz wie beim Thin Fin.
Das mit der Grandma ist schon richtig so, zumindest die kleineren bis 6" kenne ich auch mit einer solchen Schaufel. 

Grüße JK


----------



## diemai (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Danke , Leute#6 , .....der wird auch 15 cm haben , ....größer ist der nicht , ......."Grandma" steht auch auf der Schaufel 'drauf !

                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Yep !

...wie schon erwähnt von Novive.

Grandma's ovale Tauchschaufel
MM Jakes eckige Taúchschaufel


----------



## stefano89 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Zu dem Thin Fin: weißt  du diemai, wie lang es den gibt? Das wäre mal ne wichtige Info. Es gibt nämlich aufm JDM Markt den Deps Realiser, kannste ja mal googlen, der hat schon ne ziemliche Ähnlichkeit. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass den Storm auch abgekupfert hat. Weiß nur nicht, wie lang es den schon gibt.

Greez Steffen


----------



## Bulettenbär (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hier ein Salmo Frisky. Ich glaube 7cm lang und lief bei ca 3,5m. Einfach genialer Wobbler. Da stimmen Preis/Leistung. Mein Lieblingswobbler in diesem Dekor für kleine Moorseen.

Leider kein weiteres Bild vorhanden da durch Hänger verloren...und immer noch kein neuen gekauft:-(


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Hier ein Salmo Frisky.


mal in der Kiste gekramt

zwar ein anderes Dekor und in der Flachläuferversion, aber damit sich der Laie ein Bild machen kann #h


​


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

hier (m)ein soeben wiedergefundener Selbstbemal-Versuch aus Winter 2006

hat sich leider erst später rausgestellt, dass es sich um einen recht kostbaren Shakespeare Midi-S handelt #q

naja, vielleicht fängt er ja trotzdem noch was...#c


​


----------



## angelpfeife (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

|bigeyes Bruzzel du hast echt alles:q. Warte, in 15-20 Jahren bis du sowas wie das Wobbler-Nationalarchiv von Deutschland und immer wenn jemand nen alten Wobbler gekriegt hat und danach fragt was für einer das ist bist du (natürlich mit Bild) zur stelle. Ich sehs schon kommen...:q


----------



## diemai (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Zu dem Thin Fin: weißt du diemai, wie lang es den gibt? Das wäre mal ne wichtige Info. Es gibt nämlich aufm JDM Markt den Deps Realiser, kannste ja mal googlen, der hat schon ne ziemliche Ähnlichkeit. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass den Storm auch abgekupfert hat. Weiß nur nicht, wie lang es den schon gibt.
> 
> Greez Steffen


 
Kann ich leider nicht sagen , ......."Storm" hat den Realiser aber bestimmt nicht abgekupfert , der "Thin Fin" war definitiv zuerst da ! 

                                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> hier (m)ein soeben wiedergefundener Selbstbemal-Versuch aus Winter 2006
> 
> hat sich leider erst später rausgestellt, dass es sich um einen recht kostbaren Shakespeare Midi-S handelt #q
> 
> ...


 
http://www.spinnerundco.de/original...tml?xploidID=he3tbr2eg2f7et0tbpvr1k9cd36pf2eh

Hier gibt es die Wobbler für ca. 4,50€ zum nachkaufen!:vik:


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Danke für die Info, Nico, aber das sind nicht die Originale aus den 80ern

so was suche ich noch in Midi-S *(click)* (so sah er nämlich ursprünglich aus)
#h​http://s2.up.picr.de/5280480.jpg


----------



## west1 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hab gerade eine alte Kiste durchwühlt. 

Die beiden oberen hatte ich wie man sieht künstlerisch umgestaltet! 
















Der unter vom letzten Bild ist ein Original, steht zumindest mal drauf.


----------



## diemai (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ west1

..................so'ne ähnliche Sammlung des "Big S" habe ich auch , Hubert , ........viele Plagiate , aber nur wenige Originale|bigeyes !

Sehr schön , .........Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> .viele Plagiate , aber nur wenige Originale|bigeyes !



Ja ich weiß, der unter vom letzten Bild müsste ein Original sein.

Kannst du was zu denen mit der verstellbaren Schaufel vom oberen Bild sagen. Sind dass Originale?

Hab noch einen gefunden, an dem hab ich auch mal gepinselt.


----------



## diemai (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ west1

Der obere kleine wird 'ne Japan-Kopie eines alten US-Köders sein , dessen Name mir jetzt absolut nicht einfallen will , .......habe so'n Billig-Teil vor Jahren auch 'mal gefunden , hat aber 'ne andere Farbe wie deiner .

Die original alten Köder aus USA haben allermeistens 'n Hersteller , -oder Modellnamen irgendwo , entweder in die Metall-Lippe eingestanzt oder auf'm Körper geschrieben .

Bei dem neu geposteten Köder kommen mir ja fast die Tränen , ...das du den damals so mit Farbe vergewaltigt hast:c !

Sieht aus wie ein "Creek Chub Pikie" oder ein "Pikie" von "Lucky Craft" , ....wäre in dem Falle aber markiert .

Fall er nicht markiert ist , könnte er eventuell auch von DAM sein , ........die haben früher(auch schon vor'm Krieg)viele US-Modelle 'rausgebracht , von denen auch viele nicht markiert waren , ......wahrscheinlich wohl , weil sie von den betreffenden US-Firmen oder deren Partnern für die DAM gefertigt wurden ?

Ich weiß nur von http://www.lureandmore.com , das einige alte DAM-Holzwobbler , die da gepostet wurden , auch nur anhand der Boxen als solche indentifiziert wurden , sie sind nicht markiert !

                         Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Dieter von dem kleinen hab ich noch zwei in gleicher Farbe gefunden.

Der neu gepostete hat keine Markierung, glaub auch dass der von DAM ist.

Den wollte ich gerade auseinander nehmen und ihm einen neuen Anstrich verpassen. 

Wenn du ihn haben willst, sag mir Bescheid!


----------



## diemai (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



west1 schrieb:


> Dieter von dem kleinen hab ich noch zwei in gleicher Farbe gefunden.
> 
> Der neu gepostete hat keine Markierung, glaub auch dass der von DAM ist.
> 
> ...


 
...............Nein , Hubert , ........male ihn nur schön an , ......diese Dinger fangen gut , ........hab' im Herbst auf'n Nachbau 'n guten Barsch gehabt , ......und ein "Pikie" hielt irgendwann in den 1990er Jahren den britischen Hechtrekord !

                                   Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## hechti666 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> ............und noch'n Ami , ....die allseits bekannte "Grandma" , ......habe ich heute zufällig in einer meiner Kisten gefunden:q !
> 
> Normalerweise ha'm die Dinger doch rechteckige Schaufeln , die unten voll verrundet sind , ........dieser hier hat jedoch eine ovale Schaufel #c, .......kann mir dazu jemand 'was sagen ?
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h


 
Hallo
Ist eine Originale und alte Grandma dürfte so aus den 70-80er Jahren stammen, die gerundete/ovale Schaufel ist bei den M6 Modellen ganz normal! 
Ein Merkmal für das Alter sind auch diese "Glubschaugen" und er müßte auch leise rasselnd sein was bei den neueren leider nicht mehr der Fall ist!
Einer meiner Lieblingswobbler unter den älteren in meiner Kiste ist der von Dir abgebildete, aber in der M9 Ausführung!
Gruß


----------



## Onkel Tom (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, von Quantum/Biedron gibt es Wobbler mit ähnlich schmalen Kreuz wie beim Thin Fin.
> Grüße JK


 
Stimmt!

Ich weiß nicht mehr genau, wie dieser Biedron Wobbler heißt, aber er sieht dem Thin Fin schon recht ähnlich.

http://img812.*ih.us/img812/7759/biedronseite.jpg


http://img341.*ih.us/img341/1627/birdronoben.jpg

Hier mal noch ein recht kleiner, aber sehr feiner Wobbler. Ist ein Rapala DT Flat Sure Set. Das "Einschussloch" unter der Tauschaufel hinterließ ein 95er Esox, der den kleinen Krachmacher unbedingt vernaschen wollte. 

http://img829.*ih.us/img829/1013/rapaladtflatsureset.jpg


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

ahhh, Onkel Tom´s Wobblerständer! #6


----------



## Onkel Tom (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Jupp, ging alles recht zügig, freue mich riesig darüber!


----------



## diemai (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ hechti666

............vielen Dank für die "GrandMa"-Info , .......sehr interessant#6:m!

@ Onkel Tom

Hatte mir die "Biedron-Familie" vor'n paar Monaten 'mal in 'nem Kieler Laden intensiv angesehen(besitze auch zwei, drei Stück ), .....aber dieses Modell ist mir unbekannt ,..... der vibriert beim Lauf wohl fast schon , oder ?

So'nen Rapala DT hab' ich auch(in'ner anderen Farbe und OHNE Loch|supergri) ,........... wenn ich mich recht entsinne , hatte der nicht sonderlich viel Auftrieb , .......mit'm Stahlvorfach 'dran wurde er zum ultra langsamen Sinker , ...........hatte ihn im Sommer 'mal 'rangebunden ! 

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Onkel Tom (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ diemai

Zum Laufverhalten des Biedrons von oben kann ich noch nichts sagen. Ich hatte ihn im letzten Jahr beim Gewinnspiel hier im Raubfischthread gewonnen, ihn seit dem aber noch nicht im Karabiner gehabt. Das wird sich im Frühjahr ändern, dann kann ich auch mehr dazu sagen.
Irgendwie habe ich bei der Körperform des Wobblers aber auch die Befürchtung, da könnte der "große schwarze Geselle" mal schwach werden, das Teil sieht schon aus wie ein kleiner Brassen. Ich hoffe nur, das ich ihn de Fall passendes Gerät dabei habe.

Ja, ich glaube auch, dass der DT nicht so viel Auftrieb hat, ist mir persönlich aber in dem Fall auch nicht so wichtig. Ich kurble den eigentlich nur recht zügig durch, dabei fängt der schon ganz gut.


----------



## diemai (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Onkel Tom schrieb:


> @ diemai
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, ich glaube auch, dass der DT nicht so viel Auftrieb hat, ist mir persönlich aber in dem Fall auch nicht so wichtig. Ich kurble den eigentlich nur recht zügig durch, dabei fängt der schon ganz gut.


 

Viele Tieftauch-Wobbler für dem amerikanischen Schwarzbarsch-Markt sind so , ...........ohne Stahl vorweg schwimmen sie noch einigermaßen auf , aber mit Vorfach werden sie schnell zum Sinker , .........na ja , auf Schwarzbarsch benutzen sie ja auch kein Stahl !


Obschon ärgert mich das doch sehr und ich fische solche Köder dann nicht mehr , zumindest nicht vom Ufer aus , ...........für mich muß ein guter Tieftaucher immer genügend Restauftrieb haben , um satt vom Grund oder von Hindernissen , gegen die er mit seiner langen Schaufel stößt , zügig aufzusteigen .

So lassen Hänger ganz gut vermeiden , auch weil die lange Schaufel den Bauchdrilling ganz gut vor Hindernissen abschirmt !

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Onkel Tom schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht mehr genau, wie dieser Biedron Wobbler heißt, aber er sieht dem Thin Fin schon recht ähnlich.
> 
> http://img411.*ih.us/img411/7759/biedronseite.jpg
> 
> http://img341.*ih.us/img341/1627/birdronoben.jpg



Der Biedron Wobbler nennt sich "Moon Shadow". Habe ihn auch im Raubfischthread gewonnen :vik:
Als ich hier gerade die Unterhaltung zwischen diemai und dir gelesen habe, musste ich ihn mal schnell durchs Wasserbecken ziehen, da ich bisher seit dem GEwinn nicht zum angeln gekommen Bin. Sonst hätte ich ihn auch schon mal im echten Einsatz getestet . Und diemai hatte recht, der Wobbler vibriert, will heißen er wobbelt zwar von links nach rechts, das tut er allerdings in einer hohen Frequenz und geht dabei nicht besonders weit zu jeder Seite... Hoffe ich habe es verständlich formuliert


----------



## Uwe1987 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

hallo,
für die leute, die die wobbler erraten wollen, habe ich mal in weiß geschrieben (einfach markieren um die auflösung zu bekommen).

hier mal ein paar illex-köder mit einer kleinen dekor-auswahl.
illex - diving cherry ghost wakasagi
illex - diving chubby
illex - chubby
illex - squirrel 76 sp mat tiger
illex - dd squirrel 67 perch
illex - squirrel 76 sp sg ayu
illex - squirrel 61 sp ghost wakasagi
illex - boonie 95 sg ayu
illex - freddy cat walk 125 pike



bei dem letzten handelt es sich allerdings um einen sammy (lucky craft) - das dekor weiß ich jetzt spontan nicht... könnte wer helfen?


----------



## Onkel Tom (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ weberei

Das hört sich so an, als läuft er trotz der Tauschschaufel genauso, wie ein Vertikal Wobbler a la Illex TN Serie, Bill Lewis Rat-L-Trap usw.! 

http://img508.*ih.us/img508/5876/vertikalwobbler.jpg

Da wirkt wohl die Form deutlich mehr auf das Laufverhalten ein, als die kleine Schaufel. Hast du mal beide Einhängepunkte probiert, normalerweise ist das Laufverhalten bei den Bierdron Wobblern in der verschiedenen Ösen immer etwas anders.


----------



## weberei (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Solche lippless Crankbaits habe ich noch nicht gefischt, kann also keinen Vergleich anstellen...

In meinen Augen war das Wobbeln schon sehr hochfrequent, kann aber sein, dass sich das Verhalten nicht richtig entwickeln konnte, da das Becken nur etwa 60cm lang ist. 

Ja, ich habe sowohl die obere, wie auch die untere Öse verwendet, konnte aber keinen Unterschied feststellen. Kann aber, wie gesagt, an der kuzen Länge des Beckens liegen. 
Ich wollte mir nur mal nen groben eindruck von dem Wobbler machen, darum war das Becken schon ganz praktisch. Genaueres wird eben erst der richtige Test im See zeigen können. Kann sein, dass da das Laufverhalten anders ist. Kann auch sein, dass ihr das Laufverhalten anders bennenen würdet, als ich. Für mich sah es aber eben aus wie ein Vibrieren... Will heißen: keine Garantie auf die Beschreibung :vik:


----------



## diemai (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Onkel Tom schrieb:


> @ weberei
> 
> Das hört sich so an, als läuft er trotz der Tauschschaufel genauso, wie ein Vertikal Wobbler a la Illex TN Serie, Bill Lewis Rat-L-Trap usw.!
> 
> ...


 
Körperform und Schaufel spielen zusammen(wie noch viele andere Faktoren).

Die Körperformen deiner "Lipless Crankbaits" und die des "Moon Shadow" sind ja nun durchaus vergleichbar , ebenfalls das Laufverhalten .

Nur wird das ähnliche Laufverhalten auf verschiedene Weisen erzielt :

Bei den "Lipless Crankbaits" liegt viel Gewicht im vorderen Teil des Körpers , dieses zieht die Nase nach unten , .......um eine Art Hebel(um die Einhängeöse) zu erhalten , durch den der anströmende Wasserdruck den Köder seitlich wegdrückt , liegt die Öse auf'm Rücken des Köders .

Beim Biedron-Wobbler wird dieser Effekt durch die fast gerade nach vorn weisende Schaufel erzielt , der Wasserdruck drückt auf die Schaufel und drückt die Nase des Köders 'runter .

Es muß alles perfekt zusammenspielen , ......wäre die Schaufel etwas länger oder die Öse etwas weiter oben , würde die Hebelwirkung um die Einhängeöse zu groß werden und der Wobbler sich auf die Seite legen , ja eventuell sogar umschlagen und durch die Wasseroberfläche brechen .

Umgekehrt , ...wäre die Schnuröse bei den Rasselwobblern etwas weiter nach vorne Richtung Nase gesetzt , ......kann sich keine ausreichende Hebelwirkung entwickeln und der Köder würde nur in einer mehr , -oder weniger langen Wellenbewegung hereinkommen und nicht mehr vibrieren .

Das Wobbeln/Vibrieren eines Wobblers ergibt sich grundsätzlich aus einem seitlichen Ausbrechen des Köders , hervorgerufen durch die Hebelwirkung des Wasserdruckes UM die Schnuröse auf die Tauchschaufel/Tauchfläche , ..............die Kraft , die der Schnurzug auf den Köder ausübt , hindert den Wobbler jedoch irgendwann an einem weiteren Ausbrechen , ........zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt wird sie größer als oben genannte Hebelwirkung und zieht den Wobbler daher wieder zurück auf Kurs ,..... dann setzt die Hebelwirkung auf die Schaufel wieder ein und der Köder bricht zur ANDEREN Seite aus , ..........ergo , ER WOBBELT !

Es ergeben sich natürlich unzählige Variationen durch Körperform , Körperquerschnitt , Größe und Winkel der Schaufel/Tauchfläche , Körperkrümmung , Restauftrieb , Lage des Ballastes , etc. , etc. , .........aber das oben Beschriebene ist wohl der wichtigste Grundsatz .

                 Scheiß Physik ,  , .......Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Onkel Tom (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> Scheiß Physik ,  , .......Gruß , diemai#h


 
Macht doch nichts, ist doch schön erklärt! #6


----------



## Domi_Hunter (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

hier ein paar von meinen Lieblingswobblern
sind drei, vier Daiwa dabei


----------



## Bobster (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Domi_Hunter schrieb:


> hier ein paar von meinen Lieblingswobblern
> sind drei, vier Daiwa dabei


 

Da hast Du Dir schon ein feines Sortiment zugelegt und 
wie Du ja selber auf dem Foto ausdrückst, wächst mit der
Köderanzahl leider ja auch die Anzahl neuer Boxen zum aufbewahren


----------



## Bobster (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin Wobblerfans,

hier mal 2 *Sebile Koolie Minnows*,
mit "Flüssigkeit" anstatt mit Gewichten/Blei/Tungsten,etc.,
zur Ausbalancierung gefüllt.

Ich freue mich schon aufs "testen", da ich 
solch eine "Flüssigkeitsversion" noch nicht gesehen habe.

Eventuell kennt Ihr ja noch weitere
Flüssigkeitswobbler :q

Gewicht: 9g
Länge: ca. 10cm

...sollen "schwebend/suspending" sein ?

Mit kleinen "Glitterflocken" in der ölig aussehenden
Flüssigkeit.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

ahhh, endlich mal Wobbler mit Schnapsfüllung und Gummistiefeln :m


neee, Spässle! sehen echt interessant aus! darf 'man' die in ca. 1 1/2 Wochen in Aktion sehen? |bigeyes


----------



## diemai (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Bobster

Ein sehr interessantes Prinzip , sehe ich zum ersten Mal , ......die werden sicherlich einen etwas schaukelnden Lauf haben , besonders wenn sie sich nach einem Zupfer wieder auspendeln !

                                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## KawangA (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

als ich zwischen weihnachten und neujahr meine köderbox ein paar neue updates kaufte , habe ich mir mal einen wobbler von nories; riprap shad gegönnt. mal was neues ausprobieren. mein kumpel hat ihn jetzt schon einen spitznamen gegeben :
der wobbler mit dem bösen blick :


----------



## Bulettenbär (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi,

hier mal alte Schätzchen aus den USA. Es sind Swim Whizz in 6" von Homer Le Blanc Tackle MFGR. Der 2-teilige ist von 1979 und sieht bedeutend besser aus (Klarlack, Sprengringe). Die beiden einteiligen sind vom Finish her matt und sehen dem alter entsprechend aus. Würde gerne wissen wie alt diese sind. 

Den grünen werde ich vernünftig spachteln und schleifen um evtl nen Abguss zu machen.

Heute gibts die Teile von Drifter Tackle und nennen sich Believer. Früher wurden solche auch mal von DAM vertrieben und als Damler verkauft. 

Ich bin aber sicher lucky13/diemai weiss mehr!|wavey:

Gruß,

Björn

Nachtrag: Siehe auch S.18!


----------



## Bulettenbär (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Und hier mal ein paar ABU Wobbler. Bei dem ältesten steht schon Made in Taiwan drauf. Auf den neuen nur noch ABU HILO. Möcht garnicht wissen wo das Zeug heute produziert wird:g. 

Der mit dem roten Barschmuster war einer meiner liebsten Köder, den hab ich schon seit über 15 Jahren;-)

Mit dem geteilten & sinkenden Modell kann ich garnichts anfangen. Ich find der läuft einfach überhaupt nicht!

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## Koalano1 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Von Iron Claw gib´s soweit ich weiß auch welche mit Gelfüllung!
Hier mal was auf die schnelle...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Iron-Claw-Wobble...999348&cguid=5fe7567f11f0a0e20336d7a6ff69b37b


----------



## Bulettenbär (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Und hier noch ein paar Rapala Magnum Modelle. Selber hab ich nur einmal kurz mit ihnen gefischt. Man hat einfach zuviel. Aber mittlerweile schon fast Oldschool#6


----------



## diemai (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier mal alte Schätzchen aus den USA. Es sind Swim Whizz in 6" von Homer Le Blanc Tackle MFGR. Der 2-teilige ist von 1979 und sieht bedeutend besser aus (Klarlack, Sprengringe). Die beiden einteiligen sind vom Finish her matt und sehen dem alter entsprechend aus. Würde gerne wissen wie alt diese sind.
> 
> ...


 
Nö , .....mehr wie du auch nicht , .....die Dinger wurden 1956 entwickelt !

Guckst du hier :


http://www.millers-sportfishing.com/homer.html

                  Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi Dieter,
danke für den Link. Da gibts nen alten Katalog zum runterladen. Das hilft mir weiter!

Irgendwie mag ich diese Wobbler mit integrierter Tauchschaufel!

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## diemai (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Irgendwie mag ich diese Wobbler mit integrierter Tauchschaufel!
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Björn


 
Hihihi , .......ich auch:vik:#6 !

Den Link habe ich vorhin kurzfristig 'mal gegoogelt !

                                      Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Weiter gehts:

So hier mal Zalt-Wobbler die auch schon öfters gezeigt wurden. Einmal der große mit 19cm und dann ganz unten mit 14cm. In der Mitte ist die Kopie von Conrad/Fladen Sure Catcher die mal in einem Baum hing und von mir befreit wurde.
Erstaunlich finde ich das quasi die Körperform komplett kopiert wurde. Die Augen wurden ein wenig ummodelliert... aber sonst 1:1. Da waren sie bei der Kopie des Believers mit ihrem PikeBeast ja schon wahnsinnig kreativ!
Die Bebleiung ist aber auch anders. Er wackelt oder schlängelt nicht so ausladend wie das Original.

@Dieter:
Hehe,
Dieter Du hast mich wohl angesteckt:q. Mit dem Bananenwobbler-Fred fing alles an! 
Wenn ich mir ein Paar Seiten zuvor den Zam anschaue wunder ich mich das die da ne durchsichtige Tauchschaufel dran haben. Den hätten die auch ein bisschen umstylen können. Die Seitenansicht kommt einem Believer/SwimWhizz recht nahe. Möglich wäre es gewesen und das Dingen hätte besser zum Firmenbild gepasst;-)


----------



## jens_z (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo Wobblerfetischisten!:m

Da ich hier schon ewig mitlese und gerade etwas langeweile habe, poste ich jetzt mal meine noch bescheidene Sammlung.

Also hier:

1.+2.: 2x Paladin, 2g, 3cm, schwimmend
3.: Spro, 2g, 3,5cm, schwimmend
4.: unbekannt, 4g, 3,5cm, schwimmend
5.: unbekannt, 6g, 4cm, langsam sinkend
6.+7.: 2x unbekannt, 2g, 4cm, schwimmend
8.: unbekannt, 4g, 4cm, langsam sinkend
9.: unbekannt, 6g, 4,5cm, schwimmend
10.: unbekannt, 4,5g, 5cm, schwebend
11.: Kaufland-Wobbler, 5g, 5,5cm, schwimmend
12.: unbekannt, 5g, 5,5cm, schwimmend
13.: Spro Power Catcher Cranky Minnow, 3g, 5,5cm, schwimmend
14.: Rapala Sinking Shad Rap Silver Plated, 7g, 5,5cm, sinkend
15.: Rapala X-Rap Rainbow Trout, 5g, 6,5cm, schwimmend
16.: Rapala X-Rap Glass Ghost, 5g, 6,5cm, schwimmend
17.: Rapala Husky Jerk ???, 6g, 7cm, schwebend
18.: unbekannt, 9g, 6cm, schwimmend => Popper eben
19.: unbekannt, 11g, 6cm, schwimmend
20.: Rapala X-Rap Subsurface Walk The Dog Firetiger, 13g, 7,5cm, langsam sinkend
21.: unbekannt, 17g, 10cm, schwimmend

Angefangen oben links nach unten, und weiter von links nach rechts...


----------



## Kark (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier mal alte Schätzchen aus den USA. Es sind Swim Whizz in 6" von Homer Le Blanc Tackle MFGR. Der 2-teilige ist von 1979 und sieht bedeutend besser aus (Klarlack, Sprengringe). Die beiden einteiligen sind vom Finish her matt und sehen dem alter entsprechend aus. Würde gerne wissen wie alt diese sind.
> 
> ...



Nette Infos!
Ich dachte immer, dass Drifter Tackle die Ursprungsfirma dieses Köders ist. Dachte halt, dass der Believer das Original ist.

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## Norge Fan (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Storm Saltwater Chug Bug                             








Jackall Bros.  Super Chidler


----------



## Sepp G (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Habe einen Wobbler "geerbt" weiß bis jetzt nur das er von Nils Master ist. Könnt ihr mir bei dem Modelltyp,Dekor usw. helfen?!
Länge 8,5cm gew. 7gr.

Danke,Sepp


----------



## Bobster (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Sepp G schrieb:


> Habe einen Wobbler "geerbt" weiß bis jetzt nur das er von Nils Master ist. Könnt ihr mir bei dem Modelltyp,Dekor usw. helfen?!
> Länge 8,5cm gew. 7gr.
> 
> Danke,Sepp


 

Dürfte sich um einen NM-jointed handeln.

http://www.thinkbig-online.de/bilder/Nils_Master/TB-Nils_Master.pdf#page=4

...jetzt wieder in 25cm erhältlich.

Ich denke mal diese Größe ist nicht mehr erhältlich
oder wird "temporer" aus dem Programm genommen worden sein.
...kommt aber sicher wieder 

Dekor ?

..älter :q


----------



## Bobster (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Storm Saltwater Chug Bug


 

Starker Popper :q

Gewicht ?
Länge ?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

schliesse mich Bobster an, NilsMaster Invincible Jointed

Dekor - clicke >*hier<* (müsste Nr. 66 sein)

willste´n loswerden??


----------



## Bobster (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

....hier noch 2 kleine aus der Mittagspause :q
....im "Grabbeltisch" gefunden !
....Stück 'nen € !
....made in Hong Kong ..auf der Tauchschaufel  !
....zwei "ältere" (?) Chinesen (?) mit 'nem Kontrabass :q


----------



## diemai (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Bobster

So von hier sehen die aber garnicht billig gemacht aus #6!

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Bobster hat´s aber auch drauf, das "in-Szene-setzen"! :k


----------



## Bulettenbär (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

1.) ABU Terminator, schwimmend, 90mm, ca. Jahr 2002

2.) Rapala Shad Rap SR7 Farbe unbekannt, schätzungsweise vor 1995, er ist der einzige Wobbler der aus meinen Kindheitstagen übergeblieben ist. Mit dem hab im Alter von 10 Jahren alleine im Kanu auf dem Asnen nen 67er Hecht gefangen. Mein erster über 50cm:vik:. Hätt ich den Wobbler nicht gehabt würde ich mich vielleicht heut nicht so für das Angeln begeistern#6


----------



## paul hucho (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

^^ so muss nen wobbler aussehen!!!


----------



## diemai (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> 2.) Rapala Shad Rap SR7 Farbe unbekannt, schätzungsweise vor 1995, er ist der einzige Wobbler der aus meinen Kindheitstagen übergeblieben ist. Mit dem hab im Alter von 10 Jahren alleine im Kanu auf dem Asnen nen 67er Hecht gefangen. Mein erster über 50cm:vik:. Hätt ich den Wobbler nicht gehabt würde ich mich vielleicht heut nicht so für das Angeln begeistern#6


 
................den fischt du doch nicht mehr , oder :m?

(wegen dem Erinnerungswert , nicht wegen der Lackschäden:vik

                        Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## King Wetzel (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

halleluja der würde bei mir an der wand hängen  ich hät schiss das ich den verliere  
Mfg Henry


----------



## Bulettenbär (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hehe, nein der wird nicht mehr gefischt! Die Tauchschaufel ist lose und die hintere Öse ist verbogen und hat das Balsaholz beschädigt. Und überall Bissspuren bis tief ins Holz. Man hatte nicht viel als Kind. Ein paar Spinner und Blinker und vielleicht 2 Wobbler. Hab ja heute wie früher auch nur in den Sommerferien in Schweden geangelt...

Leider hab ich schon viel zu viele schöne Wobbler und Blinker verloren die heute schon richtige Schätzchen wären. Oft sehe ich einen Köder bei ebay und denk mir "Oh den hast Du auch mal gehabt oder bekommen". Am liebsten würde ich mir alle wiederbeschaffen und in den Schrank legen. Aber ob das dann das gleiche Gefühl ist? Zumindest auf eine persönliche Art nostalgisch|bla::l

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine!|wavey:

Gruß,
Björn


----------



## paul hucho (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

ja siggi ^^


:vik:


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Leider hab ich schon viel zu viele schöne Wobbler und Blinker verloren die heute schon richtige Schätzchen wären. Oft sehe ich einen Köder bei ebay und denk mir "Oh den hast Du auch mal gehabt oder bekommen". Am liebsten würde ich mir alle wiederbeschaffen und in den Schrank legen. Aber ob das dann das gleiche Gefühl ist? Zumindest auf eine persönliche Art nostalgisch
> 
> Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine!



na klaaaar!! #g

deswegen versuche ich ja verzweifelt, "meinen" Midi-S wiederzubeschaffen...:c


----------



## Norge Fan (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Starker Popper :q
> 
> Gewicht ?
> Länge ?


 
11,5 cm und 26 g ......der macht schon ordentlich Radau im Karpfenteich  .


----------



## u-see fischer (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> 11,5 cm und 26 g ......der macht schon ordentlich Radau im Karpfenteich  .



Sehr schön, gefällt mir.

Hast Du auch eine Bezugsquelle.


----------



## Norge Fan (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Sehr schön, gefällt mir.
> 
> Hast Du auch eine Bezugsquelle.


 
Tut mir leid,hab ich mal bei Ebay von nem Privat-Verkäufer erworben.


----------



## u-see fischer (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Tut mir leid,hab ich mal bei Ebay von nem Privat-Verkäufer erworben.



Habe mal gegooglet, gibt es in 6, 8 und 11 cm hier: http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...BUGSALTWATER11cm26g&cName=Wobbler-Oberflaeche


----------



## Sepp G (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> schliesse mich Bobster an, NilsMaster Invincible Jointed
> 
> Dekor - clicke >*hier<* (müsste Nr. 66 sein)
> 
> willste´n loswerden??




Danke für eure schnelle Hilfe.
Nein nicht unbedingt, wollte ihn eigentlich erstmal am Wasser testen.


----------



## fenriz-hc (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

So hab mal 2 Köder für besondere Action geholt.

 SB-DOG 98 Hot Tiger , und Blue irgendwas


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Sepp G schrieb:


> ... wollte ihn eigentlich erstmal am Wasser testen.


dann viel Erfolg!!! #h


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

*quak! *​*




*Berkley Frenzy Power Pop Frog


----------



## angelpfeife (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Gib zu, den haste nur gekauft weil er so genial aussieht:m Ich würd mir sowas nie an die Schnur hängen#d


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

|bigeyes nee, der sah auch genial im Vorführbecken aus!


----------



## paul hucho (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Gib zu, den haste nur gekauft weil er so genial aussieht:m Ich würd mir sowas nie an die Schnur hängen#d




KLAA !!!

die beine hinten ziehn sich dann nochmal zusammen und machen noch ne zusätzliche welle.......*vermute ich mal*

ist doch GAIL !!!

und so aussehn tut er auch !!!

#h


----------



## jens_z (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@Bruzzlkracher: Wo haste denn den her?|bigeyes Den würde ich mir auch sofort zulegen. Allein schon weil der echt lustig aber auch fängig aussieht!


----------



## paul hucho (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

der name steht doch drunter^^


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



jens_z schrieb:


> @Bruzzlkracher: Wo haste denn den her?|bigeyes Den würde ich mir auch sofort zulegen. Allein schon weil der echt lustig aber auch fängig aussieht!


naja, von meinem "local Dealer" (Bonn)

ist auch preislich nicht übel, so 6 Taler (inkl. einem Ersatzfroschschenkelsatz)...


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi das sind meine favoriten für barsch und co :m 
wie die heißen kein plan war ein geschenk


----------



## jens_z (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@Paul: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil:m!

Werd dann mal die Augen offen halten, den muss ich haben...


----------



## Albert71 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

http://cgi.ebay.de/1-Berkley-Frenzy...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter&hash=item2a0b1e7d3f


----------



## paul hucho (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



jens_z schrieb:


> @Paul: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil:m!
> 
> Werd dann mal die Augen offen halten, den muss ich haben...





check ich nicht

#c


----------



## jens_z (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

War auf mich bezogen...


----------



## pangea (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo

@ jens_z
Den Frog gibt es hier online : http://www.spinnerundco.de/power-pop-frog-albino-berkley.html
War auch kurz davor mir welche zu holen, aber für mein gedachtes Einsatzgebiet war er dann doch nicht geeignet.

Grüsse aus Graz


----------



## jens_z (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@pangea: Danke für den Link, aber bei Alberts Link ist´s günstiger...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Albert71 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/1-Berkley-Frenzy-Pop-Frog-alle-Sorten-vorhanden-/180575173951?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_K%C3%B6der_Futter&hash=item2a0b1e7d3f


jetzt solltest Du versorgt sein, Jens! :m

hier hast Du noch ´ne Farbhilfe: http://www.berkley-fishing.de/catalogue/koeder,885/hard-baits,894/frenzy-pop-frog,5330.html


----------



## jens_z (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Auf alle Fälle!!!

Ich weiß schon warum ich gerne hier im Board bin.
Dank an alle für die zahlreichen Infos.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Downbeat (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von Meiner Wenigkeit:

"Die kleine schwarze Hoffnung" für 2011 grad eben gekauft
FoxRage FatWilly 
3,5 cm schwimmend
Dekor: NightMare
http://img812.*ih.us/img812/8637/p1080197w.th.jpg

Meine kleinen Barsch-Spezies
(der untere ist von Balzer der ander unbekannt)
http://img98.*ih.us/img98/9642/p1080199.th.jpg

http://img831.*ih.us/img831/662/p1080201g.th.jpg

"Der verfluchte"
Dieser Wobbi ist über 10Jahre in meinem Besitz und hab noch nie was damit gefangen - aber missen will ich ihn auch nicht mehr, hängen schon ein paar Erinnerungen dran. Was meint ihr was das für einer ist?

http://img690.*ih.us/img690/8920/p1080198v.th.jpg


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

der hier


Downbeat schrieb:


> http://img98.*ih.us/img98/9642/p1080199.th.jpg


ist ein Hybrida M1 #h


Dein "Verfluchter" sieht nach einem BigS-Verschnitt (oder MidiS, oder BabyS, je nach Größe) aus


----------



## Wobblerfan (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo Leute ! Bin wieder da . Zwei Wochen Fehmarn vorbei |bigeyes .
Leider kein W-Lan gehabt , deshalb noch ein frohes neues an alle ! Hab in Heiligenhafen mal ein grossen Händler besucht , und bin tatsächlich fündig geworden . Ist zwar nichts´besonderes , aber er fehlte noch in meiner Sammlung und schlecht aussehen tut er auch nicht  . Da wollte ich ihn  für 11Euro nicht hängenlassen .
Rapala X-RAP    Magnum DIVERBAIT _20 Feet  . 14 cm .
Blue Sardine .So , bis dann    Wf #h


----------



## Meteraal (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Nabend, 

ein paar Nahaufnahmen mal:

1. Salmo Slider (7cm)


	

		
			
		

		
	
:l

2. Rapala Original Floating :l




3. irgendein Dega Topwater ;+


----------



## Bobster (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

....die kleinen "Slider"..5cm & 7cm sind einfach
entzückend :m


----------



## Magdeburger (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

http://img839.*ih.us/img839/5557/hornz.jpg


----------



## Onkel Tom (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> ....die kleinen "Slider"..5cm & 7cm sind einfach
> entzückend :m


 
Und zudem noch eine absolute Waffe auf Rapfen! Im Moment befindet sich eine größere Ladung 5cm & 6 cm Slider auf dem Weg zu mir, wenn sie da sind, gibt es Bilder.


----------



## paul hucho (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



jens_z schrieb:


> War auf mich bezogen...





#q#q#q


----------



## Bobster (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

...weil Montag ist und man jetzt wieder die ganze Woche
warten muß um zum angeln zu gehen....:q

Zip Baits
System Minnow 15F
Länge: 15cm
Gewicht: 26.5g
Schwimmverhalten: floating


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...weil Montag ist und man jetzt wieder die ganze Woche
> warten muß um zum angeln zu gehen....:q


und ich hätt´s Wasser derzeit quasi vor der Tür - nur noch keinen RLP-Schein (wird aber heute angeschafft)...


----------



## diemai (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> und ich hätt´s Wasser derzeit quasi vor der Tür - nur noch keinen RLP-Schein (wird aber heute angeschafft)...


 
Bei mir ist sowieso angeltechnisch bis Ende März/April Winterpause , .....Raubfisch erst wieder ab Mai #c!

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Tach Mädels  . Hier mal zwei FLADEN  Wobbler , handsigniert . 
Vielleicht kennt die Brüder Anden jemand , ich nicht . 
Beides floating , der Obere geht 1m , der Lütte 1,5 m . Ausserdem verfügt der kleinere über laute Rasselkugeln und hat 
schon gut gelitten .   Gruß  Wf  #h


----------



## Onkel Tom (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ich muss mich mal kurz selbst zitieren! :m



Onkel Tom schrieb:


> Im Moment befindet sich eine größere Ladung 5 cm & 6 cm Slider auf dem Weg zu mir, wenn sie da sind, gibt es Bilder.


 
Nun ist es so weit und das neue Rapfenfutter ist da. |supergri

2 x 5 cm Slider

http://img210.*ih.us/img210/5219/5erslider.jpg

4 x 6 cm Slider

http://img836.*ih.us/img836/5125/6erslideri.jpg

http://img412.*ih.us/img412/8243/6ersliderii.jpg

Dazu gab es noch zwei Dorado Drunk, die laufen sehr gut auf Hecht und große Barsche.

http://img152.*ih.us/img152/8416/doradodrunks.jpg


----------



## Kark (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Du hast doch wohl nicht günstig im benachbarten Ausland bestellt? :m

Auf den Wobbler-Ständern sind die Jerks wirklich gut in Szene gesetzt!

Grüße, 

Kark


----------



## Onkel Tom (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Kark schrieb:


> Du hast doch wohl nicht günstig im benachbarten Ausland bestellt? :m


 
Na ja, wo es doch gleich vor der Haustür liegt! :m


----------



## diemai (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Onkel Tom schrieb:


> Na ja, wo es doch gleich vor der Haustür liegt! :m


 
............hast ja mächtig aufgerüstet:m!

Den allerersten oben links habe ich auch als Floater !

                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Onkel Tom (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Das aufrüsten ist aber auch bitter nötig gewesen, wenn es mit den Teilen auf Rapfen gehen soll. Den ersten vom zweiten Bild habe ich in der letzten Saison auf Rapfen ausprobiert und damit meinen "Durchbruch" geschafft. Nach 11 Rapfen auf diesen Köder, sah der schon nicht mehr so frisch aus. 

http://img46.*ih.us/img46/5305/cimg1488n.jpg


----------



## diemai (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Onkel Tom

...............sauber , ...so woll'n wir Wobbler sehen:m!

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Norge Fan (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Onkel Tom    


Feine Pics......und fein eingekauft !!!!!!


----------



## Gemini (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hab zwar noch nicht so viel über die LivePointer gehört aber bei $9.77 konnte ich nicht nein sagen...


----------



## King Wetzel (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hier meine liebe Familie  
Hab zwar nicht so nen schönen Ständer wie onkel tom aber seht selbst...

MFG Henry


----------



## Gemini (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> Hab zwar nicht so nen schönen Ständer wie onkel tom aber seht selbst...



Pfui, pfui, pfui...

P.S. Vielleicht kann dein Pelz ja mit Toms Ständer mithalten :vik:


----------



## Onkel Tom (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Optimal wäre wohl ein Ständer auf einem Pelz! :m

@ Gemini

Die Pointer sehen sehr schick aus. Ich habe zwar nur "normale" Pointer, ohne diese Fransen, aber die fangen auf jeden Fall sehr gut. Wirst mit deinen Pointern sicher auch einiges aus dem Wasser zaubern.


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

dann will ich mich hier auch mal anschließen, das sind meine Top Forellen Catcher 











Beste Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Gemini (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@Onkel Tom

Danke für die Rückmeldung, ich werde meine 'Neuen' am Wochenende mal testen. 
Deine Slider-Flotte ist aber auch nicht schlecht. |wavey:


----------



## Norge Fan (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> Hier meine liebe Familie
> Hab zwar nicht so nen schönen Ständer wie onkel tom aber seht selbst...
> 
> MFG Henry


 

Hab mich gar nicht getraut das Bild anzuschauen  

Das schreit ja geradezu nach Honeyball .


----------



## diemai (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Möhneseefischer

Schöne Forellen-Dekors#6 , ......welcher Hersteller ?

                                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Honeyball (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Hab mich gar nicht getraut das Bild anzuschauen
> 
> Das schreit ja geradezu nach Honeyball .


Bin schon zur Stelle!!!:m



King Wetzel schrieb:


> Hab zwar nicht so nen schönen Ständer wie onkel tom aber seht selbst...


----------



## King Wetzel (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

hmmmm da habt ihr mich wohl erwischt 

Man sieht sich bei der abstimmung 
MFG Henry


----------



## Gemini (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*





Flat CB MR, fängt morgen seinen ersten Fisch (hoffe ich...)


----------



## Onkel Tom (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Gemini

Kannst du mir bitte später mal bescheid geben, wenn du mit deinem Lucky Craft CB (übrigens sehr schön präsentiert) erfolgreich warst.

Ich habe auch einen CB-200...

http://img843.*ih.us/img843/9065/luckycraftcb200.jpg

...konnte aber leider noch nie einen Biss darauf verzeichnen. Zugegeben, ich habe mich leider etwas mit dem Modell vertan, ein flacher laufender CB wäre für meine Gewässer hier deutlich besser gewesen, dennoch hätte ich mir ein paar schöne Barsche auf den "kleinen Krebs" versprochen. #c


----------



## Kark (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hier ist mal der Wobbler auf den ich meinen ersten Hecht gefangen habe. Ein Quantum Hypercast 3D Hunter in 9cm.
Mir ist kurz nach dem Fang die Tauchschaufel abgebrochen...und die Köder sind schon seit einiger Zeit vom Markt verschwunden....


----------



## mika98 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin Leute,hab jetzt die chance nen Lucky Craft Pointer für 8,95euro zu kaufen.Was meint ihr?Kaufen oder ablehnen?Gruß Mika98 ;-)


----------



## Onkel Tom (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Mika98

Für den Kurs kann man nicht viel falsch machen. Was für ein Pointer soll es denn sein?

@ Kark

Schicker Köder. Von der Form her, ähnelt er ein wenig dem Colonel Gold Natural Power Wobbler von Balzer.

Klick


----------



## Kark (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Durch die Form hatte der Köder relativ gut Wurfeigenschaften. Man konnte den richtig weit rauskacheln  #6


----------



## Gemini (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@Onkel Tom

Danke für die Blumen, das ist ein nicht verfugtes Boden-Mosaik im Hintergrund, hatte meiner Frau vor 3.5 Jahren versprochen es im Garten zu legen, jetzt hat es endlich eine nützliche Anwendung gefunden... 

Morgen bin ich am Wasser zum Testen, hier hat es angenehme 13 Grad, ich bin gespannt ob was geht. Neben den Luckycrafts teste ich auch zum ersten Mal die Grandma auf Tauglichkeit.


----------



## mika98 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Onkel Tom schrieb:


> @ Mika98
> 
> Für den Kurs kann man nicht viel falsch machen. Was für ein Pointer soll es denn sein?
> 
> ...


 Moin Onkel Tom,den Name des Models weiss ich leider nicht.Aber die Farbe heisst Americanshad.Und jetzt würde mir mein Kumpel den statt 8,95euro für 5euro verkaufen.Hab aber leider von ihm nichst gutes über diesen Wobbler gehört.Aber jeder hat ja seine eigene meinung.Oder etwa nicht?Ich glaub ich werd ihn mir morgen abholen.Noch eine frage an dich:Hast du etwas gutes von der Abu Garcia Revo Elite Aurora gehört?Hab mir die neulich statt 290euro für 160euro gekauft.Der verkäufer hat von der abgeraten und mir die Revo Premier empholen.Aber wie schon gesagt jeder hat seine eigene Meinung.Mfg Mika98


----------



## mika98 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Kark schrieb:


> Durch die Form hatte der Köder relativ gut Wurfeigenschaften. Man konnte den richtig weit rauskacheln #6


 Moin Kark,den Wobbler hab ich auch.Ich kann dir nur zustimmen.Der ist echt super gut|supergriMfg Mika98


----------



## Onkel Tom (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ mika98

Sorry, aber von Baitcast/Multirollen habe ich überhaupt gar keine Ahnung, da fragst du den Falschen.

Noch mal kurz zum Pointer:

Ich habe verschiedene Modelle (Größen) in verschiedenen Farben und "schlecht" ist davon kein einziger. Sie haben alle schon ihre Fische gefangen und sehen dementsprechend aus. Für 5 €/Stück würde ich nicht weiter überlegen und zuschlagen. :g

Aber natürlich darf jeder seine eigene Meinung haben.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

naja, Stollenwerk(-Preise) halt 

guck auch mal hier > http://www.spinnerundco.de/
oder hier > http://www.nippon-lures.com/

würde aber an Deiner Stelle auch nicht lange fackeln und den LC einsacken! :m

und viel Erfolg damit! #h


----------



## Kark (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Kennt jemand einen Laden wo man noch den Top Gun von Bagleys (ca. 13-14cm) in mehreren Farben, insb. in so einem hellen Weißfisch Dekor, kaufen kann? 
Die Teile sind auch schon relativ lange vom markt verschwunden :c


----------



## Onkel Tom (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hm, einen Laden habe ich auf die schnelle nicht gefunden, aber hier könntest du eventuell noch etwas finden... :g

Klick mich

edit:

oder hier, aus Schweden

Klick mich

Aber Frage mich nicht nach Erfahrungen mit dem Shop, habe ich selber eben erst gefunden.


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Möhneseefischer
> 
> Schöne Forellen-Dekors#6 , ......welcher Hersteller ?
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h




die guten Stücke sind echte Handarbeit, laufen aber klasse, ich fische die bei uns in der Ruhr und Röhr, selbst starke Strömung können die locker ab...

bekommen kannst Du sie hier:

http://stores.ebay.de/anglereinkaufwest

am besten Du schreibt den Adrian per Mail an, so weit ich weiß sind die gerade nicht vorrätig, ich warte schon händeringend auf die neue Lieferung #t


----------



## diemai (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Möhneseefischer 

Vielen Dank für den Link zu Bezugsquelle , aber meine Frage war nur interessehalber(weil die Wobbler halt so einzigartig aussehen) , .......habe meine beiden einzigen Wobbler im Forellendekor letztes Jahr nach Australien vertauscht , ......hab' auf die Dinger in meinen Gewässern NIE einen Biß gehabt#c !

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Kark (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ich habe mal einen Rapala Jointed in 11 cm für euch. Ich glaube die Farbe heisst Clown oder so....weis ich aber nicht mehr.







Grüße,

Kark


----------



## Bulettenbär (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Mahlzeit zusammen,

es macht immer Spass hier zuzuschauen. Mit Kommentaren halte ich mich zurück, viel lieber schaue ich mir die Bilder an. Damit mein geschreibe auch kein Offtopic wird hier mal ein:

älterer 10" Believer von Drifter Tackle, also ca. 25cm#h


----------



## Nobbi 78 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hie,
Ich melde mich auch mal wieder!
Rapala Super Shad Rap!


----------



## zanderandi (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Nun, ich hab mal ganz tief in der Kiste gewühlt :m

http://img64.*ih.us/img64/1076/mousy.jpg


http://img508.*ih.us/img508/6778/jitter.jpg


http://img19.*ih.us/img19/2836/musenp.jpg

Mfg


----------



## rockWell (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Neue JDM Hardbait's

ZipBaits
Rigge






ZipBaits
B-Switcher






Pontoon 21
60er


----------



## mika98 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin,hab mir vorhin den Jagger von Jackson gekauft.Stell vielleicht noch ein paar bilder herein.Gruß Mika98


----------



## Kark (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Zwei gute Wobbler auf dem Hause Mann's:


1- Stretch (Farbe: Wild Shiner)







20+ (Farbe: Pearl/Black)


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

sMoin, würd mich mal interessiern wie die beiden Manns so laufen? Hatte die schon seit längerer Zeit mal ins Auge gefasst.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Kark (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Der 1- Stretch  läuft sehr agil (aber nicht so rollend wie der kugelförmige 1-) und erreicht max. eine Tiele von 50-80cm. Ein erstklassiger Köder für flache Bereiche.

Der 20+ ist eher ein Schleppwobbler. Er läuft auch sehr stark flankend und ca. bis zu 5 -6 m tief. 

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## mika98 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Kark schrieb:


> Der 1- Stretch läuft sehr agil (aber nicht so rollend wie der kugelförmige 1-) und erreicht max. eine Tiele von 50-80cm. Ein erstklassiger Köder für flache Bereiche.
> 
> Der 20+ ist eher ein Schleppwobbler. Er läuft auch sehr stark flankend und ca. bis zu 5 -6 m tief.
> 
> ...


 Hallo Kark,dürfte ich fragen was du für den 20+ bezahlt hast?Bei uns gibts den nur für 25euro :-(. Gruß Mika98


----------



## Kark (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Netter Preis...ich habe dafür beim Händler von nebenan ca. 13-14€ bezahlt.
In den USA bekommt man die Mann's Wobbler für weit unter 10$ hinterhergeworfen....


----------



## diemai (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> sMoin, würd mich mal interessiern wie die beiden Manns so laufen? Hatte die schon seit längerer Zeit mal ins Auge gefasst.
> 
> Gruß Fabi


 

Mann's-Wobbler haben ihre Tauchtiefe auf dem Köder 'draufgeschrieben , ........auch Ihre Modellbezeichnung richtet sich danach , .........z. B. der "Mann's Stretch 20+" taucht lt. Hersteller 20 Fuß tief , ........ein Fuß entspricht 30,48 cm !

Beim Schleppen an dünnen Schnüren geht er wohl noch etwas tiefer .

Siehe auch hier :

http://www.mannsbait.com/

                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Danke für die Antwort. Hatte bis jetzt immer nur den 28+ zum schleppen. Wollt mir nur mal wissen wie die kleineren so laufen.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## mika98 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Kark schrieb:


> Netter Preis...ich habe dafür beim Händler von nebenan ca. 13-14€ bezahlt.
> In den USA bekommt man die Mann's Wobbler für weit unter 10$ hinterhergeworfen....


 Warum sind die denn bei meinem Händler so teuer;+Wie heissen den deine Händler(Ussat weiss ich ja schon).Haben die vielleicht versand?Gruß Mika98


----------



## Wobblerfan (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Tach Leute ! Hier mal ein paar ( unverkennbar ) Fladen / Konradwobbler . Die Dinger sind in Schweden recht preisgünstig zu bekommen und wenn sie auch mit der Optik der neueren Wobbler nicht mithalten können , laufen sie gut und haben uns schon so manchen schönen Fisch beschert  !  Gruß Wf  #h


----------



## Kark (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Wie laufen die "nachgemachten" Believer denn im Vergleich zum Original?


----------



## Wobblerfan (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Kann ich nicht sagen , da ich keinen Original habe ! Aber er läuft sehr gut  Gruß  Wf   #h


----------



## Upi (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Den Stretch kann man auch schön twitchen, hat bei mir schon 2 Hechte gebracht.


----------



## Kark (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Spro Screamin' Devil (Farbe: Natural Rudd)






Ein extrem lauter Rasselköder!


----------



## mika98 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Tach Leute ! Hier mal ein paar ( unverkennbar ) Fladen / Konradwobbler . Die Dinger sind in Schweden recht preisgünstig zu bekommen und wenn sie auch mit der Optik der neueren Wobbler nicht mithalten können , laufen sie gut und haben uns schon so manchen schönen Fisch beschert ! Gruß Wf #h


 Moin,ich wollte nur sagen das ich auch einen Konrad besitze.Aber meiner sinkt  kerzengrade und deshalb auch sehr schnell ab so das sogut wie immer Kraut am Köder hängt.Wollte nur fragen ob das bei deinen auch so ist.


----------



## u-see fischer (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Tach Leute ! Hier mal ein paar ( unverkennbar ) Fladen / Konradwobbler . Die Dinger sind in Schweden recht preisgünstig zu bekommen und wenn sie auch mit der Optik der neueren Wobbler nicht mithalten können , laufen sie gut und haben uns schon so manchen schönen Fisch beschert  !  Gruß Wf  #h



Ich habe hier einige Fladen Wobbler (dreiteilig floating) die "out of the box" garnicht laufen.
Habe die im Wassereimer gecheckt, da sie mehrteilig sind, mehmen die Wobbler eine zur Seite geneigte schwimmlage ein. Zieht man den Wobbler an, geht der Wobbler demzufolge zur Seite und taucht kaum ab.

Nachdem ich den Kopfdrilling (testweise mit Lötdraht) beschwert habe, laufen die recht gut.

Werde demnächst mal einige Photos von den Wobbler machen.


----------



## diemai (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Kark schrieb:


> Wie laufen die "nachgemachten" Believer denn im Vergleich zum Original?


 
So große Unterschiede gibt's da nach meiner Einschätzung nicht , jedenfalls nicht für mich(eventuell denken die Fische da anders#c).

Ich habe vor vielen Jahren 'mal auf eine Eigenbau-Kopie(und die sah bestimmt nicht 100%ig wie das Original aus) drei Hechte über 80 cm innerhalb einer Woche gefangen .

PS : Habe über die Fladen-Wobbler irgendwo schon ziehmlich schlechte Kritiken gelesen , .......scheint ja 'was 'dran zu sein !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Mika 98   Ich habe nur floating , keine sinking  !                     @ u-see fischer    Meine floating fische ich nur mit Vorschaltblei 
( Schleppangeln ) ausser den beiden großen . Zeig mal bitte die Dreiteiler , hab ich noch nicht gesehen .
@ diemei   Kann nichts nachteiliges sagen über die Dinger 

Gruß an alle    Wf   #h


----------



## u-see fischer (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> PS : Habe über die Fladen-Wobbler irgendwo schon ziehmlich schlechte Kritiken gelesen , .......scheint ja 'was 'dran zu sein !
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Wenn man weiß, wie man die Wobbler zum laufen bring (dazu gehörst Du z.B. auch) , stimmt das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und man kann die Wobbler kaufen und wie ich am Rhein einsetzen. Bei ca. 0,5 - 1 Abriss/Angeltag ist der Verlust zu verkraften, würde mir in den A.... beißen, wenn das alle Illex oder Luckycraft gewesen wären.


----------



## diemai (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Wenn man weiß, wie man die Wobbler zum laufen bring (dazu gehörst Du z.B. auch) , stimmt das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und man kann die Wobbler kaufen und wie ich am Rhein einsetzen. Bei ca. 0,5 - 1 Abriss/Angeltag ist der Verlust zu verkraften, würde mir in den A.... beißen, wenn das alle Illex oder Luckycraft gewesen wären.


 

Zugegebenermaßen , ........so hab' ich das noch garnicht betrachtet|kopfkrat !

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Kark (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Castaic Real Swimbair 5" slow sinking (Farbe: Regenbogenforelle)


----------



## Bobster (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Kark schrieb:


> Castaic Real Swimbair 5" slow sinking (Farbe: Regenbogenforelle)


 

Sehr schön, endlich mal etwas in meiner Gewichtsklasse :q

p.s.
..bei uns fängt eigentümlicherweise nur der Mad Shad #c


----------



## Denni_Lo (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

#1 LC Pointer 95 Silent
#2 Strike Pro Supersonic Jointed Red Devil Ghost
#3 Strike Pro Supersonic Jointed Perch


----------



## Kark (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ui...immer diese Flüchtigkeitsfehler am Morgen.....
Der Castaic war mal im Paket mit einem Zalt eine Abo-Prämie der Zeitschrift "Der Raubfisch". Der Köder läuft echt sehr naturgetreu...leider habe ich ihn jungfräulich in Schweden durch einen Biss/Hänger und wahrscheinlich einer Schwachtelle im Vorfach verloren...:c

Auch nicht wieder nachgekauft...vielleicht irgendwann mal...


----------



## Bulettenbär (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@all:

Wir sind zwar nicht bei Wünsch-Dir-Was, aber einen Wunsch hab ich. Vielleicht kann mir ja einer helfen.

Wobbler ZAM in 16 oder 22cm. Würde den gerne mal von oben beschauen. Also Draufsicht:g

Warum? Möcht ihn mir nicht extra kaufen, jedoch nachbauen. Aber größer als im Handel erhältlich.|wavey:
Gruß,

Björn


----------



## Magdeburger (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

http://img508.*ih.us/img508/5017/cimg0778.jpg


----------



## Onkel Tom (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Magdeburger

Ist das nicht die Draufsicht eines ZALT? 

Bulettenbär wollte doch einen ZAM von oben sehen! :g

Habe leider auch keinen ZAM, nut verschiedene Zalts.


----------



## Magdeburger (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Kacke.


----------



## west1 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Magdeburger schrieb:


> Kacke.



Danke fürs Bild!#6


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> @all:
> 
> Wir sind zwar nicht bei Wünsch-Dir-Was, aber einen Wunsch hab ich. Vielleicht kann mir ja einer helfen.
> 
> ...



einmal der 16cm ZAM von oben:


----------



## Bulettenbär (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hey vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen und die schnellen Antworten:k!

Jetzt bin ich aber erstaunt über die primitive Form. Nach den Katalog-Bildern hab ich immer gedacht er hätte eine geschwungene Form ähnlich des Zalts. Wie man sich irren kann!

Nochmals Danke!:vik:


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

*Jetzt bin ich aber erstaunt über die primitive Form. Nach den Katalog-Bildern hab ich immer gedacht er hätte eine geschwungene Form ähnlich des Zalts. Wie man sich irren kann!

* 

Der Zam ist halt kein richtiger "Raudau Macher" dafür fängt er aber genau so gut, trotz seiner Low Action #6


----------



## Kark (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Quantum Yuwaku Jiffy, 5cm (Farbe: Stealth Perch)


----------



## weberei (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@Kark:
Hast du schon Erfahrungen damit? Ich habe den Jiffy hier beim Raubfischfänge Thread gewonnen und ihn schon einmal im See gebadet. Der Lauf gefällt mir, beim Twitchen bricht er schön aus. An dem Tag ging aber leider kein Fisch drauf. Hast du schon was mit gefangen?

Übrigens: schön in Szene gesetzt!


----------



## spin-paule (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Kark schrieb:


> Quantum Yuwaku Jiffy, 5cm (Farbe: Stealth Perch)



Supermotiv... astreines Foto#6#6#6

Gruß
Paul


----------



## ayron (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

So Leute, wieder mal eine aufgabe für euch mir unbekannte wobbler.

1. Rapala Finnland auf der schaufel
2. Nils Master Finnland

zu den andern weiß ich garnichts.....

3 ist mir wieder nen rätseln.....die lackierung sieht gesprüht aus....ein bisschen wie airbrush

Den 4. zb hab ich als bube am Möhnesee an der Grundrute gefangen..... Alter aller schätze ich auf gut 10+x jahre.....

5 und 6 sind aus plastik...eher billige Teile.....




Danke für eure antworten!

http://img88.*ih.us/i/p1020280o.jpg/
http://img88.*ih.us/i/p1020280o.jpg/


----------



## diemai (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ ayron

1. "Rapala Original Floating" ODER "Rapala Husky Jerk" (Schaufelaufdruck)

2. "Nils Master Invincible" (kleinere Flachläufer-Version)

3. "Nils Master Invincible" Tieftaucher

http://www.nilsmaster.fi/de/index.html

 4. Billigkopie eines uralten US Köders

5. No-Name Wobbler , .....habe auch so einen im Weißfisch-Design , läuft aber gut .

6. mir unbekannt .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> @ ayron
> 
> 1. "Rapala Original Floating" ODER "Rapala Husky Jerk" (Schaufelaufdruck)
> 
> ...



ich würde die No. 4 eher der ABU HI LO Familie zuordnen...
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...=1&hl=de&tbs=isch:1&ei=m3o3TfvfDJOGswab4aTGBg


----------



## Buxte (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



weberei schrieb:


> @Kark:
> Hast du schon Erfahrungen damit? Ich habe den Jiffy hier beim Raubfischfänge Thread gewonnen und ihn schon einmal im See gebadet. Der Lauf gefällt mir, beim Twitchen bricht er schön aus. An dem Tag ging aber leider kein Fisch drauf. Hast du schon was mit gefangen?
> 
> Übrigens: schön in Szene gesetzt!




Hehe... ich habe ihn auch mal getest, bin eigentlich nicht so der filigrane, aber sah echt super aus. In dem  design imitiert er super ein moderlieschen aus meinem Teich


----------



## diemai (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Möhneseefischer schrieb:


> ich würde die No. 4 eher der ABU HI LO Familie zuordnen...


 
Und wo bitte schön hat Nr.4 die für den "ABU Hi-Lo" typische verstellbare Tauchschaufel ?

http://www.raubfisch.de/454,782/

Der "Hi-Lo" selber wurde doch auch nach der Form eines alten US-Köders von "Heddon" gebaut , ........nur halt mit 'ner verstellbaren Schaufel !

Siehe beigefügtes Foto eines "Heddon Vamp" , das Vorbild des "Hi-Lo's" .



Die Nr. 4 kommt wohl eher nach diesem hier :

http://www.tacklecollecting.com/earlyriverruntcolors.htm


Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> Und wo bitte schön hat Nr.4 die für den "ABU Hi-Lo" typische verstellbare Tauchschaufel ?
> 
> http://www.raubfisch.de/454,782/
> 
> ...



ups, ich muss gestehen die "Heddon" waren mir nicht bekannt, #d hab ich wieder etwas dazu gelernt #r

Beste Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Kark (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



weberei schrieb:


> @Kark:
> Hast du schon Erfahrungen damit? Ich habe den Jiffy hier beim Raubfischfänge Thread gewonnen und ihn schon einmal im See gebadet. Der Lauf gefällt mir, beim Twitchen bricht er schön aus. An dem Tag ging aber leider kein Fisch drauf. Hast du schon was mit gefangen?
> 
> Übrigens: schön in Szene gesetzt!



Ich habe den noch nicht getestet...habe gar keine Rute mit dem man das Ding werfen könnte.  Ist auch bei mir der Gewinn aus dem Raubfischfänge Thread.


----------



## diemai (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Möhneseefischer schrieb:


> ups, ich muss gestehen die "Heddon" waren mir nicht bekannt, #d hab ich wieder etwas dazu gelernt #r
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Klaus


 
Kein Wunder , ........Heddon's "River Runt" und "Vamp" werden seit Jahrzehnten schon nicht mehr hergestellt , .........ich interessiere mich nur für solche alten Köder , weil viele von denen sich gut nachbauen lassen , ........zum Sammeln dieser alten Schmuckstücke fehlt mir leider das nötige Kleingeld#c !

                        Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> Kein Wunder , ........Heddon's "River Runt" und "Vamp" werden seit Jahrzehnten schon nicht mehr hergestellt , .........ich interessiere mich nur für solche alten Köder , weil viele von denen sich gut nachbauen lassen , ........zum Sammeln dieser alten Schmuckstücke fehlt mir leider das nötige Kleingeld#c !
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



Hab ich mir schon gedacht das Du Dich da "speziell" mit beschäftigst...ist sicher eine interessante Sache? 
Ich hab auch noch das ein oder andere Schätzchen im Keller liegen aus Großvaters Zeiten, das ist sind aber reine Erbstücke...


----------



## diemai (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Möhneseefischer schrieb:


> Hab ich mir schon gedacht das Du Dich da "speziell" mit beschäftigst...ist sicher eine interessante Sache?
> Ich hab auch noch das ein oder andere Schätzchen im Keller liegen aus Großvaters Zeiten, das ist sind aber reine Erbstücke...


 


Ja , ...ich finde diese alten Köder echt schön ,...... und fangen tun viele von denen(nicht die Originale natürlich , sondern moderne Versionen oder eigene Nachbauten) heutzutage auch noch gut , .......z. B. allein von "Heddon" gibt's einige Klassiker schon seit bald 80 Jahren(z. B. "Lucky13" , "Zara Spook") !

http://www.heddonlures.com/

PS: Poste deine Erbstücke doch 'mal !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

2 Bilder hab ich sogar gerade parat...einmal etwas Blech und zwei Wobbler...















bin mal gespannt ob es dazu auch einen Hersteller gibt...


----------



## diemai (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Möhneseefischer

Den roten Spinner und den Turbinen-Zocker unten hab' ich schon 'mal irgendwo gesehen , .....vielleicht hier , weiß ich aber nicht mehr  :

http://rodreellure.com/tkalweit//index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1

Bei den Wobbler muß ich passen , ich denke aber , das zumindestens der Obere von DAM sein könnte(die alten DAM Wobbler sind meines Wissens nicht oft gestempelt) .

Sehr schöne Teile sind's aber auf jeden Fall , vielen Dank für's Einstellen #6!

Ich habe auch einige alte DAM-Blechköder aus den 60er Jahren , hab' ich auf Flohmärkten für relativ wenig Geld zusammengetragen , ......sehr alte Wobbler habe ich allerdings noch nie gefunden , ......ab 70er , 80er Jahre ist Schluß !

                                gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## weberei (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@Kark:
Ok, das ist natürlich ärgerlich.
Wobei...

Jetzt hast du ja nen Grund, dir ne neue Rute anzuschaffen :vik: Da kann keiner meckern, du musst den Köder ja schließlich ordentlich fischen können 

@Buxte:
Dann haben wir ja die selbe Erfahrung gemacht. Der wobbler läuft echt gut, damit gefangen hat von uns dreien aber noch keiner. Was solls, haben ja alle erst getestet (wenn überhaupt)...


----------



## Der-Graf (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hab das grad schon mal im "Schaut was ich gekauft habe"-Thread gepostet. Deshalb sorry für den Doppelpost. #q Aber hier passt es einfach besser hin...


http://img209.*ih.us/img209/3100/imag0425i.jpg
Rapala Tail Dancer TD-7 Firetiger

http://img204.*ih.us/img204/2087/imag0426q.jpg
SPRO Powercatcher Minnow Red Head 7cm

http://img577.*ih.us/img577/552/imag0427.jpg
SPRO Powercatcher Plus Dopey-Crank 45 Black Craze


----------



## walde2k (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

_Huhu,
Ich habe mal ne frage kennt einer von euch nen shop der swim whizz wobber im programm hat? 
pikeworld.de kenne ich schon die haben die farbe nicht die ich suche, ich suche den schwarz gelben tiger Farbe 64...





Schonmal danke . 
_


----------



## Gemini (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Schau mal nach den Believer Wobblern, die sind meine ich mehr oder weniger identisch.

Angler-Oase hatte die mal glaube ich.


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

z.B. hier....

http://www.kurresfiskeshop.se/kurre-bin/butik/


----------



## Shadrap (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Mal wieder ein ein Sammlerstück. Ein Rapala CD-7 in der begehrten Farbe Red Clown (RCL).

Den unteren, fast identischen Countdown habe ich mal ohne Verpackung mit mehreren anderen Wobblern zusammen ersteigert. Er ist aber nicht chromglänzend (silverplated), sondern matt. Weiß jemand, welcher Farbcode das ist?


----------



## jkc (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi, bist Du dir sicher, dass das nicht nur eine Alterungserscheinung ist?! Habe hier auch einen Shadrap in der farbe Clown, bei dem man, nach gut 10 -12 Jahren, nix mehr vom Chromglanz sieht...

Grüße JK


----------



## Shadrap (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@jkc

das ist natürlich nicht auszuschließen, obwohl ich auch ein paar ältere Clowns habe, die immer noch "glänzen".


----------



## walde2k (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hey danke für eure Antworten, 
Der Believer sieht zwar einem Swim Whizz ähnlich doch gibt es da im lauf gravierende unterschiede. Und dann haben die Believer noch Rasseln, die ich persönlich nicht so mag. 
Leider hat der shop aus schweden keinen Tiger im Programm.. :/ 
Ich glaube der ist nicht so leicht zu bekommen wie ich es dachte


----------



## riecken (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Soo poste einfach ma meine 2 lieblinge :k

Der in der mitte ist von Balzer und der rechts von Browning
Und beide haben mich nichts gekostet weil wegen im Baum gefunden !


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



walde2k schrieb:


> Hey danke für eure Antworten,
> Der Believer sieht zwar einem Swim Whizz ähnlich doch gibt es da im lauf gravierende unterschiede. Und dann haben die Believer noch Rasseln, die ich persönlich nicht so mag.
> Leider hat der shop aus schweden keinen Tiger im Programm.. :/
> Ich glaube der ist nicht so leicht zu bekommen wie ich es dachte



Hhhmm mein Schwedisch ist leider nicht ganz ausgeprägt aber einen hab ich zumindest gefunden...


*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Swim Whizz  nr7  200mm 60gr Flyt Färg 64[/FONT]*






[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]SWIM  WHIZZ är gjord för att tåla muskiens och gäddans hårda käftar.  Materialet är extra hård cycolacplast. Wobblerkroppen är armerad och  ihålig. SWIM WHIZZ kan inspinnas djupt, grunt eller i vattenytan. Inga  horisontella störande reflexer kommer från skeden, som utgör en direkt  förlängning av wobblerkroppen. Skeden har två infästningspunkter - en  för grundgående och en för djupgående inspinning eller trolling.[/FONT]                                 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica]wiggler[/FONT]                                


                               [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Artnr: swim764[/FONT]            [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Pris: 174,00[/FONT] 


ist doch der Tiger den Du meinst???


----------



## diemai (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



riecken schrieb:


> Soo poste einfach ma meine 2 lieblinge :k
> 
> Der in der mitte ist von Balzer und der rechts von Browning
> Und beide haben mich nichts gekostet weil wegen im Baum gefunden !


 
.................jaja , des einen Leid , des anderen Freud '|supergri !

Hab' auch schon viele Wobbels gefunden , ......ist immer wieder spannend , was da so in der Botanik hängt oder an's Ufer gespült wurde:m !

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## riecken (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Naja muss sagen es war als wir mit dem verein einen baum gefällt haben...Er wäre sonst i-wan ins wasser oder auf dem weg gefallen...als der baum gefällt war bin ich gleich hin und habe gesucht :vik: hatte bestimmt 10 spinner und so !:m


----------



## walde2k (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hey Möhnseefischer,
Du hast recht da sind ja drei seiten mit verschiedenen Modellen,
Hast du schon mal in schweden Wobbler bestellt? Muss da irgendwas verzollt werden?


----------



## Bulettenbär (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Aus Schweden muss nichts verzollt werden. Willkommen in der EU. Aber ich würde mal bei ebay.com schauen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß


----------



## King Wetzel (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo kann mir jemand sagen was das für ein wobbler ist ???


----------



## Gemini (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Sieht aus wie ein Jointed Shad Rap von Rapala.


----------



## King Wetzel (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

schon aber
1. steht bei rapala nicht irgend was drauf???
2. ich hab grad mal bei rapala auf der seite geguckt die haben die farbe beim Jointed Shad Rap nicht dabei stehen http://www.rapalaworld.com/lure.php?s=aWQ9NCZzaXZ1PWNvbG9ycyZ0eXBlPTImcD0xJmg9MU1VWE5PcFQ=


----------



## Gemini (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Auf der Tauchschaufel sollte Rapala stehen, auf dem Wobbler nichts.


----------



## King Wetzel (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

hopalla  hab ich doch glatt überlesen  

ich danke dir 
gruß henry


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



walde2k schrieb:


> Hey Möhnseefischer,
> Du hast recht da sind ja drei seiten mit verschiedenen Modellen,
> Hast du schon mal in schweden Wobbler bestellt? Muss da irgendwas verzollt werden?



da muss ich leider passen, ich hab noch gar nichts im Ausland geordert...#t |rotwerden frag doch einfach mal nach beim zuständigen Zollamt


----------



## Norge Fan (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo Jungs |wavey:,     

bestellt einer von euch in nächster Zeit diese hier schon gezeigten "Wobblerständer" ??????????   

Würde mich bei einer evtl. Bestellung anschliessen.


----------



## Wobblerfan (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo Rene ! Wende Dich mal an Bobster , der wollte Ende März 
bestellen .  Gruß Wf  #h


----------



## Norge Fan (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Danke für den Tip :m,werd ich dann mal machen.


----------



## zandertex (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Rap. u. Luck.


----------



## stuffelbruns (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo Zandertex

Hast du den Pointer selbst die Wunden verpasst, oder hat Lucky Craft diese Farbe im Programm. Sieht gut aus.


----------



## u-see fischer (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hier mal einige meiner alten Wobbler, Teilweise sind die gänzlich ohne jede Beschriftung.
Würde mich freuen, wenn irgendjemand etwas dazu sagen könnte.


----------



## Wobblerfan (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo U-See !  
Der linke ist ein Bagley Monster Shad , ein klasse Wobbler der mir 
schon sehr schöne Fische gebracht hat . Hab in Schweden ein paar als Reserve gekauft . Die kleinen Dicken kenn ich nicht .
Gruß  Wf  #h


----------



## diemai (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ich bin mir fast sicher , das die auch von "Bagley" sind , ....einem der wenigen US-Hersteller , die noch in Balsa bauen !

http://www.bagleybait.com/ 

                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## u-see fischer (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> Ich bin mir fast sicher , das die auch von "Bagley" sind , ....einem der wenigen US-Hersteller , die noch in Balsa bauen !



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, ich weiß nicht, wer der Hersteller ist/war, bin mir aber sicher das die alle (habe noch weitere) vom gleichen Hersteller sind.

Die Wobbler wurden über einen Bekannten vor mehr als 20 Jahre in USA gekauft.


----------



## diemai (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ u-see fischer

Oha , ......dann sind's ja wohl schon fast Sammlerstücke !

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## u-see fischer (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> @ u-see fischer
> 
> Oha , ......dann sind's ja wohl schon fast Sammlerstücke !
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Aus diesem Grund haben die auch lange kein Wasser mehr gesehen bzw. berührt, mit durfen die schon, zum Einsatz kamen die lange nicht mehr.

Dann mach ich mal weiter, was ist das den für einer?
Die Tauchschaufel ist beschriftet mit: <Bete> Finland

Dann noch mal einige Bagley's, einen kleinen Kwikfish und noch 3 div. andere.


----------



## Wobblerfan (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo ! Obere Reihe rechts ist ein bagley´s " DB-06 " . Meiner ist schon ziemlich zerfleddert , wenn Du ihn loswerden möchtest hätte ich Interesse ! Gruß  Wf #h


----------



## u-see fischer (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Hallo ! Obere Reihe rechts ist ein bagley´s " DB-06 " . Meiner ist schon ziemlich zerfleddert , wenn Du ihn loswerden möchtest hätte ich Interesse ! Gruß  Wf #h



Hallo Wobblerfan,

da triffst Du genau meinen wunden Punkt.
Ich kann mich nicht von meinem Angelzeug trennen. Falls ich mal einen Angelshop aufmachen würde, würde ich wohl nur Tipps geben, wie man zum nächsten Angelladen kommt, mein Zeug würde ich nicht verkaufen.

Der Wobbler oben rechts hat am Wolfgangsee in Östereich schon einige Seeforellen gebracht, leider unverkäuflich.


----------



## Wobblerfan (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo u-see fischer ! Das ist bedauerlich aber verständlich . Ich kann mich genauso schlecht von meinen Wobblern trennen ! 
Gruß  Wf#h


----------



## Bobster (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Klasse Banane


----------



## west1 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Klasse Banane



Stimmt! Ein Bild von der Draufsicht wäre auch ganz interessant!


----------



## u-see fischer (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



west1 schrieb:


> Stimmt! Ein Bild von der Draufsicht wäre auch ganz interessant!



Na dann will ich nochmal


----------



## diemai (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Na dann will ich nochmal


 
Habe auch so einen , ist nur so ca. 3 cm lang .

"Bete" ist eine Tochterfirma(oder Partner) von "Nils Master" , .........die bauen aber hauptsächlich Blinker .


http://members.multimania.co.uk/lureangler/nils.htm

                                 Gruß , diemai#h

PS: Kann mich auch fast garnicht von meinen KuKö's trennen :m!


----------



## Lorenz (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> 2. ich hab grad mal bei rapala auf der seite geguckt die haben die farbe beim Jointed Shad Rap nicht dabei stehen http://www.rapalaworld.com/lure.php?s=aWQ9NCZzaXZ1PWNvbG9ycyZ0eXBlPTImcD0xJmg9MU1VWE5PcFQ=



"walleye" heißt die Farbe 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rapala-Jointed-S...927?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d2d143687


----------



## west1 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Na dann will ich nochmal



Danke! :m
Kann ich sicher mal gebrauchen!


----------



## Amero (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@all geile teile die ihr hier posted
hier mal wieder was von mir,ein schlagwobbler
 hybrida j1,billig in der bucht geschossen für schmale 11 euronen




​


----------



## Wobblerfan (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo Leute ! 
@  diemai     Schade , ich hoffte , daß Du mir einen schönen Bananenwobbler abtreten würdest . Ich stehe auch auf diese Dinger und meinen letzten größeren hab ich vor drei Jahren im Jällunden versenkt   . Sind auch schwer zu bekommen . 
@  Amero    Schickes Teil hast Du da #6 
Jetzt noch eine kleine Banane mit der ich vor mind. vierzig Jahren Regenbogner fangen konnte . Wie der heisst weiss ich leider nicht , nur das er vier cm lang ist .  Gruß   Wf   #h


----------



## Gemini (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ihr mit euren Bananen... |motz:

Musste mir eben 4 Worden's Lures The Famous Helin Flatfish in 6 Zoll bestellen, hat die jemand von euch schonmal getestet?


----------



## Kotzi (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hmm , ich hab auch so einen Bananenwobbler , mach morgen mal n foto.


----------



## Magdeburger (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Mal ne Frage: Wo kann ich mir am besten solche Pointer von Lucky-Craft aus den Staaten ordern?

Es sollten Modelle um die 10-15cm sein als Suspener.


----------



## Mr. Gingles (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

hier:

Angebote - Salt Water, LVR Artikel in eBay.de Shops zu günstigen Preisen 

viel spaß beim stöbern |wavey::m


----------



## Wobblerfan (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Mr. Gingles schrieb:


> hier:
> 
> Angebote - Salt Water, LVR Artikel in eBay.de Shops zu günstigen Preisen
> 
> viel spaß beim stöbern |wavey::m


Klasse Link #6 . Vielen Dank !  Also die Dreiteiler |rolleyes .  Gruß  Wf #h


----------



## Magdeburger (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

An die Lucky-Jünger. Welcher Pointer wäre für Hecht besonders gut geeignet? Auch Farbempfehlungen währen nett.


----------



## Wobblerfan (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo Leute ! Eben mit der Post gekommen |rolleyes .
Ein Daiwa TDCS 1062 FG . 10 gr. schwer , 6cm lang , Taucht. 2m 
Das lütte Ding hat sogar Rasselkugeln  .  Gruß  Wf #h


----------



## Norge Fan (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Magdeburger schrieb:


> An die Lucky-Jünger. Welcher Pointer wäre für Hecht besonders gut geeignet? Auch Farbempfehlungen währen nett.


 
Off Topic an 

Kauf dir alle,dann kannste ausprobieren . 
Ne mal im Ernst,das kann man so nicht pauschalisieren....kommt auf dein Gewässer an und und und... 

Off Topic aus        


@ Wobblerfan           

der sieht echt gut aus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Gingles (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Klasse Link #6 . Vielen Dank !  Also die Dreiteiler |rolleyes .  Gruß  Wf #h



gerne, kein problem  dieser shop ist wirklich zu empfehlen....top :vik:


----------



## Mr. Gingles (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Magdeburger schrieb:


> An die Lucky-Jünger. Welcher Pointer wäre für Hecht besonders gut geeignet? Auch Farbempfehlungen währen nett.


  also ich finde diesen hier super. gerade auch weil er ein silent modell ist, mit denen ich besse erfahrungen gemacht habe als mit krachmachern!! und er sieht einem beutefisch wirklich sehr ähnlich. der lauf ist eh top bei den pointern!

http://cgi.ebay.de/LUCKY-CRAFT-Poin...509?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item563af815dd


----------



## zandertex (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Wobblers...........

Wieso muss ein  Wobbler gut laufen?
Wie ist die Definition eines guten Lauf von so einem Teil?
Läuft der Köder beim Drop Shot,Gummifischen,Texas Rig ec.auch?
Die Dinger müssen Top aussehen,damit sie uns Angler fangen!


----------



## angelpfeife (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



zandertex schrieb:


> Die Dinger müssen Top aussehen,damit sie uns Angler fangen!


oh man, wie wahr...:m:c


----------



## zandertex (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

noch ein paar, mit selfmade Universal Wobblerständer(Bauzeit 5min)

Grüße und dicke Fische
Zandertex


----------



## Bobster (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



zandertex schrieb:


> Die Dinger müssen Top aussehen,damit sie uns Angler fangen!


 

|laola:

Genau....und wer braucht 
japanische High-End Lurestand Displays 

Alles Quatsch :m


----------



## Wobblerfan (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hej Zandertex ! Schöne Wobbler zeigst Du da . Das ist jetzt das zweite mal , das ich den Bagley Monster Shad hier sehe .|bigeyes 
Ein klasse Wobbler ist das #6. Gruß  Wf  #h


----------



## Onkel Tom (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> |laola:
> 
> Genau....und wer braucht
> japanische High-End Lurestand Displays
> ...


 
Ne ne ne ne ne ne ne ne neeee!!! Manno! :q

http://img412.*ih.us/img412/1890/cimg1509.jpg :vik:


----------



## mika98 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin Leute,vorhin angekommen Berkley Lighning Rod.Tippt sie mal bie google ein. http://www.google.de


----------



## Bobster (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Onkel Tom schrieb:


> Ne ne ne ne ne ne ne ne neeee!!! Manno! :q


 
Der Maulwurf und der Eisbär sind ja super 

Noch nie von gehört |rotwerden


----------



## Norge Fan (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Der Maulwurf und der Eisbär sind ja super
> 
> Noch nie von gehört |rotwerden


 
Gehört hier zwar nicht her,aber egal......ist bei mir und im Freundeskreis schon Kult.


----------



## stuffelbruns (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Werde mich auch mal bei diesen Thread beteiligen und meine Wobbler einstellen.

Hier sind meine Illex Chubby's. Werde sie zum Forellenangeln am Fluß einsetzen, und hoffe sie halten was sie versprechen.


----------



## stuffelbruns (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hier noch mal vier von meinen Schätzchen.

2x Squirrel 76 und 2x Tiny Fry 38 von Illex


----------



## stuffelbruns (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Meine Lucky Craft Pointer

Links die DD Pointer 100 und 76

Mitte und Rechts die SP Pointer  100, 76 un 65


----------



## stuffelbruns (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Meine vorerst letzen beiden Errungenschaften von Lucky Craft.

Oben der Sammy 100, und unten der Real California Supreme 110.


----------



## Magdeburger (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ist die untere Farbe (black aurora, oder?) gut? Könnte ich mir fast ein bisschen ZU silbrig vorstellen, an helleren, sonnigen Tagen.


----------



## stuffelbruns (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Habe noch eine Menge Rapala's, die ich euch gerne zeigen möchte.

Linkes Foto:     X-Rap 10cm
Mittleres Foto:  X-Rap 8cm
Rechtes Foto:   X-Rap 6cm und X-Rap Shad in 6cm und 8 cm


----------



## stuffelbruns (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Magdeburger schrieb:


> Ist die untere Farbe (black aurora, oder?) gut? Könnte ich mir fast ein bisschen ZU silbrig vorstellen, an helleren, sonnigen Tagen.



Die Farbe ist Black Aurora. Habe auch einen Pointer in der Farbe. Konnte ihn erst einmal in brauner Schmelzwasserbrühe testen, und bin begeistert.Flankt sehr schön silbrig auf, wenn mann ihn jerkt.


----------



## Onkel Tom (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Magdeburger schrieb:


> Ist die untere Farbe (black aurora, oder?) gut? Könnte ich mir fast ein bisschen ZU silbrig vorstellen, an helleren, sonnigen Tagen.


 
Die Farbe Black Aurora ist auch in sehr klarem Wasser fängig. Barsche und Hechte beißen gerne zu. Sie ist aber mehr bläulich als silber.

http://img40.*ih.us/img40/843/cimg1512cm.jpg

Hier mal noch einer meiner Arnauds in der Farbe Wakasagi. Nach mehr als 200 gefangenen Räubern auf diesen Wobbler wurde es dann doch mal Zeit, ihn durch einen neuen Vertreter seiner Art zu ersetzten. Der Einäugige Bandit sieht nicht mehr wirklich schön aus. Fangen würde er aber sicher noch immer, aber er hat seinen Ruhestand wahrlich verdient. :q

http://img6.*ih.us/img6/9758/cimg1514h.jpg


----------



## Magdeburger (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Wie führst'n den 110F'er Tom? Ich habe auch eine und bisher nur mäßigen Erfolg gehabt damit.


----------



## Norge Fan (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Onkel Tom    

Der hat seinen Ruhestand aber redlich verdient .


----------



## Gemini (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Der abgeschmirgelte Arnaud ist für mich das Wobblerbild des Monats, sehr schön!


----------



## Onkel Tom (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*




Magdeburger schrieb:


> Wie führst'n den 110F'er Tom? Ich habe auch eine und bisher nur mäßigen Erfolg gehabt damit.


Kommt darauf an, welcher Räubert es sein soll. :g

Wenn es auf Hecht gehen soll, führe ich den 110er mit relativ leichten Schlägen in die lockere Schnur mit anschließenden kurzen Pausen. Ich habe da so ein paar "Lieblings Rhythmen", die sich bewährt haben. Zum Beispiel 2 Schläge mit der Rute --> ganz kurze Pause --> ein kräftigerer Schlag -->etwas längere Pause --> wieder von vorne. Sorry, lässt sich etwas blöd erklären, da muss man seinen eigenen Stil finden denke ich. #t

Wenn es auf große Barsche gehen soll, geschieht alles viel schneller und ohne Pausen. Barsche scheinen mir eine der wenigen Raubfischarten zu sein, der es bei der Nahrungsbeschaffung Spaß macht, Energie zu verschwenden. Der 110er wird mit schnellen Folgen von Rutenschlägen, recht schell geführt und nie stehen gelassen. Das mögen die Hechte zwar nicht so sehr, Barsche mögen es allerdings umso mehr.


----------



## zandertex (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Der ultimastivste Hitech Retrowobbler,aus Metal.


----------



## Norge Fan (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ zandertex   

Ist das ein Eigenbau ???


----------



## stuffelbruns (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hier meine DT's von Rapala

Linkes Foto: 3x DT 10 und 1x DT 7

Rechts Foto: 3x DT3 und 3x Dt 4


----------



## stuffelbruns (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Linkes Foto: 5x Fat Rap 5cm und 1 Rattlin Fat Rap 4cm

Rechtes Foto: 1x Shallow Fat Rap und 2x Fat Rap alle in 7cm länge


----------



## stuffelbruns (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Linkes Foto: Rapala Risto Rap

Rechts Foto: Rapala Minnow Rap


----------



## Gemini (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@Stuffelbruns

Du nimmst das schon ernst, oder? 

Von wegen bei jedem Modell unbedingt vermeiden 
nur ein Dekor zu besitzen... 

Schöne Sammlung


----------



## stuffelbruns (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@Gemini

Schön das sie dir gefällt.

Bin aber noch lange nicht fertig meine Wobbler hier einzustellen.


----------



## stuffelbruns (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hier meine 2-teiligen Rapala's

Links: Jointed 11cm

Rechts: Jointed Countdown 11cm


----------



## angelpfeife (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Wow, schöne Sammlung. Wenn noch mehr kommt machste ja sogar bruzzl konkurrenz. Apropo, wo ist der eigentlich. Schon lang nicht mehr hier gesehen|kopfkrat


----------



## zandertex (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> @ zandertex
> 
> Ist das ein Eigenbau ???




Hallo,ist kein Eigenbau.Habe das Teil gefunden.Nur die roten Punkte erneuert und neu lackiert.


----------



## stuffelbruns (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Dürfen in keiner Ködertasche fehlen.

Der Shad Rap von Rapala.


----------



## stuffelbruns (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Einige meiner Favoriten, wenn es auf Bachforellen gehen soll.

Links:      Rapala Original 3cm

Rechts: Rapala Original 5cm


----------



## stuffelbruns (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Links: Rapala Countdown 2,5cm

Rechts. Rapala Countdown 3cm und 5cm


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Rapala Fetischist?


----------



## stuffelbruns (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hier noch ein paar Winzlinge, wenn es auf Barsch und Forelle geht.

Links: Rapala Mini Fat Rap 3cm

Rechts: Rapala Husky Jerk 6cm


----------



## stuffelbruns (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Rapala Fetischist?



Könnte man sagen.Bin irgendwann mal angefangen diese Dinger zu sammeln, und es ist außer Kontrolle geraten.


----------



## angelpfeife (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



stuffelbruns schrieb:


> Könnte man sagen.Bin irgendwann mal angefangen diese Dinger zu sammeln, *und es ist außer Kontrolle geraten*.


Auch wirklich??:q


----------



## Magdeburger (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hm, was würdet ihr denn zu dem ganzen Farbenwirrwar sagen bei Wobblern? Es gibt ja pro Modell bei den Herstellern dutzende Farben.

Ich will mir jetzt mal nen Lucky Craft Pointer holen. Dieser soll ein Weißfischdesign haben, also das Schuppenkleid eines Rotauges, Güster, kleinen Brassen nachahmen.

Was könnte man denn da nehmen, es gibt so viele silbrige Dekors.


----------



## stuffelbruns (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Mit den Rapala Original 7cm in Orange (linkes Foto: oben links) hat alles angefangen.

Rechts die Rapala Original in 9cm


----------



## stuffelbruns (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Magdeburger schrieb:


> Hm, was würdet ihr denn zu dem ganzen Farbenwirrwar sagen bei Wobblern? Es gibt ja pro Modell bei den Herstellern dutzende Farben.
> 
> Ich will mir jetzt mal nen Lucky Craft Pointer holen. Dieser soll ein Weißfischdesign haben, also das Schuppenkleid eines Rotauges, Güster, kleinen Brassen nachahmen.
> 
> Was könnte man denn da nehmen, es gibt so viele silbrige Dekors.


  Ich würde dir die Farbe " MS American Shad" empfehlen.


----------



## Magdeburger (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hm, yo, die hatte ich auch schon im Blick. Bei so teuren Wobblern will man halt "auf Nummer Sicher" gehen, weil ich mir nicht 10verschiedene Farbversionen von einem kaufen will/kann.

Die Frage ist nur, ob die Farbe nicht zB bei sonnigem Wetter nicht vllt. zu stark aufblitzt.


----------



## Gemini (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Würde ich nicht als Nachteil sehen, eher im Gegenteil.

Wenn im Sommer ein Räuber in den Weissfischschwarm stösst sieht man es ja auch überall aufblitzen.

Mit dem LivePointer in American Shad habe ich dieses Jahr den ersten Zander gefangen. Gibts bei basspro für 7 Euro irgendwas im Ausverkauf.


----------



## stuffelbruns (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Schau hier mal rein. Hast mal einen Überblick, was es so alles an Dekors gibt.
http://www.luckycraft.com/luckycrafthome/catalog/default.htm

Wenn du ein sehr natürliches Dekor wünscht, würde ich mir mal "Ghost Minnow" anschauen.


----------



## Lorenz (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

HJ 6





Suspender on Ice (Zalt,HJ,X-Rap)







Chromdekore finde ich bei Sonnenschein ziemlich geil #6


----------



## diemai (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ stuffelbruns

 ....du hast ja eine wahnsinnige "Rapala"-Kollektion #6#6#6, ........fischt du eigentlich auch noch andere Marken :q:m?

                                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Magdeburger (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Gemini schrieb:


> Gibts bei basspro für 7 Euro irgendwas im Ausverkauf.



Nicht mehr. ^^


----------



## stuffelbruns (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> @ stuffelbruns
> 
> ....du hast ja eine wahnsinnige "Rapala"-Kollektion #6#6#6, ........fischt du eigentlich auch noch andere Marken :q:m?
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Bin mittlerweile auch auf dem Geschmack von Lucky Craft und Illex gekommen. Kannst ja mal auf Seite 81 und 82 schauen, was ich sonst noch so habe.


----------



## stuffelbruns (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Diese waren 2002 in Schweden (Hälle Fishing Camp) der Top Köder. Besonder der 13cm Husky Jerk in Firetiger.


----------



## Magdeburger (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ich wollte mir ja hier: http://stores.ebay.de/I-Love-Hard-B...76785011&_sid=270166761&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322 ... einige Luckys holen.

Aber die sind da auch ganz schön teuer, jedenfalls mit Versand.

Wenn man 2 kauft ist man auch wieder über die 22 Euro, auch ohne Versand.


----------



## stuffelbruns (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Und hier noch ein Paar Rapala's

Links: Jointed in 5cm und 9cm

Rechts: 2x Coutdown 7cm, 9cm
           1x Team Esko 7cm
           1x Shad Rap 5,5 cm
           1x Rattlin Rapala 6cm
           1x Taildancere 6,5cm


----------



## stuffelbruns (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Meine Oberflächenköder

Links: Skitter Pop 5cm und 7cm

Mitte: Glidin Rap und Skitter Walk 8cm

Rechts: CORMORAN DogyJerk 11cm (meine empfehlung, günstig ung fängig)


----------



## stuffelbruns (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Links: 2x Rapala Shad Rap 5cm

Rechts: der untere ist ein Illex Bunny 3cm, und der obere müsste ein alter Wobbler von Cormoran aus den 90ern sein.


----------



## diemai (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



stuffelbruns schrieb:


> Links: 2x Rapala Shad Rap 5cm
> 
> Rechts: der untere ist ein Illex Bunny 3cm, und der obere müsste ein alter Wobbler von Cormoran aus den 90ern sein.


 
Danke , ...werd' ich mir 'mal anschauen , .......der Wobbler mit dem Einzelhaken und Federschwanz is DEFINITIV von Cormoran ,...... die hatten damals so'ne Serie mit Federn hinten 'dran draußen , habe auch einen davon(mit zwei Drillingen) .

                                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## barschhunter1 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

ich hab den gleichen mit einzelhaken nur im barsch-design die heißen glaub ich cormoran fly shads http://www.vlasenko.ru/139-148/139-txt.htm dort müsst ihr mal runterscrollen. für das ding wollte mein tackle dealer noch 5 euronen hoffentlich lohnt sich die investition und könnte um mir gewissheit zu geben das es dies nicht war schon mal was über das teil schreiben?


----------



## Norge Fan (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hier mal ein paar Lucky`s 




 





 




 





 





 





 


......sind von der ganz lütten Sorte,max. 4-5,5cm


----------



## Norge Fan (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

upps,der Bevy Shad SP ist leider doppelt....sorry


----------



## Norge Fan (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

.....der sollte noch mit bei sein,auch ein Bevy Shad  





http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_0272btb7.jpg


----------



## Kotzi (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Was ist das für eine Unterlage?
Datt glitzert so schön..


----------



## Norge Fan (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Unterlage?
> Datt glitzert so schön..


 

Das ist ne Kerze :q.   

Tut mir leid,ich bekomm den andere Bevy Shad nicht hin.  
Es kommt immer der in American Shad #c.


----------



## Bobster (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Lucky`s
> 
> .....sind von der ganz lütten Sorte,max. 4-5,5cm


 
Der "Koi" hat mich auch schon immer interessiert...
zumindest für die Vitrine.
Schon Erfahrungen am Fischwasser damit gemacht ?


Vom LC-Wander bin ich bis jetzt entäuscht.....oder ist es etwa 
kein "Wanderer" ?#c


----------



## Magdeburger (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Norge, ist die Farbe auf dem 3. Bild Pearl-Ayu?


----------



## Gemini (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Nachdem hier alle so tolle, ähm Wobbler-Präsentations-Ständer zeigen habe ich mir auch mal eine möglichst gute Präsentation überlegt.

Zumindest für Suspender scheint mir mein neuer, noch unbesetzter Nano-Cube recht gut geeignet zu sein


----------



## Bobster (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Allerdings #6

..schöne Aufnahme, die *Köder-Präsentation* ist doch eben alles :q


----------



## Norge Fan (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Der "Koi" hat mich auch schon immer interessiert...
> zumindest für die Vitrine.
> Schon Erfahrungen am Fischwasser damit gemacht ?
> 
> ...


 
Den "Koi" hab ich auch noch nicht gefischt...der "Wanderer" ist ein Shingo Wander....auch ungefischt .



Magdeburger schrieb:


> Norge, ist die Farbe auf dem 3. Bild Pearl-Ayu?


 
So ist es :m.


----------



## Norge Fan (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ein Lucky Craft "Rick Clunn"   RC 2.5 RT


----------



## Norge Fan (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

.....und noch einer,  RC 3.5 DD RT identische Farbe.  




 


und so sehen die Dinger von oben aus ................


----------



## Neuling Angler (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo Leute,

wollte mal fragen ob ihr mir verraten könnt mit welchen Wobblern ihr bessere Erfahrungen beim Hechtfang gemacht habt - Tieflaufende oder welche die "nicht so tief laufen",wenn ihr versteht was ich meine  oder runde/dicke wobbler oder eher schmale... ?

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Junge Junge, das ist ein Wobbler-Foto-Thread....
Ausserdem kommts auf das Gewässer,das Wetter und die Jahreszeit an.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Onkel Tom (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo |wavey:

Heute hat meine kleine Zaltfamilie wieder Nachwuchs bekommen... |supergri

http://img152.*ih.us/img152/4043/cimg1526.jpg
http://img11.*ih.us/img11/1149/cimg1527l.jpg


----------



## Kark (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Haha, da hat die Marketing-Werbetrommel in einem anderen Forum ja mächtig zugeschlagen


----------



## Onkel Tom (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Kark schrieb:


> Haha, da hat die Marketing-Werbetrommel in einem anderen Forum ja mächtig zugeschlagen


 
Haha, genau darauf habe ich schon gewartet. |supergri

Ne, mal im ersnt, ich wollte die schon haben.


----------



## Magdeburger (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Welche Marketing-Sache?


----------



## Kark (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Onkel Tom schrieb:


> Haha, genau darauf habe ich schon gewartet. |supergri
> 
> Ne, mal im ersnt, ich wollte die schon haben.



Die neue/alte schwedische Gefahr finde ich auch sehr interessant...konnte mich aber noch nicht endgültig zu einem Kauf durchringen.


----------



## Onkel Tom (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

All zu viel Zeit solltest du dir aber nicht mehr lassen, falls du doch noch einen haben möchtest. Nach den Messen wird er bestimmt nicht mehr sooo viele haben befürchte ich. |supergri


----------



## DropShotter (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin!

Hier sind mal zwei von meinen Lucky's und ein Deep Tail Dancer!

Gruß

DS


----------



## Wobblerfan (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



DropShotter schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hier sind mal zwei von meinen Lucky's und ein Deep Tail Dancer!
> 
> ...



Hallo ! Schöne Teile zeigst Du da #6  Gruß Wf  #h


----------



## west1 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Schöne Teile sind hier hier zusehen! #6

Was meint ihr zu den Spinnersticks?


----------



## Norge Fan (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hab ich zum ersten Mal in Ami-Land gesehen,was sind das für welche?


----------



## jkc (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ich schätze mal oringinale "Wests"

Grüße JK


----------



## west1 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



jkc schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal oringinale "Wests"
> 
> Grüße JK



Stimmt sind original badische West Spinnersticks.


----------



## Zanderangler1979 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Leider kann ich mit Wobblern nicht ganz so viel anfangen! Ab und zu geht mal ein hecht drauf! Ich persönlich fische lieber No Action Shads! 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Norge Fan (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



jkc schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal oringinale "Wests"
> 
> Grüße JK


 


west1 schrieb:


> Stimmt sind original badische West Spinnersticks.


 

Wieder was dazu gelernt :m.     

Saubere Arbeit.


----------



## baitcast1 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hier ein Auszug meiner Schatztruhe:


----------



## Magdeburger (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Alter Schwede! Auf dem 4. Bild, die unteren beiden - wie tief gehen die runter? Schleppst du die oder wirfst du die beiden?


----------



## baitcast1 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Magdeburger schrieb:


> Alter Schwede! Auf dem 4. Bild, die unteren beiden - wie tief gehen die runter? Schleppst du die oder wirfst du die beiden?



Das sind Jason Gravedigger und die gehen bis 3,5m.
Gibt es hier günstig z.Zt.

http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/illexjason110spgravediggermattiger-p-2203.html

Gruß
Alex

P.S.: Mit schleppen habe ich keinerlei Erfahrung.


----------



## Wobblerfan (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Zitat von *west1* 

 
_Stimmt sind original badische West Spinnersticks.  

Möchte haben !!! #6   Gruß  Wf  #h
_


----------



## joey96 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

auf dem letzten bild der 2 von rechts oben den habe ich auch der ist echt gut


----------



## joey96 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

hier n paar der besten...|wavey:


----------



## Norge Fan (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ baitcast 1             

Schöne Sammlung #6.    


@ joey 96                                  

Auch feine Wobbler,mir haben es ja die "Sammy`s" angetan....ein geiles Teil.


----------



## west1 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Zitat von *west1*
> _Stimmt sind original badische West Spinnersticks.
> 
> Möchte haben !!! #6   Gruß  Wf  #h
> _



Musst du bauen! :q


----------



## Wobblerfan (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Geht nicht ! Höchstens aus Alu . Bin Metaller .  Gruß  Wf  #h


----------



## Raubjäger (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Auch mal ein paar wobbler von mir .

http://img227.*ih.us/img227/3647/fotos0213.jpg
Paladin Wobbler (nachbau vom Jackson)
Badenwannen-Test Der Lauf war der Hammer.

http://img17.*ih.us/img17/6121/fotos0218.jpg
Paladin Wobbler
Macht richtig Krawall unter Wasser. wühlt den ganzen Boden auf :vik:


http://img203.*ih.us/img203/9463/fotos0220rm.jpg
Quantum Sniper Wobbler (schätze ein Rapala nachbau)
Laufverhalten ganz gut

mfg
kevin
#h


----------



## Norge Fan (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Kevin     

Ist nicht böse gemeint ,aber z.B. im ersten Bild ist der Stuhl besser zu erkennen .   

Bin auch kein Experte,ist nur so ein Tip :m.    

Beim nächsten Mal klappts bestimmt besser ......also weiter mit Wobbler-Bilder einstellen !!!!!!!!


----------



## joey96 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ norge fan welcher sammy der goldene oder der schwarze?....


----------



## diemai (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Geht nicht ! Höchstens aus Alu . Bin Metaller .  Gruß Wf #h


 
Funzt nich' so gut , ...die drehen leicht mit , da der Kielballast fehlt ,  ....hab' ich vor über 10 Jahren schon gemacht .

                           Gruß, diemai#h


----------



## Raubjäger (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> @ Kevin
> 
> Ist nicht böse gemeint ,aber z.B. im ersten Bild ist der Stuhl besser zu erkennen .
> 
> ...


Das ist kein Stuhl ^^ das ist ein Geländer :q


----------



## Wobblerfan (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Tach auch ! Hier noch ein paar uralte !  Der obere ist ein Balzer , die Namen der anderen kenn ich leider nicht mehr  . Der untere ist aus Gummi und hat eine verstellbare Tauchschaufel .
Gruß   Wf   |wavey:


----------



## Norge Fan (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



joey96 schrieb:


> @ norge fan welcher sammy der goldene oder der schwarze?....


 

Generell der Sammy .






Raubjäger schrieb:


> Das ist kein Stuhl ^^ das ist ein Geländer :q


 

Au watte,dann musst Du deine Kameraeinstellungen überprüfen...........und ich meine Augen :q.


----------



## u-see fischer (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Tach auch ! Hier noch ein paar uralte !  Der obere ist ein Balzer , die Namen der anderen kenn ich leider nicht mehr  . Der untere ist aus Gummi und hat eine verstellbare Tauchschaufel .
> Gruß   Wf   |wavey:



Von dem unteren Wobbler habe ich auch einen, nur etwas kleiner, habe auch noch zwei weitere Wobbler des gleichen Herstellers.

Schau mal unten auf dem "Steg", da steht auf der einen Seite "France" und auf der anderen Seite die Bezeichnung des Models, den Hersteller habe ich auf meinen 3 Wobbler nicht gefunden.


----------



## Nolfravel (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Einfach mal mal die Wobbler, die grade auf meinem Schreibtisch lagen:q.


Illex Chubby

Illex Squirrell 61 SP

Illex Soulshad 58

Daiwa Tournament Baby Crank



Gruß,


Jan Peter


----------



## diemai (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Tach auch ! Hier noch ein paar uralte ! Der obere ist ein Balzer , die Namen der anderen kenn ich leider nicht mehr  . Der untere ist aus Gummi und hat eine verstellbare Tauchschaufel .
> Gruß Wf |wavey:


 
Der Wobbler oben ist dann wohl eine Kopie des "Heddon Bayou Boogie" !

Der Untere ist ein französischer "Sosy" , ...offensichtlich damals ein sehr verbreiteter Wobbler , habe Abbildungen davon in zwei Angelbüchern aus den 1970er jahren gesehen , ....sogar in Australien ist er bekannt !

Der zweite von unten sieht aus wie ein "Heddon Tadpolly" , ....allerdings glaube ich an eine Japan-Kopie , da meines Wissens das Original nicht diese schüsselförmige Unterlegscheibe unter der Hakenöse hat !

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

...letzte Woche in der Bucht für 'nen €uronen geschossen :q
...aus Österreich 
...dafür dann 3 €uronen Porto #c

Lang' lebe die Banane :vik:
ähh KWIKFISH 
3 g - floating -


----------



## Wobblerfan (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@   u-see fischer 
@   diemai  

Vielen Dank für die Infos #6   Gruß  Wf  |wavey:


----------



## diemai (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...letzte Woche in der Bucht für 'nen €uronen geschossen :q
> ...aus Österreich
> ...dafür dann 3 €uronen Porto #c
> 
> ...


 
..............Forellenkiller #6, ........vielleicht 'nen etwas kleineren Drilling montieren ?

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## vlsk (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Alter Schwede, mittlerweile 91 Seiten Wobbleraction! Weiter so...


----------



## Mr. Gingles (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...letzte Woche in der Bucht für 'nen €uronen geschossen :q
> ...aus Österreich
> ...dafür dann 3 €uronen Porto #c
> 
> ...



haha wie geil...den hatte ich auch beobachtet....hatte ihn verpasst...glückwunsch :m


----------



## Wuemmehunter (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin, es gibt ja immer wieder Überraschungen im Board. So bin ich gerade erst vor lauter Regenfrust auf diesen Threat gestoßen. Habe mich letzte Woche mit einigen Neuanschaffungen für die neue Saison eingedeckt. Das Besondere: Die Teile konnte ich alle in zwei Tackle-Shops in Tokyo ergattern. Und, werte Wobbler-Fetischisten ... Das Land der aufgehenden Sonne ist das pure Paradies. Selbst in winzigen Shops findet ihr tausende von Wobblern, darunter gibt es Teile, die gehören eigentlich in eine Kunstgalerie ... absoluter Wahnsinn. Wer sich interessiert sollte unbedingt mal Ichiban Tackle googlen ...  
Hier drei meiner Neuerwerbungen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hat eben nicht geklappt mit den Bilder ...


----------



## Raubjäger (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Das sind mal geile Wobbler #6 Der mit der Schrift ist ja Hammer.


----------



## maxe-hh (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

hier meine absoluten lieblinge

nils master jointed 12cm (sehr selten im wasser weil ich angst drum habe)


----------



## maxe-hh (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

diese liebe ich auch, molu, river2sea, jackson usw.
eigentlich alles das gleiche fabrikat.


----------



## Raubjäger (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



maxe-hh schrieb:


> diese liebe ich auch, molu, river2sea, jackson usw.
> eigentlich alles das gleiche fabrikat.


Paladin hat die auch . Das sind geile wobbler #6


mfg
kevin
#h


----------



## jkc (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



maxe-hh schrieb:


> hier meine absoluten lieblinge
> 
> nils master jointed 12cm (sehr selten im wasser weil ich angst drum habe)



Hi, hatte bei meinem das Problem, dass das "Gelenk" sich sehr häufig verklemmt hat und der Köder dann natürlich nicht mehr lief. Ist das Üblich oder die Ausnahme?!

Grüße JK


----------



## maxe-hh (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

hatte ich noch nie. zumindest hab ich es nicht bemerkt^^


----------



## LachsW (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo Wobbler-Freunde...

Liest sich gut der Fred. #6

Frisch in meiner Box gelandet ist der hier.Green Tiger Gewicht 28g, 8cm lang. :vik:


----------



## u-see fischer (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, hatte bei meinem das Problem, dass das "Gelenk" sich sehr häufig verklemmt hat und der Köder dann natürlich nicht mehr lief. Ist das Üblich oder die Ausnahme?!
> 
> Grüße JK



Das Problem kenne ich auch. Hatte ich aber ausschließlich bei meinem Redhead, alle anderen funzen ohne dieses Problem.

Konnte das Problem aber mit einer Zange lösen, weiß allerdings nicht mehr was ich damals gemacht habe. #d


----------



## u-see fischer (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



maxe-hh schrieb:


> hatte ich noch nie. zumindest hab ich es nicht bemerkt^^



Wenn Du das Probelm hast, dann merkst Du das auch. Wie bereits gesagt, taucht das nicht bei allen Nils Master auf.


----------



## weberei (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hei Leute,

echt tolle Wobbler, die ihr hier zur Schau stellt! 


Ich habe mal eine kleine Frage #6
Als Bastler interessieren mich Fotos des kleinen Illex Chubby 38 (der Crankbait, nicht Minnow), da ich ihn gerne nachbauen wollen würde.
Ich habe selber keines dieser Exemplare in meinen Boxen, mir sind knapp 12€ für einen Wobbler ganz ehrlich zu viel! Darum versuche ich jetzt, ihn nachzubauen, nicht zuletzt, weil er bei uns in den Vereinsteichen an manchen Tagen der Bringer sein soll für jeden Raubfisch.

Wie gesagt, ich habe selber kein Exemplar zur Hand, kenne den Chubby nur aus Bildern und Videos aus dem Netz.

Da kommt ihr ins Spiel: wäre hier vielleicht jemand bereit, mir kurz 3,4 Bilder vom Chubby zu machen, auf dem ich Details erkenne? Den Umriss kann man auf Bilder der Google Bildsuche super erkennen, da habe ich keinen Bedarf mehr nach. Was mich noch interessiert, wäre zB eine Aufnahme von oben (auf den Rücken, damit man sieht, wie dick und rund der Wobbler ist), eine Aufnahme von unten (Bauch), eine Aufnahme von vorne (Durchschnitt/Profil des Körpers sowie Schaufel).

Wäre echt super nett, wenn jemand dazu bereit wäre! Schadet dem Thread hier ja nicht, denn es passt ja thematisch durchaus hier rein 
Würde mich echt super freuen. Vielleicht hat ja sogar jemand einen alten, zerbissenen Chubby für wenig Geld abzugeben?! Aber das wird hier OT  Könnt euch diesbezüglich aber gerne bei mir per PN melden, falls ihr einen sehr günstig hergeben würdet! 
Mit Bildern gebe ich mich aber schon mehr als zufrieden, das wäre schon super klasse!

Danke schonmal, ich glaube bei euch bin ich an der richtigen Stelle 

weberei #h


----------



## maxe-hh (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

dann will ich die anderen wobbler auch mal eben reinstellen.
kleine, bis 8cm tieflaufende.
balzer natural, storm (?) und rapala (?) die andren beiden mit der runden schaufel kenen ich leider namentlich nicht.


----------



## maxe-hh (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

der allen bekannte big-s und der blauer müsste einer von balzer sein.


----------



## maxe-hh (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

flach laufende wobbler bis 8cm.

 2x nilsmaster, spro, weiss ich nicht, balzer super natural, rapala x-rap, 2x weiss ich nicht und balzer super natural.


----------



## maxe-hh (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

flachlaufende bis 12cm.
ersten beiden müssten spro sein, rapala (?), prologic (?), x-rap, river2sea, (?),(?),(?)


----------



## maxe-hh (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

nils master in invincible 15 und 18cm

*

*


----------



## maxe-hh (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

flachläufer von 12-15cm.
no name von ebay (läuft sehr geil), der zweite müsste nen balzer sein, dann zweimal molu, x-rap, irgendeiner vom grabbeltisch, rapala super shad rap(?), war galub ich auch nen balzer (irgendwas mit boy)


----------



## maxe-hh (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

molu und river2sea tiefläufer , 8 und 11cm


----------



## maxe-hh (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

der erste no-name, tail dancer von balzer meine ich, und die anderen beiden weiss ich leider auch den namen nicht.


----------



## maxe-hh (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

zu guter letzt dann noch rapala jointed 8cm, nils master jointed 8cm und rapala jointed 6cm


----------



## Lorenz (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



maxe-hh schrieb:


> flach laufende wobbler bis 8cm.
> 2x nilsmaster, spro,* weiss ich nicht*,...
> 
> dann will ich die anderen Wobbler auch mal eben reinstellen.
> ...



1.Sieht nach nem Mann's 1- aus.Nur das Dekor verunsichert mich...

2.Rapala Shad Rap in einer dieser "Holo"-Farben.



maxe-hh schrieb:


> rapala super shad rap(?)


Das ist ein Storm...Shallow Thunder oder so ähnlich...


----------



## diemai (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ maxe-hh

Geile Sammlung hast du da #6#6#6 !

Die "Big S" sehen mir aber alle nicht nach original "Shakespeare aus" , .......die Hechte wird's nicht stören:q !

Die auf dem vorletzten Bild sind 2 X "Luhr Jensen Fingerling" , .......der sogenannte "Tail Dancer" in Weißfisch-Farbe(meine , diesen Schriftzug darauf zu erkennen)sieht mir verdammt nach einer "Turus Ukko"-Kopie aus , .......wußte garnicht , das die mittlererweile auch kopiert werden !

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## baitcast1 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



weberei schrieb:


> Hei Leute,
> 
> echt tolle Wobbler, die ihr hier zur Schau stellt!
> 
> ...



HAllo,

ich werde versuchen Dir bald ein paar Bilder zu schicken.
Hast Du denn den Chubby schon mal gefischt?
Das einzigartige an dem Teil sind nämlich die gigantischen Wurfweiten trotz sehr geringen Gewichts zudem kommt ein einzigartiges Laufverhalten. Um das hinzubekommen musst Du Ihn schon richtig auseinandernehmen und analyisieren, denke ich. Wahrscheinlich verhält es sich wie mit einem Replica einer schweizer Uhr, optisch sieht sie aus wie eine echte aber laufen tut sie halt nicht wie das Original. Einen Versuch ist es allemal Wert. Das Ergebnis würde mich sehr interessieren. 
Gruß Alex (hier links oben sind Chubbys)


----------



## maxe-hh (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Lorenz schrieb:


> 1.Sieht nach nem Mann's 1- aus.Nur das Dekor verunsichert mich...
> 
> 2.Rapala Shad Rap in einer dieser "Holo"-Farben.
> 
> ...



1. ist ein matzuo shallow cho asai shad 116 bass
hab grad nochmal den ebay shop durchwühlt.


----------



## maxe-hh (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> @ maxe-hh
> 
> Geile Sammlung hast du da #6#6#6 !
> 
> ...



danke diemai.
die big-s hab ich von nem boardie bekommen der mir die aus seinem angelladen gekauft und geschickt hat. steht jedenfalls big-s drauf. ob originl oder nicht ist egal die laufen super 

der tail dancer ist zu 100% ne turus ukko kopie.
der darüber wohl auch nmur sehr schlecht kopiert.


----------



## weberei (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@baitcast1:

Ich hatte den Chubby leider noch nie an der Leine. Ich hatte mal einen hier liegen, als ich für einen Kollegen mitbestellt ahtte, damals habe ich ihn mir aber nicht genauer angesehen, hatte damals noch keinen Hintergedanken ihn zu bauen. Das war die naheste Begegnung, die ich mit einem Chubby hatte.

Danke zumindest für deine Bemühung! Leider bringt mich dein Bild aber nicht weiter, ich erkenne lediglich den Umriss von der Seite, wie die Form von oben aussieht und die Schaufel etc, kann ich da leider nicht entnehmen  Schade. Vielleicht wärst du bereit, mir die entsprechenden Bilder nachzureichen? Wäre echt super!
Die Info, dass der Chubby gut fliegt, und sein Lauf einzigartig ist, war aber schonmal gut zu wissen!
Ich habe ja noch immer die Hoffnung, dass vielleicht jemand bereit wäre, einen alten, nichtmehr gebrauchten Chubby günstig zu verkaufen, dass ich ihn mal auseinander nehmen kann und ein Original zur Hand habe.

Danke trotzdem für deine Bereitschaft!
Würde mich echt freuen, über Bilder von oben und von vorne (Schaufel). Danke!

weberei #h


----------



## zanderzone (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi Ihr Wobblerspezis!!

Hab mal ne kurze Frage!

Mir ist bei meinem lieblings Barschwobbler Raballe Countdown in 2,5cm die Tauchschaufel abgebrochen!

Wie, oder womit kann ich sie am besten ersetzen??

Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## u-see fischer (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

So, hier noch mal 3 Exoten.

Die beiden ersten habe ich am Wochenende erstanden, sind wohl in Polen handgefertigt, der 3. ist einer meiner Sosy's.


----------



## diemai (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Hi Ihr Wobblerspezis!!
> 
> Hab mal ne kurze Frage!
> 
> ...


 
Wird auf jeden Fall wohl schwierig bei der kleinen Größe , .........ist der Wobbler aus Plastik , Schaum oder Holz ?

Vielleicht auch besser diese Frage im "Besenstiel"-Thread stellen , am besten mit einem Foto des Wobblers und Angaben zu dessen Material .

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## zanderzone (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Danke! Dann werd ich mal ein Foto machen!! Und dort fragen!! Echt ärgerlich.. War ein absoluter Barschkiller!!


----------



## Seatrout (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hab auch wieder einen neuen

Eigendlich für Wölfe, werd ihn aber auch mal vom belly aus auf Mefo probieren.

Megabass X-120

beste grüße


----------



## stuffelbruns (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Habe heute mal wieder zugeschlagen.

Illex Squirren 61 SP in der neuen Farbe GHOST MOROKO.

Ich hoffe er wird mir einige Barsche und Forellen ans Band bringen.


----------



## Kark (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> So, hier noch mal 3 Exoten.
> 
> Die beiden ersten habe ich am Wochenende erstanden, sind wohl in Polen handgefertigt, der 3. ist einer meiner Sosy's.



Die beiden ersten sehen ziemlich nach der Marke Dorado aus. De zweit scheint mir eine Dorado Drunk zu sein.


----------



## u-see fischer (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Kark schrieb:


> Die beiden ersten sehen ziemlich nach der Marke Dorado aus. De zweit scheint mir eine Dorado Drunk zu sein.



Hatte die Packung schon in dem Müll geschmissen, Du hast natürlich recht.


----------



## stuffelbruns (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Habe im Keller noch was fürs grobe gefunden.

Rapala Super Shad Rap 14cm in Firetiger

Rapala X-Rap Jointed 13cm in Perch


----------



## jkc (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi, der X-Rap ist auch in FT, vorgestern noch den gleichen versenkt...

Grüße JK


----------



## u-see fischer (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, der X-Rap ist auch in FT, vorgestern noch den gleichen versenkt...
> 
> Grüße JK



Wenn ich mal fragen darf wo? Habe gestern so'n Teil gefunden .

Wohne und fische auch in NRW.


----------



## Onkel Tom (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ weberei

Chubby Front:

http://img13.*ih.us/img13/6836/chubbyfront.jpg

Chubby Heck:

http://img715.*ih.us/img715/5190/chubbyheck.jpg

Chubby Oben:

http://img819.*ih.us/img819/3527/chubbyoben.jpg 

Chubby Seite I:

http://img135.*ih.us/img135/9913/chubbyseiteii.jpg

Chubby Seite II:

http://img141.*ih.us/img141/8786/chubbyseitei.jpg


----------



## Kotzi (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ich habe in einem anderen Angelforum jetzt Wobbler gesehen die von einem in Heimarbeit mit echter Fischhaut gefertigt werden... sowas geiles habe ich noch nicht gesehen, ich habe keine Ahnung ob hier das verlinken von anderen Foren erlaubt ist? Wäre nett wenn einer Rückmeldung geben könnte damit ich den Link hier posten kann.


----------



## Norge Fan (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Ich habe in einem anderen Angelforum jetzt Wobbler gesehen die von einem in Heimarbeit mit echter Fischhaut gefertigt werden... sowas geiles habe ich noch nicht gesehen, ich habe keine Ahnung ob hier das verlinken von anderen Foren erlaubt ist? Wäre nett wenn einer Rückmeldung geben könnte damit ich den Link hier posten kann.


 

Warum nicht,immer her damit .


----------



## Kotzi (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?t=65916

Ich weiß nicht ob man sich um die Bilder zu sehen registrieren muss, aber es ist echt wahnsinn wie echt die aussehen.


----------



## baitcast1 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Das ist echt der Hammer. Wie macht er das bloß??? Was ist in den Wobblern drin? Bauschaum? Er wird die ja Haut ja wohl nicht über einen Körper ziehen oder? Hannibal Lecter läßt grüßen....gruselig aber geile Arbeit. Interessant wäre auch die Versiegelung / Klarlack (eingebrannt?) Spart ne Menge Geld wenn man das drauf hat. Allerdings würde ich echt anfangen zu weinen, wenn ich so ein Teil in die Büsche versenke. Geht mir ja schon bei Illex und co so. Ich glaube ich will auch Wobblerbauer werden wenn ich mal groß bin. Coole Sache !!!!!


----------



## Bobster (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Ich habe in einem anderen Angelforum jetzt Wobbler gesehen die von einem in Heimarbeit mit echter Fischhaut gefertigt werden... sowas geiles habe ich noch nicht gesehen, ich habe keine Ahnung ob hier das verlinken von anderen Foren erlaubt ist? Wäre nett wenn einer Rückmeldung geben könnte damit ich den Link hier posten kann.


 

Das in Eigenleistung und in Handarbeit zu stemmen
ist sehr beachtenswert, aber nicht neu.

Selbst die Industrie bietet "real skin" Produkte schon seit Jahren an:
http://www.luckycraft.com/luckycrafthome/PastArticles/Productnews/realskin_gerald.htm

Lucky Craft schon seit Jahren.

Wie dem auch sei, wenn es jemand selber auf die Reihe bekommt, und so sieht es ja hier aus,
Alle Hochachtung. #6


----------



## Norge Fan (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Alter Schwede |bigeyes,die sehen schon echt realistisch aus.  

Hammer Arbeit #6.


----------



## Raubjäger (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Das sind ja mal geile wobbler #6


----------



## tino2007 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

fier gibts ein video wie wobblerrohlinge mit froschhäuten dekoriert werden:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qy6H_P5JP8

hab das vid vom wobbler/besenstiel thread...


----------



## Bobster (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

...wenn ich es jemals bis ins Rentenalter schaffe,
hätte ich auch genügend Zeit mich mit dem häuten 
von Fröschen zu beschäftigen :q

Die PETA-Leute müssen uns wirklich für ziemlich
abgedriftet halten :vik:


----------



## angelpfeife (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Die PETA-Leute müssen uns wirklich für ziemlich
> abgedriftet halten :vik:


Was ist Peta? Kann man das Essen? :q 
Nee mal im Ernst, Frösche extra wegen sowas über die Klinge springen zu lassen halte ich für moralisch nicht vertretbar. Wenn ich aber an die ganzen geplätteten Frösche auf der Straße vor dem Teich eines kumpel denke, kommt mir da so ne Idee. Man könnte die ja eigentlich, kurz nach dem sie in die ewigen Quakgründe geschickt wurden, von der Straße abkratzen q) und die Haut verwenden. Zumindest fetzen davon. Würde bestimmt auch nicht schlecht aussehen nur stelle ich mir die Sache doch etwas ekelig vor|abgelehn


----------



## weberei (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@Onkel Tom:
Vielen, vielen Dank!
Jetzt kann ich zum Glück sauber arbeiten. Echt klasse, ich wusste, dass ich hier richtig bin 

Werde euch die Ergebnisse gerne zeigen, wenn ich soweit bin.

1000 Dank nochmal!!!


----------



## Onkel Tom (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Keine Ursache. Viel Spaß beim Nachbau und wir freuen uns auf Bilder.


----------



## diemai (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo , liebe Gemeinde , 

..........hab' vorhin auf'm Flohmarkt diesen Wobbler gefunden , ........den Namen "Dorado" habe ich irgendwo schon 'mal gehört , kannte diese polnischen Schönheiten aber noch nicht .

"Dorado Invader 9cm floating" von Triada Fishing

Tauchtiefe geworfen/geschleppt 5m bzw. 6m nach Angabe .

Habe 'mal "Triada lures" gegoogelt , .........die Dinger scheinen echt günstig zu sein ,....... in einem polnischen Webshop(englische Version)waren sie für unter 4€ , bzw. unter 5€(je nach Modell und Größe) und in einem US-Shop für 5$ bis 6$ zu haben , ..........von der Qualität her sehen sie ganz passabel aus , wie ich meine .

Ich hab' allerdings nur 2,50€ bezahlt , ......das alte Buch "So fängt man Hechte"(4. Auflage 1969) gab's für 50 Cent !

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## el-roberto (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> Hallo , liebe Gemeinde ,
> 
> ..........hab' vorhin auf'm Flohmarkt diesen Wobbler gefunden , ........den Namen "Dorado" habe ich irgendwo schon 'mal gehört , kannte diese polnischen Schönheiten aber noch nicht .
> 
> ...



http://www.raubfisch.de/r30/vc_content/bilder/firma454/dorado_mini-wobbler.pdf

die gabs auch mal in d. der invader ist hier auch mit dabei


----------



## diemai (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ el-roberto

..........vielen Dank für den Link , .......kann gut sein , das ich im "Raubfisch" darüber gelesen hatte .......|kopfkrat#c!

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Raubjäger (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ist ja nix mehr los hier habt ihr alle keine Wobbler mehr zum zeigen 


mfg
kevin


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

na dann zeig ich mal welche |supergri billig ersteigert bei ebay :vik:


----------



## Bobster (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Kein Problem 

Extra für Dich und für heute abend.....:m


Team Cormoran Wobbler
sehr zu empfehlen.

Versch. Größen, Gewichte, usw.,


----------



## Amero (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

#hi´ love hardbaits

schöne teile .............. lecker 
habe da auch noch einen für unsere warmen brüder





Hybrida K3 "Crankbait"
Gewicht:    50 g (floating) 
 Länge:    11 cm 
 Laufverhalten: floating (schwimmend)
 Tauchtiefe: 0 - 2,0 m (floating)





​


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

amero wär ich ein hecht würde ich den tuffigen wobbler auch angreifen :q


----------



## Gemini (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@Bobster

Schaust du dir das Spiel gemeinsam mit deinen Wobblern an? 
Finde ich gut!

Die Cormoran Wobbler sehen echt richtig gut aus.


----------



## jens_z (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Na dann will ich auch mal. 

Laufen direkt unter der Oberfläche und schütteln sich auch bei sehr langsamer Führung stark.


----------



## Raubjäger (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Kennt einer von euch die Cormoran Bravo Wobbler und hat schon Erfahrungen gesammelt, kosten ca 3 pro stück.


mfg
kevin


----------



## Norge Fan (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Wieder mal feine Wobbler dabei #6.   

@ Bobster        

.......auch deine,aber das komische Zeichen auf dem Untergrund #c .


----------



## Hechters (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

...dann zeig ich Euch mal meine Errungenschaften ;-))


----------



## Magdeburger (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*






Pointer 100 Sp in Pearl Ayu und Northern Perch


----------



## Bobster (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Der Pointer ist und bleibt ein Klassiker und darf in keiner
Anglerkiste/Box fehlen.

Es fällt mir aber auf, das die Presentation der Objekte
immer schöner wird.

Also, 'habt Eure Wobbler gerne und glaubt an sie


----------



## diemai (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Magdeburger schrieb:


> Pointer 100 Sp in Pearl Ayu und Northern Perch


 

...........schönes Foto mit schönen Wobblern 'drauf#6!

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo ! Hier noch ein paar kleine Dicke  . Von oben :
Mann´s
;+
Rapala DIVES TO 16FT
RAPALA FAT RAP   FR-7


----------



## jkc (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi, hier noch was von mir, ein frisch lackierter Squirrley Burt...

Grüße JK


----------



## Bobster (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Sehr schön...choking hazard ist natürlich klasse :q


----------



## stuffelbruns (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Sind gestern mit der Post gekommen.

ILLEX Squirrel 61 in Bone
ILLEX DD Squirrel 67 in Perch

LUCKY CRAFT Sammy 100 in Bloddy Aurora Black

RAPALA Rattlin Fat Rap 5cm in Chrome


----------



## Wobblerfan (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo ! Einer aus dem Hause WESTIN . Hab noch andere Wobbler dieser Marke und muss sagen : fängige Teile #6 Gruß Wf #h


----------



## Nobbi 78 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo,
Hier meine beiden neusten Errungenschaften!
Wieder mal nen Rapala Supershadrap und Bomber Fat Free Shad!


----------



## diemai (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Hallo ! Einer aus dem Hause WESTIN . Hab noch andere Wobbler dieser Marke und muss sagen : fängige Teile #6 Gruß Wf #h


 

Hast du auch den "Westin Jette ?"

Habe davon letztes Jahr noch einige eingetauscht , bin aber noch nicht groß dazu gekommen , sie 'mal intensiv zu fischen .

Das erste Exemplar , was ich schon vor Jahren bekommen hatte , hatte sich nämlich als sehr geignet für die flache Hamburger Außenalster erwiesen , ......gefangen habe ich darauf aber noch nix !

Irgendwelche Erfahrungen damit ?

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@    diemai 
Ob da jetzt einer Jette heisst kann ich leider nicht sagen !
Aber mit dem silbernen hab ich gut gefangen . Der andere ist noch ungefischt . Gruß   Wf  #h


----------



## Amero (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

#h
wobblerfan schön präsentiert dein wobbler,aber der zander hat ja mal voll die untrealistischen augen wie ich finde,ist der blind ?  mal davon abgesehen das er tod ist und an der wand hängt |rolleyes​


----------



## diemai (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> @ diemai
> Ob da jetzt einer Jette heisst kann ich leider nicht sagen !
> Aber mit dem silbernen hab ich gut gefangen . Der andere ist noch ungefischt . Gruß Wf #h


 
............nee , da ist kein "Jette" dabei , .....danke !

                                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Magdeburger (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*







Gestern gekauft: Rapala Deep Tail Dancer 20Ft.

Eigentlich ein Schleppköder - will ich aber auf Zander über sandigem Grund einsetzen. Schön über den Grund pflügen.


----------



## Bulettenbär (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Da ich gerade keine Lust hab zu Lernen hier ein paar Salmos:
Perch in 12 und 14cm, Skinner in 20cm


----------



## Bulettenbär (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Und weil die Dinger nicht viel gekostet haben, noch mehr:


----------



## Bulettenbär (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Und ein Paar Storm Thunderstick.
...und welche von DAM oder Balzer
...und verschiedene von Rapala, Storm, Salmo, Ron Thompson, etc...
...und zu letzt noch Topwater-Zeugs, ein Jitterbug und ein kleiner Popper von Cormoran glaub ich


----------



## diemai (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Bulettenbär

........sehr schöne Sammlung , Björn#6 !

                                            Gruß , Dieter|wavey:


----------



## Der-Graf (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Gestern neu dazu gekommen:

http://img152.*ih.us/img152/273/imag0470p.jpg
Dragon Diver (Jenzi) - King Pop 10cm 24g

http://img163.*ih.us/img163/4539/imag0471m.jpg
HART - Beard Walker 85mm 9grs.


----------



## Nolfravel (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Zählt das Ding auch als Wobbler??:q:q


Kam grade heute an:


Megabass Pagani Siglett Moon Walker:k



@Der-Graf: Ich hab den Hart Beard Walker in der 65er Version, richtig geiles Teil.


----------



## jkc (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi, wenn ich das richtig erkennen kann, handelt es sich bei dem Teil um einen sogenannten "Crawler", einen Oberflächenköder.

Grüße JK


----------



## Amero (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Zählt das Ding auch als Wobbler??:q:q
> Kam grade heute an:
> Megabass Pagani Siglett Moon Walker:k
> .



hast bestimmt 15 euronen für das teil gezahlt oder ? für den preis bekommst bei ebay 3 nachbauten :q "die Killerzikade" :q​


----------



## stuffelbruns (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ich war mal wieder im "Spielzeugladen", und konnte es nicht sein lassen.

RAPALA Skitter Pop 7cm in Firetiger
LUCKY CRAFT Flash Minnow Tr. 65SP


----------



## spike999 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

konnte nicht wiederstehen






DAM Jawbreaker 14cm Tequila Sunrise
DAM Jawbreaker 14cm Pike
DAM Pointer 13 cm Barsch
Rapala Flat Rap 10cm Firetiger
DAM Jawbreaker 9cm Hering


----------



## Norge Fan (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Heut sind wieder ein paar nette Teile eingetrudelt .  

Hier mal die Schönsten.    





 

Lucky Craft -Sammy - Wood Projekt               



 


Lucky Craft -Takahiro Omori Network Member Crank    





 


Lucky Craft-Rick Clunn RC 3.5 WK Wake Bait


----------



## mika98 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



spike999 schrieb:


> konnte nicht wiederstehen
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 156108
> ...


 
hi,mit dem jawbreaker im hechtdesign machste meiner meinung nach nix falsch.die forelle jedoch bricht bei mir beim einholen so dolle aus das er wieder an die oberfläche kommt.kann mireiner tipps geben wie ich dieses problem beheben kann?


----------



## Shadrap (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ein Neuzugang in meiner Rapala-Sammlung:






Das ist ein etwas ungewöhnlicher 11 cm langer Countdown. So einen habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen, vielleicht ist der zum Eisangeln gedacht.


----------



## Gemini (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Tolles Bild, fieser Haken!

Farben kommen toll, 
kontrastreiche Bilder scheinen dir zu liegen...


----------



## spike999 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Shadrap schrieb:


> Ein Neuzugang in meiner Rapala-Sammlung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ich glaub das ist ein köder zum tintenfischangeln


----------



## Colophonius (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



spike999 schrieb:


> ich glaub das ist ein köder zum tintenfischangeln



ja, isses definitiv.


----------



## stuffelbruns (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Will kommende Saison es mal vermehrt mit Oberflächenködern versuchen, und habe heute folgendes von der Angelmesse in Lingen mitgebracht.

Illex Bonnie 95 Shine Katana
Illex Bonnie 95 Mat Lemon
Illex Water Moccasin 75 SG Ayu
Illex Water Moccasin 75 Mat Tiger
Illex Water Monitor 85 SG Ayu


----------



## stuffelbruns (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Und noch ein paar, die ich aus Lingen mitgenommen habe.

Illex Arnaud 100F HL Sunfisch
Illex Arnaud 100F Chartreuse Shad
Illex Squad Shad 65 Ghost Wakasaki
Illex Squad Shad 65 Jelly Shad


----------



## Norge Fan (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ stuffelbruns                         

Hast ja ordentlich zugeschlagen #6.


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

schicke wobbler #6


----------



## Shadrap (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Gemini schrieb:


> Tolles Bild, fieser Haken!
> 
> Farben kommen toll,
> kontrastreiche Bilder scheinen dir zu liegen...


 
Danke, ist aber auch ein schönes Design.

@spike999 + Colophonius

Richtig! Danke für den Hinweis. Wenn man beim Googeln Rapala und Squid eingibt, findet man die Dinger.


----------



## stuffelbruns (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> @ stuffelbruns
> 
> Hast ja ordentlich zugeschlagen #6.




Für 10 bis 12 Euro das Stück kann man gerne den einen oder anderen mehr mitnehmen.


----------



## angelpfeife (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Shadrap schrieb:


> Danke, ist aber auch ein schönes Design.
> 
> @spike999 + Colophonius
> 
> Richtig! Danke für den Hinweis. Wenn man beim Googeln Rapala und Squid eingibt, findet man die Dinger.


Den Wobbler haste ja schonmal, aber woher willste den Squid kriegen?#c
Die bei Seaworld findens sicher nicht lustig wenn du bei denen im Becken damit rumfuchtelst und bei Real an der Fischteke wirds dir auch nich anders ergehen:m


----------



## Bobster (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Den Wobbler haste ja schonmal, aber woher willste den Squid kriegen?#c
> Die bei Seaworld findens sicher nicht lustig wenn du bei denen im Becken damit rumfuchtelst und bei Real an der Fischteke wirds dir auch nich anders ergehen:m


 
...und Paul ist tot


----------



## Norge Fan (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



stuffelbruns schrieb:


> Für 10 bis 12 Euro das Stück kann man gerne den einen oder anderen mehr mitnehmen.


 

Das ist schon OK,wobei ich noch mehr die Schnäppchen jage :m.  
Ich sehe es nicht ein Unsummen für nen Wobbler zu zahlen.....daher wusel ich im I-Net rum und schlage da zu .


----------



## stuffelbruns (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Das ist schon OK,wobei ich noch mehr die Schnäppchen jage :m.
> Ich sehe es nicht ein Unsummen für nen Wobbler zu zahlen.....daher wusel ich im I-Net rum und schlage da zu .



Wenn du mal wieder so ein Schnäppchen gefunden hast, dann sag doch bitte bescheit, wo du diese findest.


----------



## diemai (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

..................hab' hier 'mal 'n Flohmarkt-Schnäppchen von heute morgen , .........drei "Rapala's" , ........alle gut bis sehr gut erhalten für 9 Tacken(noch mit 'nem neuen "Balzer"Blinker dabei) , .........da kann man doch nicht meckern , oder ?

Beim Zweiteiler werde ich noch andere Haken montieren(die Original-Springringe sind noch 'dran) , die beiden "Fat Raps" sind bereit zum Fischen , ......beim Größeren von beiden ist die Schaufeln an der Vorderkante durch Grundberührungen etwas zerkratzt , ......aber....was macht das schon ? 

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ach Dieter,

ich beneide Dich jedesmal wenn Du von Flohmarktbesuchen erzählst und immer hübsch was auftischst. Ich wünschte es gäbe auf den Trödelmärkten bei mir in der Gegend Wobbler und Kunstköder. Stattdessen haben wir Handytürken, Akku & Batterietürken, Werkzeugtürken, Kleidertürken und eine Würstchenbude#q
Gruß,

Björn

PS: 3€ Stückpreis ist bei größeren Konvoluten bei ebay auch üblich. Aber man kann nicht immer zwischendurch 20 Stück aufeinmal kaufen.


----------



## diemai (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Bullettenbär

.............tja ,......Hamburg ist wohl DIE Anglerhauptstadt der Republik !

Na ja , ...hier gibt's auch viele so'ne Schrott-Flohmärkte , da geh' ich mittlererweile auch nicht mehr hin , ...fast nur so'ne Ramschhändler ,.... in der kalten Jahreszeit sowieso .

Nee , gestern war DER Winterflohmarkt in den Hamburger Messehallen , einer der Besten hier .

So Stadteilflohmärkte ,...... welche von Kirchengemeinden , Bürgerhäusern , Sportvereinen , etc. sind meistens immer besser , da diese von dir genannten kommerziellen Händler fehlen und man manch' gute Schnäppchen machen kann , .......die meisten Märkte von kommerziellen Veranstaltern sind wirklich nicht so gut .

Andererseits finde ich auch nicht auf jedem Flohmarkt etwas , ....Rollen und Ruten sind weitaus häufiger zu finden als Kunstköder(bis auf Fernost-Ware natürlich) .

Du hast doch das Ruhrgebiet vor der Tür , da müsste es doch eigentlich auch 'was Vernünftiges geben , ...wir fahren manchmal bis zu 100 km weit(wenn in Hamburg nix Vernünftiges stattfindet) .

Google doch einfach 'mal "Flohmarkttermine NRW(oder ausgeschrieben Nordrhein-Westfalen)" oder gehe auf 

http://www.MarktCom.de   (meistens kommerziell) 

Nichtkommerzielle Flohmärkte könntest du eventuell auf den WebSites großer regionaler Zeitungen finden , ...unter "Kultur" oder "Veranstaltungen" , ......das "Hamburger Abendblatt" bietet so'n Service an , .....müsste es doch eigentlich bei euch auch geben !

                                    Viel Glück , Dieter#h


----------



## vlsk (1. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Da im Moment Schonzeit ist, werde ich mich mal wieder dem Einkauf neuer Wobbler und Köder im Allgemeinen widmen.


----------



## Bulettenbär (1. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Danke Dieter für die umfangreiche Antwort! Ich hab es mittlerweile aufgegeben zu Suchen. Wir haben bei uns fast nur Sesselpupser. Dementsprechend ist das Angebot. Mit viel Glück kann man mal ne 20 Jahre alte Feederrute für zuviel Geld kaufen, anstatt sie direkt an Jungangler zu verschenken (oder in die Tonne zu schmeissen)#q. So jetzt aber genug OFFTOPIC! Gruß,

Björn


----------



## stuffelbruns (1. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Sind heute endlich mit der Post gekommen. Habe ich gebraucht gekauft, sind aber in einen absoluten Top Zustand.

Lucky Craft SAMMY 100

2x Lucky Craft SAMMY 85


----------



## pangea (2. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo

Habe da beim aufräumen zwei Tintenfischwobbler in meinem KK - Kastl gefunden. Sind zwar nichts besonderes, aber auch was nicht ganz alltägliches.


----------



## Norge Fan (2. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ stuffelbruns 

Schon wieder so feine Sachen #6.



@ pangea 

Sehr schöne Stücke,hat nicht jeder rum zu liegen.


----------



## diemai (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo , Gemeinde , .......

Der Postmann hat gestern wieder 'was gebracht , .......für gebraucht erstanden bei Ebay USA für recht wenig Geld(der Euro ist momentan recht stark) .

Oben ein "Mud Bug" von "Fred Arbogast" und unten ein kleinerer "Hellbender" , .........beides tief tauchende Tradionsköder , die hierzulande wohl nicht erhältlich sein dürften .

Besonders der "Hellbender" schreit gerade zu danach , auf meiner Drechselbank nachgebaut zu werden!

                                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## jkc (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi, schöne US-Köder! 
Aber leider fällt mir da ein, dass ich in der letzten Nacht einige Ebayaktionen verpasst habe, bei denen ich gerne mit geboten hätte...#q
Naja, minimum vier Köder von drüben, werden in der nächsten Zeit hier eintrudeln...

Grüße JK


----------



## diemai (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, schöne US-Köder!
> Aber leider fällt mir da ein, dass ich in der letzten Nacht einige Ebayaktionen verpasst habe, bei denen ich gerne mit geboten hätte...#q
> Naja, minimum vier Köder von drüben, werden in der nächsten Zeit hier eintrudeln...
> 
> Grüße JK


 
............das Blöde ist , das solche Versteigerungen oft auslaufen , wenn's hierzulande mitten in'ner Nacht ist#q !

                                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## NeC01 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo, ich präsentiere euch nun den einzigen Wobbler, welcher sich in meiner Köderbox befindet 


http://spinfishingmaniacs.blogspot.com/






http://spinfishingmaniacs.blogspot.com/


----------



## Jakobsn (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Den Burschen habe ich auch
Hab ihn aber erlicherweise noch nie eingesetzt
Und wie ist er?


----------



## RaubfischHunter13 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

the best bait is Drop Shot


----------



## FangeNichts5 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



RaubfischHunter13 schrieb:


> the best bait is Drop Shot


 
Das ist doch kein Köder, das ist eine Montage!#d

|supergri
(und passt nicht zum trööt^^)


----------



## NeC01 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Jakobsn schrieb:


> Den Burschen habe ich auch
> Hab ihn aber erlicherweise noch nie eingesetzt
> Und wie ist er?



da ich sehr selten damit fische, eher bescheiden. Aber in den letzten beiden Jahren konnte ich mindestens je einen Hecht fangen^^


----------



## Norge Fan (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

2000 I.T.O    Prodarter 80 mm                         








2000 Deep-X 200 Megabass 1/2 OZ     








CISCO KID #c(keine Ahnung was das für einer ist )     









Heddon Zara "Puppy"  Bj. 90`-Handmade / Mexiko


----------



## diemai (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Norge Fan

"Cisco Kid" ist ein Amerikaner , ....recht bekannte tradionelle Marke.

Dieses kleine Modell habe ich glaub'ich hier im Thread auch schon 'mal gepostet , ....bekannter sind aber die größeren Muskie/Hechtwobbler ,....... typisch mit der verschraubten Metallschaufel :

http://www.ciscokid.com/index.htm

Dieser Köder ist auch das Vorbild für den schwedischen "Heimwerker-Wobbler" PN-Kid , erstmals vorgestellt während der 1980er Jahre :

http://realiserad.netai.net/Artiklar/pnkid.php

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Guten Abend liebe Gemeinde ! #h
@  pangea      Deine Tintenfischwobbler sehen ja richtig gut aus ! Klär mich mal bitte auf : Beissen die Tintenfische richtig darauf , oder werden die gehakt . Eigenartige Haken sind´s ja 
schon . Keine Ahnung von dieser Art der Angelei .#c
@   Norge Fan      Dein Prodarter 80 sieht aus wie ein Stint !
Würde sich bei uns sicher gut machen . 
@  diemai    Wo Du nicht überall rumlungerst , ist schon toll #6
Heute kam der Postbote ( manchmal sehnsüchtiger erwartet wie der Weihnachtsm. ) 
HIRO    LDS   110  
Zwei Tiefläufer , ein Flachl.    Gruß an alle hier #h


----------



## Bulettenbär (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ihr habt wieder jede Menge Leckerchen gepostet. Es macht Spass herein zu schauen.

Ich hab ich für euch:
- einen ältern Eigenbaujerk in Schnellbauausführung (Nur 3 Min mit Spraydose drüber)
- Abu Tormentor floating 70mm 
- Abu Tormentor floating 50mm


----------



## Bulettenbär (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

2 Forellen Wobbler:

- Ugly Ducking: Der vordere Drilling hakt sich beim Auswerfen oft in den hinteren. Er wird zum fischen entfernt.

- GeoLogic 4.5-F von Decathlon (1,95€ glub ich), läuft und für das Geld in Ordnung


----------



## Norge Fan (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ diemai           

Vielen Dank für deine Ausführungen :m.    

Immer wieder beeindruckend wie Du dich mit dem Thema auskennst.Mir fehlt leider die Zeit,um mich intensiv mit den vielen Marken auseinander zu setzen.


----------



## diemai (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Bulettenbär

Björn , ...dein Eigenbau-Jerk hat 'was , .......geiles Farbdesign #6!

@ Norge Fan

Vielen Dank , ........als leidenschaftlicher Köderbauer(seit ca. 25 Jahren)habe ich über die Jahre viel gelesen , .......und seit ich online bin erst recht , .......es interessiert mich einfach .

Mit modernen Japan-Lures hingegen kann ich nicht viel anfangen , .......die sind zwar technisch ausgereift und auf dem neuesten wissenschaftlichen Stand , haben aber keinesfalls die "Patina" und den Flair des Altbewährten#c:q !

@ Wobblerfan

Es gibt einen japanischen Wobblerschnitzer , dessen Webname ist HIRO (Hiroyuki Konagai) , .......hat er deine neuen Wobbler vielleicht entwickelt und vermarkten lassen ?

http://www.tacklemaking.com/default.php?pageID=53

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Norge Fan (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Norge Fan
> 
> 
> Mit modernen Japan-Lures hingegen kann ich nicht viel anfangen , .......die sind zwar technisch ausgereift und auf dem neuesten wissentschaftlichen Stand , haben aber keinesfalls die "Patina" und den Flair des Altbewährten#c:q !
> ...


 
Kann ich vollkommen nachvollziehen,aber mir haben es die "Japan-Lures" angetan.......im speziellen die von Lucky Craft....so hat halt jeder sein Steckenpferd :m. 

Wäre ja auch langweilg wenn jeder das Gleiche toll finden würde .


----------



## Bobster (5. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

*MEGABASS LIVE-X MARGAY STEP CAT*

​Länge: 68mm
Gewicht: 7,5g
Tauchtiefe: 0,4-0,7m
Typ: Suspender
Verhalten: schwebend


----------



## FangeNichts5 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Der würde zu 100% zu meinen Gewässern passen|supergri

Warum hat der denn 2 Ösen an der Tauchschaufel (bin noch Hardbait-Neuling)?


----------



## Bobster (5. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Der würde zu 100% zu meinen Gewässern passen|supergri
> 
> Warum hat der denn 2 Ösen an der Tauchschaufel (bin noch Hardbait-Neuling)?


 

...sieht optisch so aus, hat er aber nicht.

Die untere Öse ist vom Kunststoff der Tauchschaufel ummantelt.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...sieht optisch so aus, hat er aber nicht.
> 
> Die untere Öse ist vom Kunststoff der Tauchschaufel ummantelt.


 
Achso, okay.

Also sozusagen ne kleine Spielerei im Design


----------



## diemai (6. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Achso, okay.
> 
> Also sozusagen ne kleine Spielerei im Design


 
Der untere Teil der "8"-förmigen Öse ist im Kunststoff eingegossen , die gängige Befestigungsmethode bei modernen Plastik-Wobblern .

Es gibt aber auch einige wenige Modelle mit zwei oder sogar drei Einhängeösen , so das man die Tauchtiefe und damit auch das laufverhalten verändern kann .

http://driftertackle.com/products/believer.php


                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## pangea (6. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo

Tolle Wobbler präsentiert ihr hier immer, dass muss man schon sagen !!



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> @  pangea      Deine Tintenfischwobbler sehen ja richtig gut aus ! Klär mich mal bitte auf : Beissen die Tintenfische richtig darauf , oder werden die gehakt . Eigenartige Haken sind´s ja
> schon . Keine Ahnung von dieser Art der Angelei .#c


Die Tintenfische steigen richtig ein, sprich sie greifen sich die vermeintliche Beute und werden durch den Anschlag normal gehakt. Der Vorteil der vielen kleinen Haken ist es, dass man den Fisch auch gut abhaken kann, wobei ich dazusagen muss, dass ich noch nie einen Tintefisch erwischt habe, aber live dabei war, als ein Kroatischer Angler neben mir vier der Dinger in einer halben Stunde aus dem Wasser lockte.
Ach ja : solche Wobbler werden ähnlich wie Jigs geführt.

Grüsse aus Graz


----------



## Wobblerfan (6. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo pangea !  Vielen Dank für die Erklärung #6 . Gruß 
Wf #h


----------



## diemai (11. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

...............hat der Postmann gestern gebracht , ......drei kleinere "custom made lures" von einem australischen Wobblerschnitzer , .......ich denke 'mal , das unsere Barsche sie lieben werden :k:q!

                                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (11. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Wow. Darf man fragen wieviel so einer ca. kostet? Sehen ja echt lecker aus:k

Gruß Fabi


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (11. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

So nochmal die Box aufgemacht, sieht dem Pointer ziemlich ähnlich oder?:

http://img690.*ih.us/img690/5336/pointerg.gif

Und für 5€ auch nicht ganz schlecht  Läuft auch ziemlich ähnlich.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## iltis05 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@Fabi
Wie heißt der gute und wo kann man den beziehen?


gruß
iltis


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (11. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich grade nicht, ist aus dem neuen Grauvell Programm und hab ihn auf der Messe mitgenommen. Wenn du bisschen googelst dann findest du die sicher. Haben wahnsinnig viele Nachbauten, der eine erinnert an Lucky Craft der nächste an Illex. 

Sind von der Verarbeitung und vom Lauf her echt top, hät ich nicht gedacht. Und zu den Preisen sag ich auch nicht nein.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## diemai (11. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Wow. Darf man fragen wieviel so einer ca. kostet? Sehen ja echt lecker aus:k
> 
> Gruß Fabi


 
Die waren nicht so teuer , 10 australische Dollar pro Stück , ...das sind so etwas über 7 Euronen , ...habe incl. Versand 45 AUSD bezahlt .


Ich denke , das die nur so billig sind , weil der junge Erbauer neu am Markt ist , die Preise werden sicherlich irgendwann steigen.............für Köder bekannter australischer Schnitzer muß man locker das fünffache abdrücken !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (11. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Okey, naja ist ja bei allen Custommade Lures leider so...Bei Jerkbait.com haben sie auch ganz nette Custom Lures, haben allerdings auch ihren Preis.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## FangeNichts5 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Heute beim aufräumen musste ich einfach mal meinen Evergreen Combat Popper 7cm kreativ ablichten








Und das Bildchen gefällt mir so gut, dass ich es gleich zum Benutzerbild befördert habe:m


----------



## Bobster (11. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Bill Norman Razor Minnow

schwimmend
10g


Für einen schmalen Taler sehr zu empfehlen #6


----------



## diemai (13. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hab' am gestrigen Samstag seit langem auch 'mal wieder in einem Angelladen zugeschlagen ,..........hatte eigentlich die Neufauflage des DAM Indianer-Wobblers gesucht , ........wie es mir aber in jeglichem Angelladen eigentlich immer passiert , war das Gesuchte in gerade DEM Laden nicht zu haben(die hatten noch garnix von DAM's Neuauflage gehört) , ...........und so mußte halt ein anderer Köder von DAM herhalten , ein "Power Striker" , .................bin 'mal gespannt , wie der als Zweiteiler so läuft .

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (13. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Läuft spitze, hab ihn selber in der Box, auch die dreiteilige Variante die aber eine völlig andere Form hat. Bild kommt Morgen 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## diemai (13. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Läuft spitze, hab ihn selber in der Box, auch die dreiteilige Variante die aber eine völlig andere Form hat. Bild kommt Morgen
> 
> Gruß Fabi


 
Vielen Dank für die Info , ...dauert ja noch etwas bis zum 1. Ausprobieren !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (13. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ja leider, mein Hausgewässer öffnet erst am 1. Mai wieder die Pforten, werd aber am 16. April mal an nem anderen See angreifen.
Ausserdem baue ich jetz ein Boot neu auf also wird mir nicht langweilig 

Der ist aber eher was für flachere Bereiche und mit kleinen Schlägen geführt fängt er auch 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## diemai (13. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Habe heute wieder zwei Neuerwerbungen tätigen können :q, ......beide zusammen(plus einem kleinen alten "Heintz"-Blinker)für 8 Euronen vom Flohmarkt .

Der Hechtwobbler von DAM ist wohl neueren Baujahres , schätze ich , ......er ist aus Plastik und absolut neuwertig mit kaum Gebrauchspuren 'dran .

Der andere Gliederwobbler war noch neu in'ner Packung(obwohl diese leicht lädiert war) ,..... es ist ein "Strike Pro Snake Tail" , 11.5 cm , 20gr. , sinkend , .........bin sehr auf dessen Aktion gespannt !

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (13. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo Dimai,

da hast Du ja mal wieder etwas interessantes gefunden #6

Leider gibt es bei uns nur "Wälder, Berge und Seen" und keine Flohmärkte #c im Umkreis einer Tagesfahrt 
Im Grunde genommen kenne ich eigentlich keinen richtigen
Anglerflohmarkt |kopfkrat....gibt es so etwas #c

Hier einmal einige "unbehandelte" Rohlinge welche ich mir besorgt habe um meiner kreativen Phase nicht im Wege zu stehen.
Richtige Radau-Brüder, welche nicht unter 1 Meter tief laufen. 
Mal schaun was ich Ihnen für "Designs" verordne 
4 Stück 5 €uronen !
Leider habe ich noch keine "Minnows" entdeckt.


----------



## diemai (13. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Hallo Dimai,
> 
> da hast Du ja mal wieder etwas interessantes gefunden #6
> 
> ...


 
Spezielle Anglerflohmärkte gibt's in und um Hamburg einige Wenige im Jahr , den letzten hab' ich allerdings wegen Datum-Irrtums verpaßt#q#q#q!

Dort ist die Auswahl ,.....allerdings aber auch die Preise , weit größer .

Normale Flohmärkte gibt's mehrere pro Wochenende , in der warmen Jahreszeit natürlich mehr , ....aber man findet bei Weitem nicht jedes Wochenende vernünftige Kukö's .

Weiß zwar nicht , wo die Rohlinge her hast(lureparts.nl ???) , ......für mich wär so'was nix(selber konstruieren macht mir mehr Spaß und bemalen ist mir manchmal sogar lästig) , .........aber hier gibt's Bausätze , bzw . fertige Rohlinge ,.... teilweise auch schon bemalt oder unbemalt :

http://www.luremaking.com/index.htm

Schaue unter "crankbait kits"

http://lurepartsonline.com/cart.php

Schaue unter "crankbait/minnow bodies"

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/

Suche nach "unpainted crankbait bodies"

                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (14. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> Weiß zwar nicht , wo die Rohlinge her hast(lureparts.nl ???) , ......für mich wär so'was nix(selber konstruieren macht mir mehr Spaß und bemalen ist mir manchmal sogar lästig) ....
> Gruß , diemai#h


 
Yep, waren bei uns auf der Raubfischmesse im Sauerland
und gekauft habe ich die Rohlinge um meinen, allerdings bis jetzt noch "supergeheimen" Start ins "air brushen" mit genügend Material zu beginnen


----------



## Lump (14. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Dies sind meine neuen.
5x Deep Tail Dancer Ht 11 cm Lauftiefe ca. 9-10 meter.
2x Deep Tail Dancer Ht 9 cm Lauftiefe ca.4,5-9 meter.
3x Rattle Body 11,5 cm 18 g Lauftiefe steht nicht auf der Beschreibung.
Benutzen will ich sie für das Dorschangeln-Schleppangeln,
in Kiel und im Juli vor Bornholn.
Gruß


----------



## diemai (15. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Lump schrieb:


> Dies sind meine neuen.
> 5x Deep Tail Dancer Ht 11 cm Lauftiefe ca. 9-10 meter.
> 2x Deep Tail Dancer Ht 9 cm Lauftiefe ca.4,5-9 meter.
> 3x Rattle Body 11,5 cm 18 g Lauftiefe steht nicht auf der Beschreibung.
> ...


 
Bist du dir der Farben so sicher , das du sie gleich in Mengen anschaffst :m?

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## DropShotter (15. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Lump schrieb:


> Dies sind meine neuen.
> 5x Deep Tail Dancer Ht 11 cm Lauftiefe ca. 9-10 meter.
> 2x Deep Tail Dancer Ht 9 cm Lauftiefe ca.4,5-9 meter.
> 3x Rattle Body 11,5 cm 18 g Lauftiefe steht nicht auf der Beschreibung.
> ...



Moin!

Wo hast du die Deep Tail Dancer Ht noch bekommen??

Die werden im Moment ja gar nicht mehr angeboten??

Gruß

DS


----------



## Lump (15. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Der Wobbler ist vom Markt, jedenfalls habe ich ihn nirgends in Deutschland bekommen.
Nach langen suchen,bin ich hier fündig geworden.
http://www.hosports.lv/en/info/rapala-deep-tail-dancer-ht.html 
Nach kurzer Mail mit dem Shop (deutsch) habe ich 5 Stück bestellt, und innerhalb von 8 Tagen habe ich sie erhalten.
Gesammtkosten 68 Euronen.
Gruß


----------



## Kark (15. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

HIER gibt es dieWobbler auch (und noch etwas günstiger). Der Versand nach Deutschland klappt einwandfrei und ist hier im Forum schon recht bekannt.

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## DropShotter (15. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Habt ihr mit der Farbe HT auch die besten Erfahrungen gemacht?

Hab schon öfter gehört, dass HT am fängigsten sein soll!


----------



## Lump (15. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Super Seite,ich werde morgen mal ein wenig rumstöbern.
Habe den Deep Tail Dancer HT in 11 aber nicht gesehen.
Gruß#h


----------



## Kotzi (16. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Du ziehst durch die Mitte ( da ist wie ein Loch) die schnur/ stahlvorfach und am ende kommt nach belieben ein Einzelhaken/ Drilling.
Beim Einholen dreht sich dann das ganze.


----------



## Raubfischzahn (16. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Danke für die Info. Wusste nicht wo meine Frage besser aufgehoben ist, daher habe ich sie in den Wobbler vom Besenstiel verschoben.


----------



## vlsk (17. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hier meine neuesten Anschaffungen (Quali lässt zu wünschen übrig, aber ich denke man erkennt was):
http://img854.*ih.us/img854/1138/17032011001.jpg


http://img28.*ih.us/img28/945/17032011002.jpg


----------



## goolgetter (17. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Den DeepTailDancer gibt es auf der Seite leider nicht in 11cm.


----------



## Lump (18. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Sag ich doch, aber hier!
http://www.hosports.lv/en/info/rapala-deep-tail-dancer-ht.html#h


----------



## vlsk (19. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Noch einer:

http://img846.*ih.us/img846/5788/19032011.jpg


----------



## Wobblerfan (20. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin Ihr Lieben ! Da meine Holde  IHRE blauen Wobbler mit Klauen und Zähnen verteidigt , war ich froh sie mal eben zum Fototermin in die Hand nehmen zu dürfen :q . 
Oben ein  bagley`s  " DB-08 " 
unten ein Rapala  X-Rap  Magnum 30  

Gruß an alle hier Wf   #h


----------



## spike999 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Gädda-Basti schrieb:


> super seite:
> http://gaeddakiller.jimdo.com/:vik:


 
naja...
aber ist mir klar das du deine seite super findest...


----------



## diemai (20. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Gädda-Basti schrieb:


> super seite:
> http://gaeddakiller.jimdo.com/:vik:


 
.................und wo sind die Wobbler#c ?

............büschen |offtopic, oder ?

@ Wobblerfan

...........sehr schöne Köder , .....läuft die Farbe bei dir(oder deiner Liebsten) gut ?

Soll ja 'ne gute Kaltwasser-Farbe sein , .......ich kann aber nicht behaupten , unter solchen Umständen darauf besonders herausragende Fänge erzielt zu haben !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (20. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo diemai ! Ja , eigenartigerweise fängt Muttern immer auf blau , frag mich nicht warum #c . Auch beim Hochseeangeln immer nur blaue Pilker ,und sie fängt |kopfkrat . Ich bevorzuge beim Wobbeln Barschdesign und noch lieber Renkenfarben . 
Hier noch ein paar schöne Rapala Tiefläufer  X-Rap Magnum 20 .  Bis dann  Wf #h


----------



## diemai (20. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Hallo diemai ! Ja , eigenartigerweise fängt Muttern immer auf blau , frag mich nicht warum #c . Auch beim Hochseeangeln immer nur blaue Pilker ,und sie fängt |kopfkrat . Ich bevorzuge beim Wobbeln Barschdesign und noch lieber Renkenfarben .
> Hier noch ein paar schöne Rapala Tiefläufer X-Rap Magnum 20 . Bis dann Wf #h


 
:q:q:q:q

Meine bessere Hälfte angelt zu 85% mit Zockern/Kleinpilkern , zu 13% mit schweren Bleikopfspinnern und zu 2% mit mittleren Wobbels , ........Farben je nach Situation , .........fängt damit meistens besser wie ich auf Blinker , Wobbler , Gummi , ....etc .#c

Weibliche Intuition ????#c

.........von deinen Rapala-Modellen habe ich leider keine , nur ein paar "Taildancer" .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (25. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo ! Bevor dieser schöne Threat in der Versenkung verschwindet , hau ich noch mal ein paar rein . Sind zwar ältere Teile , aber immer noch fängig  Gruß  Wf #h


----------



## Bobster (25. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Schöne kleine Sammlung !

#6

p.s .....so unterschiedlich ist doch die angelei.
Ich habe auf meine 3 seit Jahren noch keinen einzigen Biss
verzeichnen können.


----------



## vlsk (25. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@Wobblerfan:

Das letzte Bild...Name der Wobbler? Sehen sehr gut aus! :vik:


----------



## Bobster (25. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Rapala Super Shad Rap...ein Wobbler mit Kultstatus :q


----------



## Wobblerfan (25. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ich sollte morgen früh mal eben meine Plano´s durchstöbern , mal gucken , ob da noch was würdig für ein Bild ist ? Wf


----------



## diemai (25. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Wobblerfan

Zwei von deinen gezeigten SSR-Dekors habe ich auch , ...allerdings als Sinker , .........damit hab'  ich immer besser gefangen als auf die schwimmenden Modelle , ........im Herbst , immer schön langsam am Grund lang , 10 bis 15 Meter tief  !

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Shadrap (26. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Hallo ! Bevor dieser schöne Threat in der Versenkung verschwindet , hau ich noch mal ein paar rein . Sind zwar ältere Teile , aber immer noch fängig Gruß Wf #h


 
Schönes Sortiment. Die werden teilweise schon hoch gehandelt. Der ganz rechts z. B. (altes Barschdekor) wird in der Farbe nicht mehr angeboten und hat vor kurzem in der Bucht mal über 40 USD gebracht.


----------



## diemai (26. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Shadrap schrieb:


> Schönes Sortiment. Die werden teilweise schon hoch gehandelt. Der ganz rechts z. B. (altes Barschdekor) wird in der Farbe nicht mehr angeboten und hat vor kurzem in der Bucht mal über 40 USD gebracht.


 
Rapala's scheinen in der USA Bucht sowieso gute Preise zu bringen , ........wenn da nicht der zum Verkauf ungünstige Wechselkurs wäre........!

                                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Shadrap (26. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Wohl wahr. Dafür bekommt man die aktuellen Modelle recht günstig. Ich habe gerade drei Glass Shad Raps für umgerechnet ~ 16 Euro incl. Versand ersteigert. Kein schlechter Deal.


----------



## vlsk (26. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Rapala Super Shad Rap...ein Wobbler mit Kultstatus :q



Wusst ichs doch, kamen mir so bekannt vor :vik:


----------



## Wobblerfan (26. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin Leute !  Hier noch ein paar Rapala Magnum . Auf dem zweiten Bild der mittlere ist ein Kuusamo aus Finnland , darunter ein Conrad aus Schweden . Gruß Wf #h


----------



## diemai (26. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Moin Leute ! Hier noch ein paar Rapala Magnum . Auf dem zweiten Bild der mittlere ist ein Kuusamo aus Finnland , darunter ein Conrad aus Schweden . Gruß Wf #h


 
...........den Kuusamo(den "Conrad" sowieso)kannte ich noch garnicht , ..........die Firma baut eigentlich überwiegend Metallköder .

Vielleicht stammt er ja auch nur aus Kuusamo , das ist glaub'ich auch der Name einer Stadt in Finnland .

http://www.kuusamonuistin.fi/kuusamonuistin/english/

Den einzigen Wobbler , den ich von denen kenne , ist der "Puukhala" , ........der anscheinend wiederum eine Kopie eines Ami-Wobblers namens "Pal'o'Mine"(dt. in etwa : "mein Kumpel") aus den 1930er Jahren ist(oder umgekehrt , ...kann mir aber nicht vorstellen , das der Finne schon SO alt ist).

Hans Nordin erwähnt den "Puukhala" aus in seinem Wobblerbau-Buch , ..........ein recht flachlaufender Wobbler .

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Norge Fan (26. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ diemai   

Langsam macht mir dein Wissen über Wobbler Angst  .  

Echt unglaublich #6.


----------



## zorra (26. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hier ein paar Neue Zanderwobbler-Flachläufer 9cm-9gr. für die Neue Saison.....und ein paar Alte von Rapala Magnum...You-zuri...Nils Master...die alten gehen jetzt weg.
gr.zorra


----------



## Norge Fan (26. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hier mal 2 Dreiteiler...................   

Deka Hamakuru R        




 


und ein Strike Pro


----------



## Norge Fan (26. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Den hab ich mal irgendwo erstanden mit der Aussage das er in Schweden gekauft wurde.........riesiges Teil das ich mal bei Gelegenheit farblich erneuern werde 




 


Salty Jack (Fish Arrow) in Pearl Ayu


----------



## Wobblerfan (26. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@    diemai  
Auf der Tauchschaufel steht Kuusamo  Finnland . Den hab ich mal in Schweden ergattert . Gruß Wf   #h


----------



## diemai (26. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Norge Fan

Der obere Wobbler mit den 4 Drillingen sieht mir stark nach einer Version des "PN Kid" aus , .........eine Eigenbau-Variante des amerikanischen "Cisco Kid" .

Dieser "PN-Kid" wurde 1983 von einem gewissen Herrn Per Norrman aus Blekinge in einer schwedischen Angelzeitschrift zum Nachbau vorgestellt(daher das PN) und ist seitdem wohl vielfach nachgebaut worden , ........in Hans Nordin seinem Wobblerbau-Buch wird er auch beschrieben , ........er läßt sich in vielen verschiedenen Versionen herstellen und arbeitet dabei fast immer sehr zuverlässig , ........Zitat : "Es ist fast unmöglich , ihn nicht zum laufen zu bekommen.......!" 

http://realiserad.netai.net/Artiklar/pnkid.php


Dein Exemplar scheint mir eine XXL-Schlepp-Version zu sein , ....ich selber habe auch gerade einige Kleinere in Arbeit , ....morgen kommt wohl der erste Epoxylack 'drauf !

...........so , ....und nun fürchte dich nicht:m

@ Wobblerfan

........denn ist er bestimmt auch von der betreffenden Firma , .........kannte das Modell wiegesagt noch nicht !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (26. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hej Norge Fan ! Deinen Salty Jack hätte ich auch gerne |rolleyes Gruß Wf #h


----------



## Norge Fan (26. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ die mai     

Danke für deine Erläuterungen zum "Riesenwobbler" .........es ist mir immer noch unheimlich :m.    

@ Wobblerfan   

Ja der ist wirklich schön. Zu dem gibt es auch noch in der Packung 2 Ersatz-Gummischwänze. Nette Idee,weil das dürfte wohl bei ner Attacke die schwache Stelle sein.


----------



## riecken (27. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin ich habe 4 Wobbels bekommen von dem Arbeitskohlegen meines Vaters der hat die aus Norge und ich weiß nicht wie ich sie einordnen soll auf 3en steht "Ryna" und der eine ist von "Nielsmaster" könnt ihr mir das dazu sagen ?! Fotos kann ich evtl nacher oder morgen einstellen...Hoffe einer weiß was.


----------



## Wobblerfan (1. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Tach Leute ! Da ich ja ein Freund von Großwobblern bin , hab ich mir folgendes gedacht : Ich werde dieses Musterstück mit entsprechenden Drillingen ( stelle ich selber her ) vesehen und im nächsten Monat in Schweden ausprobieren . Schweres Schleppgeschirr ist natürlich klar . Mal sehen .:q Gruß Wf |wavey:


----------



## diemai (1. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Tach Leute ! Da ich ja ein Freund von Großwobblern bin , hab ich mir folgendes gedacht : Ich werde dieses Musterstück mit entsprechenden Drillingen ( stelle ich selber her ) vesehen und im nächsten Monat in Schweden ausprobieren . Schweres Schleppgeschirr ist natürlich klar . Mal sehen .:q Gruß Wf |wavey:


 
..............Scherzkeks:m !

@ riecken

.............."Ryna" sagt mir leider nix !

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## FangeNichts5 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin Leute!
Wenn ihr Bock habt, könnt ihr mal hier reinschauen, habe mir ein bisschen was einfallen lassen
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=4091


----------



## Kark (1. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Die Idee finde ich Klasse! Die Wobbler so schön in Szene zu setzen ist echt was fürs Auge. Da entstehen wirklich sehr schöne Bilder. 


#6#6


----------



## FangeNichts5 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Kark schrieb:


> Die Idee finde ich Klasse! Die Wobbler so schön in Szene zu setzen ist echt was fürs Auge. Da entstehen wirklich sehr schöne Bilder.
> 
> 
> #6#6


 
Danke Danke!:m

Werde am WE mal noch etwas gucken, was sich noch so ablichten lässt, habe da noch Ideen|rolleyes


----------



## Norge Fan (1. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Am besten gefällt mir der Sammy zwischen den Auspuffrohren #6.


----------



## vlsk (2. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> Wenn ihr Bock habt, könnt ihr mal hier reinschauen, habe mir ein bisschen was einfallen lassen
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=4091



schön, dass du uns einen so tiefen ausblick in dein auspuffrohr gewährst :m


----------



## FangeNichts5 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Scheint ja ne gute Resonanz zu geben

Mal schauen, wann es neue Fotos gibt, hatte dieses WE einfach keine Zeit#c


----------



## Oldy50 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi, Jungs, hat jemand ahnung was für köder sind das ?
Sehen aus wie Garnelen, ca. 9cm mit Schaufel. welche marke
könnte es sein (kommen aus usa)
danke fürs info


----------



## Kark (4. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Bei mir gab es am Wochenende auch ein Paar Miniwobbler zum Forellenfischen an der UL-Rute.

*Abu Garcia Tormetor in 5cm, Farben GOR und RT






Iron Claw Cootie in 3cm, Farbe S






Balzer Suspending in 4cm*


----------



## Bobster (4. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin Kark,

berichte mal wie der kleine Tormentor läuft ?


Leider musste ich feststellen, dass es irgendwie 2 Serien gibt ?

Der Unterschied besteht in der Tauchschaufel, welche bei den neuen sehr viel kleiner ausfällt und den kleinen dann nicht mehr so gut "wobbeln" lässt wie bei der "ersten" Serie.
Dessen Tauchschaufel ist wesentlich größer/voluminöser und bringt eine super Aktion, besonders beim "twitchen".

Von den neuen bin ich in Ihrer Aktion enttäuscht.


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



> Hi, Jungs, hat jemand ahnung was für köder sind das ?
> Sehen aus wie Garnelen, ca. 9cm mit Schaufel. welche marke
> könnte es sein (kommen aus usa)
> danke fürs info



Die kenne ich das sollen krebse da stellen die habe ich auch und fangen besonders im Meer am Grund geschleppt


----------



## Amero (5. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

#h

PikeFighter Junior :k
8 cm
10,0 gr.
2,0 m tauchtiefe





Cormoran Minnow
9,0 cm
9,0 gr.
1,2 m tauchtiefe



​


----------



## Kark (5. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Der Cormoran sieht ganz interessant aus. Wie sind seine Twitch-Eigenschaften denn so?

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## Amero (5. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

#h
dieser twitchbait flankt und bricht schön aus beim kleinsten rucken,man kann ihn auch recht hart/aggressiv jerken,ich bin echt begeistert von diesen köder​


----------



## Säp (5. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*


----------



## Kark (5. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Nette Geldanlage Säp


----------



## Leski (5. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Kark schrieb:


> Der Cormoran sieht ganz interessant aus. Wie sind seine Twitch-Eigenschaften denn so?
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Kark



Hi,
man glaubt es kaum aber dieser Köder is echt der Hammer,sehr unscheinbar,hab damit schon etliche verschiedene Fische gefangen.
Solltest ihn dir mal zulegen,der Preis is auch nicht schlecht|bigeyes


----------



## FangeNichts5 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Amero
Wie liegen denn bei den beiden Ködern so die Preise? Würden in mein Spektrum passen, wenn denn der Preis stimmt|rolleyes


----------



## spike999 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Kark schrieb:


> Der Cormoran sieht ganz interessant aus. Wie sind seine Twitch-Eigenschaften denn so?
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Kark


 

echt super,die hechte bei uns lieben ihn...


----------



## Amero (6. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

#h

@säp schöne schlagwobbler.......da liegt einiges an moneten,
diesen cormoran wobbler hat schlappe 5,99 taler gekostet bei angeljoe in potsdam,wie die preise im moment im netz so sind |kopfkratkeine ahnung#c​


----------



## Gemini (6. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ich hab schon immer sehr gerne und erfolgreich mit den 
Cormoran Belly Dogs/basspro xps geangelt.

Aber die neueren Team Cormoran Serien machen durchweg 
einen sehr guten Eindruck was Design und Preis anbelangt.

Werde mich da vor dem 01.06. auch noch eindecken, die 
Minnows als günstige Alternative zu LC Pointer bspw.


----------



## QWERTZ (6. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Gemini schrieb:


> die
> Minnows als günstige Alternative zu LC Pointer bspw.



Wenn sie denn konkurenzfähig sind!?
Werde ich aber in jedem fall auch testen! Der Preis ist schon sehr gut.

@Amero: 
Was macht der Köder denn beim Wurf für eine Figur?
Fliegt er annährend so gut wie der Pointer?

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Gemini (6. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Wenn sie denn konkurenzfähig sind!?



Versuch macht klug. Ich hab hier ein Gewässer an dem ich im 
Schnitt drei bis vier Wobbler die Woche verliere. Gufis noch 
mehr.

Das wäre mit Pointern sicher spannend, aber finanztechnisch
 ziemlich unangenehm


----------



## Amero (6. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

#h
@qwertz,keine ahnung ich besitze keinen pointer zum vergleichen,was ich aber sagen kann,dank seines weitwurfsystems im inneren kommt man auf eine gute weite,ich finde er hat gute flugeigenschaften​


----------



## QWERTZ (6. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Amero schrieb:


> #h
> @qwertz,keine ahnung ich besitze keinen pointer zum vergleichen,was ich aber sagen kann,dank seines weitwurfsystems im inneren kommt man auf eine gute weite,ich finde er hat gute flugeigenschaften​




Cool, danke für die schnelle Antwort! 
Wird geordert...


----------



## Bobster (6. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Der LC-Pointer ist den Cormoran-Minnows oder präziser gesagt, den Team Cormoran 2011 Produkten um *Welten*
überlegen.
Nicht nur durch sein Weitwurfsystem sondern auch ganz klar durch seine hochwertige, qualitative Verarbeitung und seine
sehr guten Laufeigenschaften.

Das alles haben die neuen *Team Cormoran *Produkte absolut nicht zu bieten !

Allein der Versuch Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen ist auffällig |kopfkrat

Wie dem auch sei und wirklich ist 
persönlich habe ich mir schon im Januar eine größeres
Sortiment der Team Cormoran Minnows, etc., zugelegt
und bin vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis sehr beeindruckt !

Sehr hochwertiges "nachempfinden" einzelner Fischarten.
Gute Drillinge und Splitringe.
Verhältnismässig brauchbares "wobbeln und flanken"
Ausreichendes wurfverhalten.

Sieht besser aus als er dann letztendlich "performed" 

Aber für den Preis - TOP :m

Anbei auf die schnelle einige von "denen"


----------



## Gemini (6. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Allein der Versuch Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen ist auffällig



Meinst du mich jetzt? 

Ich sagte nur dass ich die Minnows als Alternative nehmen will
 weil ich nicht vier Pointer die Woche über den Jordan gehen 
lassen will 

Unsere Hechte hier sind (hoffentlich) nicht so wählerisch...


----------



## aalk47 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

also die daiwa gewobbels kommen von megabass ... und wenn ich an daiwa-cormoran und fixkostendegression denke, hoere ick ne nachtigall trapsen ....

viele leute meinen, dass pointe rkacke fliegen.

und:
die cormoranski wobble haben mir bisher immer gut fisch gebracht. gerade, weil ich sie wg ihres guenstigen preises risknt fische.

laufen und werfen tun die super.


----------



## diemai (7. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo , Gemeinde , 


Hier 'mal meine neuesten Wobbels , .........soeben von einem Freund aus "Down Under" geschickt bekommen :

Das erste Bild zeigt einen "Esoteric Lure" , ....gebaut von einem halbprofessionellen Wobblerschnitzer , .....auf dem zweiten Bild(sorry für die schlechte Qualität , die Kamera spackt manchmal 'rum) ist ein "Tuckertime" , ........ebenfalls von einer kleinen Manufaktur , allerdings aus Kunststoff mit einer größeren Kugel 'drin , die anscheinend auch als verschiebbares Wurfgewicht dient, .........das dritte Bild zeigt die Bauchansicht diese Tiefläufers .

Beide Köder sind beliebte Sammelobjekte in Australien .

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (7. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

............so , .............noch mehr "Aussies" :

Auf den ersten beiden Bildern drei "Gidgee Lures" , Modellname ist "Ripple" , ........ebenfalls handgemacht von einem bekannten Schnitzer dort , .......zwei Tiefläufer und ein flach laufender Wobbler .

Die nächsten beiden Bilder zeigen einen typisch australischen Tiefläufer(9 m +) von einer dortigen Köderschmiede namens "JDLures" , ....den "100 Python" in der "Crash Dive Crab"-Version , .........es gibt davon noch eine 140er-Version(mm Länge ohne Schaufel) , die ist mit 35 Fuß+ Tauchtiefe angegeben(10,5 m+) !

Mehr davon hier :

http://www.jdlurestas.com/

Bin schon total gespannt , wie der so läuft und ob er mir nicht die Rute aus'ser Hand zieht#c !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Shadrap (7. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

#6

Wunderschöne Teile. Besonders den Krebs finde ich sehr originell.


----------



## SmokaLot (7. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*


----------



## Wobblerfan (7. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@  diemai  
Klasse Teile |rolleyes . Falls Du den 10.5 plus nicht bändigen kannst , nehm ich ihn Dir gerne ab  . Gruß Wf  #h


----------



## Norge Fan (8. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ diemai      

Sehr schöne Wobbler...........gut wenn man Freunde in Australien hat,die einen mit so netten Teilen versorgen #6.


----------



## diemai (8. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Wobblerfan 

Danke , .....aber ich denke, den werde ich selber behalten , .........ist übrigens die 9m -Version !

@ Norge Fan

Dankeschön , ......habe vor einiger Zeit auch einige Köder 'rübergeschickt , ...ist halt 'n Tausch , .........werde jetzt im Mai meine "Aussies" ausgiebig testen , .....wäre ja gelacht , wenn unsere Fische die nicht auch mögen würden !

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (8. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo Leute ! Hier mal ein paar Balzer . Oben ein Flachläufer , darunter zwei Tiefläufer . Sind zwar keine aussergewöhnlichen Wobbler , aber ich find sie trotzdem schön . Gruß  Wf #h


----------



## Norge Fan (8. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Morgen kommt mein Frauchen aus den Staaten wieder...........mit ein paar neuen Wobblern für ihren "lieben Mann" im Gepäck ......Bilder folgen dann demnächst.


----------



## diemai (9. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Wobblerfan 

..................sind ja recht große Teile !

@ Norge Fan

...........auf die Amis bin ich ja gespannt !

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Norge Fan (9. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ diemai             

Naja so spannend wird das nicht,als Lucky Craft Fetischist  gab`s nichts anderes.   

Mit allem anderen hätte ich sie überfordert. Die Flohmärkte dort sind nämlich wahre Goldgruben für Wobbler-Sammler.  

Leider musste ich wegen der Arbeit zu Hause bleiben #q.


----------



## DropShotter (9. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin!

Hab mit Goolgetter unser Waffenarsenal erweitert:

Deps Balisong 100 und 130SP
OSP Rudra 130S
Salmo Slider 7S


----------



## Wobblerfan (9. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Schicke Teile hast Du Dir da zugelegt . Besonders der mittlere .  Gruß   Wf #h


----------



## DropShotter (10. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Das ist Black back Red belly!

Den gibt es zum Beispiel bei Stollenwerk!

Der sieht in Natura echt schick aus!|supergri


----------



## Bobster (10. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Weder Fisch noch Fleisch ....|supergri
Weder Wobbler noch Blinker...

....eher ein großer Streamer |kopfkrat

Ich probier Ihn einfach mal aus :q

Hat schon wer Erfahrungen mit dem "HK" in Bezug auf werfen,
führen, etc., ?


----------



## Norge Fan (10. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Mal schnell ein paar Pics von den mitgebrachten Wobblern.


----------



## LarsS (11. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hab hier mal was von ganz unten aus der Tacklebox gekramt.

http://img17.*ih.us/img17/6352/ukko.jpg

Kennt wahrscheinlich nicht mehr jeder. 
Turus Ukko Jerk (leider wird nur noch die standard Version Hergestellt und nicht mehr der Jerk)
Ich bin gespannt ob die Hechte noch auf Oldschool stehen :q


----------



## diemai (11. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Norge Fan

Super Teile #6#6, .........auf den "Spro" bin ich auch noch scharf , ...habe ihn aber bisjetzt in keinem hiesigen Laden gesehen , ...bestellen möchte ich jedoch nicht(lohnt nicht die Versandkosten wegen einem Teil) .

Gut durch'n Zoll bekommen ?

@ LarsS

Es existieren davon aber noch irgendwelche Billig-Kopien , ...habe ich vor ca. 2 Jahren 'mal bei  "Moritz KaKi" gesehen , ...war'n glaub'ich von ABU ???

                                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## goolgetter (11. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ DropShotter

Mal sehen was die uns so bringen werden!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (11. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Echt nett die Ukkos, die hab ich noch nie gesehn. Gibts die noch irgendwo zu beziehen?

Gruß Fabi


----------



## LarsS (11. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Echt nett die Ukkos, die hab ich noch nie gesehn. Gibts die noch irgendwo zu beziehen?
> 
> Gruß Fabi




Ab und zu mal in der Bucht


----------



## DropShotter (11. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



goolgetter schrieb:


> @ DropShotter
> 
> Mal sehen was die uns so bringen werden!



Na ich hoffe doch mal jede Menge schöne Fische!

Mal sehen wann wir die mal antesten können!

Gruß

DS


----------



## Norge Fan (14. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Norge Fan
> 
> Super Teile #6#6, .........auf den "Spro" bin ich auch noch scharf , ...habe ihn aber bisjetzt in keinem hiesigen Laden gesehen , ...bestellen möchte ich jedoch nicht(lohnt nicht die Versandkosten wegen einem Teil) .
> 
> ...


 
Frauchen war doch in den Staaten .......und ja sie ist gut durch den Zoll gekommen.  

Von dem Spro hab ich noch nen anderen Farbton ,stell ich morgen bzw. heute mal rein.


----------



## Norge Fan (14. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Versprochen ist versprochen :q...........


----------



## diemai (14. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Versprochen ist versprochen :q...........


 

.................sehr schön , .....muß 'mal zusehen , das ich auch einen bekomme !

                                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## FangeNichts5 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Als ich gestern beim Tackler war, und noch 10€ übrig blieben, habe ich mir überlegt, noch einen dieser Team Cormoran Wobbler mitzunehmen, der sah einfach zu gut aus und wurde schon so oft hier gelobt|rolleyes







@ Norge-Fan
Was kost denn umgerchnet ungefähr ein Sammy? Finde den Köder so geil, aber für mich fast unbezahlbar (bei Privatkäufen hatte ich schon Glück)|rolleyes


----------



## Amero (15. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

#h
Ratet mal  
gab es in der Bucht für schlappe 7 Taler |supergri
ein guter Nachbau ? 




​


----------



## Norge Fan (15. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ FangeNichts5              

So zwischen 10-11 € hat meine liebe Frau bezahlt.  
Hier mürde ich mir die Dinger auch nicht kaufen.


----------



## Norge Fan (15. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Amero schrieb:


> #h
> 
> Ratet mal
> gab es in der Bucht für schlappe 7 Taler |supergri
> ein guter Nachbau ?​


 
..............dem Live Pointer sehr ähnlich


----------



## xcarphunter (21. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi,
Ich fliege diesen Samstag nach Irland an den Shannon und werde versuchen einige Hechte zu überlisten 
Pünktlich zu diesem Zeitpunkt habe ich mir ein paar Wobbler besorgt. Ich würde mich über einige Informationen/Erfahrungen über diese Köder freuen^^ Also postet bitte eure (falls vorhandenen) Erfahrungen mit einem dieser Köder 
1. Rapala X-Rap Subwalk in 9 cm
2. Balzer Colonel Z Joker in 12cm
3. Balzer Colonel Gold Jointed 2tlg. im Fireshark Design 13cm (Floating)
4. Tournament Daiwa Spawn Black Sniper 10cm (Suspender)

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Bobster (25. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

*Vorher.........nachher :m*



*



*
*




*


----------



## diemai (25. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Bobster

.................die sehen zum Anbeißen aus #6!

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## angelpfeife (25. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Sauber #6, mich würd aber mal interessieren wie gut ein komplett unbemalter fängt. Nur so aus interesse|kopfkrat


----------



## Norge Fan (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> .................sehr schön , .....muß 'mal zusehen , das ich auch einen bekomme !
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h


 
Mach mal,die sehen nicht nur gut aus ..............die fangen auch. 
Gehört zwar nicht hier hin aber ich denk mal es ist OK,denn ein Wobbler ist ja zu sehen . 

Die Dinger haben ein unglaublich realistisches Laufverhalten. Man kann ihn extrem langsam fischen.


----------



## diemai (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Norge Fan

.........."Petri Heil" , ........hab' erst'mal mit 'nem Zweiteiler von DAM Vorlieb genommen|supergri!

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## baitcast1 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi Wobbler Freunde, 

habe hier noch ein paar Illex Wobbler. Da meine Tackle Box so voll ist und ich einges doppelt habe stehen diese hier zum Verkauf.
Sie sind alle neu und ungefischt. Zusammen 80€.

- Illex Arnaud Flottant  110mm 18g  HL Iwashi
- Illex SQ 61 Gardon 4,5g
- Illex DDSQ 67 Goujon 6,8g
- Illex SQ 61 Ablette 4,5g
- Illex Jason Gravedigger 90 Sp  Bone
- Illex SQ 61 Truitelle  4,5g
- Illex Jason Gravedigger 110 SP Mat Tiger 

Gruß


----------



## diemai (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



baitcast1 schrieb:


> Hi Wobbler Freunde,
> 
> habe hier noch ein paar Illex Wobbler. Da meine Tackle Box so voll ist und ich einges doppelt habe stehen diese hier zum Verkauf.
> Sie sind alle neu und ungefischt. Zusammen 80€.
> ...


 
Zum Verkaufen gibt's hier im Board eine Extra-Rubrik :

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=84

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

*Vorher...nachher....mittendrinn *

*





*


----------



## west1 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> *Vorher...nachher....mittendrinn *


Vorher






nachher






und hier noch eins von mittendrin


----------



## Bobster (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hubert,
Du bist ja auch der absolute Profi und eher im Besenstiel-Tröt zuhause.

Bei meiner Grobmotorik langt es meist nur zu den 
"Knock-offs".

...obwohl, mit einem meiner "selbstgezimmerten"
Miniwobs habe ich vor einigen Tagen meine
stärkste BaFo (54cm) bis jetzt gefangen

...es kommt halt auf das "wobbeln" an 
alles andere ist unwichtig :m

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3322453&postcount=375


----------



## west1 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Bei meiner Grobmotorik langt es meist nur zu den
> "Knock-offs".



Jeder wie er kann.

Ehrlich gesagt hab ichs mir auch schon überlegt mir mal so ein paar nackte zu kaufen. Ich war schon nahe dran.


----------



## Seeforellenjäger (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

wow! die sind ja mal so richtig gut lackiert!!!


----------



## DropShotter (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin Männers!:vik:

Hab auch noch ein wenig aufgerüstet:

Water Monitor 95 Chartreuse Shad
Smash Minnow 110F Chartreuse Shad
Smash Minnow 110F HL Strip Blue Gill 
DD Smash Minnow HL Strip Blue Gill 
Magsquad 128 Jelly Shad 
Bowstick Shine Katana 
TN/70 Red Craw 
Sk-Pop Ayu Head 
Sk-Pop Grande Agressive Bass 
Clyde Mudsucker 110 HL Katakuchi 

Nächste Woche folgt dann der ausgiebige Test!:q

Gruß

DS


----------



## LOCHI (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

So heute neu dazu gekommen.

[img=http://img856.*ih.us/img856/4656/dsc00213f.th.jpg]


[img=http://img6.*ih.us/img6/8159/dsc00214ax.th.jpg]


----------



## Norge Fan (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Lucky Craft Pointer (180 mm -52 g ) in Flash Blue Herring.    






 


Hut ab vor den Leuten die in den oberen Postings ihre selbstgebauten Wobbler vorstellen #6#6#6.  

Da hab ich leider nicht die Zeit zu .


----------



## Brot (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Zwar nicht gekauft, dafür aber gestern meinen ersten "Fisch" beim blinkern gefangen |supergri

http://img21.*ih.us/img21/7459/img20110603142645.jpg


----------



## diemai (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Brot schrieb:


> Zwar nicht gekauft, dafür aber gestern meinen ersten "Fisch" beim blinkern gefangen |supergri


 
Glückspilz , ............ich finde auch immer gerne Köder!

Habe das Modell auch , ......aber in "Herring"-Farbe(oder so ?!) , ....mußte ich allerdings bezahlen#c!

                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo Leute ! Bin gerade zurück aus Schweden und habe dort unter anderem dieses schicke Teil erworben :k . Ist zwar nicht direkt ein Wobbler , aber ich konnte nicht dran vorbei kommen .  Handarbeit , 20cm lang . Gruß an alle   Wf  #h


----------



## diemai (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Sehr schöner Custom-Jerk #6, .......der Malstil kommt mir bekannt vor , der Name allerdings nicht !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> , .......der Malstil kommt mir bekannt vor


Solarfall (Solarbaits)



> , der Name allerdings nicht


http://www.wolfcreeklures.com/index_swe.php


----------



## Wobblerfan (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ diemai   Ja , sehen klasse aus die Dinger ! Hatte auch das Rotauge in der Hand , nur kamen dann mahnende Worte aus Mutters Mund  .

@  Hubert    Vielen Dank für den Link #6 

So , hier noch einen PROWLER aus dem Hause BANDIT LURES . 115 mm lang , 4m Tauchtiefe , geht aber tiefer . Ein Australier .
Dann noch zwei SAVAGEAR , 13 und 18 cm lang . Slow sinking in den Farben Herring . Die sehen richtig gut aus und laufen sehr gut . 
Jetzt noch was in eigener Sache : Muttern hat ihren Topwobbler leider versenkt . Sieht aus wie eine Makrele . Hatte ich hier im Thread auch schon drinn , find ich nur nicht wieder . Auf dem Bauch stand nur   THE PRINCE  . Jemand hatte geschrieben , es könnte ein Baramundi Mauler sein ;+  . Wenn mir da einer helfen könnte , wäre ich sehr dankbar .  Viele Grüße   Bernd #h


----------



## diemai (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Wobblerfan

Kann sein , das ich das war , ......habe davon noch zwei oder drei große Modelle irgendwo 'rumliegen !

http://www.koedershop.de/html/meine_wobbler.html

(runterscrollen)

@ west1

...........du sagtst es , .......Solarfall , ....kenn ich doch|supergri !

                      Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Lorenz (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Der Sammy 100 in dem Ghost Dekor ist wie man sieht schon angekaut.Der dient nur zum Vergleich mit dem 105er.




Oben links die "Schnauzen" im Vergleich.






Ich bin mal gespannt ob man einen Unterschied merkt.Der 105 kommt bulliger,aber nen Tick leichter daher als der 100er und hat ne dumpfe Kugel drin. 
Der Gunfish hat keine große dumpfe,aber wohl noch ein paar mittlere plus die kleinen hell klingenden wie der Sammy 100.


----------



## weberei (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ich habe mir auch mal was gegönnt.
Von meinen Großeltern aus ihrem USA-Urlaub mitbringen lassen :vik:


----------



## Bobster (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ist die LC-Mania ausgebrochen :q

*@Lorenz*
...sehr schöne Oberflächenköder #6
...hab' in unseren Talsperren noch niemals etwas darauf landen können #c
Diese Jungs hier machen auch sehr schöne:
http://www.topwater-productions.de/

*@weberei*
....ist schon etwas günstiger im Vergleich zu hier.
....schön, wenn man nette Großeltern hat :q


----------



## M4rius93 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Wie genau führt man solche Topwaterköder?? Kenn ich gar nicht...


----------



## Lorenz (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Ist die LC-Mania ausgebrochen :q
> 
> *@Lorenz*
> ...sehr schöne Oberflächenköder #6
> ...



LC hat halt ein faires Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis,wenn man bei entsprechenden Quellen kauft. Selbst der 128iger schlug "nur" mit ~11 zu buche (Versand war frei).
Die beiden Hechtchen grad eben gingen übrigens auf einen schnöden Mepps...war aber auch ein trüber Tümpel.

Man muss halt Vertrauen in den Kram aufbauen.Das hatte ich anfangs auch nicht...wenn du also mal an entsprechenden Spots vorbeikommst und sei es nur ein Schwarm williger Schniepelbarsche,dann häng ihn dran.


----------



## diemai (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



M4rius93 schrieb:


> Wie genau führt man solche Topwaterköder?? Kenn ich gar nicht...


 
........kommt 'drauf an , was du für einen hast , ........Popper , Propbait , Creeper , Crawler oder Stickbait , ........man sollte mit jedem Köder unter der Rutenspitze etwas "üben" , um die beste Führungsweise herauszufinden , ........bei einigen Modellen sind auch Variationen möglich .

Bei YouTube könntest du bestimmt fündig werden , ......gib' einfach "Oberflächenköder" oder auch "Topwater Lures" in die Suchfunktion ein .

Sind allerdings auch keine Wunderköder , .......nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen fangen sie besser , bzw. lassen sich besser einsetzen(z.B. über oder zwischen Kraut oder in sehr flachem Wasser) .

Ich persönlich favorisiere auch oft Köder , die eine Oberflächen , sowie auch eine Unterwasseraktion haben , .......hat sich schon oft als Joker erwiesen , wenn reine Oberflächenköder keine Beachtung finden  , ...z. B. der "Lucky13" von Heddon  , der "Bass Oreno" von Luhr Jensen sowie auch diverse Eigenbauten .

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Gemini (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Habe in Taiwan ein paar sehr schön verarbeitete Wobbler zu 
sehr moderaten Preisen gefunden, die einzigsten Asian-
Beauties die ich mit heimbringen darf...


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Geile Dinger.#6:k

Der gestreifte in der Mitte kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor . . .;+

Wie der hier, nur andere Farbe:
http://www.angel-discount24.de/team...w-80md-dark-perch-8cm81g-pi-7126.html?image=0


----------



## Gemini (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Kommt hin, dann weiss ich ja wo Cormoran einkauft 
Gute Wahl, diese taiwanesische Firma macht super Produkte.

Cormoran scheint sich eh für mehr Qualität entschieden zu 
haben wenn man sich das neuere Hardbait-Programm so anschaut.


----------



## don rhabano (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Nennt sich Pontoon 21 ...
Wird in D teilweise durch Cormoran vertrieben.

In Frankreich unter dem Namen "Adams" ....

Hab nen Stick in genau der Farbe...auch hier iwo schon gepostet

lg


----------



## Huchenfreak (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

http://[URL=http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/716/wobbler.jpg/][IMG]http://img716.*ih.us/img716/4840/wobbler.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Huchenfreak (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

http://http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/716/wobbler.jpg/


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> http://%3Ca%20href=http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/716/wobbler.jpg/%20target=_blank%3E[IMG]http://img716.*ih.us/img716/4840/wobbler.jpg[/IMG]



Nix zu sehen.|kopfkrat


----------



## spike999 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

die sehen ja mal geil aus...was sind das für welche?


----------



## Bobster (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@Huchenfreak

Also mein Lieber 
sofort mal die Bezugsquelle rausrücken 

Die sehen ja nun mal ganz schön lecker aus :m

Danke


----------



## e!k (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Geile Dinger.#6:k
> 
> Der gestreifte in der Mitte kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor . . .;+
> 
> ...




Das ist auch die die exakt gleiche Form, wie die des Megabass Trickdarter.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Das sind so handgemacht Dinger.... davon hängen beim lokalen Dealer auch 30 Stück an der Wand hinter der Kasse. Kosten so um die 10€uronen mein ich mal erfahren zu haben. Wenn Bedarf besteht, geh ich ihn die Tage mal nach dem exakten Namen und Bezugsquelle fragen?


----------



## Kark (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

*Dorado Stick*  11cm, 10gr


----------



## Gemini (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Köder ohne Widerhaken fürs schonende Mefoangeln im Herbst...


----------



## .Sebastian. (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

nen tintenfischköder? damit hakst du sicher Mefos? das is ja mal interessant


----------



## Bobster (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Gemini schrieb:


> Köder ohne Widerhaken fürs schonende Mefoangeln im Herbst...


 


...ist nicht Dein ernst...oder ?  |bigeyes


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*


----------



## diemai (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

....................BEISSEN würden sie wohl schon darauf, .........ABER.......|bigeyes#c#q !

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Kark (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

*Zam* SV (schwebend) 16cm in der Farbe 11


----------



## kojona (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

hallo Angelfreunde,

der folgende wobbler (Powercatcher Cranky Minnow), hat wohl nur einen bruchteil von all den ködern gekostet, auf die diese 1,3 kg leichte, donau-lachsforelle über zwei angeltage nicht gebissen hat.
ich wollt die hoffnung schon aufgeben, bis ich mehr oder weniger aus verzweiflung, in die letzte ecke meiner köderbox gegriffen hab und den 2€ "kram" an den wirbel gehängt hab.
als die forelle sich dann nach wenigen würfen auf den (aggresiv geführten) wobbler gestürzt hat, war ich begeistert und hab mich direkt mit allen farben und formen eingedeckt.

ich hoff, der kleine wobbler  geht im bild nicht zu sehr unter...


----------



## firefischer (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

schaut hier her coole website
lohnt sich.
kenn den ersteller
http://angeltipps.de.to/


----------



## Kark (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Was hat diese Schleichwerbung hier im Wobbler-Fotothread zu suchen?

#d


----------



## FangeNichts5 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Kark schrieb:


> Was hat diese Schleichwerbung hier im Wobbler-Fotothread zu suchen?
> 
> #d



Hab ich mich auch erst gefragt|kopfkrat

Nachher stell ich nochmal nen leckeren Hardbait rein#6


----------



## diemai (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Kark schrieb:


> Was hat diese Schleichwerbung hier im Wobbler-Fotothread zu suchen?
> 
> #d


 
...............na ja , ........Werbung|kopfkrat , .......die wollen ja schließlich nix verkaufen ?!?

Was soll's , ......muß man sich ja nicht angucken#c !

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Kark (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

*Iron Claw PUSHILY*  floating, 5cm, 4,5gr


----------



## stmiethke (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Das ist mein SavageGear-Wobbler:
Leider hing er die letzten 2 Monate im Baum.......#q


.......bis, der Kescherstab kam!!!!!!!! :g


Sorry wegen der schlechten Qualität|bigeyes


----------



## diemai (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



stmiethke schrieb:


> Das ist mein SavageGear-Wobbler:
> Leider hing er die letzten 2 Monate im Baum.......#q
> 
> 
> ...


 
................hat er aber gut überstanden:q!

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Fragezeichen (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Mahlzeit!

Mir hat letztens ein Bekannter ne Kiste Rost in die Hand gedrückt, zumindest dachte ich das. 
Uraltes Angelzeug, fast ohne Ausnahme Spinnzeugs. Hatte er selber von irgendwem in die Hand gedrückt bekommen und konnte es nicht gebrauchen, weil er nunmal nie spinnen geht.

Also hab ich mich da ein wenig durchgewühlt und auch folgendes entdeckt:

http://img593.*ih.us/img593/1151/img0536rg.th.jpg

Extrem knuffig auf den ersten Blick, irgendwie martialisch auf den zweiten Blick:
http://img3.*ih.us/img3/6505/img0538cf.th.jpg

Die 2 Drillinge würden sich die Waage halten, wenn ich beim wechseln nicht etwas unachtsam gewesen wäre, wie man gleich noch bei Papa Wobbler sieht.

http://img15.*ih.us/img15/9083/img0539eh.th.jpg

http://img819.*ih.us/img819/1715/img0540yh.th.jpg

Kennt jemand dieses merkwürdige Doppeldrillingsystem? Oder Hersteller, Modellname, Herstellungsjahr? Dann bitte PM an mich, würde mich durchaus interessieren.

Müsste aus den 50er-60er Jahren sein, zumindest war der ganze andere Kram etwa aus der Zeit (Spinnfix Spinner, Damyl Spinner, Hakenheftchen mit Werbung für DAM Quick Finessa 285 lustigerweise komplett rostfrei und optisch wie neu die Vorfächer samt Haken usw.)

MFG
Das Fragezeichen


----------



## diemai (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Fragezeichen

Sieht mir sehr nach einem "Helin's Flatfish" oder zumindest einer Kopie dessen aus :

http://lureandmore.com/viewtopic.php?f=361&t=3770

Holz oder Plastik ?

Habe so einen auch in der Größe in einer anderen Farbe(aus Plastik) , ......habe allerdings 'nen Drilling 'rangemacht , ........hab' ich 'mal auf'm Flohmarkt gefunden .

Der andere DAM-Kram hat einen gewissen Sammlerwert ,.......bitte nicht benutzen !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## M4rius93 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



stmiethke schrieb:


> Das ist mein SavageGear-Wobbler:
> Leider hing er die letzten 2 Monate im Baum.......#q
> 
> 
> ...




Warum kam denn der Kescherstab erst nach 2 Monaten?? Plötzlicher Geistesblitz??
|muahah:


----------



## Fragezeichen (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@diemai 

Ja die sehen sich sehr ähnlich. Aber meine sind etwas anders gearbeitet, da ist die "Tauchschaufel" nach innen gewölbt, aber ist ein super Hinweis, bei den Flatfish scheint die tatsächlich flat zu sein. 
Die sind übrigens alle aus Holz (waren noch mehr als die 2 von den Bildern, die sind aber arg mitgenommen). Ich finde meine auch minimal schöner gearbeitet, zumindest glaub ich, dass sie das mal im Neuzustand waren, hat über die Jahre sicher optisch etwas nachgelassen.

Was den DAM Kram und Sammlerwert angeht, also ich kann da schon verstehen, wenn ein Sammler vielleicht mal ein Tränchen rausdrückt, wenn meinereiner damit angeln geht. Aber irgendwie reizt mich das schon mit dem alten Zeug zu angeln, sieht auch so lustig aus in der Kiste mit meinen üblichen "Hightech" Ködern.
Mal ganz davon abgesehen habe ich beim googeln gelesen, dass gerade die Nachkriegsköder eher nicht so beliebt sind bei Sammlern und wohl auch noch recht häufig zu finden sein sollen.
Ich glaube die sollten nach vermutlich etlichen Jahren des Kistendaseins mal wieder Wasser sehen.
Oder geht der Sammlerwert da in Bereiche die tatsächlich finanziell reizen können? Der andere Kram sind alte Veltics, Aglias und ich glaube ein paar schimpfen sich Reflectos oder so.

Auf jeden fall danke ich Dir für den super Tipp mit den Flatfish, da werde ich mal weiterforschen, hat mich neugierig gemacht.


----------



## Wobblerfan (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo Gemeinde   . Eben brachte der Postbote was schönes |rolleyes

Pointer 100 SP    American Shad     Suspending  
Slender Pointer  097 MR     Aurora Shad    Suspending  

Als erstes entferne ich den mittleren Drilling von dem unteren , überflüssig wie ein Kropf ;+  . Gruß  Wf #h


----------



## diemai (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Fragezeichen schrieb:


> @diemai
> 
> Ja die sehen sich sehr ähnlich. Aber meine sind etwas anders gearbeitet, da ist die "Tauchschaufel" nach innen gewölbt, aber ist ein super Hinweis, bei den Flatfish scheint die tatsächlich flat zu sein.
> Die sind übrigens alle aus Holz (waren noch mehr als die 2 von den Bildern, die sind aber arg mitgenommen). Ich finde meine auch minimal schöner gearbeitet, zumindest glaub ich, dass sie das mal im Neuzustand waren, hat über die Jahre sicher optisch etwas nachgelassen.
> ...


 
...............ich denke 'mal , das so alte Vorfachheftchen seltener als Kunstköder sind , ...habe aber keine Ahnung davon , ........'n paar Euro's auf Ebay könnten die aber bringen !

..........beim "Flatfish hat die Tauchfläche auch 'ne leichte Innenwölbung , ....jedenfalls bei den Plastik-Ausführungen !

......es könnte auch ein "Kwikfish"(von Luhr Jensen) sein , fällt mir gerade ein , ........ein recht ähnliches Konkurrenz-Modell , .....ein "Lazy Ike" ist es definitiv nicht !

...........mehr Bilder hier :

http://www.lureandmore.com/viewtopic.php?f=361&t=3698&p=31931&hilit=kwikfish#p31931


http://vintage-fishinglures.com/2-vintage-kautzky-deep-lazy-ike-wood-lure-plug-lot-old



                                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde  . Eben brachte der Postbote was schönes |rolleyes
> 
> Pointer 100 SP American Shad Suspending
> Slender Pointer 097 MR Aurora Shad Suspending
> ...


 
..............der ist bestimmt für den amerikanischen Markt , ....da sind die Wobbels ja immer mit Haken gespickt , ...sogar nur Mittelgroße !

Echt immer nervig , so'n Teil nach'm Fang aus'm Keschernetz 'rauszupicken .

Der Wobbler könnte aber eventuell durch die Haken-Demontage die Balance verlieren , ......muß man ausprobieren .

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## grazy04 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

hab da auch mal was:

http://img37.*ih.us/img37/3784/07012009340.jpg


http://img225.*ih.us/img225/6908/07012009345.jpg

http://img718.*ih.us/img718/7981/07012009349.jpg

http://img220.*ih.us/img220/7311/07012009351.jpg


den hab ich nun seit 2 Jahren in der Kiste liegen. Leider ist er nicht beschriftet, fand ihn aber duch die "Wasserdurchlässe" interessant. Mach nen wahnsins Druck im Wasser und läuft geworfen etwa 1-1,2m


----------



## Bobster (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Sehr schön !

Besonders die technischen Finessen an einigen Wobblern
interessieren mich sehr.

Das Prinzip des "Wasser durchströmens" ist ja nicht ganz so neu
und auch schon bei Illex praktiziert.

"_Der Seira Minnow hat im Maul einen Eingang und an den Kiemen zwei Ausgänge. Das durchströmende Wasser ist der große Trick, es reizt ganz subtil das Seitenlinienorgan der Räuber."_

Eventuell ist Deiner ja auch aus einer asiatischen Produktion.
Ähnlichkeiten mit dem |kopfkrat Chubby ? hat er ja.

p.s.
Gefangen habe ich auf die Dinger aber auch noch nie etwas


----------



## profifischer (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Vom Aussehen her ist es ja ein Megabass Cyclone SR-X, aber bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen Megabasswobbler gesehen, bei dem keine Aufschrift zu sehen war. Hier mal ein Link dazu. http://www.megabassusa.com/products/sr-x-cyclone


----------



## Bobster (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Megabass kommt wohl eher hinne |supergri


----------



## diemai (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

...............kenne mich mit diesen modernen Teilen zwar nicht so aus , ........finde diese Wassereinlässe aber sehr interessant , ........im Vergleich zu "normalen" Wobblern generieren die 100%ig ein etwas anderes Strömungsmuster , welches die Fische dann über ihr Seitenlinienorgan wahrnehmen können , ........vielleicht macht gerade das den Unterschied|kopfkrat ???

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## grazy04 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

dann muss das ein Super-Sonder-Ausverkaufs-Angebot gewesen sein  , bei dem Preis wäre ich vorbei gegangen! Ich glaub der hat 6€ gekostet. Aber das ist ein perfekter Clone wenns keiner ist, sieht echt wie das Original aus.


----------



## stmiethke (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

*@M4rius93:*
....tja der Kescherstab!!!! war zuerst nicht lang genug!
...ok ich wollt auch lieber Fische angeln als Wobblerangeln
....wobei nem Freund durft ich schon 3x 20€ ausm wasser    ziehn 

ps:ich will nicht das Boardferkel werden also überseht das Kescherstab nicht|evil:


----------



## Zoddl (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@grazy und bobster
Der Wobbler von grazy ist 100% der "Bumble Assotment" von Kinetic - Devil Fish, hat damit also ne dänische Staatsbürgerschaft hinter sich. Ich hab hier von den Teilen gleich drei rumfliegen.

Ach ähmmm... ich könnt dir sogar sagen, wo du den aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach gekauft hast. Dieses Jahr gabs den übrigens für 3.35€ |wavey:


Die Teile machen wirklich enormen Druck! Im Fluss lassen sie sich nur stromabwärts wirklich vernünftig einsetzen und laufen selbst da bei geringem Zug wie Bolle. 
Gegen die Strömung geht meine Spinne (30-60) mit den Wobbis voll in die Knie und dazu lassen sich die Teile selbst mit über Kopf gehaltener Rute kaum in der Lauftiefe beeinflussen. Die laufen vollkommen stur konsequent auf ca. 1m+ bis unter die Rutenspitze. Das ist aber nicht wirklich ein Problem...


... die einzige Reaktion von Fisch, die mir eines dieser Teile (weiss, mit UV - Lackierung, Tieftöner) bisher gebracht hat, war panisches Flüchten! Klingt komisch, ist aber so!
Dazu (quasi Beweis):
Beim spinnen (schmaler Fluss mit Strömungsrinne direkt am Ufer) stehe ich soweit möglich direkt am Ufer, sehe also, was sich vor meinen Füssen alles so bewegt. Vorbeiziehende Karpfen und Döbel oder eben Kleinfisch lassen sich weder durch mich grossartig stören, noch von vorbeigzogenen Spinnern, Twistern oder Wobblern. Lautstarke Chubbys oder RonThomson Sito Wobbler werden entweder komplett ignoriert oder es wird "Platz" gemacht. Scheuchfaktor sozusagen null.
Anders sieht die Sache bei dem Bumble Wobbler aus. Der Kleinfisch verdrückt sich in die Steinpackung oder verzieht sich komplett, die Karpfen sprinten kurze Strecken vor dem Wobbler und die Döbel (selbst die 50+) nehmen mit Vollgas reißaus. Wie Hecht oder Forelle auf den Wobbler reagieren, konnt ich noch nicht beobachten... ahne aber böses... Dieses konsequente Fluchtverhalten hab ich bisher bei nicht einem KuKö beobachten können!

Dementsprechend sehen meine Fangergebnisse aus... braucht man nicht mal zählen können dafür. |kopfkrat
Hast du da schon andere Erfahrungen, grazy???

Hat jemand eine Idee, an was das liegen könnte?? Eventuell wirds ja noch nen super Köder für grosse Hechte, die das "Monster erledigen" ? Oder die UV - Lackierung ist wirklich nur bei wenig Sonnenlicht brauchbar.

Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Bobster (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Zoddl schrieb:


> @grazy und bobster
> Der Wobbler von grazy ist 100% der "Bumble Asso(r)tment" von Kinetic - Devil Fish, hat damit also ne dänische Staatsbürgerschaft hinter sich. Ich hab hier von den Teilen gleich drei rumfliegen.
> 
> Ach ähmmm... ich könnt dir sogar sagen, wo du den aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach gekauft hast. Dieses Jahr gabs den übrigens für 3.35€
> ...


 
|good:

Also, das hast Du so lebhaft beschrieben, den Wobbler muß ich haben 

Für Hinweise wo ich Ihn im Internet bestellen kann,
setzte ich eine Belohnung aus !

*"Bumble Asso(r)tment" von Kinetic - Devil Fish*

wanted Dead or Alive 

Nein, also ich würde mich über Hinweise freuen 

Könnte es der sein:
http://angelshop.gummitanke.de/epag...ObjectPath=/Shops/62918221/Products/KE99109-3


----------



## grazy04 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@Zoddl
super Beitrag! Hab bisher die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht, riesen Druck unter Wasser, da muss man schon mit ner kräftigen Rute rann, ich hab den aber erst 2x gefischt, 0 Erfolg. 

bei Ebay gibbet es den in verschiedenen Farben

KlickKlack


----------



## Zoddl (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@bobster
Der Wobbler in deinem Link ist die Tiefläufervariante. Der würde sich bei mir hier wahrscheinlich nur zum tieferlegen des Flussbetts lohnen. 
Und auf der Verpackung steht tatsächlich "Bumble assotment". Über das fehlende 'r' hab ich mich damals auch gewundert...

In grazys Link gibts auch genau den von mir beschriebenen Scheucher, auffindbar als Farbvariante 3.


Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## KawangA (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

moin moin,
neulich beim tackeldealer sind mir kleine wobbler aufgefallen. als oberflächenwobbler a la bonnie von illex und co. nur 55 mm lang. dieser ist von der "marke/firma" maria. nie gehört und dochmal einen gekauft. letztes we eingeweiht und fängt auch.
der nachteil ist bei welligen wasser ist er sehr schwer zuführen.
gute flugeigenschaften hat er für seine größe. 
kennt jemand die marke/firma und hat schon erfahrungen gemacht ??
hier nun das bild.

gruß kawanga


----------



## FangeNichts5 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin Leute!
Für euch Spezis sicherlich keine schwere Aufgabe, könnt ihr mir evtl die Namen dieser beiden Rapalas verraten?#c


----------



## spike999 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

der obere ist ein husky jerk
und der untere ein fat rap


----------



## FangeNichts5 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



spike999 schrieb:


> der obere ist ein husky jerk
> und der untere ein fat rap



Jo, danke!#6

Ist mir jetzt ein wenig peinlich, wo ich doch selber Husky Jerks fische, nur in 6 und 8cm, und da hat mich jetzt der 3. Drilling irritiert|rolleyes


----------



## diemai (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



spike999 schrieb:


> der obere ist ein husky jerk
> und der untere ein fat rap


 
.................ein "Down Deep Fat Rap" , ........der "Fat Rap" hat eine fast rechteckige und kleinere Schaufel , ........."Körperbau" ist gleich !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (19. August 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Tach Ihr Lieben ! Schade , nichts mehr los ? Habe versucht ein paar Bilder von einigen Neuzugängen reinzustellen ,ist misslungen ;+ . Morgen erstmal meinen 30cm Hecht von Balzer aufarbeiten , hatte ihn doch ein Freiwasserhecht letzten Juni verunstaltet . Leider ausgeschlitzt  Gruß Wf #h


----------



## vlsk (5. September 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

...wir brauchen neue Bilder!


----------



## Kark (10. September 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

*Salmo Sting*

12cm - floating  Farbe YD


----------



## diemai (10. September 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Kark schrieb:


> *Salmo Sting*
> 
> 12cm - floating Farbe YD


 
Ist der neu auf'm Markt , ......kann mich nicht entsinnen , den schon 'mal gesehen zu haben , .......erinnert mich aber stark an'nen "Rapala Magnum" ?

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bassproshops (10. September 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



KawangA schrieb:


> moin moin,
> neulich beim tackeldealer sind mir kleine wobbler aufgefallen. als oberflächenwobbler a la bonnie von illex und co. nur 55 mm lang. dieser ist von der "marke/firma" maria. nie gehört und dochmal einen gekauft. letztes we eingeweiht und fängt auch.
> der nachteil ist bei welligen wasser ist er sehr schwer zuführen.
> gute flugeigenschaften hat er für seine größe.
> ...



Hallo
Ich denke es handelt sich bei den Maria-Ködern um Wobbler von wft , zumindest gibt es eine wobblerserie die so heist
http://www.gerlinger.de/page/product-detail/__/shop/prod/30204/8/30052
ob die allerdings auch einen stickbait haben weiss ch nicht!

Gruß Robin


----------



## Bobster (11. September 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Maria gibt es an fast jeder Ecke 

z.B.

http://www.nippon-tackle.com/Japan-Wobbler/Minnow/Maria-FakeBaits-130::120.html


Die haben ein riesiges Programm in Japan,
leider ist nicht alles direkt in D-land zu bekommen.


----------



## Kark (11. September 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> Ist der neu auf'm Markt , ......kann mich nicht entsinnen , den schon 'mal gesehen zu haben , .......erinnert mich aber stark an'nen "Rapala Magnum" ?
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h




Nee den gibt es schon ewig. Ich habe meinen ersten vor ca. 5-6 Jahren gekauft.
Die gibt es auch noch in kleiner.


----------



## diemai (11. September 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Kark schrieb:


> Nee den gibt es schon ewig. Ich habe meinen ersten vor ca. 5-6 Jahren gekauft.
> Die gibt es auch noch in kleiner.


 
.............vielen Dank für die Info ....!

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Seatrout (12. September 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin, war auch ein bischen shoppen

Verschiedene Hersteller von Daiwa, Taipan und Dam.

beste grüße


----------



## Wobblerfan (12. September 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Tach Seatrout !  Schicke Teile hast Du da :k . Besonders die oben links . Sind die von Daiwa und gibt´s die als Tiefläufer ?
Gruß   Wf #h


----------



## Seatrout (12. September 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Sehen gut aus , wa?

Und ich sach dir die sind DAM!!!|kopfkrat

Sind super verarbeitet und auch nicht teuer.

Die Wobbler nennen sich: Effzett Jawbreaker Icecake 14 und 17cm

Hier:
http://boddenangler.de/DAM-Jawbreaker-17-cm-Ice-Cake?ref=gb

Den genau gibts glaube nicht als DeepDiver , aber in der Serie gibts nochmehr die gutaussehen.

beste grüße


----------



## spike999 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

die dam jawbreaker sind echt super teile,flanken extrem...die hechte bei uns lieben ihn....


----------



## diemai (13. September 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Die DAM borgt sich ja immer irgendwo anders die Wobbler-Designs aus , .........habe noch 'nen 1990 Katalog , da sind sie absolut finnischer Stil ,........ in meinem 1961er Katalog sind's halt klassische Ami-Designs !

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

...........na , .....hat keiner mehr Interesse hier #c?

Habe gestern ein Set von 5 Stk. dieser Wobbler aus Australien erhalten , ........hat mir ein Freund im Tausch für einige meiner Eigenbauten geschickt .

Zwei dieser "Bonnell's Boomer" sind in meiner Ködertasche , daher nicht mit auf'm Foto ,..... gebaut aus Zedernholz von einem australischen Wobblerschnitzer , der schon um die 40 Jahre im Geschäft ist .

Die Köder haben eine leicht gewölbte Alu-Lippe und eingeklebte Ösen aus verzwirbeltem Draht , ......anscheinend kommen sie auch ohne Zusatzballast aus(sind recht leicht für ihre Größe(14cm ohne Lippe) .

Habe mit den anderen beiden "Boomers" heute einige Dutzend Würfe gemacht , leider wollten die Hamburger Hechte heute 'mal wieder überhaupt nicht beißen , .....auf garnix|gr: !

Bin von den Wobbels aber hellauf begeistert , ......sie haben sich nur bei EINEM einzigen Wurf richtig überschlagen , so das sich der Bauchdrilling im Vorfach verheddert hat , ......eine Traumquote im Vergleich zu "GrandMa" und Co. , ...die Wurfweite fand ich auch außergewöhnlich für das geringe Gewicht , .......das resultiert wohl alles aus der recht kleinen Tauchschaufel , denke ich !

Die Aktion ist mit der eines "Rapala Original" oder "Magnum" vergleichbar , aber bestimmt noch etwas dezenter , .....die Tauchtiefe ist wohl so um die 3,0m -3,5m , schätze ich , ........durch den hohen Restauftrieb kamen die Wobbler bei Grundberührung an der Kante immer gut frei , so das ich keine Hänger hatte . 

Werde diese Konstruktion für meine Eigenbauten bestimmt im Auge behalten !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo diemai ! Endlich mal wieder #6 . Feine Teile hast Du ja ergattert , muß ich sagen . Hab auch einige neue , aber es klappt nicht mit den Bildern #c . Schade eigentlich . War einige male mit der Spinne und mit Köfi los , aber nix ;+ . Ich hoffe , das kommt noch . Zeit genug hab ich jetzt ja ( seid zwei Wochen Rentner ) . Dann mach´s mal gut , Gruß Wf #h


----------



## spin-paule (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin moin zusammen,

mein "Künstler" Martin Rypl aus Tschechien hat wieder produziert und ich konnte meine Serie um die Hecht-Imitation (oben) erweitern. Alle Wobbler sind schwimmend, top austariert und haben ein 1 A Laufverhalten! Vor allem nach einem Stopp stark beschleunigt waren sie schon oft erfolgreich.

http://img268.*ih.us/img268/3170/gutsx.jpg

Viele Grüße#h
Paul


----------



## FangeNichts5 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Die sehen ja richtig geil aus!!#6

Was hast du denn dafür hingelegt? Der Website war das nach schnellem überfliegen nicht zu entnehmen


----------



## spin-paule (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> ... Was hast du denn dafür hingelegt? ...



3-2-1... 5,50 € inkl. Versand #6


----------



## FangeNichts5 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



spin-paule schrieb:


> 3-2-1... 5,50 € inkl. Versand #6



Ich hatte jetzt schon mit Preisen jenseits vom Zehner gerechnet#6 Ich denke ein Versuch ist es wert


----------



## diemai (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ spin-paule

..........sehr schöne Wobbler#6 , ....viel zu billig , wenn du mich fragst!

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## tommi1969 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Auch mal nen Bild von mir.         
Für die Rätzelfreunde unter mir.Sind 13.5 Gramm.


----------



## diemai (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



tommi1969 schrieb:


> Auch mal nen Bild von mir.


 

..............der Wobbler taucht doch wohl keine 13,5 Meter tief , oder:m ?

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Der hat wohl am 13.5 Geburtstag |supergri  Gruß Wf  |wavey:


----------



## Bobster (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hoffentlich wird das "ominöse" :q

*13,5*​ 
aufgeklärt |kopfkrat​ 
Ist ja richtig spannend ​ 

Ich tippe auf Gewicht oder Länge :m​


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

ich tipp ja mal auf 13,50 Euro ;-)

obwohl, Länge könnt auch hinkommen.

mal schaun wer recht hat.


----------



## Willi Wobbler (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird das "ominöse" :q
> 
> *13,5*​
> aufgeklärt |kopfkrat​
> ...


 


Tauftiefe in feet könnte auch sein...

13,5 feet entsprechen 4,1148 Meter.

Sieht aber aus meiner Sicht so aus als Tauche der Wobbler 6 Meter +


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ich habe auch eins:


----------



## jkc (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Sehr schöne, ältere Rapis :k


----------



## Sorpe-Keppe (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

du hast recht


----------



## diemai (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ rhinefisher

...........na , ...das nenn' ich 'mal Markentreue , .......eine Sammlung , die neidisch macht:m!

                                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eins:


 

Sehr schöne Sammlung #6

Sind die Drillinge jetzt alle im Flokati :q


----------



## dodo12 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Doyio 

http://img338.*ih.us/img338/451/dscn1733o.jpg


----------



## FishHunter80Bln (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Möchte auch mal mitmachen... hier meine ersten Wobbler mit denen ich im Frühjahr angreifen möchte!


----------



## diemai (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



FishHunter80Bln schrieb:


> Möchte auch mal mitmachen... hier meine ersten Wobbler mit denen ich im Frühjahr angreifen möchte!


 

............die sind ja niedlich !

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hier mal ein "älterer" DAM-sinkend-
aus der Bucht.


----------



## diemai (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Hier mal ein "älterer" DAM-sinkend-
> aus der Bucht.


 
.............Super-Teil , ...nur aus Neugier , ....ist der markiert , ....kenne ich nämlich noch nicht #c?


Hier eine weitere Erwerbung von einem Hamburger Flohmarkt , ...ich vermute , das er von einem australischen Hobbyschnitzer gefertigt wurde , allerdings konnte ihn bisjetzt auf einschlägigen Seiten niemand identifizieren !

Im Stil des bekannten australischen "Stumpjumpers" gehalten , vermutlich aus Balsaholz und unbebleit(ist sehr leicht) , ...das anscheinend eingesetzte Drahtsystem ist aus galvanisiertem Stahldraht(hab' ich bei handgemachten Aussie-Wobblerm auch schon einige Male gesehen) , ....auf dem Rücken die handgeschriebene Aufschrift "Aken Fishing" .

Werde das Teil 'mal in der Badewanne testen und dann eventuell 'mal nachbauen !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> .............Super-Teil , ...nur aus Neugier , ....ist der markiert , ....kenne ich nämlich noch nicht #c?


 
Yep, in der lackierten(Eisen ?)Tauchschaufel einmarkiert, ganz groß, DAM.....in Original Verpackung !

Ich hatte mir noch einige besorgt, welche ich mal nach und nach einstellen werde....

Die *Winter-bastel-kaufen-Zeit* hat ja angefangen...


----------



## diemai (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Yep, in der lackierten(Eisen ?)Tauchschaufel einmarkiert, ganz groß, DAM.....in Original Verpackung !
> 
> Ich hatte mir noch einige besorgt, welche ich mal nach und nach einstellen werde....
> 
> Die *Winter-bastel-kaufen-Zeit* hat ja angefangen...


 
...........was denkst du , wie alt dieser DAM-Wobbler von dir ist ?

Habe dieses Teil heute gefunden , .......kann mir jemand Näheres dazu sagen ?

                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Doc-W-Minnow von Hart :m

'hab ich auch....geht so #c...eher Salzwasser/Brandung/Surf....oder Rhein, Elbe, etc.,...eher "schlangenförmiger lauf".

Auf jedenfall ein Hechtwobbler der seine Chance verdient.

pers. mag ich die Factory-Minnows von Heart lieber...


p.s. Die DAM Wobbler müssten so aus den 80igern sein.


----------



## diemai (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Doc-W-Minnow von Hart :m
> 
> 'hab ich auch....geht so #c...eher Salzwasser/Brandung/Surf....oder Rhein, Elbe, etc.,...eher "schlangenförmiger lauf".
> 
> ...


 

.............vielen Dank für die Info !

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## spin-paule (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo zusammen,

hier noch eine seltene Innovation:

"Wobbler im Schafspelz" :q
http://img843.*ih.us/img843/6306/gutfeder.jpg

Über das Laufverhalten kann ich noch nichts sagen. Ich möchte den Wobbler erst nächstes Jahr testen, wenn Jungvögel gelegentlich aus dem Nest fallen.

Viele Grüße
Paul


----------



## diemai (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



spin-paule schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier noch eine seltene Innovation:
> 
> ...


 
.......echt starkes Teil , .....hast du sicherlich selbst gebaut , oder ?

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## spin-paule (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> .......echt starkes Teil , .....hast du sicherlich selbst gebaut , oder ?...



Nö... sonst hätte ich ihn sicher in den "Wobbler vom Besenstiel-Threat" gestellt. 
Der bereits erwähnte tschechische Hersteller hat den Entwurf erstmalig in die Bucht gestellt. Wollte keiner haben - da hab ich zugeschlagen 1,50 € + Versand. 

Gruß
Paul


----------



## diemai (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



spin-paule schrieb:


> Nö... sonst hätte ich ihn sicher in den "Wobbler vom Besenstiel-Threat" gestellt.
> Der bereits erwähnte tschechische Hersteller hat den Entwurf erstmalig in die Bucht gestellt. Wollte keiner haben - da hab ich zugeschlagen 1,50 € + Versand.
> 
> Gruß
> Paul


 
..........super Preis , .......wundert mich doch immer wieder , wie "konservativ" doch die meisten Angler sind:q:m!

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## pionier2511 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Yozuri Stoop 50 MR 

Meiner meinung nach der beste Wobbler für Bachforellen .

http://img823.*ih.us/img823/1448/dsc0003aas.jpg


----------



## diemai (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



pionier2511 schrieb:


> Yozuri Stoop 50 MR
> 
> Meiner meinung nach der beste Wobbler für Bachforellen .


 
...............der ist aber klein:m!

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## pionier2511 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> ...............der ist aber klein:m!
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h




Glaub mir klein aber OHO


----------



## diemai (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



pionier2511 schrieb:


> Glaub mir klein aber OHO


 
.............glaube ich dir gern , .......ist aber leider nicht so gut zu erkennen !

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## FangeNichts5 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> .............glaube ich dir gern , .......ist aber leider nicht so gut zu erkennen !
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Das Bild ist aber trotzdem genial, der Köder steht im Mittelpunkt und unten die BaFo. Echt top!!!#6#6

Bei mir gabs in letzter Zeit kaum neue Wobbels. Aber ich glaube ich habe hier noch ein paar Barschwobbler, die ich noch nicht gezeigt hab


----------



## pionier2511 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> .............glaube ich dir gern , .......ist aber leider nicht so gut zu erkennen !
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h




Dann hoffe ich das man es hier besser erkennen kann :m

http://img338.*ih.us/img338/6015/cimg1643bildgrendern.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## diemai (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



pionier2511 schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich das man es hier besser erkennen kann :m


 

Super , ......danke , .....ich 'glaube , ich hab' auch noch so'n Teil irgendwo , ....hab' ich 'mal aus USA bekommen , .....diese besondere Lippen-Form kommt mir bekannt vor !

            Danke für's posten , .....Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## u-see fischer (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Habe neulich auch nochmal 3 Wobbler nachbestellt.

Der Große brachte mir beim ersten Test gleich den hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3456251&postcount=2158


----------



## Wobblerfan (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo Leute ! Scheint wieder zu klappen mit den Bildern #c
Hier einer , der noch seine Taufe vor sich hat ;
Bagley Diving Bang OB  , Länge 19 cm , floating |rolleyes  Gruß Wf #h


----------



## Wobblerfan (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo Leute !  Ich hab mir mal was schönes gegönnt :k 
Oben ein Pointer 125 Jointed , American Shad . 
Darunter 2 Pointer , 100DD und 97 . Gruß Wf  #h


----------



## Willi Wobbler (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo @ all.

Habe mal ne Frage und dachte dieser Thread ist genau der richtige um diese Frage los zu werden.

Bin auf der Suche nach Wobblern die 0,5m - 1,5m tief laufen zum Spinnfischen. Sie sollten zwischen 11cm und 15 cm groß sein und silber oder weiß oder ähnlich...
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht bestimmte Modelle empfehlen ?

Hatte den Arnoud von Illex und den Minnow von Hart ins Auge gefasst. Was haltet ihr von denen beiden ??

Bin aber gerne für neue, andere Modelle offen, aber wie gesagt, helle oder silberne Farben...

Danke im Voraus :m


----------



## Willi Wobbler (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> ...........was denkst du , wie alt dieser DAM-Wobbler von dir ist ?
> 
> Habe dieses Teil heute gefunden , .......kann mir jemand Näheres dazu sagen ?
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h


 
Was wolltest du denn wissen. Ist ein sinkender Wobbler der Marke HART. Kostet um die 9-10 Euro...


----------



## diemai (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Willi Wobbler schrieb:


> Was wolltest du denn wissen. Ist ein sinkender Wobbler der Marke HART. Kostet um die 9-10 Euro...


 
..............vielen Dank für die Info !

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## tommi1969 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Der nächste Sommer kommt Bestimmt.


----------



## Willi Wobbler (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Wer kann helfen ??
Bin auf der Suche nach dem Modell und Hersteller dieses Wobbers ... war ein Fundstück meines Vaters.


















Dieses tolle Funstück hat meinem Vater vorgestern seinen PB-Hecht beschert ... mehr dazu hier ... #6

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3473669#post3473669

Hoffe jemand kann mir auf der Suche helfen !!


----------



## FangeNichts5 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hmm, evtl ein Rapala Jointed (http://www.fischimnetz.de/out/pictures/master/1/sol_rapj_pic1_1.jpg) |kopfkrat Aber dann müsste zumindest Rapala auf der Tauchschaufel stehen


----------



## Streifenjäger (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Bomber Long-A jointed...

http://www.strikeproshop.com/shop/b...12.html?SESS=71c84ef9e780d50b1718afa03dd2ea1f


----------



## sven123 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Jupp Bomber
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bomber-Wobbl...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter&hash=item3a6744fa8e


----------



## FangeNichts5 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Streifenjäger schrieb:


> Bomber Long-A jointed...



Das stimmt schon eher (ich Pfosten, habe die selber inner Köderkiste#d...)


----------



## jens37 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

jupp Bomber jointed 15A


----------



## Willi Wobbler (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Eh, Wahnsinn #6 Ihr Jungs seit echt spitze. Ist vielleicht auch mit eine der Marken die ich noch nicht im Sortiment habe, daher bin ich nicht selbst drauf gekommen.

Danke den Detektiven :vik:


----------



## diemai (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

............."Bomber" hätt' ich dann auch gesagt , .......wenn ich's rechtzeitig gesehen hätte:q"

Habe den Gleichen im Schwarzbarsch-Design !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Willi Wobbler (6. November 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Heute sind meine neuen Waffen eingetroffen...






Beim ersten testen konnten aber noch keine Erfolge verzeichnet werden.
Im Gegenteil, heute lief es auf Gummifisch. Wobei ich mit Gummi's selten Erfolg habe...

Aber ich bin sicher die Pointer werden auch fangen, zumindest laufen sie vielversprechend :m


----------



## diemai (6. November 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Willi Wobbler schrieb:


> Heute sind meine neuen Waffen eingetroffen...
> 
> Beim ersten testen konnten aber noch keine Erfolge verzeichnet werden.
> Im Gegenteil, heute lief es auf Gummifisch. Wobei ich mit Gummi's selten Erfolg habe...
> ...


 
..........bestimmt nicht vergebens gekauft:m!

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Junior* (6. November 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Sehr EDEL meine müssten auch die Tage kommen|supergri


----------



## diemai (6. November 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo , Leute , 

......habe heute morgen auf'm Flohmarkt einen merkwürdigen "Lipless Crankbait" erstanden(im Paket mit einigen Blinkern für weniger als 1€ pro Köder) .

Leider hatte sich anscheinend daran jemand schon mit Farbe und Pinsel ausgetobt , deshalb hat der Köder wohl auch keinen Sammlerwert .

Das Interressante daran ist aber , das er im Gegensatz zu anderen Ködern dieser Art KEINE Rasselkugeln im Bauch hat , sondern eher auf optische Reize baut , ........die drei vertikalen schwarzen "Barschstreifen" erwecken nämlich den optischen Eindruck , von hinten nach vorne zu "fließen" , wenn man den Köder auch nur leicht hin,-und herkippt , ...ähnlich eines Hologramm-Bildes .

Erzielt wird dieser Effekt durch die längs an den Flanken angeformten Rillen(oder Prismen) .

Der Wobbler ist mit "South Bend Optic" und "Pat. Pend." markiert , ......."South Bend" ist eine amerikanische Traditions-Köderschmiede , .........habe dem Wobbler auch noch neue Haken verpaßt , da ich gedenke , ihn in der nächsten Saison 'mal "naß zu machen" !

Gruß , diemai#h

PS :

Habe soeben noch einen informativen Artikel zu dem Köder gefunden , ....er ist recht alt , .....kam 1958 auf dem Markt und wurde nur bis 1962 im "South Bend"-Katalog beworben :

http://www.southbendcollector.com/feature_article_14_SB_Optic.htm


----------



## Bobster (6. November 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Na, zu dem Prachtstück kann man Dir ja mal gratulieren :m

Ein wirklich seltenes exemplar in unseren Breitengraden.


----------



## diemai (6. November 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Na, zu dem Prachtstück kann man Dir ja mal gratulieren :m
> 
> Ein wirklich seltenes exemplar in unseren Breitengraden.


 
............ja , danke , ...schade , das er verunstaltet wurde , ......hätte nicht gedacht das das Teil schon so alt ist !

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## rhinefisher (9. November 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ein Neues.....


----------



## Willi Wobbler (9. November 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Schöne Rapala Sammlung :m


----------



## SharkAndFish (9. November 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ach gott das müssen ja Hunderte von Euo sein :O


----------



## spike999 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ein Neues.....




WOW...ich bin neidisch |rolleyes


----------



## diemai (10. November 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ rhinefisher

............besitzt du auch noch andere Marken|supergri:m??

.......und warum hast du oft die absolut Gleichen mehrmals , .........etwa tief in der Anglerseele verankerte Verlustängste:m!

Sehr schöne Sammlung , die wirklich neidisch macht|supergri:m!

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## rhinefisher (10. November 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi!Ja - das mit den "Verlustängsten" kommt hin; es gibt für mich nix Unangenehmeres als den Velust des gerade fängigen Köders.. .
Deshalb habe ich von meinen Lieblingsködern meist 2 identische dabei.
Hinzu kommt das einige einfach nicht mehr lieferbar sind.
Und ja - ich habe auch andere Marken, aber nicht so viele.
Meine Lieblingsköder sind eigentlich Blinker, davon habe ich ne ganze Menge...:q.
Petri


----------



## pike-81 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@rhinefisher
Sach mal willst Du´n Gewerbe anmelden???
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=71542


----------



## diemai (10. November 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Meine Lieblingsköder sind eigentlich Blinker, davon habe ich ne ganze Menge...:q.
> Petri


 

................danke für die Info:m , ......meine eigentlich auch(jedenfalls mache ich damit wohl die weitaus meisten Würfe beim Spinnangeln), ......es gibt da noch einen Thread:q :

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=209045

                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (11. November 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!Ja - das mit den "Verlustängsten" kommt hin; es gibt für mich nix Unangenehmeres als den Velust des gerade fängigen Köders.. .
> Deshalb habe ich von meinen Lieblingsködern meist 2 identische dabei.
> Hinzu kommt das einige einfach nicht mehr lieferbar sind.
> Und ja - ich habe auch andere Marken, aber nicht so viele.
> ...


 

Hallo Rhinefischer,
eine beeindruckende Rapala - Sammlung, wenn man das so nennen darf #6
Als Rapala-Spezialist könntests Du (oder gerne auch andere)
eventuell die Frage beantworten:
Gibt es den Rapala Max Rap (MXR05) 5cm in 2g und den
(MXR07) 7cm in 5g schon irgendwo ? im Netz ?

Ansonsten sind wir sicherlich schon alle gespannt auf einige pics Deiner Spinner-und Blinker im entsprechenden Tröt.


----------



## PilkerMarie (12. November 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



spin-paule schrieb:


> Moin moin zusammen,
> 
> mein "Künstler" Martin Rypl aus Tschechien hat wieder produziert und ich konnte meine Serie um die Hecht-Imitation (oben) erweitern. Alle Wobbler sind schwimmend, top austariert und haben ein 1 A Laufverhalten! Vor allem nach einem Stopp stark beschleunigt waren sie schon oft erfolgreich.
> 
> ...


 Hast recht die Firma produziert echt schöne Wobbler, vor allem eine gute Alternative zu Wobblern mit Rasselkugeln.


----------



## Feeder-Freak-1993 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

*Und hier mal meine Sammlung *


----------



## Bobster (13. November 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Feeder-Freak-1993 schrieb:


> *Und hier mal meine Sammlung *


 
Lässt hoffen


----------



## pike-81 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Jo, sind schöne Dinger dabei. Zalt und 4PlayHering gehören zu meinen Lieblingen. Oder ist das der Kill Bill?
Petri


----------



## pike-81 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moinsen!
Möchte Euch mal meine beiden Tail Dancer von Rapala zeigen. Hintergrund ist folgender:
Das untere Modell hab ich schon ewig. Dieser Wobbler sinkt.
Das obere Modell hab ich mir erst vor kurzem zugelegt. Dieser Wobbler schwimmt.
Wie kann das sein?
Auf beiden Tauchschaufeln steht: Rapala Tail Dancer 30FT






Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand mehr darüber weiß.

Petri


----------



## diemai (16. November 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Möchte Euch mal meine beiden Tail Dancer von Rapala zeigen. Hintergrund ist folgender:
> Das untere Modell hab ich schon ewig. Dieser Wobbler sinkt.
> Das obere Modell hab ich mir erst vor kurzem zugelegt. Dieser Wobbler schwimmt.
> ...


 
Wär ja unlogisch , 'n sinkenden Wobbler mit so'ner riesen-Tieftauchschaufel auszustatten , ........meiner Meinung nach ein Produktionsfehler .

Ich glaube , die "Taildancer" sind aus Balsa , und als Naturprodukt kann es Abweichungen in der Dichte des Materials geben , ........obwohl das dann Rapalas Aussage auf jeder Verpackung , das jeder Köder vor der Auslieferung im Wassertank getestet wird , ad absurdum führen würde .

Oder hat der ältere Köder schon Bißlöcher im Lack und damit eventuell Wasser gezogen ,..........bezieht sich deine Beobachtung auf Verwendung eines Stahlvorfaches oder nicht(ich besitze einige Ami-Wobbler "floating" , .....die schwimmen nur OHNE Stahlvorfach , .....auf Bass und Walleye wird in USA ja auch ohne Stahlforfach gefischt) .

Merkwürdig ist's aber schon !

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Eilenburger (17. November 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@pike-81
Ich hab auch nen Deep Tail Dancer im gleichen Design wie der untere. Ich würde sagen das ist kein sinkendes Modell sondern ein Suspender der halt ganz langsam sink. So ist das bei mir zumindest...der steht relativ stabil sinkt dann aber ganz ganz langsam. Ich hab den Eindruck gehabt das um so größer mein Karabiner war um so schneller sank er |rolleyes.

Gruß


----------



## Lorenz (17. November 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi

wie schnell treibt der eine auf und wie schnell sinkt der andere ab?

Stell mal ne große Wasserschüssel in Gefrierfach, nehm sie dann irgendwann wieder raus, steck ein paar Suspender rein, stell es auf die Heizung und beobachte das ganze mal


----------



## pike-81 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moinsen!
Danke für die Antworten.
@diemai: Denke nicht, daß der Köder beschädigt ist, die Möglichkeit besteht natürlich. Der von meinem Kumpel verhält sich auch so (sinkt).
@Lorenz: Danke, Du meinst also, der Auftrieb eines Köders ändert sich mit der Wassertemperatur? 
Beide Köder liefen unter gleichen Bedingungen am selben Tag.
dachte das hängt evtl mit der Baureihe und dem Produktionsjahr zusammen. Der Wobbler ist ja schon lange auf dem Markt. Vielleicht hat sich da ja im Laufe der Jahre was geändert?


----------



## Feeder-Freak-1993 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Jo, sind schöne Dinger dabei. Zalt und 4PlayHering gehören zu meinen Lieblingen. Oder ist das der Kill Bill?
> Petri





Moin, Genau ist der Kill Bill! :m


----------



## Bobster (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Nix mehr los hier zur "Aufstockungszeit" ??? 

Hier ein Sebile Flat Shad 70g

Drillinge ausgetauscht ('ne # kleiner |supergri)

Der baut ganz schön Druck auf und kommt aus der 
Tiefe des Raumes |kopfkrat


----------



## Bobster (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

"Drillinge" als Familienzuwachs bei der "Buster-Gang"


----------



## Lorenz (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Mann's

Waker Elite VS 1- (Original)
~18g/~28g

Die Federn und co. gehören nicht zur Standausstattung des 1-.


----------



## diemai (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Man merkt's , das winterliche Ausrüsten geht wieder los:q:m !

Will mich da auch nicht ganz ausschließen , ....bei einigen Einkaufszentren , wo meine Frau immer hin muß , gibt's auch Angelläden in der Nähe , ........und warum soll das ganze Geld nur für Mode und Schuhe 'draufgehen , oder :q?

Von oben :

-Rapala Xrap Prop
-Rapala MaxRap
-Rapala FlatRap
-DAM Jawbreaker

Über die beiden Rapala-Wobbler habe ich interessante Videos entdeckt :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ne-xG3Bvvxw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaq2z7yr7Nw

                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## pionier2511 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hab auch mal wieder einen 

Illex Seiraminnow 70s 

http://img220.*ih.us/img220/7568/dsc0011so.jpg


----------



## NixKönner (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ein Neues.....




Soooo geht es mir auch , es werden nicht weniger , mann will irgentwie auch keinen von seinen "Lieblingen" aus der Angeltasche aussotieren.


----------



## Bobster (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@all

*Hat schon jemand die MaxRap's in 5cm bzw. 7cm ?*


@pionier2511
Die Seiraminnows haben letztes Jahr bei mir völlig versagt :g
Eventuell klappt es mit den Dingern dieses Jahr besser


----------



## diemai (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> @all
> 
> *Hat schon jemand die MaxRap's in 5cm bzw. 7cm ?*


 
................da gibt's doch nur diese eine Größe , oder ?

So kleine jedenfalls wohl kaum , .....wo soll denn da Platz für das Weitwurfsystem sein ?

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## pionier2511 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> @all
> 
> *Hat schon jemand die MaxRap's in 5cm bzw. 7cm ?*
> 
> ...



 Also Ich fang damit fette Forellen wie diese beiden hier 

http://img822.*ih.us/img822/2016/32360814514718559736210.jpg


http://img804.*ih.us/img804/7646/41410914515461892995210.jpg


----------



## Lorenz (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> -Rapala Xrap Prop
> -Rapala MaxRap
> *-Rapala FlatRap*
> -DAM Jawbreaker




Top Köder! 
Aber die Schaufel ist ein Witz...


----------



## Bobster (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> ................da gibt's doch nur diese eine Größe , oder ?
> 
> So kleine jedenfalls wohl kaum , .....wo soll denn da Platz für das Weitwurfsystem sein ?
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h


 

Doch, doch :m
'hatte ich mir letztes Jahr irgendwo herausgeschrieben.
MXR05-5cm-2g
MXR07-7cm-5g
Ideal für meine Bedürfnisse im UL/L-Bereich 

'hier ist schon der MXR07 gelistet:
http://www.shimano-eu.com/publish/c...09sehfish/rapala/lures/saltwater/max_rap.html

p.s. das Weitwurfsystem besteht doch nur aus beweglichen Gewichten.
ZIP-Baits hat ein Weitwurfsystem welches den Namen verdient.


----------



## Bobster (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



pionier2511 schrieb:


> Also Ich fang damit fette Forellen wie diese beiden hier


 
Petri - sehr schöne Fänge.#6

...bei uns ist eher "wackelt nix-beisst nix" angesagt.
Diese "No Action" Minnows haben noch keinen müden Barsch
bei uns gebracht.

Aber, vielleicht ändert sich das ja ...


----------



## pionier2511 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Petri - sehr schöne Fänge.#6
> 
> ...bei uns ist eher "wackelt nix-beisst nix" angesagt.
> Diese "No Action" Minnows haben noch keinen müden Barsch
> ...



Ich Twitche den Seira recht hart und lass ihn dann absinken und genau in der absinkphase kommen dann die bisse meist Hammerhart , grade bachforellen nehmen den dann meist voll hab selten fehlbisse  also ich bin sehr überzeugt von dem teil


----------



## diemai (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Bobster

..............danke für die Richtigstellung , ...you've made me smarter:q:m!

Auf die weiten Würfe bin ich gespannt , is' aber Schonzeit bis 1.5. bei uns !

@ Lorenz

.............jetzt läuft das Teil schon so flach , und du läßt ihn trotzdem auf Grund laufen:q , ......nix für ungut :m,.......echt nicht schön|kopfkrat ! 

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## NixKönner (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Petri - sehr schöne Fänge.#6
> 
> ...bei uns ist eher "wackelt nix-beisst nix" angesagt.
> Diese "No Action" Minnows haben noch keinen müden Barsch
> ...



Versuche mal die "No Action" Wobbler zu schlagen oder langsam einzuziehen und zwischendurch immer mal eine schnelle umdrehung, denn brechen die Wobbler nach links oder rechts aus und haben dadurch Aktion. Habe so schon schöne Hechte bekommen und die bisse kommen hierbei sehr hart! 
Barsche waren allerding bedingt dadurch das ich die größen Größen von den Wobblern fische eher nur gelegentlich als Beifang.#6


----------



## Lorenz (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> .............jetzt läuft das Teil schon so flach , und du läßt ihn trotzdem auf Grund laufen:q


Manche meiner Spots und Gewässer sind halt doch recht speziell :g
Genial natürlich für Sammy und co. :m


----------



## jkc (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi, 

die Tage endlich dazu gekommen meine neue Kamera auszuprobieren...

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/60730613@N03/6715964755/]
	

Tag am See117 von Die Zensur auf Flickr[/URL]

Das Teil ist von DAM, wie zu sehen, Die Schaufel ist aber schon nicht mehr original...

Grüße JK


----------



## diemai (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Tage endlich dazu gekommen meine neue Kamera auszuprobieren...
> 
> ...


 
.............das ist ja ein recht neues Modell , ......ist dir die Original-Schaufel beim Angeln abgebrochen(Grundberührung , Brückenpfeiler , etc.), oder hast du ihn nur aufgepimpt ?

Ich frage nur , damit ich weiß , was ich von der Qualität dieser Teile zu halten habe .

 .......ach so , .......und wie genau hast du die Blechschaufel befestigt , ........Plastikwobbler sind doch meistens hohl , ......Schrauben halten da doch nicht so prickelnd ?

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## jkc (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi, 

also die Materialqualität liegt so im mittleren Bereich, die Schaufel hat sich verabschiedet, als der Wobbler versehentlich nicht im Wasser sondern auf Beton gelandet ist. Das Material war leicht spröde, aber bei so einem Malheure darf auch schon mal eine Schaufel flöten gehen. 
Tja, mit der Befestigung ist so eine Sache, der Wobbler ist tatsächlich hohl, hat in dem Bereich aber ausreichend Fleisch, ist ja nur die Schaufel, keine Öse.
Hatte mir da eher Sorgen bezüglich Undichtigkeit gemacht.
Bisher ist die Schaufel auch nur provisorisch mit einer Schraube befestigt, da ich erstmal im Wasser prüfen wollte ob die Schaufel in Ordnung ist. Bei der Endmontage kommen zwei Tropfen Kleber auf die Schrauben und gut ist.

Grüße JK


----------



## diemai (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ jkc

...................vielen Dank für die ausführliche Info #6!

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Guten Tag Wobbleristen ! Hat einer von Euch so einen Wobbler abzugeben ? Hersteller weiß ich nicht , aber auf dem Bauch steht   The Prince   .  Würde mich sehr freuen . Gruß Wf   #h


----------



## Meteraal (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Immer diese neuen funkelnden Wobbler...

Zum Geburtstag bekommen: 





Erbstück von meinem Opa:








Haben die eigentlich nen Sammlerwert? Nein, die sind unverkäuflich...


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Nachträgliches Weihnachtsgeschenk meiner Freundin:
http://img43.*ih.us/img43/6324/weihnachtenkh.jpg


----------



## diemai (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ wobblerfan

Ich hab' so'ne Ähnlichen , glaub'ich , ...steht aber nix 'drauf , .......sind so 18-20 cm lang !

@ PikeHunter_Fabi

............das Mädel mußt du dir warmhalten , ......eine der wenigen Vertreterinnen des schönen Geschlechts , die ein Herz für Angler zu haben scheinen#6:q:m!

@ Meteraal

..............geile , antike Teile , .......'n "Hi-Lo" und 'n alter DAM-Wobbler , .......ich bin neidisch :q:m!

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## vlsk (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Der Thread lebt ja noch :-D


----------



## diemai (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



vlsk schrieb:


> Der Thread lebt ja noch :-D


 
...............um diese Jahreszeit kommen in freudiger Erwartung der nächsten(und hoffentlich besseren) Saison ja auch immer neue Wobbler zur Ausrüstung hinzu ......:q !

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@       diemai  
Hallo Dieter ! Hast Du ev. ein Bild von dem Teil ? Und , noch wichtiger : würdest Du ihn mir abtreten ? Wäre super  #6

@     Meteraal 
Ja , schöne alte Teile . Den DAM Hecht hab ich als zweiteiler |supergri 

Gruß an alle  Bernd   #h


----------



## Wobblerfan (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo Leute !  Heute erworben  
Oben einer von FOX RAGE  , Hitcher Jointet ( COOL HERRING )  floating ,  10cm , 35gr. 

Darunter ein SAVAGEAR 4play Herring Lowrider 9.5cm , slow sink , 8.5gr .  
Gruß   Wf  |wavey:


----------



## diemai (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> @ diemai
> Hallo Dieter ! Hast Du ev. ein Bild von dem Teil ? Und , noch wichtiger : würdest Du ihn mir abtreten ? Wäre super #6


 
................muß 'mal schauen , .....wo und ob ich die finde , ....ich glaub' ,  es waren 2 oder 3 Stück , .......melde mich !

                               Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> @ PikeHunter_Fabi
> 
> ............das Mädel mußt du dir warmhalten , ......eine der wenigen Vertreterinnen des schönen Geschlechts , die ein Herz für Angler zu haben scheinen#6:q:m!
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h




Das sowieso, letzten Geburtstag gabs n schönes Gummipaket #6


----------



## Wobblerfan (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo Leute !

@ diemai        Vielen Dank schonmal , Mutters ist schon ganz aufgeregt :q 


@  Pike Hunter      letzten Geburtstag gabs n schönes Gummipaket #6      .   Ohne ist doch viel schöner :q

Gruß    Wf   |wavey:


----------



## diemai (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Wobblerfan

Hallo , Bernd , 

Habe die 3 baugleichen Wobbler 'mal 'rausgesucht , ....sind aber größer , wie ich es in Erinnerung hatte .

Sie sind unbeschriftet , aus Plastik und haben 'n paar kleine , hochfrequente Rasselkugeln im Bauch , ....für meinen Geschmack sind sie für die Größe etwas zu leicht .

Falls du trotzdem Interesse hast , schreib' mir 'mal ne PN .

                    Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## jkc (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi, die Wobbler die Diemai da zeigt sind Monster / Barramundi Mauler; gibt aber auch noch unzählige andere Vertreiber/Namen für die Teile...

hier ganz runter scrollen...
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.koedershop.de/assets/images/MonsterMauler-klein.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.koedershop.de/html/meine_wobbler.html&usg=__PcVe_9LS6UxT9zm4EhQq-5Z6Hfg=&h=165&w=354&sz=15&hl=de&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=EHuS72hRSkChhM:&tbnh=96&tbnw=205&ei=2JEeT--LKcWK8gPmgoyWDg&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dbarramundi%2Bmauler%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D1423%26bih%3D683%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=792&vpy=190&dur=525&hovh=132&hovw=283&tx=193&ty=104&sig=101912834593245541212&page=1&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0

Grüße JK

Edit: Hm, habe gerade einen Wobbler ([FONT=Comic Sans MS,Tekton,Blueprint,Dom Casual,Dom Casual BT,cursive][SIZE=+1]Roscoe´s Shiner, [/SIZE][/FONT]wieder) entdeckt den ich auch habe aber nicht namentlich kannte; stammt auch aus der Serie und hat das gleiche "Problem" wie diemai beschreibt, nämlich zu wenig Gewicht...
Lauf; Haltbarkeit und Fangeigenschaften für den Preis aber wirklich in Ordnung! Wobei ich 1999 fünf DM dafür bezahlt habe...


----------



## Freund96 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ diemei: du hast aber nen Großen... ÄÄhm Wobbler natürlich


----------



## Wobblerfan (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin diemai ! Kannst ja mal schauen . Gruß  Wf


----------



## diemai (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Moin diemai ! Kannst ja mal schauen . Gruß Wf


 

............schon erledigt !

                              Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## diemai (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin , Gemeinde ,

Habe gestern auf'm Flohmarkt endlich 'mal wieder ein Schnäppchen gemacht , 6 Tacken für diese vier "Shakespeares", .......2 x "Mid S" , 1 X "Big S" und einen "Shakespeare Pup" aus Holz , made in Hong Kong zwar , aber dennoch ein jahrzehnte altes Sammlerstück , denke ich .

Die drei Plastikwobbler kommen natürlich in die Tacklebox , sollen ja gute Hechtwobbler sein , ....vom Holzwobbler werde ich 'mal irgendwann 'ne Kopie anfertigen , bin gespannt auf seine Aktion .

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Kark (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Die Big S sind wirklich super Köder....muss mich auch mal auf ein paar Flohmärkten nach den Teilen umschauen.

Grüße


----------



## diemai (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Kark schrieb:


> Die Big S sind wirklich super Köder....muss mich auch mal auf ein paar Flohmärkten nach den Teilen umschauen.
> 
> Grüße


 
Gute Wobbler sind verhältnismäßig selten zu finden , China-Schrott dagegen sehr oft(außer natürlich auf speziellen Angler-Flohmärkten , da sind die Preise aber höher) ....trotzdem viel Glück !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Lorenz (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

#h



Kark schrieb:


> Die Big S sind wirklich super Köder....



Wenn es um günstige flachlaufende bullige Cranks geht dann tät ich mal nach dem Mann's Programm gucken.

Leider kam ich noch nicht dazu die Waker Elite zu testen. Das scheinen aber wohl reinrassige Wakebaits zu sein,quasi noch ne Etage flacher laufend als die legendären 1-. Geblecht hab ich letztendlich ~4,- inkl. Versand. Einen 4- in der selben Größe hab ich auch hier liegen. Das könnte interessant sein wenn die Kerle mal weniger aktiv sein sollten oder bei richtigem Sauwetter...eine Nr. größer könnten sie aber ruhig sein...

Waker Elite (oben),Original 1- (unten),die Federn sind nicht standardmäßig dran













Wer sich für Lucky Craft Pointer interessiert:
100,(Flashminnow 80),65,78






Pointer Shallow Runner (SR)


----------



## bobbykron (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

moin moin,

jetzt mal doof gefragt,
taugen diese Plastewobbler echt was. ich hab auch noch 2- 3 inne box von meinem opa gefunden, aber benutzt hab ich sie noch nicht. aber wenn die hier so lobend erwähnt werden, sind die anscheinend n versuch wert


----------



## Bobster (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Welche Plastewobbler meinste denn ?


rausholen aus der Box von Deinem Opa
fotografieren und hier reinstellen,
aber zackig |supergri


----------



## bobbykron (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

hab nur einen griffbereit, die anderen zwei sind ähnlich. einer größer der andere kleiner nur der "lack" ist schlechter.

hoffe das klappt mit dem bild


----------



## tyirian (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*




Dorado Magic (18mm)


----------



## Kark (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



bobbykron schrieb:


> hab nur einen griffbereit, die anderen zwei sind ähnlich. einer größer der andere kleiner nur der "lack" ist schlechter.
> 
> hoffe das klappt mit dem bild



Das müsste auf jeden Fall ein Big S sein!
Lass dich nicht vom Preis, der ufmachung etc. täuschen - der Köder ist wirklich top...
Einfach mal ausprobieren, denn er ist immer wieder für eine Überraschung gut


----------



## Bobster (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Kark schrieb:


> Das müsste auf jeden Fall ein Big S sein!
> Lass dich nicht vom Preis, der ufmachung etc. täuschen - der Köder ist wirklich top...
> Einfach mal ausprobieren, denn er ist immer wieder für eine Überraschung gut


 
Yep :m
einfach mal ausprobieren...und der oben drüber "in der Kiste"
ist ein DAM Super Natural-Karpfen Design-eventuell Tiefläufer :m


----------



## Bobster (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



tyirian schrieb:


> Dorado Magic (18mm)


 
Yo,
die minis sind nicht schlecht.
Pers. hatte ich noch kein Glück damit.


----------



## Willi Wobbler (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hab auch mal in der Kiste gegraben.
Mein Vater sprach bei den unteren beiden auch immer von BIG S. Der untere hat Kampfspuren, die anderen beiden nicht.
Wobei der untere der einzige ohne Rasseln ist.
Auf dem oberen steht ein Name, glaube SHAPE ... sagt mir aber nix. Könnte aber auch SNAP heißen.... Das hab ich schon mal gehört.
Is ne gute Frage warum ich sie nicht mal öfter dran hab...
aber der obere macht schon mächtig Meter nach unten :q


----------



## u-see fischer (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Yep :m
> einfach mal ausprobieren...und der oben drüber "in der Kiste"
> ist ein DAM Super Natural-Karpfen Design-eventuell Tiefläufer :m



Würde den auch ausprobieren, allerdings vorher die Drillinge erneuern, sind schon  etwas rostig.


----------



## Lorenz (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Willi Wobbler schrieb:


> Wobei der untere der einzige* ohne Rasseln* ist.



Keine Angst,es gibt genug top Köder ganz ohne Schnick-schnack. So mancher besteht ja sogar nur aus einer bebleiten Achse mit Kunststoff drumrum :m
Der Japan und US-Kram ist übrigens auch nicht unbedingt immer laut (bei den Weitwurf-Systemen rasten bei vielen Ködern die Kugeln (ausser beim Wurf) vorne ein. Aber beim "Schütteltest" sind die natürlich laut |rolleyes).


----------



## diemai (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Willi Wobbler schrieb:


> Hab auch mal in der Kiste gegraben.
> Mein Vater sprach bei den unteren beiden auch immer von BIG S. Der untere hat Kampfspuren, die anderen beiden nicht.
> Wobei der untere der einzige ohne Rasseln ist.
> Auf dem oberen steht ein Name, glaube SHAPE ... sagt mir aber nix. Könnte aber auch SNAP heißen.... Das hab ich schon mal gehört.
> ...


 

Ich denke , das das SNAP heißt , .......das gab vor ca. 15 -20 Jahren hier 'mal ne Angelgeräte-Firma gleichen Namens .

Ich hab' auch noch so'n Teil irgendwo , allerdings unbeschriftet , die Form und die abgeknickte Schaufel kommt aber schon hin .

Von diesen "Big S" gibt es auch einige Kopien anderer Hersteller , .......unterscheiden kann man sie aber echt schwer , am sichersten ist immer noch die entsprechende Beschriftung .

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bobbykron (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Yep :m
> der oben drüber "in der Kiste"
> ist ein DAM Super Natural-Karpfen Design-eventuell Tiefläufer :m


 
Adlerauge  gut erkannt. er verweilt aber seit geraumer zeit erfolglos in meiner Box.

und ja, ich hab gleich mal die drillinge getauscht:q


----------



## tyirian (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*





Wobbler sind toll. :q


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Willi Wobbler


> Mein Vater sprach bei den unteren beiden auch immer von BIG S.


Die waren ursprünglich von Shakespeare und sind bei mir über Kraut gefischt (laufen nur etwa 1m tief), immer gut für'n Küchenhecht!
Nachbauten haben oft eine Rassel drin.
Auf so einen in ca. 4/5cm hab ich letztes Jahr meinen größten Hecht (97cm) gefangen, allerdings mit 15gr, Blei  vor dem Vorfach damit er auf Tiefe kommt.
Die größeren sind wegen ihrer Form echte Weitwurfköder!
Wichtig ist es die Haken zu wechseln und noch einen Sprengring dazwischen, wenn du die einsetzen willst!
Bei dem kleinen hab ich den vorderen Drilling ganz entfernt.

Jürgen


----------



## Tauwurmbader (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Tach jesagt,

so, nun konnte ich zwei schöne Wobbler überzeugen mit zukommen. Und es hat an der Kasse geklingelt, der Kassenmeister freut sich.

Und ich ersteinmal hier sind sie:
Illex Bonnie in Bone
Illex Water Moccasin SG Ayu alles für die Oberfläche.

Nun zu meinen Lieblingsfisch der Barsch, wollte ich mir noch den Chubby besorgen, nur welchen weiß ich noch nicht. Habt ihr da Tipp's?

    schüssen|wavey:


----------



## Willi Wobbler (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

#h Nabend ihr Wobblerholics |supergri

Hab mal ne Frage zu den Wobblern auf den Fotos.
Ich bin mir sicher das ihr mir weiter helfen könnt.
Es handelt sich um den Abu Garcia Tormentor floating in 11, 13, und 15 cm Größe. 











Leider finde ich im Internet nirgendwo eine Tiefenangabe dazu. Wie tief tauchen die Teile ? Tauchen die größeren tiefer ?

Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe.

Gruß Willi


----------



## diemai (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Willi Wobbler schrieb:


> #h Nabend ihr Wobblerholics |supergri
> 
> Hab mal ne Frage zu den Wobblern auf den Fotos.
> Ich bin mir sicher das ihr mir weiter helfen könnt.
> ...


 
..................guckst du hier :

http://www.lurebase.com/en/baits/Abu Garcia/Tormentor/454

             Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Sebastian.L (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Da will ich auch mal ein Bild von meinen Kleinen zeigen.









@Tauwurmbader 
Die Chubbys sind recht net für Barsch. Aber mein Tipp sind links auf dem Bild die Tiny Fry's die lassen sich besser Twitchen und da gehen die Barsche richtig drauf ab.


----------



## Bobster (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Sebastian.L schrieb:


> Die Chubbys sind recht net für Barsch. Aber mein Tipp sind links auf dem Bild die Tiny Fry's die lassen sich besser Twitchen und da gehen die Barsche richtig drauf ab.


 
Verhält sich an meinem Stammgewässer auch so.
Grundsätzlich gehen nur "Minnow-Style" Wobbler.
Ich müsste schon lange zurück denken, wann ich den lezlten Barsch, etc., auf einen Crank-Bait gefangen habe #c

Trotzdem gilt: Von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich !


----------



## panazonics (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Aha. da sind mir doch beim Foto gucken meine "besten Stücke" in den Sinn gekommen!


----------



## derdiescher (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moinsen,

da will ich für euch auch mal meine "Schatztruhe" lüften.

Neben den Arnaud, Deka, WM, Bonie, Squirrel, Tiny Fry und Chubby sind auf dem Postweg noch ein paar Squad Minnow unterwegs. :vik:

Man könnte es fast eine Sucht nennen (zumindest ist mein Frau'chen der Meinung). 

LG
derdiescher


----------



## Bobster (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



panazonics schrieb:


> Aha. da sind mir doch beim Foto gucken meine "besten Stücke" in den Sinn gekommen!


 

Sehr schön...sehen aus wie Gummiwobbler der ersten Generation aus dem Hause DAM ?


----------



## panazonics (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

..leider falsch geraten, sind aus den VEB ("Kombinat") Solidor Heiligenstadt, ich glaube Mitte der 80iger Jahre habe ich die mal bekommen!

http://www.raubfisch.de/454,939/


----------



## Bobster (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



panazonics schrieb:


> ..leider falsch geraten, sind aus den VEB ("Kombinat") Solidor Heiligenstadt, ich glaube Mitte der 80iger Jahre habe ich die mal bekommen!
> 
> http://www.raubfisch.de/454,939/


 

#c

...trotzdem KLASSE #6


----------



## diemai (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo , Gemeinde , 


Hier 'mal meine neuesten Erwerbungen , ....ich konnt' nicht anders|bigeyes#c|supergri!

Hab' allerdings keine Ahnung , was das für'n Swimbait ist , da hat mich auf'm Flohmarkt letzten Sonntag einfach der Wahnsinn gepackt , ...zusammen mit dem "Balzer" Wobbler 13 Tacken !

Den "Illex" Stickbait gab's 'runtergesetzt für 8,49 € in einem Kieler Angelladen , ........bin ich krank;+|bigeyes :q?

Das Buch hab' ich mir letztens über "amazon.com" bestellt , es wurde aus USA geliefert , ......schon merkwürdig , das die da je nach Herkunftsort der einzelnen Verkäufer gepfefferte Preisunterschiede haben , ......ich hab's für 14,61 € incl. Versand bekommen , hab's aber auch für 29 Tacken plus Versand gesehen !

Eine von mir verfaßte Rezension gibt's hier unten auf der Seite :

http://www.amazon.de/Lure-Encyclopedia-Frank-Prokop/dp/1865130761

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bassproshops (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hey

Der Swimbait ist ziemlich sicher ein Jackson Real Jerk 
http://www.jerkbait.com/index.php?cat=c728_Jackson-Real-Jerk-12---17-cm.html


----------



## Wobblerfan (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@     diemai   
Sei gegrüßt !  Der große gelbe kommt mir doch sehr bekannt vor ( in Deinem neuen Buch )  :q   Gruß  Wf |wavey:


----------



## diemai (2. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



bassproshops schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Der Swimbait ist ziemlich sicher ein Jackson Real Jerk
> http://www.jerkbait.com/index.php?cat=c728_Jackson-Real-Jerk-12---17-cm.html


 
Vielen Dank für den Tip , ...ich habe aber noch das hier im Netz gefunden :

http://www.river2seausa.com/t/swaver.html

Der Swimbait ist am Bauch auch mit "S-Waver" beschriftet , ........wie sind denn die "Jackson"-Teile markiert(besitze bisjetzt noch keinen) ?

Die Marke "river2sea" wird in dem von mir vorgestellten Buch einige Male erwähnt , .......sieht für mich so aus , als ob mehrere Firmen in der gleichen chinesischen Wobblerschmiede fertigen lassen ?

Hab' vor wenigen Jahren in Hamburg auch 'mal 'n "Jenzi"-Wobbler(beschriftet mit JENZI)gekauft , der haargenau so wie ein bestimmter Wobbler einer australischen Firma aussieht , ....also scheint solche Praxis ja doch verbreitet zu sein ?

@ Wobblerfan

........davon sind so zwei , drei Stück in verschiedene Größen drin|supergri !
                      Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## bassproshops (2. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hey
Ich bin mir sicher, dass diese beiden baugleich sind...
River2sea baut auch gute Köder!


----------



## jkc (2. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi, Jackson labelt die Teile (nur schlecht) um und verkauft sie dann teurer. :m

Teilweise steht auf den Ködern die man von Jackson kauft  noch River2Sea drauf...

Grüße JK


----------



## diemai (3. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, Jackson labelt die Teile (nur schlecht) um und verkauft sie dann teurer. :m
> 
> Teilweise steht auf den Ködern die man von Jackson kauft noch River2Sea drauf...
> 
> Grüße JK


 
.................hatte ich mir gedacht , .....danke für die Info :m!

Allerdings steht auf meinem nur "S-Waver" und dahinter 'ne Artikelnummer oder so . 


@ bassproshops 

Auf den Abbildungen sehen sie aber gleich aus , ...eventuell Unterschiede bei der Schwanzflosse(Plastik oder Gummi)|kopfkrat#c????


http://voblery.com.ua/en/catalog/company-river2sea.html?beg=2&order=

Anscheinend das gesamte Programm ,......der "S-Waver" ist auf Seite 2 , ......dort bei der Detailbeschreibung wird eine "Soft PVC" Flosse erwähnt , die bei meinem Köder ist jedoch recht hart und statisch .


Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## snorreausflake (3. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> Allerdings steht auf meinem nur "S-Waver" und dahinter 'ne Artikelnummer oder so .


So stehts auf meinen auch drauf.
Langsam gejerkt spielt er meiner Meinung nach seine stärken in der Herbst- und Winterfischerei voll aus#6
Mit nem kleinen trick dreht er ne Kurfe und schwimmt im Halbkreis von einem Weg:g


----------



## diemai (3. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> So stehts auf meinen auch drauf.
> Langsam gejerkt spielt er meiner Meinung nach seine stärken in der Herbst- und Winterfischerei voll aus#6
> Mit nem kleinen trick dreht er ne Kurfe und schwimmt im Halbkreis von einem Weg:g


 

.............danke , ......hatte ich mir gedacht , ......dann wird er wohl erst 'mal bis zum Oktober 'n dunkles Kellerdasein fristen |supergri!

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## snorreausflake (3. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> dann wird er wohl erst 'mal bis zum Oktober 'n dunkles Kellerdasein fristen |supergri!


Naja er fängt auch sonst im Jahr, ich persönlich find halt das er sehr langsam geführt besser ankommt


----------



## diemai (3. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Naja er fängt auch sonst im Jahr, ich persönlich find halt das er sehr langsam geführt besser ankommt


 
Klar fängt er dann auch , .......ich benutze während der warmen Jahreszeit aber sowieso lieber etwas kleinere Köder .

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Shadrap (3. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Eigentlich hatte ich vor langer Zeit mal festgestellt, daß ich nun mehr als genug Kunstköder habe. Eigentlich...,
aber ich kann´s einfach nicht lassen.


Hier also einige meiner Neuzugänge. Zwei mal Ugly Duckling, ein Jointed Shad Rap und ein Noname-Popper. Der kam für 2,24 incl. Versand aus Fernost.








... und noch ein paar Oldies von DAM aus meiner Sammlung:


----------



## diemai (3. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Shadrap schrieb:


> Eigentlich hatte ich vor langer Zeit mal festgestellt, daß ich nun mehr als genug Kunstköder habe. Eigentlich...,
> aber ich kann´s einfach nicht lassen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Jaja , ....so ist's halt , ....Köder kann man eben nicht genug haben|supergri !

Diese DAM's , sind die irgendwie beschriftet ?

Sie sehen finnisch auch ,........ sind sie nämlich auch ,........... ich habe zufällig noch den 1990 DAM Katalog(oder '91|kopfkrat#c) , ......da sind die 'drin'n , .......es wird da auch ausdrücklich auf einen finnischen Partner oder Hersteller hingewiesen !

Interessante Teile#6 , habe noch nie einen davon in die Finger bekommen !

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Shadrap (3. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> Jaja , ....so ist's halt , ....Köder kann man eben nicht genug haben|supergri !
> 
> Diese DAM's , sind die irgendwie beschriftet ?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo diemai,

beschriftet sind die nicht, von dem oberen und dem unteren habe ich aber noch die OVP. Ich meine da steht "Dolphin" drauf, müsste ich aber nochmal nachsehen. Gekauft habe ich die Anfang der 90er, das kommt schon hin. Weißt Du denn, wer der finnische Hersteler ist?

Der Wobbler unten im Bild hat gut gefangen und ist entsprechend ramponiert. Tauchlippe, Haken und Sprengringe sind nicht mehr original. Den mittleren habe ich mal ungefischt aber ohne OVP ersteigert.


----------



## diemai (3. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Shadrap schrieb:


> Hallo diemai,
> 
> beschriftet sind die nicht, von dem oberen und dem unteren habe ich aber noch die OVP. Ich meine da steht "Dolphin" drauf, müsste ich aber nochmal nachsehen. Gekauft habe ich die Anfang der 90er, das kommt schon hin. Weißt Du denn, wer der finnische Hersteler ist?
> 
> Der Wobbler unten im Bild hat gut gefangen und ist entsprechend ramponiert. Tauchlippe, Haken und Sprengringe sind nicht mehr original. Den mittleren habe ich mal ungefischt aber ohne OVP ersteigert.


 
OK , danke für die Info , .........ich glaube , mich zu erinnern , das da im Katalog auch "Dolphin" drin'n stand , der Name des finnischen Herstellers allerdings nicht .

Muß nochmal in dem Katalog schauen , ...der liegt allerdings in meiner Pausenlektüre-Schublade auf'fer Abeit , ....also Geduld bis Montag abend !

Ich könnte allerdings 'mal einen finnischen Freund fragen , ob der weiß , wo die Wobbler gefertigt wurden !

                                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (3. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hier mal was neues:
http://img845.*ih.us/img845/6891/jaette.gif

Westin Jätte 23cm 101g

Gruß Fabi


----------



## diemai (3. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Hier mal was neues:
> Westin Jätte 23cm 101g
> 
> Gruß Fabi


 
Schöner Flachläufer , ....hab' da auch'n paar von !

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (6. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Shadrap

...hallo , .......muß mich entschuldigen , .......habe mich bezüglich des DAM-Kataloges verhauen , ........er ist erst von 1995  , ....nicht '90 oder '91!

Anbei einge Fotos aus'm Katalog , ...werde die auch noch meinem finnischen Freund mailen , vielleicht kann der 'was über den Hersteller 'rausfinden ?

                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## jkc (6. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi, die grünen krummen Teile auf dem zweiten Bild sind stark an die Turus Ukko Jerks angelehnt (eigentlich sind es genau die); vielleicht waren die ja da mit im Spiel...|kopfkrat

Grüße JK


----------



## Gemini (6. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Mein neues Test-Arsenal fürs Fischen auf Mefo und... Woba |uhoh:


----------



## diemai (6. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, die grünen krummen Teile auf dem zweiten Bild sind stark an die Turus Ukko Jerks angelehnt (eigentlich sind es genau die); vielleicht waren die ja da mit im Spiel...|kopfkrat
> 
> Grüße JK


 
Ja , das stimmt , .......gibt's die Dinger eigentlich noch , oder wurden sie schon eingestellt ?

Ich habe nur eine Kopie , ich glaube von ABU |kopfkrat!

@ Gemini

Geile Teile , .......diese Blaufärbungen , ...sieht echt gut aus#6 !

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Shadrap (6. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Danke für die Bilder diemai, sehr interessant. 
Könnte durchaus sein, daß Turus Ukko die Teile hergestellt hat.


----------



## diemai (6. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Shadrap schrieb:


> Danke für die Bilder diemai, sehr interessant.
> Könnte durchaus sein, daß Turus Ukko die Teile hergestellt hat.


 
Ja , ...aber 'mal abwarten , ob mein Freund in Finnland noch 'was in erfahrung bringen kann , .....habe ihm die Bilder heut' morgen auch noch geschickt und er hat die Frage nach dem Hersteller mit deinem Foto dort schon auf einer lokalen Seite gepostet .

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## jkc (6. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi, soweit ich weiß sind die Teile aus den Läden verschwunden; da die Teile meines Wissens aber nicht sonderlich beliebt sind gibt es immer mal wieder welche bei Ebay.

Grüße JK


----------



## diemai (6. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, soweit ich weiß sind die Teile aus den Läden verschwunden; da die Teile meines Wissens aber nicht sonderlich beliebt sind gibt es immer mal wieder welche bei Ebay.
> 
> Grüße JK


 
OK , .......danke für die Info , ....wollte allerdings auch keinen haben !

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (7. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Shadrap

Hallo , ...hier eine erste Antwort aus Finnland :

Diese DAM-Wobbler wurden von einer finnischen Firma names "Free Master" hergestellt , die es aber dann irgendwann während der 1990er nicht mehr gab .

Die hatten in Finnland auch einen Laden und haben auch in Estland produzieren lassen , ....der Köderdesigner war ein Finne namens Timo Andersson .

Die flachen , elipsenförmigen Wobbler im Katalog wurden ursprünglich von einer finnischen Firma "Salmo-Lures" gefertigt(nicht zu verwechseln mit der heute weltbekannten polnischen Wobbler-Schmiede) , aber "Free Master" hat die dann wohl auch gebaut .

Diese Köder mit ihrem matten Schlußlack und ihrem "eigenen" Barsch-Design waren in Finnland sehr bekannt .

Irgendwann hat "Rapala/Normark" dann "Free-Master" aufgekauft , um den Konkurrenten auf dem Wobbler-Markt auszuschalten , ........über spätere Aktivitäten des Timo Andersson auf dem Wobblersektor ist nichts bekannt .


So das war's erstmal and Info , ...vielleicht kommt ja noch mehr ?

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Shadrap (7. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Danke diemai, das sind ja mal Infos! Erstaunlich, was Du für Kontakte hast und was Du alles so rausfindest. Ich glaube, die Wobbler fische ich dann lieber nicht mehr. Wäre ja schade, wenn die verlorengehen.


----------



## diemai (9. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Shadrap schrieb:


> Danke diemai, das sind ja mal Infos! Erstaunlich, was Du für Kontakte hast und was Du alles so rausfindest. Ich glaube, die Wobbler fische ich dann lieber nicht mehr. Wäre ja schade, wenn die verlorengehen.


 

...............ja , die könnten sich zu Sammlerstücken entwickeln , ......zumal du ja auch noch die Boxen dazu hast !

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Feeder-Freak-1993 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*












 Das sind meine neuen Erungenschaften,..günstig bei Ebay ersteigert,.!


----------



## Huchenfreak (10. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (10. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@Huchenfreak: Selbstgebaut?


----------



## Huchenfreak (10. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

sind wohl handgebaute aber nicht von mir. 
Will nicht schon wieder einen Link posten aber schau mal unter z-wobbler oder gib bei google z wobbler münchen ein.


----------



## diemai (10. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Feeder-Freak-1993

Schöne Swimbaits#6 , .......welcher Hersteller ?


@ Huchenfreak

Sehr sauber gearbeite Wobbels#6 , ...darf man fragen , wieviel man dafür hinlegen muß ?

Hier 'mal meine Erwerbungen von heute , ...oben ein "Kwikfish" , ....hierzulande recht selten zu finden , denke ich , .....der lag in der Auslage eines Angelladens !

Den anderen , einen "Hart Missile 120" , hab' ich im Sonderpreis-Korb eines anderen Hamburger Ladens gefunden , ........ein vergleichsweise schwerer Sinker mit sich verlagernden Kugeln im Bauch , .......soll hervorragende Wurfeigenschaften haben .

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (10. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> Hart Missile 120 .......soll hervorragende Wurfeigenschaften haben .
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h


 
...hat er auch #6

Gehört zu Kategorie "Schüttelwobbler" :q

Alle Wobbler die das "WTS" (Weight-Transfer-System)mit Gewichtskugeln (Blei/Tungsten etc.,) gelöst haben,
muß man, wenn man den Wobbler eingekurbelt hat und er an der freien Schnur über dem Wasser hängt, erst einmal "schütteln" damit die Gewichtskugel wieder in Wurfposition gebracht wird, d.h. aus der mittleren Position in die hintere !

Ansonsten wird das nix mit dem werfen...|gr:
Die "darting-action" fehlt dann |uhoh:


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (10. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Habe mir ENDLICH eine Köderbox gegönnt, in der ich alle meine dickeren Wobbler mit ans Wasser kriege. :l
(der Tennisball dient nur zum Vergleich, er passt jedenfalls locker rein)

Kann mir jmd. sagen was der längliche silberne Jerk über dem Salmo-Hecht im mittleren Fach für einer ist? Ich habe ihn aus einer Grabbelkiste, er ist von Iron Claw, Floating und 19cm lang.


----------



## Lorenz (10. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> *Alle* Wobbler die das "WTS" (Weight-Transfer-System)mit Gewichtskugeln (Blei/Tungsten etc.,) gelöst haben,
> muß man, wenn man den Wobbler eingekurbelt hat und er an der freien Schnur über dem Wasser hängt, erst einmal "schütteln" ...



Meine FlashMinnows und Pointer haben das Problem nicht.


----------



## Huchenfreak (10. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@diemai:

Kann ich nicht sagen, hab keine gekauft sondern nur die Fotos auf der Page hier gezeigt. |wavey:


----------



## diemai (10. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Bobster

..............vielen Dank für den Tip , hab' son'ne Dinger noch nicht gefischt(außer Eigenbau mit "Weight-Transfer-System :q) , ......könnte in der Hamburger Außenalster echt hilfreich sein !

@ Huchenfreak

..............danke trotzdem , ...konnte beim kurzen Anschauen der Seite nämlich keine Preise entdecken .

@ Lorenz 

.............ich denke , das das konstruktionsbedingt ist , .......je nachdem , ob der Kanal , in dem die Kugeln rollen , mehr oder weniger abgeknickt ist .

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (10. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Meine FlashMinnows und Pointer haben das Problem nicht.


 
Gerade beim Pointer muss man aufpassen dass sich alle 
Kügelchen im hinterein Bereich befinden.

Meine 128 iger werden immer geschüttelt :m

Das kann man auch sehr schön "sehen" !|bigeyes

Der Pointer z.B. muß so sorgfältig geschüttelt werden,
so, das er beim leichten aufsetzen aufs Wasser, mit dem Hinterteil schräg nach unten zeigt, also nicht waagerecht im Wasser schwimmt.

Nicht umsonst steht bei diesen Systemen:
" das der Wobbler nach dem eintauchen durch einen Ruck
in Position gebracht werden muß"
erst dann kann weiter gekurbelt/getwicht werden.


----------



## Wobblerfan (11. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@      Feeder Freak    , Die Beiden hätte ich auch gekauft . Willst Du sie weiterverkaufen ? 

@     diemai         ,  Zum verschicken hast Du ja noch meine Adresse :q . Schicke Teile .  Gruß   Bernd   |wavey:


----------



## diemai (11. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> @ Feeder Freak , Die Beiden hätte ich auch gekauft . Willst Du sie weiterverkaufen ?
> 
> @ diemai , Zum verschicken hast Du ja noch meine Adresse :q . Schicke Teile . Gruß Bernd |wavey:


 
.................Ein "Kwikfish" lag da am Samstag mittag noch im Schaufenster , ........der Grabbel-Korb in dem anderen Laden war auch noch gut gefüllt(letzterer liegt nur ca. 6min. von der BAB Bremen-Lübeck im Osten Hamburgs):q!

                                      Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Huchenfreak (11. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@wobblerfan:

Die Teile von Feeder Freak gibts zurzeit bei ebay ziemlich billig


----------



## paule79 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@Huchenfreak
Unter welchen Nmen findet man die Wobbler bei Ebay?


----------



## Wobblerfan (11. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Vielen Dank für die Infos ! Gruß Bernd    |wavey:


----------



## dnz (11. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@paule79

gib einfach mal "herring wobbler" (mit 2 R) ein, das erste ergebnis isses dann schon.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Teilen? Taugen die was?


----------



## Willi Wobbler (12. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Neue Ebay Eroberungen... gerade bekommen :m






Besonders freut mich der 20er Sliver in der seltenen FT Optik.


----------



## jkc (12. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi, selten? - Allerdings; habe ich so noch nicht gesehen...


Glückwunsch!

Grüße JK


----------



## diemai (13. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Willi Wobbler schrieb:


> Neue Ebay Eroberungen... gerade bekommen :m
> 
> Besonders freut mich der 20er Sliver in der seltenen FT Optik.


 

Schöner "Fang" #6, ist der SSR 'n Sinker oder Floater ?

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Willi Wobbler (13. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> Schöner "Fang" #6, ist der SSR 'n Sinker oder Floater ?
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h


 
Hallo diemai,

is leider ein Sinker ... der Zalt auch...
Mir persönlich sind floater lieber, 
aber da ich nur wenige Sinker besitze,
bereichert dies meine Waffensammlung. #6

Warum fragst du ? Sind beim SSR die floater beliebter oder fängiger ?


----------



## diemai (13. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Willi Wobbler schrieb:


> Hallo diemai,
> 
> is leider ein Sinker ... der Zalt auch...
> Mir persönlich sind floater lieber,
> ...


 
Hab' nur aus Interesse gefragt , da ich den im selben Dekor auch habe(auch sinkend) , ..... , war nur neugierig , ob es die Farbe auch als Floater gibt ?

Ich besitze glaub'ich 8 oder 9 SSR's , davon sind drei Sinker , ..den ersten hatte ich damals aus Finnland eingetauscht , da gab's die hier noch nicht .

Ich hab' die Floater immer relativ selten gefischt(einen beim Schleppen sogar verloren) , aber die Sinker benutze ich jeden Herbst vom Boot aus , .......lasse sie an einer langen Spinnstange (damit sie noch etwas schneller sinken) zum Grund sinken (8-15m tief) und führe sie dann langsam und mit häufigen Spinnstops zurück zum Boot , vorzugweise die Kanten aufwärts , so das sie immer wieder zum Grund durchsacken(Köderretter sei Dank:q#6) , ........habe so schon einige Hechte und gute Zander darauf gefangen .

Allerdings nicht auf dieses Barsch-Design(geht in betreffendem Gewässer nicht so gut) , sondern auf die beiden anderen Sinker in Gelb/orange/Barschstreifen und Chrom/Weißfisch .

Beide Versionen des SSR haben eigentlich das gleiche Laufverhalten , nur hat der Sinker eine niedrigere Frequenz in seinen Ausschlägen , .....will heißen , er macht auf einer gegebenen Strecke weniger Ausschläge als das schwimmende Pendant , ......letzterer läuft viel agiler und der Sinker schlägt auch nicht GANZ so intensiv aus .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## jkc (13. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi, 

der sinkende SSR braucht auch etwas mehr Tempo als der schwimmende. 
Darüber, dass diemai so tief mit dem sinkenden fischt, hatte ich mich schon mal an anderer Stelle gewundert; ich habe Probleme damit, ihn auf 6m zu fischen da mir das Absinken dann schon zu lange dauert und der Köder zu schnell wieder hoch kommt. Zudem habe ich dabei kaum "Ködergefühl". Kann sein, dass mir die stets vorhandene, leichte Strömung in meinem Gewässer da übel mitspielt.

Der sinkende Salmo Warrior (Crank) lässt sich vermutlich vergleichbar einsetzen und war einige Zeit lang für nur rund 5-7€, neu, bei Ebay zu bekommen. Leider habe ich meinen beim ersten Einsatz "weg gehängt".

Den schwimmenden SSR fische ich persönlich lieber; von zügig geschlagen, schneller durchgekurbelt bis rasend schnell geschleppt hat das Teil mir schon Fische gebracht. Leider habe ich aber auch davon, den elitären Köder mit den meisten Fischkontakten unter Wasser gelassen.

Grüße JK


----------



## diemai (13. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> der sinkende SSR braucht auch etwas mehr Tempo als der schwimmende.
> Darüber, dass diemai so tief mit dem sinkenden fischt, hatte ich mich schon mal an anderer Stelle gewundert; ich habe Probleme damit, ihn auf 6m zu fischen da mir das Absinken dann schon zu lange dauert und der Köder zu schnell wieder hoch kommt. Zudem habe ich dabei kaum "Ködergefühl". Kann sein, dass mir die stets vorhandene, leichte Strömung in meinem Gewässer da übel mitspielt.
> ...


 
Hihihi , ........du müßtest 'mal die Spinnstange sehen , 50 cm , und 1mm starker Draht , ......die wiegt was , .......so sinkt der Wob ca. 45 cm/sek .

Stimmt schon , man merkt die Dinger kaum in der Rute , ...aber wiegesagt , hab' sie immer nur in kaltem Wasser eingesetzt , da sollten Wobbler sowieso nicht allzu agil sein .

Sinkende Jerks oder 1ocm + Blinker nehme ich dann auch gerne zum grundnahen Fischen auf 8-15m , ........fast alle Leute angeln in dem Gewässer mit Gufi , ....ich mag's halt immer etwas anders :q!

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## pionier2511 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Bei mir gabs heute auch n paar neue 

http://img440.*ih.us/img440/8855/dsc0011bildgrendern.jpg


----------



## bassproshops (14. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hey

Nette Köder, der links unten ist ein Quantum Yuwaku Hot Toddy, oder !?
Kannste etwas drüber schreiben, der ist schön günstig und suche sowas gerade..
!?
GRuß Robin


----------



## pionier2511 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



bassproshops schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Nette Köder, der links unten ist ein Quantum Yuwaku Hot Toddy, oder !?
> Kannste etwas drüber schreiben, der ist schön günstig und suche sowas gerade..
> ...



Ja isser und nein ich kann noch nix dazu sagen da ich ihn erst ab dem 1.4 am Forellenbach testen kann vorher is leider noch schonzeit bei uns


----------



## paule79 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi,
@Bassproshops


> Nette Köder, der links unten ist ein Quantum Yuwaku Hot Toddy, oder !?
> Kannste etwas drüber schreiben, der ist schön günstig und suche sowas gerade..



Ich habe diesen Köder auch (aussehen und auch von Quantum),ob es allerdings der Yuwaku HOT tODDY ist kann ich nicht genau sagen.

Er wiegt 2,9g leicht,sinkend lässt sich an meiner Catana cx 1,8m 3-15g 20m weit werfen und blitzert beim twitchen immer schön mit den Seiten auf.
Die Barsche stehen drauf.
Wenn man in wirft und zügig anfängt zu twitchen läuft er auf ca.0,5m unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche.

Ci@o


----------



## paule79 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Den hier gabs heute als Zugabe von Spinnern,die ich auf dem Trödelmarkt erworben habe.

Es ist wohl ein polnischer Wobbler würde ich sagen.
Auf dem Beipackzettel sthet was von:
CSVD ZNAK Hratove Wobbler Ryna

Er läuft auf ca.0-5m und ist schwimmend
Wobbelt ganz schön.


----------



## diemai (17. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



paule79 schrieb:


> Den hier gabs heute als Zugabe von Spinnern,die ich auf dem Trödelmarkt erworben habe.
> 
> Es ist wohl ein polnischer Wobbler würde ich sagen.
> Auf dem Beipackzettel sthet was von:
> ...


 

Niedliches Teil , .......die Polen bauen auch schöne Wobbler#6!

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (17. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> Niedliches Teil ,
> .......die Polen bauen auch schöne Wobbler!
> Gruß , diemai#h


 

..und fangen tun 'se auch #6


----------



## Lorenz (17. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> Niedliches Teil , .......die Polen bauen auch schöne Wobbler#6!


Heut kam ein Paket von Fishing-mart :vik:
Der Rest ist 0815 Standardzeugs...aber die Stepanow sind durchaus zeigenswert!


----------



## paule79 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@Lorenz


> aber die Stepanow sind durchaus zeigenswert!


ja,die sehen echt gut aus

..nächstes Jahr fahre ich wegen einer Hochzeit nach Polen,hoffentlich gibt ers da einen Angeladen


----------



## paule79 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo,
die kamen heute von Giga Fish.
Laufen sehr schön (im Teich) getestet,Drillinge sau scharf (Owner)und für 10 € für beide kann man nichts sagen,jetzt muß man nur noch damit fangen.


----------



## Wobblerfan (25. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo Leute ! Gestern kam mein neuester und größter #6 .
48cm . Muss ich nur noch einen anderen Platz für finden . 
Dagegen sehen die anderen Wobbler aus wie Fischbrut  
Gruß  Wf  #h


----------



## diemai (25. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ! Gestern kam mein neuester und größter #6 .
> 48cm . Muss ich nur noch einen anderen Platz für finden .
> Dagegen sehen die anderen Wobbler aus wie Fischbrut
> Gruß Wf #h


 
...............Ein Deko-Modell , wie ich an den Rückenösen erkennen kann , .......von welcher Firma ?

........kannst ja 'mal bei der Marine anfragen , ob die dich 'mal auf'ner Fregatte mitnehmen , ...dann kannst du das Teil zum Schleppangeln achtern an den Fahnenstock tüdeln:q:q:q ! 

                               Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (25. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hier mal ein "Marken"-Wobbler dem ich ein Custom Dekor verpasst habe.

http://img9.*ih.us/img9/9467/illexcustom5.gif


Bin gespannt was er bringt |rolleyes


----------



## Wobblerfan (26. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin Dieter !  Das isser :
GIANT ARTIFICIAL FISHING LURE, ca. 48cm                                                      

Gruß  Bernd  #h


----------



## bobbykron (26. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

sagt mal, wer hat erfahrungen mit der lieferzeit von "ilovehardbaits" ?
2wochen sind jetzt um 
mfg


----------



## Amero (19. April 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

#h

den gab es zum Einführungspreis 5 Talerchen bei Ebay 
Made in China 
:k



​


----------



## diemai (19. April 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Amero schrieb:


> #h​
> 
> den gab es zum Einführungspreis 5 Talerchen bei Ebay
> Made in China
> :k​


 

..................starkes Farbdesign , ....irgendwie so reptilienmäßig#6!

                            Gruß , diemai#h

​


----------



## Lorenz (19. April 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

#6



diemai schrieb:


> ..................starkes Farbdesign , ....irgendwie so reptilienmäßig#6!



Vielleicht ein Schlangenkopffisch-Imitat...


----------



## Leski (20. April 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



paule79 schrieb:


> Den hier gabs heute als Zugabe von Spinnern,die ich auf dem Trödelmarkt erworben habe.
> 
> Es ist wohl ein polnischer Wobbler würde ich sagen.
> Auf dem Beipackzettel sthet was von:
> ...




Hi ich noch 7 stück von denen 3 oder 4 sind noch nagelneu in verschiedenen längen.Gekauft um 1990 in der Chechei damals.
Die sind garnicht mal schlecht,aus Balsaholz gefertigt.Kann ich bei Gelegenheit mal fotografieren.


----------



## Nordangler (20. April 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hier ein paar von mir.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (20. April 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Und noch ein paar.

Sven


----------



## diemai (20. April 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Nordangler

...............sehr schöne Fotos(und tolle Köder#6) .

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Downbeat (20. April 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Kann diemai nur zustimmen!
Was für einer ist denn der rote Psycho Wobbi mit dem Einzelhaken?


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (20. April 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

http://img98.*ih.us/img98/1817/squadm.gif

Mal bissl an Produktfotografie versucht, allerdings war das Ergebnis noch nicht soooo gut.


----------



## diemai (20. April 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Mal bissl an Produktfotografie versucht, allerdings war das Ergebnis noch nicht soooo gut.


 
..................besser wie meine Fotos auf jeden Fall#6!

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Shadrap (21. April 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Es geht bald wieder nach Schweden und in dem See, an den wir fahren, soll blau/silber sehr gut fangen. Da mußte ich noch etwas nachrüsten.







Ein Storm, ein Rapala und ein Bomber.
Weiß jemand, ob Storm und Rapala was miteinander zu tun haben? Das liest man ja öfters mal.


----------



## Lorenz (21. April 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Shadrap schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob Storm und Rapala was miteinander zu tun haben? Das liest man ja öfters mal.



Rapala,Storm,Wiliamson,BlueFox,PowerPro/InnovativeTextiles,Plano,Sufix,TriggerX,VMC...gehören in irgendeiner Form zu Shimano.


----------



## diemai (21. April 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Shadrap schrieb:


> Es geht bald wieder nach Schweden und in dem See, an den wir fahren, soll blau/silber sehr gut fangen. Da mußte ich noch etwas nachrüsten.
> 
> Ein Storm, ein Rapala und ein Bomber.
> Weiß jemand, ob Storm und Rapala was miteinander zu tun haben? Das liest man ja öfters mal.


 
.............Ein sehr gelungenes Bild , .........prima Wobbler#6!

Viel Glück damit !

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Shadrap (22. April 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

aha, Shimano also. Danke für die Info Lorenz.

Vielen Dank, diemai. Mit etwas Glück wird das schon was werden ...


----------



## diemai (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo , Wobbler-Fetischisten , 

Hab' was Neues vom US-Ebay erstanden , ......das Teil wahr billig und ich neugierig , .........hab' allerdings kein'n Plan , wie das Teil gefischt wird , .......hab' soeben erst 'mal 'ne Anfrage auf TackleUnderground geschrieben , ...bin auf Antworten gespannt .

Das Ding nennt sich " 7" Chatter Trickstick" , Hersteller leider unbekannt .

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin Dieter ! Sieht ja aus wie ein kleines Scheerbrett davor ! 
:q . Schickes Teil .  So , Samstag geht´s los . Sechs Wochen Schweden .:vik:  Leider kann ich wegen Platzmangel nicht alle Wobbler mitnehmen . Bis dann , Gruß  Bernd  #h


----------



## Deep Down (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Dann musst Du früher hin! 
Das Angebot ist schnell ausgedünnt, da sie Dir die Angelsachen meist schon beim Ausladen aus der Hand reißen!


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Und noch ein paar.
> 
> Sven


was ist das auf m letzten bild für einer?


----------



## diemai (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Wobblerfan

Danke , Bernd , ........habe bisjetzt noch keine Antworten auf meine Anfrage auf TU erhalten , .........das macht mich nachdenklich , ........wenn niemand diese Köder kennt , werden sie bestimmt nich' so der Bringer sein , ..........aber ein sammelnswertes Kuriosum allemal|supergri!

Wünsche dir einen schönen und erholsamen Angelurlaub im Norden , ...und natürlich viele , viele Schweden-Hechte #6!

........ich gehe lieber zur Arbeit , ...ich liebe diesen Geruch von stinkendem Maschinenöl am Abend #q#q#q#q!

                                Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@    diemai  

Moin Dieter ! Vielen Dank für Deine lieben Wünsche #6 .
Ich nehme mein LT mit , hab da zwar kein Wlan , aber ich mach mich da mal Sachkundig was es für Möglichkeiten gibt , mal zu Posten und ein paar Bilder zu senden . Bin nicht so der große PC Fuzzy #c . So , bis dann , Gruß    Bernd #h


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> Hallo , Wobbler-Fetischisten ,
> 
> Hab' was Neues vom US-Ebay erstanden , ......das Teil wahr billig und ich neugierig , .........hab' allerdings kein'n Plan , wie das Teil gefischt wird , .......hab' soeben erst 'mal 'ne Anfrage auf TackleUnderground geschrieben , ...bin auf Antworten gespannt .
> 
> ...



Moinmoin,

das Ding ist ein Chatterbait, wegen dem kleinen Brettchen an der Front. Ich kenne Chatterbaits nur als Fransenköder oder Gufis, aber ich schätze, dass dein Wobblermodell ähnlich gefischt wird.

Ich habe selbst noch keine gefischt, ein Kumpel bringt mir aber demnächst so ein Teil aus den USA mit (mit Fransen).

Hier sieht man die Führung: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVXCm3Lhiw0&feature=related

Die Teile schießen so kreuz und quer durchs Wasser.


----------



## Wickedstyler (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Meteraal schrieb:


> Immer diese neuen funkelnden Wobbler...
> 
> Zum Geburtstag bekommen:
> 
> ...


cool von denen hab ich auch noch einen ..


----------



## Wobblerfan (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Tach Leute !War vorhin mal in einem schwedischen Angelladen , und konnte einmal mehr nicht wiederstehen  .
Der Obere ist ein Deep Mag Thunderstick von STORM , floating , Tauchtiefe 3.5 -4.5 m , länge 13cm . 
Der Untere ein Acast minnow mr , floating 12-16 FT , länge 165 mm , von Sebile . Wollte ich gleich mal ausprobieren , aber nun regnet es in strömen . Ev. nachher |kopfkrat    Gruß Wf #h


----------



## Junior* (9. August 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

ihr seit meine letzte hoffnung.
habe schon in sämtlichen angelläden gefragt aber die konnten mir leider keine auskunft geben. ich muss wissen um welchen wobbler es sich handelt und wo ich ihn kaufen kann. es ist ein barschdesign, nur leider schon etwas zermeiselt.!


----------



## diemai (9. August 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Junior* schrieb:


> ihr seit meine letzte hoffnung.
> habe schon in sämtlichen angelläden gefragt aber die konnten mir leider keine auskunft geben. ich muss wissen um welchen wobbler es sich handelt und wo ich ihn kaufen kann. es ist ein barschdesign, nur leider schon etwas zermeiselt.!


 

.......da dir niemand helfen konnte , vermutete ich , das es sich bei dem Teil um einen Wobbler von "Angelsport Gerlinger's" alter Hausmarke "DreamTackle" handelt , ...habe das 'mal gegoogelt und kam zuerst zu diser Seite :

http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/index.htm?wobbler_dreamtackle.htm

Die Dinger oben im rechten Feld sehen doch genauso aus , oder ?

Leider sieht es so aus , das sie nicht mehr vertrieben werden , so'ne "No-Name"-Modelle werden alle ein , zwei Jahre neu aufgelegt , die meisten Modelle verschwinden wieder genauso schnell , wie sie gekommen sind !

Da die Teile aber oft in immer den gleichen chinesischen Fabriken gefertigt werden , kann es gut sein , das die irgendwo auf der Welt unter anderem Namen wieder auftauchen , bzw. immer noch vertrieben werden , ......der Stil der Lackierung kann anders sein , ...aber die Form bleibt gleich , ......habe das mit anderen Modellen schon 'mal erlebt(Jackson-Wobbler , ein Modell von "Jenzi").

Habe leider keine Zeit , weiter zu schauen , .....aber im Netz hast du mehr Chancen als in Angelläden .

                             Viel Glück , diemai#6


----------



## Junior* (9. August 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

#6Super dankeschön also ich geh mal davon aus das er das ist.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch schauen ob ich ihn dort kaufen kann.
Denn für Bachforellen ist der Wobbler ne richtige Fangmaschine.
Hab schon mit allen möglichen Markenwobblern (Lucky Craft, Illex, Ecogear) auf Forelle geangelt aber dieses no Name Teil fängt immer seine Fische auch wenn die Markenwobbler versagen.Hab schon die wildesten aktion durch um ihn von Hängern oder aus Bäumen wieder zu retten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. August 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Falls so ähnlich auch reicht, dieser sieht ihm recht ähnlich:
http://onlineshop.angler-markt.de/K...6-5-Gr.html?listtype=search&searchparam=perch


----------



## diemai (9. August 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Junior* schrieb:


> #6Super dankeschön also ich geh mal davon aus das er das ist.
> Jetzt muss ich nur noch schauen ob ich ihn dort kaufen kann.
> Denn für Bachforellen ist der Wobbler ne richtige Fangmaschine.
> Hab schon mit allen möglichen Markenwobblern (Lucky Craft, Illex, Ecogear) auf Forelle geangelt aber dieses no Name Teil fängt immer seine Fische auch wenn die Markenwobbler versagen.Hab schon die wildesten aktion durch um ihn von Hängern oder aus Bäumen wieder zu retten.


 
................hast du auch schon 'mal kleine Bananenwobbler probiert ?

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Junior* (9. August 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo Profesor Tinca das ist der Wobbler einfach Spitze  riesen dankeschön.
Hatte heut bei Ussat angerufen aber die Wobbler haben sie nicht mehr im Programm.
Hey diemai nein ich hab noch keine Bananenwobbler ausprobiert die  Form sieht mir so unatürlich aus meinst du ich sollte sie mal probieren?;+


Aber vieleicht denken die meisten ja so wie ich und er fängt deshalb so gut weil halt keiner damit angelt?


----------



## diemai (10. August 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Junior* schrieb:


> Hallo Profesor Tinca das ist der Wobbler einfach Spitze riesen dankeschön.
> Hatte heut bei Ussat angerufen aber die Wobbler haben sie nicht mehr im Programm.
> Hey diemai nein ich hab noch keine Bananenwobbler ausprobiert die Form sieht mir so unatürlich aus meinst du ich sollte sie mal probieren?;+
> 
> ...


 
Das Problem ist weniger , das er unnatürlich aussieht , sondern eher , das solche Teile hierzulande schwer zu bekommen sind , ....besondern in Forellengrößen .

Kein Problem hingegen in Übersee :

http://www.rapala.com/Kwikfish-Xtreme/Kwikfish Xtreme,default,pd.html

Auf dieses Teil hab' ich im Forellenpuff schon gut gefangen :

http://www.lurenet.com/brands/lazy-ike-lures/lazy-ike

Hier noch welche aus Kanada , extra für Salmoniden konstruiert , .......die werden gegen das Aushebeln des Hakens direkt auf die Hauptschnur gefädelt .

http://www.blackcreekflyandtackle.com/catalog.htm#lures

Ferner noch dieses altbewährte Modell , das kleinste in 1 1/2 Zoll( 37,5mm)erhältlich :

http://www.cabelas.com/trolling-lures-rigs-wordens-original-flatfish-1.shtml

Aber gottseidank schnitze ich sie auch selber , ca. 55mm Länge ist das kleinste , was mir möglich ist .

.....hatte mir auch schon gedacht , das dein Lieblingswobbler nicht mehr erhältlich ist , .......aber tröste dich , oft bringt jede neue Saison einen neuen Liebling hervor:m!

                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## hechtangler2911 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hier mal meine kleine aber feine Sammlung. ;-)

Box 1.
Mann´s 30+  









Box 2.
Obere Reihe Mann´s 30+
Die anderen alle Mann´s 20+








Box 3.
Luhr Jensen Hot Lips 3/4 Oz. und 1/2 Oz.








Box 4.
Luhr Jensen Power Dive 3/4 Oz.








Box 5.
Mann´s Stretch 15+ und 20+


----------



## hechtangler2911 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Box 6.
Reef Runner 800








Box 7.
Mann´s 15+, Rapalas, Mann´s Stretch 10+, Salmos, Bomber








Box 8.
Diverse Swimbaits








Box 9. 
Diverse Twitchbaits








Box 10.
Savage Gear 4Play 19cm


----------



## hechtangler2911 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Box 11.
Savage Gear 4Play 19cm








Box 12.
Zalt 14cm, Musky Stalker Jointed, Zam 21cm und 16cm,
Joe Bucher Shallow Raider








Box 13.
Jake 15cm, Storm Shallow, Mann´s Stretch 1-, Nils Master Invincible 15cm,
Savage Gear Butch 16cm








Box 14.
Fingerling, Nils Master Reef Runner, Rapala Deep Tail Dancer, Halco Socorer 150








Box 15.
Salmo Perch 14cm


----------



## hechtangler2911 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Box 16.
Savage Gear 4Play 25cm Swimbait








Box 17.
Rapala Super Shad Rap 14cm und Spro Screaming Davel








Box 18.
Joe Bucher Depth Raider 20cm








Box 19.
Storm Deep Thunder








Box 20.
Mann´s Stretch 25+


----------



## hechtangler2911 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Box 21.

Hybrida B3, Rapala Magnum 24cm, 2Catch Swimbait 25cm








Box 22.
Mann´s Magnum Stretch 30+








Box 23.
Super Husky Cisco Kid 1800








Box 24.
Magshad 28cm, Rapala Magnum 26cm, Musky Mania Jake 25cm








Box 25.
Savage Gear Butch 21cm


----------



## diemai (6. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ hecht911

"Kleine Sammlung" , ......hahaha !!!!:m:m

Einen Teil davon hast du bestimmt aus Ami-Land , oder ;+?

Box 24 , ......diesen großen Mega-"SuperShadRap" hab' ich noch nie gesehen , ....deinen Größenangaben für den "Magnum" nach müßte der ja weit größer als die üblichen 14cm beim "SuperShadRap" sein ?

Absolut geile Teile#6#6#6 , ...Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## hechtangler2911 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Der Köder heißt Magshad, und ist echt ein Monster.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITULDpVC-7c
http://www.tackleindustries.com/piketrollinglure.html


----------



## diemai (6. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Der Köder heißt Magshad, und ist echt ein Monster.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITULDpVC-7c
> http://www.tackleindustries.com/piketrollinglure.html


 
Danke für die Info , ........hab' nur interessenhalber gefragt , Schleppangeln ist bei uns nicht erlaubt , .....und werfen möchte ich so'ne Teile nicht den ganzen Tag |supergri .

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (6. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Vorhin auf der Festplatte gefunden, normal wars mir irgendwie zu langweilig....

http://*ih.us/a/img841/1260/squadoil.gif

Und ein Geschenk meiner Freundin, auch schon was her.

http://*ih.us/a/img43/6324/weihnachtenkh.jpg


----------



## 2jahrepause (6. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hier ein Paar von meinen kleinen Lieblingen. Halten jetzt Winterruhe|supergri


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



2jahrepause schrieb:


> Hier ein Paar von meinen kleinen Lieblingen. Halten jetzt Winterruhe|supergri



Einfach Nur GEIL. Meine Augen sehen da fast nur Illex, cool. Ich möchte  später mal einen Angelschuppen bauen, mit Rutenständer und sowas wie du hast. #h


----------



## 2jahrepause (6. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Haha das ist kein Schuppen die hängen in meinem Schlafzimmer|rolleyes jeden Abend vorm zu Bett gehen wünsche ich jedem Einzelnen Bait eine gute Nacht|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

p.s. nur ein viertel der Baits sind von illex


----------



## diemai (6. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ 2jahrepause

................Winterruhe , ...wieso Winterruhe , ...jetzt ist doch die beste Chance auf dicke Räuber !

In deinem tollen Regal aber nicht , .........wünschte , ich hätte auch sowas:m !

@ PikeHunter_Fabi

Dieser "Rassel-Rapala" da , gibt der richtig laut , .......besitze nämlich keinen mit dieser Rassel ?


So , hier meine neuesten Erwerbungen , .....hat der Postmann heute morgen gebracht , ......von einem Ebay-Shop aus Michigan/USA .

Alle gebraucht , aber ganz gut in Schuß , ......für gerade 'mal 21 Tacken(incl. Versand)geschossen(bis 23 Euro Warenwert steuerfreier Import) .



Ein 15cm "Bomber"-Tieftaucher und zwei 17,5cm "Cisco Kids" von Suick , .......letztere beide sind sinkende Köder .

Werde die Wobbels vor'm WE noch etwas aufbrezeln(ggfs. neue Haken montieren oder auch nur die alten nachschärfen , Schraubösen und Befestigungsschrauben nachziehen , bzw. einkleben) , und wenn der Wettergott es will , werde ich sie dann auf'ner Bootstour noch diese Saison zu Wasser lassen .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (6. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Richtig geil der Rapala Clackin. Wird aber leider nichtmehr hergestellt soviel ich weiß, hat aber abgeräumt wie sau.


----------



## diemai (6. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



2jahrepause schrieb:


> Haha das ist kein Schuppen die hängen in meinem Schlafzimmer|rolleyes jeden Abend vorm zu Bett gehen wünsche ich jedem Einzelnen Bait eine gute Nacht|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> p.s. nur ein viertel der Baits sind von illex


 
.............das ist wahre Liebe und Leidenschaft !

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## spike999 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

ja,der clackin ist geil...


----------



## diemai (6. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Richtig geil der Rapala Clackin. Wird aber leider nichtmehr hergestellt soviel ich weiß, hat aber abgeräumt wie sau.


 
OK , danke:m , .......auf Ebay bekomme ich sowas sicherlich noch , ...'mal sehen !

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (6. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Wenn du welche findest sag bescheid!


----------



## spike999 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

da sind noch einige zu kriegen...


----------



## 2jahrepause (7. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

................Winterruhe , ...wieso Winterruhe , ...jetzt ist doch die beste Chance auf dicke Räuber !

In deinem tollen Regal aber nicht , .........wünschte , ich hätte auch sowas:m !


Bei den Gewässern die ich befische ( Talsperren) kommste um die Jahreszeit mit Twitchbaits etc. nich wirklich an die Räuber rann. Die stehen jetz in 5-20m da beangel ich die lieber mit Gumnmi.


----------



## diemai (7. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



2jahrepause schrieb:


> ................Winterruhe , ...wieso Winterruhe , ...jetzt ist doch die beste Chance auf dicke Räuber !
> 
> In deinem tollen Regal aber nicht , .........wünschte , ich hätte auch sowas:m !
> 
> ...


 
................OK , ..das mit dem "nicht 'rankommen" ist natürlich 'n schlagendes Argument für die temporäre Außerdienststellung deiner bunten Lieblinge:m !

                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (7. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo Dieter ! hechtangler 2911 hat auf Seite 150 diesen Link eingestellt ; 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITULDpVC-7c 
Hast Du den Esox v1 Musky Pike swimmbait prototype gesehen ? Mir kamen die Tränen :k . Den hätt ich auch gerne !     Gruß   Bernd  #h


----------



## diemai (7. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter ! hechtangler 2911 hat auf Seite 150 diesen Link eingestellt ;
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITULDpVC-7c
> Hast Du den Esox v1 Musky Pike swimmbait prototype gesehen ? Mir kamen die Tränen :k . Den hätt ich auch gerne ! Gruß Bernd #h


 

Sind das diese Riesen-Gummiteile;+ ?

                       Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (7. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Sehen nicht nach Gummi aus, finde ich #c , trotzdem Affengeil |rolleyes    Gruß Bernd  #h


----------



## jkc (7. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi, der Vorgänger hier von:http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=e62LpySjQ5g

Grüße JK


----------



## diemai (7. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

.....ach so , .....diese Teile von Lucky Lures , ....ich dachte , du meintest diese "BullDawg"-Versionen , .......die Swimbaits kosten glaub'ich so 150 Tacken das Stück , .......Handarbeit !

                         Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (7. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@   jkc       Den Link hab ich mir dreimal angeschaut 

@   diemai     Ja , ist schon richtig Geld , 150 Euronen , aber bald ist Weihnachten |rolleyes  wer weiß |rolleyes    Gruß   Bernd


----------



## diemai (8. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> @ jkc Den Link hab ich mir dreimal angeschaut
> 
> @ diemai Ja , ist schon richtig Geld , 150 Euronen , aber bald ist Weihnachten |rolleyes wer weiß |rolleyes Gruß Bernd


 
......ich bin der Meinung , diesen Preis 'mal auf der Seite von "Lucky Lures" gelesen zu haben , ist aber schon länger her .

Aber , ....egal ob vom Weihnachtsmann oder nicht , ......ich hätte echt Bauchschmerzen damit , so'n Edelteil in's Wasser zu werfen !

Viel Glück , .....Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## jkc (8. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi, 125€ kostet das Teil.|uhoh:

http://www.luckylures.nl/shop/

Die Idee beim "Blade" finde ich auch nicht schlecht, wobei mir das Profil nicht ganz zusagt.

Grüße JK


----------



## Wobblerfan (8. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin ! Ja , der Blade sieht auch gut aus , aber der Esox hat so was , wo ich schwach werden könnte . Wie das bei uns Wobblerheinis so ist , erstmal haben was gefällt , ob damit geangelt wird , wird später entschieden    Gruß Wf  #h


----------



## olaft64 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

und wenn damit angeln, am besten mit Taucheranzug, damit er ggf. geborgen werden kann ...

Gruß Olaf


----------



## diemai (8. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, 125€ kostet das Teil.|uhoh:
> 
> http://www.luckylures.nl/shop/
> 
> ...


 

Alles klar , ......danke für die Berichtigung , ....trotzdem 'ne Stange Geld .

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## aleksander (21. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Möhneseefischer schrieb:


> 2 Bilder hab ich sogar gerade parat...einmal etwas Blech und zwei Wobbler...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich interessiere mich und alles kaufen


----------



## diemai (21. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ aleksander

...............sehr schöne alte Teile , .....mit Identifizierung kann ich leider nicht dienen , ...obwohl ich einige der Blechteile schon irgendwo 'mal gesehen habe , glaub'ich ?

Übrigens , ......herzlich willkommen im AB , .......Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (21. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin Diemai ! Sag mal , könnte der Hechtwobbler nicht ein Einteiler aus Deinem alten DAM Katalog sein ? Der sieht meinem zweiteiler sehr ähnlich ! Gruß Wf #h


----------



## diemai (22. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Moin Diemai ! Sag mal , könnte der Hechtwobbler nicht ein Einteiler aus Deinem alten DAM Katalog sein ? Der sieht meinem zweiteiler sehr ähnlich ! Gruß Wf #h


 

Du hast allerwahrscheinlichst Recht , ......beide Wobbler sind wohl von der DAM , .....der kleinere ist ebenfalls in meinem 1961er-Katalog abgebildet , ...sogar in der gleichen Perspektive und Farbe .

Er hat dort die Artikelnummer 1650 , es gab ihn in drei Größen 45mm , 60mm und 75mm , ......"bekannt , beliebt , taumelt und wobbelt" , steht noch als Beschreibung da.

Der Hecht sieht dem Zweiteiler in dem Katalog von der Form und Farbgebung sehr , sehr ähnlich , die Schaufel sieht auch gleich aus , sitzt allerdings etwas anders , ....auch hat er die typische rote Zelluloid-Flosse .

Allerdings hat der Katalog-Wobbler schon andere , modernere Haken-Halteplättchen am Bauch und normale Schraubösen hinten , ......die Hakenbefestigungen auf aleksander's Bild hier sind sogenannte "L-Hookhangers"(zumindest der am Bauch) , habe die in einem US-Sammlerbuch gesehen , sie wurden viel früher als 1961 verwendet .

Da die DAM vor'm Krieg mit US-Herstellern wie z. B. Heddon kooperiert hat , würde ich 'mal tippen , das dieser Köder eventuell noch aus den 30er Jahren stammt oder vielleicht auch noch während der 50er mit Altbeständen an Beschlagteilen montiert wurde , ....aber genau weiß ich es nicht , ........falls gewünscht , könnte ich ja 'mal ne Anfrage auf "LureAndMore" , starten , ....mein Freund Roger dort sammelt alte DAM's , vielleicht kann der mehr sagen ??

Auf jeden Fall sind die Wobbler zu Fischen viel zu wertvoll !

                     Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## .Sebastian. (22. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu. Meine aktuell recht häufig gefischten. Der linke ein Geschenk von einem Boardie, der mittlere schon ewig alt, aber erst diese Saison mehrfach erfolgreich eingesetzt, den rechten habe ich gefunden:


----------



## hechtangler2911 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Meine Boxen haben Zuwachs bekommen.


----------



## diemai (22. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Aalredl

............ein irgendwie stimmungsvolles Bild , ...schöne Tieftaucher !

@ hecht911

....................die Bild-Zeitung schrieb gestern , ......."keine Absatzkrise in der Tackle-Industrie"........!|supergri|supergri

Dieser große Swimbait hat was , .......echt !

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (22. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@    Aalredl  
Sofort den Namen des Boardis rausrücken , der da Wobbler verschenkt :q 
@  diemai 
Das hast Du gut geschrieben , danke . Ich bin neugierig , was mein alter zweiteiler wert ist , obwohl ich den niemals verkaufen würde . Gruß Wf  #h


----------



## diemai (22. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> @ Aalredl
> Sofort den Namen des Boardis rausrücken , der da Wobbler verschenkt :q
> @ diemai
> Das hast Du gut geschrieben , danke . Ich bin neugierig , was mein alter zweiteiler wert ist , obwohl ich den niemals verkaufen würde . Gruß Wf #h


 
..............hab' das Bild von aleksander heute morgen auf "LureAndMore" gepostet , ......mich interessiert auch , wie alt dieser Wobbler mit den komischen Hakenösen ist , .......'mal sehen , ob überhaupt Feedback kommt ?

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## hechtangler2911 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Und noch ein wenig Zuwachs.


----------



## Wobblerfan (23. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Tach ! Sag mal , hast Du eine Zuchtanlage ;+ . Schöne Teile dabei . Gruß  Wf #h


----------



## hechtangler2911 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Na klar habe ich das, und gerade eben ist Paarungszeit.:k:m


----------



## _Pipo_ (23. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Der unterste Wobbler interessiert mich ...
Die hellere Farbe oben, die dunklerer entsprechend unten soll ja ganz fängig sein (Aufhebung der "Tarnung") und das in Kombi mit einem auf dem Rücken schwimmenden Fisch + die Farben die in meinem Hauptgewässer meistens gut laufen...

Würdest du mir da mal den Namen verraten ?


----------



## hechtangler2911 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Der untere ist ein Sebile Wobbler.
Schau selber.
http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....p?info=p5515_Sebile-Koolie-Minnow-ML-118.html


----------



## Wurschtsepp (23. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hechtangler... wunderbare Auswahl. Da kann man nur von Träumen....


----------



## Wobblerfan (23. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hej Wurschtsepp ! Du hast doch eben gelesen : Ist gerade Paarungszeit , melde Dich gleich an , wegen der Wobblerbrut    Gruß Wf #h


----------



## GogoGadget (23. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*






 Hallo,
habe gerade diesen und zwei weitere Japanwobbler der Marke IMA (DUO Nabarone) in der Bucht für zusammen 20 Ökken ersteigert. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Marke bzw. den Modellen?

Beste Grüße 
GoGoGadget


----------



## diemai (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Winterzeit=Flohmarktzeit !

Meine neuesten Erwerbungen vom Hamburger Winterflohmarkt letzten Sonntag :

Ein kleiner Wobbler von Balzer , ca. 55mm , ...geile Farbe für Forellen , hatte ich mir gedacht , .......ein etwas größerer "PowerCatcherPlus"(falls ich mich nicht verlesen habe) , ich glaube , der ist von SPRO , ..... und oben ein 13cm "Savage Gear 4Play" .

Letzterer kam mit einem "Stanley Wedge" Spinnerbait zusammen 5,50 Teuros , für die beiden Kleinen hab' ich zusammen 4 Tacken abgedrückt , ........die No-Name-Wobbels , die da noch im Angebot waren , hab' ich aber tunlichst liegenlassen .

Ich denke , ein gutes Schnäppchen , oder|kopfkrat , ......zumal die Teile absolut wie neu aussehen !

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## jkc (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> ...
> Ich denke , ein gutes Schnäppchen , oder|kopfkrat ,...



Hi, soweit ich mich erinnere, habe ich für den Spinnerbait allein so irgendwas zwischen 10 und 15€ gezahlt - von daher kann man Dich nur beglückwünschen!

Grüße JK


----------



## diemai (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, soweit ich mich erinnere, habe ich für den Spinnerbait allein so irgendwas zwischen 10 und 15€ gezahlt - von daher kann man Dich nur beglückwünschen!
> 
> Grüße JK


 
..........dankeschön , .....hatte die Köder auch 'mal gegoogelt , .....im Amiland kommt dieses Spinnerbait-Modell nur 4.99 Dollar , ......der Dreiteiler von SavageGear kostet hierzulande so zwischen ca. 11.50 und knapp 14 Euronen , ..je nach Shop , .......will mich nicht beklagen , ......Flohmärkte sind geil , ...man findet allerdings ziemlich selten gute Köder .

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo , Gemeinde , 

...erst'mal "Frohe Weihnachten" euch allen !

Im Zuge letzter Weihnachtseinkäufe habe ich gestern morgen diesen Wobbler in einem Hamburger Angelladen erstanden , regulär für 8.99 Euronen , es gab aber 'ne 20% Rabattaktion:vik: .

Nennt sich "Yokozuma Gitana 120" in 16,5gr. , 12cam lang , ...... anscheinend in Spanien hergestellt .

Kenne diese Marke nicht , nichtsdestotrotz sieht der Köder für mich sehr interessant aus , ...hat den schon 'mal jemand gefischt ?

Er hat 'n paar größere Kugeln drin'n , die beim Auswerfen nach hinten rutschen , dürfte deshalb 'ne ganz schöne Wurf-Granate sein , ......geführt wird er meiner Vermutung nach NUR ruckend(jerk and pause) , beim kontinuierlichen Einkurbeln dürfte die kleine , integrierte Tauchfläche nicht genug Wobbel-Aktion generieren , denke ich .

Ich schätze , das er schweben tut oder auch mehr oder weniger schnell absinkt(ich würde letzteres bevorzugen) .

...........aber wiegesagt , .....hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Köder gemacht........?

              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## RedHead (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

viele schöne Dinger habt Ihr da!

mal sehen vielleicht zeige ich Euch auch mal ein paar von meinen, muss aber rauskramen, hübsch machen, abknipsen...


----------



## diemai (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



RedHead schrieb:


> viele schöne Dinger habt Ihr da!
> 
> mal sehen vielleicht zeige ich Euch auch mal ein paar von meinen, muss aber rauskramen, hübsch machen, abknipsen...


 
...............ich bin gespannt ...|supergri!

                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hatte mir gerade nen Hintergrundbild gebastelt mit Kleinzeug:


----------



## RedHead (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

mit welchem Dienst stellt Ihr Bilder ein bzw. mit welchem funktioniert das hier am besten? 

z.B. picr.de ?


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi,
also ich stelle meine Bilder mit Imagehack Us rein. Man kann sie größenmässig verändern und alles mögliche anstellen.
Gruß:m


----------



## RedHead (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Flussbarsch, Danke! Muss ich mich mal mit auseinandersetzen.

fangen wir mal hiermit an, weiter geht´s dann am Wochenende:


----------



## Bulettenbär (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ahh der XXL-Rapala! Den wollte ich mir auch immer mal gekauft haben bis ich erkannt habe das ich für das gleiche Geld boxenweise normale Wobbler kaufen kann. Aber irgendwann gönn ich mir den auch. Aber erst nach dem Studium.

So dann macht mal weiter, ich will Wobbler sehen:vik:


----------



## RedHead (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

ich mach mal wie versprochen weiter, hier eine Horde Indianer:


----------



## RedHead (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

und ein Grüppchen Franzosen:


----------



## RedHead (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

und ein paar alte Veteranen:


----------



## diemai (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ RedHead

Sehr schöne Klassiker , ....fischt du die auch noch ?

Übrigens , ...der "Big S" wurde kürzlich , ebenso wie der "Indianerwobbler" vor ca. 1 1/2 Jahren , neu aufgelegt , ...von ersterem gibt's jetzt auch 'ne neue XXL-Version :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcarpZj9IrQ

                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## RedHead (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Diemai: Köder sind zum Angeln da, auch wenn ich mit denen vorsichtiger in´s Geschäft gehe als mit "aktuellen". Dafür würde es mich aber um so mehr freuen, wenn was drauf beißt. Habe aber mit anderen Wobblerformen aktuell mehr Erfolg.

Ich hab auch ein paar alte Ruten und Rollen (und Blinker, und Spinner), die haben es auch verdient, ab und zu nochmal an´s Wasser zu kommen. Irgendwie hat die Angelei mit altem Gerät was.

Die Neuauflagen von Big S und Indianer habe ich auch gesehen, sind aber irgendwie nicht das gleiche wie die alten Klassiker. Den Big S in XXL kannte ich noch nicht, Danke für diese Info!


----------



## diemai (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



RedHead schrieb:


> Diemai: Köder sind zum Angeln da, auch wenn ich mit denen vorsichtiger in´s Geschäft gehe als mit "aktuellen". Dafür würde es mich aber um so mehr freuen, wenn was drauf beißt. Habe aber mit anderen Wobblerformen aktuell mehr Erfolg.
> 
> Ich hab auch ein paar alte Ruten und Rollen (und Blinker, und Spinner), die haben es auch verdient, ab und zu nochmal an´s Wasser zu kommen. Irgendwie hat die Angelei mit altem Gerät was.
> 
> Die Neuauflagen von Big S und Indianer habe ich auch gesehen, sind aber irgendwie nicht das gleiche wie die alten Klassiker. Den Big S in XXL kannte ich noch nicht, Danke für diese Info!


 
Ich hab' auch keine Scheu davor . 'mal n' paar alte DAM Blinker oder Bleikopfspinner 'ranzuhängen#6 !

Was diesen "MEGA-Big S" betrifft , .....habe im Web noch keinen Shop gefunden , wo man den bekommt , .....bei einem englischen Laden war der gelistet , aber bereits nicht mehr lieferbar , ...wenn Interesse besteht , würde ich es sowieso noch 'mal bei den Briten versuchen , ....aber vielleicht nimmt den ja auch ein hiesiger Laden mit in's 2013-Sortiment auf ?

Ich würde den auf jeden Fall auch 'mal gerne fischen , ...von den normalen "Big S" hab' ich ja einige , .....alte Originale und Kopien !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



> Ich würde den auf jeden Fall auch 'mal gerne fischen , ...von den  normalen "Big S" hab' ich ja einige , .....alte Originale und Kopien !


Der alte Big S war bei mit immer fürn Küchenhecht gut und wenn ich mal einen Tag lang nichts gefangen habe,wurde der an einer krautigen Stelle eingesetzt.
Tja bis er denn auch igendwann im Kraut blieb!
Die Neuen,welche ich gekauft habe,haben leider als upgrade alle Rasselkugeln, bisher hab ich keinen ohne finden können!

Jürgen


----------



## RedHead (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die Neuen,welche ich gekauft habe,haben leider als upgrade alle Rasselkugeln, bisher hab ich keinen ohne finden können!



die alten haben aber doch auch Rasseln?


----------



## RedHead (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

und hier noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten für´s Frühjahr:

und jetzt seid Ihr mal wieder dran ;-)


----------



## diemai (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



RedHead schrieb:


> und hier noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten für´s Frühjahr:
> 
> und jetzt seid Ihr mal wieder dran ;-)


 
Sehr schön , ...den oberen BBZ hab' ich auch , .....aber noch nie gefischt !

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## RedHead (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

gefischt schon, erfolgreich nein

lässt sich nicht sonderlich gut werfen und die Führung ist, naja, sagen wir mal gewöhnungsbedürftig, insbesondere wenn man vorher einen mit Schaufel an der Schnur hatte

denn man bekommt kaum Rückmeldung, ist, als ob man ein Laubblatt durch´s Wasser zieht

aber irgendein Barsch wird mal drauf gehen, da bin ich fest von überzeugt!


----------



## diemai (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



RedHead schrieb:


> gefischt schon, erfolgreich nein
> 
> lässt sich nicht sonderlich gut werfen und die Führung ist, naja, sagen wir mal gewöhnungsbedürftig, insbesondere wenn man vorher einen mit Schaufel an der Schnur hatte
> 
> ...


 
.................ja , das Ding ist einfach zu fein und klein , um irgendwas in der Rute zu merken .

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Dann opfer ich mich und mach mal weiter#h

Salmo Whitefish in dieser kleinen Größe der absolute Bringer im Sommer. Läuft geschleppt bei ca 4m.


----------



## Bulettenbär (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Nils Master:
-Invincible
-Invincible
-Invincible Jointed
-Spearhead
-Jumbo


----------



## Bulettenbär (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Salmo:
- Executor SDR
- Frisky Deeprunner
- Butcher SDR


----------



## angler1996 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

schön, einer hat ja Bissspuren
ist der Spearhead Original von Nils Master?


----------



## Bulettenbär (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

"Big S" original gestempelt und die kleinen teilweise "original" Cotton Cordell

Und ja, die sind mit Rasseln#h


----------



## jkc (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Sehr schön!

Der oben Links war mein erster Wobbler, den ich im Alter von ca. 8 Jahren am Wasser gefunden habe! Den oben Rechts habe ich heute auch noch in meinem Arsenal...

Grüße JK


----------



## Bulettenbär (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



angler1996 schrieb:


> schön, einer hat ja Bissspuren
> ist der Spearhead Original von Nils Master?



Ja, alle original. Den obersten habe ich im Wasser gefangen. Hatte einen Hänger der behutsam gelöst wurde. Ergebnis: Den Wobbler samt bestimmt 30m 45er-Monoschnur#6

So, weiter gehts:

Barsche der Firma Osko aus Russland????. Gerade mal gegoogelt. Das Modell müsste Quick heissen: http://osko.by/osko_quik/


----------



## Bulettenbär (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



jkc schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> 
> Der oben Links war mein erster Wobbler, den ich im Alter von ca. 8 Jahren am Wasser gefunden habe! Den oben Links habe ich heute auch noch in meinem Arsenal...
> 
> Grüße JK



Sowas habe ich jetzt schon von vielen Leuten gehört. Gerade dieses Muster scheint sehr beliebt zu sein. 

So jetzt gleich ist aber auch Schluss für heute. Einen Nnoch:

Balzer Monsterbarsch in 18cm. Man beachte die Unterschiede an der Tauchschaufel. Die glatte Schaufel ist glaube ich bei den neueren Modellen, die geprägte bei den älteren.


----------



## diemai (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



angler1996 schrieb:


> schön, einer hat ja Bissspuren
> ist der Spearhead Original von Nils Master?


 

................hhmm , wußte auch nicht , das es "Nilsies" im Forellendekor gibt , ......echt tolle Wobbler,  Björn !

                                     Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## jkc (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Japp, sollte original sein, habe (oder hatte?) ein 12cm Invincible in der gleichen Farbe.

Grüße JK

edit: siehe Farbe 95
http://www.nilsmaster.fi/invincible_varikartta/Invincible/content/index_2.html


----------



## Bulettenbär (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Wobbler der serbischen Firma GAGA


----------



## Bulettenbär (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Firma: Storm
Modell: Wiggle Wart
Aktion: Sehr lebhafter Lauf, tieflaufend

Der oberste ist ein "Billig-China-Nachbau"


----------



## Bulettenbär (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Und dann mal Lipless Lures:

Bild1: Klassiker aus den USA
Der Obere - Unbekannt, Texas Shad
Die Unteren - Bill Lewis Rattl Trap

Bild2: Klassiker aus Finnland/Irland
Rapala Rattlin Rap 6cm

Bild3: Rapala Rattlin Rap 8cm


----------



## Bulettenbär (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Bild 1:
Rapala Dives To 14 Feet (4,2m)

und ein kleinerer Nachbau von Alpha Tackle Coyote Scarecrow http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1wfI8HzyW4

Bild 2:
Rapala Dives To 3 Feet (0,9m)

Die DT3 haben einen schlanken Körper, die größeren dagegen einen eher dickbäuchigen.


----------



## Bulettenbär (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ein paar Flachläufer:

Bild 1:
Firma: Storm 
Modell: Thin Fin in 8cm und 6,5cm

Bild 2:
Firma : Salmo
Bullhead 6 neu    / Bullhead 6 alt (dicke & breitere Schaufel)
Teno ST6          / Executor IEX5SR
Executor IEX7SR / Executor IEX7SR 

Bild 3:
Firma: Salmo
Modell: Boxer BX/SR 
Eigenschaft: 7cm, 22g, 1-2m Lauftiefe, lässt sich sehr weit werfen


----------



## Bulettenbär (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Weiter gehts mit flachlaufenden Klassikern:

Bild 1:
Rapala Shad Rap in 7 und 8cm

Bild 2: Rapala Jointed Minnow in 8/9cm

Bild 3: Rapala Jointed Minnow in 13cm
Die oberen sind alt aber neu, der unterste ist direkt vom Trödel mit verrosteten Haken. Aber brauche ich auch nicht austauschen, da ich sowie so nie dazu kommen werde den zu fischen. Dafür hat man einfach zuviele|uhoh:


----------



## Bulettenbär (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Bild 1: 
Hier ein Größenvergleich innerhalb der Rapala-Jointed-Familie.
Ein 5cm zwischen 11cm. Mir ist auch jetzt erst aufgefallen das der obere eine andere Tauchschaufel hat. Kannte ich bis jetzt auch nicht bei diesem Modell|bigeyes

Edit: Der oberste ist ein Rapala Jointed CD Countdown.

Bild 2:
2 unscheinbare Wobbler von Abu Garcia. Jedoch hier recht schwer zu bekommen.
- Abu Tormentor Deep Diver 130mm
- Abo Tormentor Pot Belly 75mm

...und wo die herkommen, gibts noch mehr von denen. Jetzt schaue ich aber erstmal wieder zu was ihr so in euren Kisten habt#h


----------



## jkc (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi, schöne Köder!
 Insbesondere die Rapala Jointed in 13cm mag ich sehr! Mit den fünf auf dem Foto könnte ich vermutlich mein ganzes Angelleben bestreiten und würde trotzdem kaum schlechter Fangen als mit meiner aktuellen Sammlung von vieeeeelen Kunstködern.

Der oberste auf dem letzten Rapala Bild sollte ein sinkender sein, während die mit der "normalen" Schaufel schwimmende sind. Leider sind mir alle anderen Jointeds als der J13 zu leicht oder zu träge, dazu eigentlich alle viel zu klein...

Kaum zu glauben, aber die Jointeds sind selbst unter Welsanglern sehr beliebt...

Grüße JK


----------



## Bulettenbär (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, schöne Köder!
> Insbesondere die Rapala Jointed in 13cm mag ich sehr! Mit den fünf auf dem Foto könnte ich vermutlich mein ganzes Angelleben bestreiten und würde trotzdem kaum schlechter Fangen als mit meiner aktuellen Sammlung von vieeeeelen Kunstködern.
> 
> Der oberste auf dem letzten Rapala Bild sollte ein sinkender sein, während die mit der "normalen" Schaufel schwimmende sind. Leider sind mir alle anderen Jointes als der J13 zu leicht oder zu träge, dazu eigentlich alle viel zu klein...
> ...



Vielen Dank fürs feedback und die Information.#h

Ich habe immer nur mal 5 Minuten zwischendurch mit denen geangelt. Das Vertrauen fehlte mir. Deine Worte sind da Gold wert. Werden dann auch mal ausdauernder gefischt werden


----------



## diemai (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ich hatte am Wasser auch 'mal jemanden getroffen , der auch auf diese "Rapala Jointed" geschworen hat , .....es war diese Version mit der spitzen Lippe .

Tolle Wobbler hast du da , Björn , .....ich hab' hier auch 'noch 'mal 'n paar "Ugly Duckling" , hatte die Fotos kürzlich geschossen .

Die Köder werden in Serbien und Kroatien hergestellt , soweit ich weiß .

                     Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hey Dieter,

von denen hab ich auch welche. Aber leider viel zu wenig

Ich mag diese "kleinen" Firmen die ihre Köder noch selber herstellen und nicht in China fertigen lassen.

Bild1: Ugly Ducking (Die Farbunterschiede liegen am Licht)

Bild2: Rapala - Shad Rap 9cm Tiefläufer

Bild3: Salmo - 2x Bullhead Tiefläufer (man bekommt selten Hänger, da die Schaufel zuerst den Grund berührt) und 1x Perch 8cm SDR

Bild4: Forellenfutter (man ersetze zum angeln natürlich die Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken!!!) von Kenart (kleine polnische Wobblerschmiede)


----------



## Ossipeter (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Bild 1:
> Hier ein Größenvergleich innerhalb der Rapala-Jointed-Familie.
> Ein 5cm zwischen 11cm. Mir ist auch jetzt erst aufgefallen das der obere eine andere Tauchschaufel hat. Kannte ich bis jetzt auch nicht bei diesem Modell|bigeyes
> 
> ...



Hallo Bulettenbär,

den oberen mit der anderen Tauchschaufel such ich. Würdest du ihn verkaufen?
Antwort gerne per PN.


----------



## Chondro-Dreams (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo

Hier mal ein Teil meiner sammlug.

LG

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nk2akk1wqkk


----------



## RedHead (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ola!

Ich habe hier mal ein kleines Rätsel für Euch Cracks - könnt Ihr mir Infos über diese Wobbler geben?

Es sind keine Big-S oder Midi-S, scheinen aber aus der gleichen Produktion (Shakespeare?) zu kommen #c


----------



## jkc (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi, habe auch noch so einen in Schwarz-Rot-Weiß; war mein erster Lieblingswobbler, sehr erfolgreich auf Döbel und kleinere Hechte. Die besten Erfolge hatte ich damit gaaaaanz langsam gekurbelt.

Shakespeare habe ich auch noch im Kopf, konkret einen Modellnahmen leider nicht, gekauft habe ich meine so Mitte bis Ende der 90er für ca 5 DM.

Grüße JK


----------



## diemai (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



RedHead schrieb:


> Ola!
> 
> Ich habe hier mal ein kleines Rätsel für Euch Cracks - könnt Ihr mir Infos über diese Wobbler geben?
> 
> Es sind keine Big-S oder Midi-S, scheinen aber aus der gleichen Produktion (Shakespeare?) zu kommen #c


 
...........nach meiner (englisches Buch "Encyclopaedia of Lures")Literatur von 1993 ist das ein "Baby Bopper" von der ungarischen Firma Hokev , nur eine Größe erhältlich , 70mm , 10gr , ......Tauchtiefe bis 4 Fuß(1,2m), ...kam in 5 Farben .

Der Wobbler ist anhand der Abbildung dort eindeutig zu idenfizieren .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## RedHead (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

_*wow!*_


Danke +++, diemai!


----------



## RedHead (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

das Buch hab ich mir direkt mal bestellt! #6


----------



## diemai (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



RedHead schrieb:


> das Buch hab ich mir direkt mal bestellt! #6


 
...........gibt's das überhaupt noch ?

                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## RedHead (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> ...........gibt's das überhaupt noch ?



Amazon, gebraucht 6EUR +3EUR Versand :m


----------



## diemai (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



RedHead schrieb:


> Amazon, gebraucht 6EUR +3EUR Versand :m


 
.....ist das wirklich "Encyclopeadia of Lures" von Chris + Sue Harris ?

Oder "Lure Encyclopeadia" von Frank Prokop ?

............egal , ....habe beide Bücher , ...sind beide gut , ...ersteres halt nur schon 20 Jahre alt !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## RedHead (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



> Bestellte Artikel
> 1 Exemplar(e) von: Encyclopedia of Lures [Gebundene Ausgabe]
> Von: Chris Harris, Sue Harris
> 
> ...


#h#h#h


----------



## ...andreas.b... (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hier mal ein Fundstück aus der Angelkiste vom Schwiegervattern:


----------



## Bobster (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

...schönes Teil...könnte man unter Umständen sogar noch nachbauen.
Zum fischen hätte ich allerdings kein Vertrauen mehr in die Verbindungen :q


----------



## diemai (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ RedHead

............hätt' ich nicht gedacht , das man das Buch noch bekommt , ...ein Glücksfall , würd' ich sagen , ...oder ?

@ ...andreas.b...

...kann das sein das das eines dieser Teile aus DDR-Produktion ist ?

http://www.raubfisch.de/454,939/

Das mit dem Nachbauen ist wohl war , .....läuft der gut ?

                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## ulfisch (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Den kleinen Schlingel habe ich aus  meinem letzten Urlaub mitgebracht
und ein Blick in meine Wobblerbox(en)


----------



## STORM_2012 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Das ist mein liebling :k 

Storm Deep Thunderstick Madflash 11cm  und 18gr
Wer den in der farbe 565 noch über hat bitte PN 

http://*ih.us/a/img29/4228/0000000000000000storm.jpg


----------



## RedHead (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> @ RedHead
> 
> ............hätt' ich nicht gedacht , das man das Buch noch bekommt , ...ein Glücksfall , würd' ich sagen , ...oder ?



und schon angekommen, die englische Post ist schnell! 

das andere Buch hab ich mir auch noch bestellt..........

Danke für den Tip!

|wavey:


----------



## diemai (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



RedHead schrieb:


> und schon angekommen, die englische Post ist schnell!
> 
> das andere Buch hab ich mir auch noch bestellt..........
> 
> ...


 
Hihi , ......wenn du noch mehr Geld übrig hast , ...schau dir 'mal meine Videos an , .......ist aber mehr über Wobbler , -und Kunstköderbau(bis auf "Crankbait Secrets" von Joe Bucher) .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zR4JSfKiGm0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJOsHeERcao

Ansonsten , ...viel Spaß beim lesen:m !

                    Gruß , diemai


----------



## RedHead (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

für diesen Monat genug geprasst! 

(oh, morgen beginnt ja ein Neuer...:m)


----------



## spotremover (2. März 2013)

*Hallo Spezis, kennt Ihr diesen Turus Ukko hier??? Hilfe!!!*

#h

 Hallo liebe Angelboardgemeinde!!!

Habe gerade einmal in meiner Tacklebox gekramt und einen älteren Turus Ukku gefunden.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand der erfahrenen Nutzer oder Kenner etwas zu  diesem Dekor sagen? Wie dieses heißt oder vielleicht wann dieser  hergestellt wurde?

Der Turus hat eine Länge von 16cm und die Alutauchlippe, weiß nicht genau ob das Vielleicht was zu sagen hat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hoffe es hat geklappt das Bild hochzuladen.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## SlimeSlime (11. April 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo zusammen,

habe sehr günstig ein paar Wobbler bekommen und gleich zugeschlagen (von privat gebraucht).
Zusatand ist okay, den ein oder anderen Drilling werde ich noch tauschen.

Meine frage an Euch, sind das alles "noname" Wobbler oder kennt doch der ein oder andere einen und hat Ihn ggf. schon im gebrauch gehabt?

Was hätte Ihr auf den ersten blick max. dafür hingelegt ?#t

Grüße


----------



## diemai (21. April 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Meine neueste Erwerbung aus der Bucht , ......ein finnischer "Rauhala" , .......ich fand die Körperform irgendwie ungewöhnlich .

Habe gegoogelt , aber leider nix gefunden , ....sieht so aus , als wenn die nicht mehr vertrieben werden , .......kann mir jemand mehr Infos dazu geben ?

Scheint aus Plastik zu sein mit 
eingedrehten Schraubösen , ...die Lippe ist unten mit "Rauhala , FIN" gemarkt , .......Körperlänge knapp 18cm .


Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (21. April 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



SlimeSlime schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe sehr günstig ein paar Wobbler bekommen und gleich zugeschlagen (von privat gebraucht).
> Zusatand ist okay, den ein oder anderen Drilling werde ich noch tauschen.
> ...


 
Unten Rechts das ist ein "Rapala Jointed" , bei dem der Vorbesitzer das Hinterteil durch den Twisterschwanz ersetzt hat , .........der Große oben links sieht mir auch nach einem Markenköder aus , kenne ich aber nicht , würde auf'n Ami tippen , ....es sind aber auch anscheinend einige "NoNames" dabei .

Gekauft hätte ich selber  dieses Set nicht , ...habe einfach schon sehr , sehr viele Wobbler , ....mich interessieren nur(für meinen Geschmack) außergewöhnliche Einzelstücke .

Schon getestet , ...dein Posting is ja schon'n paar Tage alt ?

                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## flx1337 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hier mal ne alternative zum Pointer:
Ist von Spro und kostet unter 6€
Ich finde die Wobbler von Spro aus der PowerCatcher Reihe eigentlich ganz brauchbar für den Preis, und gerade dieser Wobbler hat es mir angetan:


----------



## Bluna74 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

*






der oberste mit ersatztauchschaufel und ersatzflosse...
kann auch als jerkbait verwendet werden, da die schaufel abnehmbar ist...


*


----------



## SlimeSlime (25. April 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> Unten Rechts das ist ein "Rapala Jointed" , bei dem der Vorbesitzer das Hinterteil durch den Twisterschwanz ersetzt hat , .........der Große oben links sieht mir auch nach einem Markenköder aus , kenne ich aber nicht , würde auf'n Ami tippen , ....es sind aber auch anscheinend einige "NoNames" dabei .
> 
> Gekauft hätte ich selber  dieses Set nicht , ...habe einfach schon sehr , sehr viele Wobbler , ....mich interessieren nur(für meinen Geschmack) außergewöhnliche Einzelstücke .
> 
> ...




Nein, noch nicht....muss noch bis Mittwoch warten |znaika:
aber dann werde ich mit allen mal ein paar Würfe machen und schauen wie Sie laufen und ob sie Fisch bringen 

Naja "Set" würde ich ja nicht gleich sagen...
Weißt ja garnicht wie viel ick bezahlt habe?
Für 10€ hättest du sicher auch gesagt "gib her"....aber paar mehr Euros warens dann doch :g


----------



## Bluna74 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*






...und noch einmal 2 aus der GUNKI Familie................


----------



## RedHead (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

ich bin jetzt endlich, nach etlichen Flohmarktbesuchen, ebay-Schlachten und Suchmails stolzer Besitzer einer kompletten BigS-Flotte (nur die guten Alten, alle Farben, alle Größen)#v


----------



## diemai (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



RedHead schrieb:


> ich bin jetzt endlich, nach etlichen Flohmarktbesuchen, ebay-Schlachten und Suchmails stolzer Besitzer einer kompletten BigS-Flotte (nur die guten Alten, alle Farben, alle Größen)#v


 
Glückwunsch , .......tolle Bilder , das ist 'n alter Flyer , nicht wahr ?

Vielen Dank für's posten , ..jetzt weiß ich jedenfalls , welche Farben es überhaupt gab !

Einige davon hab' ich auch , aber langst nicht alle , ...jetzt weiß ich auch , das diese komische rote Teil mit Silberglitter auch'n original ist , ...hab' so'n Teil in Mini , aber ohne Markierungsaufdruck !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## RedHead (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo diemai!

Ja, das ist ein alter "Beipackzettel". Einige konnte ich in Originalbox+diesem Flyer ergattern, und so habe ich mich auch weiter orientiert 

Wenn Du magst, gib mir per PN Deine EMail-Adresse, dann schick ich Dir den auch gerne als größeren Scan zu.


Grüße
RedHead #h


P.S. den Roten solltest Du gut verwahren, die Dinger sind echt selten geworden!


----------



## diemai (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



RedHead schrieb:


> Hallo diemai!
> 
> Ja, das ist ein alter "Beipackzettel". Einige konnte ich in Originalbox+diesem Flyer ergattern, und so habe ich mich auch weiter orientiert
> 
> ...


 
Danke schön , nett von dir , ...ist aber nicht nötig , ..da ich eigentlich kein spezieller Sammler bin , ..kaufe nur gerne 'mal (außergewöhnliche)Wobbler auf Flohmärkten oder ggfs. in der Bucht , ....oft auch nur so als Anregung zum nachbauen .

Habe mir übrigens erlaubt , dein Bild auch auf "lureandmore" zu posten , ...eine tolle australischen Kunstköderseite , ...hoffe , du hast nix dagegen ?

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## RedHead (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> Habe mir übrigens erlaubt , dein Bild auch auf "lureandmore" zu posten , ...eine tolle australischen Kunstköderseite , ...hoffe , du hast nix dagegen ?



dagegen kaum was... *aber *-bitte nix für Ungut- *demnächst vorher fragen*


----------



## diemai (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



RedHead schrieb:


> dagegen kaum was... *aber *-bitte nix für Ungut- *demnächst vorher fragen*


 
OK , sorry ,  .....mache ich !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## RedHead (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> OK , sorry ,  .....mache ich !
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h


#g

|wavey:


----------



## pike-81 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*





3D-Herring, SavageGear, 22cm, 121g, floating, 5-6m

Moinsen!
Hab mir vor kurzem diesen Wobbler gekauft.
Vom Wurf-,Lauf- und Schleppverhalten bin ich sehr angetan.
Das Dekor, die fetten Sprengringe und Owner-Drillinge gefallen mir auch.
Habe den Bait nur an einem Tag eingesetzt. Hat auch beim Werfen gleich einen guten 70er verhaftet.
Aber als ich wieder eine Runde Schleppen wollte, lief er nach dem ausbringen nicht. Reingeholt - Schaufel abgebrochen.
Keine Würfe gegen Brückenpfeiler, keine Hänger und das beim ersten Einsatz.
Eigentlich könnte man ja einfach auf einen anderen Bait zurückgreifen. Der Markt gibt ja mehr als genug her. Aber der Wobbler gefällt mir sehr gut.
-Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?
-Nachkaufen oder Finger weg?
Petri


----------



## Deep Down (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@RedHead
Tolle Leistung sich die (alten) Teile als komplette Sammlung zusammenzusuchen und das auch zu schaffen!#6

Mit so nem Teil hat früher ja jeder mal geangelt!

Wie sehen die Teile den vom Zustand aus? Neuwertig wird den/die wohl keiner über die lange Zeit rumliegen gehabt haben!


----------



## RedHead (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Aber als ich wieder eine Runde Schleppen wollte, lief er nach dem ausbringen nicht. Reingeholt - Schaufel abgebrochen.
> Keine Würfe gegen Brückenpfeiler, keine Hänger und das beim ersten Einsatz.



wow, das ist übel! |bigeyes

ich kenne nur die 4Play-Heringe von SavageGear, und bei denen hatte ich einmal nach dem Auswerfen nur noch den Kopf dran, der restliche Körper war weg #d

habe auch schon von aufgeplatzten Wobblerkörpern bei der Marke gehört

aber am Bodden hat er gute Ergebisse erzielt, daher habe ich mir ihn trotz des Qualitätsmangels wieder gekauft

aber vllt. bist Du an ein Treibholz oder so gestoßen? #c


----------



## RedHead (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Wie sehen die Teile den vom Zustand aus? Neuwertig wird den/die wohl keiner über die lange Zeit rumliegen gehabt haben!



doch, doch! Alle in gutem/sehr gutem Zustand mit kaum Gebrauchsspuren und "Original"-Aufdruck :m

ich war auch verblüfft, wie viele noch mit Plastikbox und in gutem Zustand zu kriegen waren (aber auch manchmal für so einige Taler!)

habe zwar auch einige Veteranen mit mal nem Lackplatzer oder so, die aber dann doppelt und die werden auch wieder in den Einsatz geschickt

die "guten" bleiben (zuerstmal) in der Sammelbox... |rolleyes

ein paar neuwertige Vario-S mit verstellbarer Tauchschaufel wie beim Hi-Lo habe ich auch ergattert, aber bei denen mache ich mir wirklich nicht die Mühe, allen Farben hinterherzulaufen #d


----------



## Mordsfisch (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi,

meine Mutter war wieder in Japan und hat mir etwas schönes mitgebracht.

Auf dem ersten Bild sind Duel Minnows 130 mit nem Magnet weight transfer System.

Auf dem zweiten Bild Rogy 60 Depp von Field Hunter.
Ich hatte schon mal einen davon und hab den in einen Baum geschmissen.
Die laufen total klasse.
Die beiden neuen haben einer einen pinken Bauch und der andere einen pinken Rücken.
Mal sehem wie die fangen.
Der erste den ich hatte war komplett silber.

MfG

P.s.
Leider spiegelt der Blitz sehr, wenn man nahe ans Objekt rangeht...


----------



## Wobblerfan (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin ! 

@   Pike - 81   :  Dein Herring sieht ja klasse aus . Muss ich haben  . Mal sehen , ob ich den hier ( bin gerade in Schweden ) bekomme #c . Gruß  Wf #h


----------



## Wobblerfan (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo , ich nochmal ! Diese Teile hab ich hier erworben , 
von oben :  Real Eel 30cm , Storm Thunderstick 16cm , floating , geht 5-6 tief  , Storm Swimmin Stick 16cm , Slow Sinking . Gruß Wf #h


----------



## diemai (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Hallo , ich nochmal ! Diese Teile hab ich hier erworben ,
> von oben : Real Eel 30cm , Storm Thunderstick 16cm , floating , geht 5-6 tief , Storm Swimmin Stick 16cm , Slow Sinking . Gruß Wf #h


 
Der "Thunderstick" ist'n geiles Teil , darauf konnte ich schon etliches verhaften , habe allerdings die nächstkleinere Version in drei Farben .

                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo Dieter ! Ja , das sind feine Teile und laufen super . Ich hab auch den kleineren , mit dem hat Muttern schon einige Hechte überlistet . Und den Sava Gear 3D Herring hab ich heute Morgen noch besorgt , leider nur in 16 cm . Ist ein schöner Wobbler  |rolleyes   Gruß Wf #h


----------



## pike-81 (24. Juni 2013)

Moinsen!

Es ist wieder passiert!
3-D Herring, Schaufel gebrochen.
Dieses mal nicht nur am ersten Angeltag, sondern sogar am ersten Spot.
Petri


----------



## schwarzbarsch (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Meine Favoriten


----------



## diemai (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Es ist wieder passiert!
> 3-D Herring, Schaufel gebrochen.
> ...


 
Taugt anscheinend wirklich nix , das Teil , ....ab auf die rote Liste#d!

                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin , Gemeinde , 

Hier meine neueste Erwerbung vom US-Ebay , ......anscheinend recht neu auf dem Markt , .....ein Oberflächenköder von Arbogast namens "Buzz Plug" .

Auf TU gibt's einen Thread über diesen Köder , konnte nicht umhin , mir einen zu bestellen , ......er ist ca. 9cm lang(ohne Haken)und recht schwer, angegeben mit einer Unze(28gr) , soll aber noch schwimmen , .....bin jedoch gespannt , ob er das MIT dünner Spinnstange auch noch tut !

Soll angeblich auch "walk-the-dog" gefischt werden können , der Propeller soll im Ruhezustand nach oben weisen und er ist laut Herstellerangabe auch relativ krautresistent .

Ich bin gespannt , ......leider ist noch den ganzen Juli durch das Spinnangeln in unseren Vereinsteichen verboten#q#q#q !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin , Moin , 

............recht tot hier zur Zeit , .....sind wohl alle am Wasser ?

Anbei meine neuesten Wobbels , .....zwei Japaner , die meine Tochter mir von einer Bootsmesse aus Istanbul mitgebracht hat , ...der Bunte ist ein "Hound Glider 125" der Firma "IMA" und der in "firetiger" ein "Sea Bass Minnow 145F" von "Kendo" .

Da ich mich mit Japan-Wobblern kaum auskenne , bin ich echt gespannt darauf , die demnächst 'mal zu fischen , ...beide haben ein eingebautes Weitwurfsystem .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> Moin , Moin ,
> 
> ............recht tot hier zur Zeit , .....sind wohl alle am Wasser ?
> 
> ...


 
Goil 

...und immer schön "schütteln" vor dem werfen bei den 
Kugelsystemen, damit die Kugeln in das hintere Ende rutschen. Die müssen fliegen wie ein "DART-Pfeil" !

Neidische Gruße :g


----------



## diemai (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Goil
> 
> ...und immer schön "schütteln" vor dem werfen bei den
> Kugelsystemen, damit die Kugeln in das hintere Ende rutschen. Die müssen fliegen wie ein "DART-Pfeil" !
> ...


 

Danke für den Tip , ......die Kugeln scheinen aber recht leichtgängig zu sein , .....habe einen "Rapala MaxRap" , den muß man WIRKLICH schütteln , ...finde ich extrem lästig !

Bei meinen anderen drei "MaxRaps" funzen sie besser , ....der eine ist wohl ein Montags-Wobbler!

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## diemai (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

................gestern ist ein Päckchen aus Australien gekommen , .....bis auf zwei Stück aus Eigenbau(die beiden in metallicblau/schwarz) von "Alicia's Lures" sind die Wobbler gebraucht , aber noch gut in Schuß , .......5 Stück "Stumpjumper" von J.J. Lures , ein "Oar Gee 5m"(der kleinere in rot/gelb) und ein "Codger"(der größere in rot/gelb) .

Bei den "Stumpjumper" Wobblern lassen sich die Schaufeln je nach gewünschter Aktion und Tauchtiefe austauschen , denn sie sitzen in einer speziellen Einrastschiene , ........aber wenn man ungeübt ist(so wie ich) , ..brechen die Schaufeln beim herausziehen auch gerne 'mal kaputt#q !

Der größte "Stumpjumper" in lila/schwarz hat die größtmögliche Schaufel montiert , ...er kann so bis auf 6-7 m abtauchen .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo Dieter! Da hast Du ja feine Teile erworben |rolleyes , wer hat , soll geben  . Meine Adr. hast Du ja .  LG  Bernd #h


----------



## Nevisthebrave (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Mut zur Lücke.
Mein selfmade VW Wobbler
:vik:


----------



## diemai (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter! Da hast Du ja feine Teile erworben |rolleyes , wer hat , soll geben  . Meine Adr. hast Du ja . LG Bernd #h


 
Sorry wegen verspäteter Antwort , hab' die Benachrichtigungsmail wohl übersehen !

Hatte auf TU auch 'mal so'ne ähnliche Anfrage, .......meine Antwort war da ein Zitat des vor einigen Jahren verstorbenen Schauspielers Charlton Heston , zu Lebzeiten tief in der amerikanischen Waffenlobby NRA involviert . 

Es ging damals 'mal wieder darum , den privaten Waffenbesitz in den USA einzuschränken , worauf er eine alte Muskete in die Höhe reckte und vor der Versammlung markig ausrief : ...."from my cold dead hands" !

......in puncto Kunstköder bin ich da vollkommen seiner Meinung#c:m!

Habe die Aussies übrigens nicht erworben , sondern eingetauscht .

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## angler1996 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Dieter , interessante Lösungen- Schaufeln zum wechseln;
die 2. von links haben ein interessantes Innenleben scheint mir
Gruß A.


----------



## diemai (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Nevisthebrave schrieb:


> Mut zur Lücke.
> Mein selfmade VW Wobbler
> :vik:


 
Der sieht so ramponiert aus , ....hat der schon 'n paar Hechte gefangen ?

Sie beißen ja schließlich AUCH auf ungewöhnliche Köder , .......habe schon Videos mit'm Dildo , 'ner Digi-Cam und 'ner Karotte gesehen , .........alle fängig:q!

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Dieter , interessante Lösungen- Schaufeln zum wechseln;
> die 2. von links haben ein interessantes Innenleben scheint mir
> Gruß A.


 
............wie meinst du das denn |kopfkrat?

Rasselkugeln haben die StumpJumper nicht , wenn ich mich recht entsinne , ...und wie schon gesagt , ...dieses Schaufel-Wechselsystem ist nicht ohne#q.

Vor etlichen Jahren gab's die Dinger kurz auch 'mal hierzulande , ...ich glaube , die Firma Jenzi hatte sie damals importiert#c ?

Wurden damals 'mal in der Angelwoche oder im Blinker vorgestellt und ich kam nicht umhin , mir einen zu kaufen:q.

Mittlererweile hat er eine Eigenbauschaufel aus Lexan , die fest eingeklebt ist , ...hatte es geschafft , ALLE beiliegenden Wechselschaufeln kaputt zu brechen #q!

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## angler1996 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

wenn ich richtig gucke, haben die ein durchgängiges Blechskelett.

Oh und ob der Verluste - ich fühle mit Dir.
Mit manchen Dingern kannst machen was de willst, da kommt nix gutes bei raus:m


----------



## diemai (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



angler1996 schrieb:


> wenn ich richtig gucke, haben die ein durchgängiges Blechskelett.
> 
> Oh und ob der Verluste - ich fühle mit Dir.
> Mit manchen Dingern kannst machen was de willst, da kommt nix gutes bei raus:m


 
Bin mir da nicht sicher ,  , ...ich glaube , das das einzelne Plättchen sind , die im Plastik mit eingegossen oder zwischen den Hälften formschlüssig befestigt sind , .......für durchgehendes Blech sind mir die Wobbler ein wenig zu leicht .

Mein erster Stumpy , den ich damals hier gekauft hatte , hat auch herkömmliche Drahtösen .

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bobster (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Nevisthebrave schrieb:


> Mut zur Lücke.
> Mein selfmade VW Wobbler
> :vik:


 
Sauber...aber VORSICHT !
Zinkguss-bricht einfach ab :q


----------



## Nevisthebrave (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> Der sieht so ramponiert aus , ....hat der schon 'n paar Hechte gefangen ?
> 
> Sie beißen ja schließlich AUCH auf ungewöhnliche Köder , .......habe schon Videos mit'm Dildo , 'ner Digi-Cam und 'ner Karotte gesehen , .........alle fängig:q!
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



nein, eigentlich ist das mein Schlüsselanhänger
aber wenn jemand mit mit wettet, zieh ich ihn mal n Jahr durch´s
Wasser :g

LG Marcel


----------



## diemai (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Nevisthebrave schrieb:


> nein, eigentlich ist das mein Schlüsselanhänger
> aber wenn jemand mit mit wettet, zieh ich ihn mal n Jahr durch´s
> Wasser :g
> 
> LG Marcel


 
................ich würde wiegesagt nicht darauf darauf wetten , das da KEIN Hecht 'drauf beißt , sorry #c!

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Zoddl (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ich bräuchte mal eine (Verständnis-)Info zum Salmo Bullhead, genauer gesagt zum Salmo Bullhead BD 4F-6F in YellowDace(!!!).

Den Wobbler hatte ich vor 3 Jahren meinem Vater zum Geburtstag geschenkt und nach etlichen schönen Fischen und *einzig!!!* mit Hilfe des Bullheads gerade noch abgewendeten Schneidertagen... nunja, irgendwann hing er am Grund fest und hängt dort immer noch!

Der soll jetzt natürlich, inklusive Reservevorrat, (im günstigen Fall bis Weihnachten) ersetzt werden. Der Laden, wo ich ihn damals bekommen hab, hat ihn natürlich nicht mehr. Die gängigen deutschen Online-Shops haben ihn auch nicht... 

... was mich aber ins Grübeln bringt, die Salmo.com.pl listet gar keinen Bullhead 4-6F in "Yellow Dace"!?? Dafür finde ich den unter salmofishing.com (Salmo USA)?

Frage dazu:
Wie ist das genau zu verstehen?
Wieso hatte mein Dealer explizit dieses Modell im Angebot und die (bisher) anderen nicht?


Zusatz:
In Übersee möchte ich nur ungern bestellen, weils Weihnachten noch klappen soll. Dummerweise sind die bisher zwei einzigen gefundenen alternativen Shops, in einer Sprache verfasst, die ich nicht wirklich verstehe (tschechisch und ungarisch?).
Wenn jemand eine verständliche(!) alternative Bezugsquelle mit kürzerem Versandweg kennt, wäre ich für eine Info echt dankbar!



Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## BronkoderBär (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ein Briefchen aus den USA braucht meistens 2 Wochen, soviel dazu.


----------



## u-see fischer (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte mal eine (Verständnis-)Info zum Salmo Bullhead, genauer gesagt zum Salmo Bullhead BD 4F-6F in YellowDace(!!!)......



Schau mal hier, riesige Auswahl, top Preise und ist bestimmt innerhalb weniger Tage (oftmals sogar schneller als manch deutscher Shop) bei Dir im Briefkasten.


----------



## stayc (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Schau mal auf zesox.de die sitzen in berlin und haben viele salmo wobbler


----------



## Zoddl (1. November 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Danke für die Links, die sind aber genau das, was ich nicht suche.

Seht euch mal die Farbauswahl auf dieser Seite an:
http://salmofishing.com/fishing-lures/the-salmo-bullhead/

Neben den Standardfarben "Bullhead" und "Hot Bullhead" gibts dort noch einige andere Muster, die man "hier" so nicht ohne weiteres bekommt. Eben auch "Yellow Dace". Diese Muster gibts aber auch nicht auf der offiziellen Seite von Salmo!? Sind das nun originale Salmo Bullheads, Kopien von Bullheads oder schlicht "amerikanische" Zusätze? Das ist eben mein Verständnisproblem.

Wenn es nicht anders geht, werd ich wohl direkt im Amiland bestellen müssen. Ich würds nur gern vermeiden, vor allem und gerade weil, weil ich den ja hier bereits bekommen hab. 


Grüzze
Zoddl


PS:Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass es einfach wird! Ich versuch das Teil schon länger zu bekommen...


----------



## diemai (1. November 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Zoddl

Ich denke , das du dann wohl nicht da herum kommen wirst , direkt in Amiland zu bestellen , ......ist ja eigentlich auch kein Problem , .....mache ich auch gelegentlich .

Ist zwar alles lästig mit'm Zoll und Mehrwertsteuer abdrücken , ....aber was tut man nicht alles für geile Köder und Zubehör .

Ich kann mich irren , ......aber mir kommt es sowieso schon länger so vor , das einige namhafte Hersteller bestimmte Köder-Modelle nur in Übersee und nicht hierzulande herausbringen , ....ebenso scheint es mir , das es bei der hiesigen Markteinführung im Vergleich zu der in den USA auch eine zeitliche Verzögerung von ca. einem Jahr gibt .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## pike-81 (2. November 2013)

Moinsen!
Hab mal einen Spezialauftrag für die Expertenrunde:
-Kann jemand Angaben zu diesem Turus Ukko machen? Ich meine den grün/goldenen Köder? Der andere soll als Vergleich dienen, und wurde vor 2-3 Jahren bei einem ThinkBig Händler gekauft. 
Es handelt sich um 20cm Modelle.:


----------



## pike-81 (2. November 2013)

Neben der Tauchschaufelstellung und dem voluminöseren Körper, fällt vor allem die hintere Hakenöse auf.


----------



## Csaba (7. November 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo,

Vision 95


----------



## Bulettenbär (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hechtfieber


----------



## diemai (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Hechtfieber


 
 Voll geile Sammlung , Björn#6#6#6 , .....ich selber hatte noch nie viel Glück mit solchen Hecht-Designs  , ........aber , .....ist die Köder-Antipathie erst'mal da , wird 'was Entsprechendes auch kaum mehr 'rangehängt#c:q!

 Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ich hatte mit dem Salmo Pike 16 viel Spass in Schweden. Und das Balzer Deeprunner Modell in 16cm? hat bei Freunden in Schweden gut funktioniert.

Ist mir aber alles egal. Es wird weiter gesammelt. Es fehlen mir noch (weitere)z.B. Hechte von Kenart, Salmo, Jaxon oder auch der Spro Kaminari.

Aber Du kennst das Sammelfieber ja zu gut#h


----------



## diemai (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit dem Salmo Pike 16 viel Spass in Schweden. Und das Balzer Deeprunner Modell in 16cm? hat bei Freunden in Schweden gut funktioniert.
> 
> Ist mir aber alles egal. Es wird weiter gesammelt. Es fehlen mir noch (weitere)z.B. Hechte von Kenart, Salmo, Jaxon oder auch der Spro Kaminari.
> 
> Aber Du kennst das Sammelfieber ja zu gut#h


 
 .........ja , ...kenne ich!

 ..................ich denke , ich hab' da noch irgendwo einen Hecht , den du bestimmt noch nicht hast , ......ist glaub'ich 'n älteres Model von DAM in'ner ziemlich kräftigen grünen Grundfarbe .

 Hier im Video bei 7:02 zu sehen :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNumoguTH7E

 ......muß 'mal sehen , ob ich den in den Tiefen meines Kellers wiederfinde , .......schicke dir dann 'mal 'ne PN .

 Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bobster (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Auch wenns nicht ganz die Musik ist die ich höre,
 "Weapons of Bassdestruction" ......Klasse :m


----------



## Bulettenbär (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi Dieter,

jetzt hab ich mir mal die Zeit genommen und dein Video in ganzer Länge angeschaut.

Zum Video: Die Zeit für die Darstellung eines Bildes ist perfekt. Nicht zu lang und nicht zu kurz. Das Lied ist auch der Hammer#6

Zur Sammlung: Sehr schön. Nicht nur Menge sondern auch Klasse. Viele schöne und vorallem für nicht "Sammel-Freaks" unbekannte Köder. Die Formenvielfalt gefällt mir sehr. Da siehts bei mir dann ganz anders aus...aber ich arbeite dran ;-) 

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## diemai (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Bulettenbär

 Danke , Björn , .....leider hatte ich mit der Videobearbeitung damals Probleme , so das die längeren Pausen beim Soundtrack entstanden sind , ....Computerarbeit ist wirklich nicht mein's#c .

 Einige der Köder habe ich auch nicht mehr(aber dafür sind mittlerweile VIELE Andere dazugekommen).

 Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ups, da waren noch 2 in einer Kiste.

Chinakracher und Salmo Jack


----------



## diemai (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Ups, da waren noch 2 in einer Kiste.
> 
> Chinakracher und Salmo Jack


 
 Der Untere sieht mir nach einem "Barramundi Mauler" von "The Producers"(China) aus , ......gibt's in 5 1/2 , 6 3/4 und auch 9 Zoll Nenn-Länge .

 Nachgeschlagen in "Lure Encyclopedia" von Frank Prokop ! 


 Hatte da auch 'mal welche von , habe ich aber weggegeben , ...im Video zusammen mit 'nen Anreißwinkel zu sehen .

 Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi Dieter,

heute morgen ist ein kleiner aber feiner Briegumschlag hier eingetrudelt. Vielen Dank dafür. Ich selber habs noch nicht zur Post geschafft#q

Auf dem Bild nun 2 verschiedene Hechte von DAM.

Die Barramundi Mauler hatte ich mal in allen 3 Größen. Der Hecht ist in der Größe 9". Die 6 3/4" Größe habe ich auch mal ne Stunde gefischt. Macht sehr viel Bewegung und richtig Druck in der Rute da das Dingen recht leicht ist. Beim Schleppen mit dem Kanu bekam ich den Kaum auf Tiefe. Immer wieder durchbrach er die Oberfläche. Folge waren Oberflächen-Attacken von kleineren Hechten um die 60cm. Leider hatte ich damals noch nicht mein Portaboot. Ich werde dem Wobbler noch einmal eine Chance geben#h

Habe gerade das letzte Exemplar von dem Buch für knapp über 14€ bei Amazon gekauft. Danke für den Tipp und die dortige Rezension.

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## diemai (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Bulettenbär

 Die beiden Hechte sehen ja fast gleich aus von der Form her , ...der Größere hat aber ein eingeprägtes Schuppenmuster .

 Die "Barramundi Maulers" sind wirklich sehr leicht , ...finde ich irgendwie widersprüchlich , ...ein Wobbler mit einer Tieftauchschaufel , der dennoch so auftriebsstark ist|kopfkrat !

 Freut mich , das meine Rezension für dich etwas hilfreich war , Björn , ....komme um solche Wobblerbücher immer nur schwer herum, ....gut , das es nicht allzuviele davon gibt(jedenfalls in Sprachen , die ich verstehen kann , ...und das sind nicht viele).

 Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> Der Untere sieht mir nach einem "Barramundi Mauler" von "The Producers"(China) aus , ......gibt's in 5 1/2 , 6 3/4 und auch 9 Zoll Nenn-Länge .



Gesucht und gefunden:


----------



## Hoscheck (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo Leute,

Den hier hat gestern der Alte mit dem weißen bart gebracht, ich hab da schon 2 Stück von und nutz die echt gerne.

Illex SQUAD MINNOW 65S HW




Gruß Hoscheck


----------



## pxnhxxd (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Das ist die Startaufstellung fürs Zanderwobbeln 2014.


----------



## hanzz (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hier meine Zanderwobbler


----------



## Bluna74 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*





Gunki Gamera 128 SP

METALLIC BROWN TROUT
TROUT FEEL
WHITE FLASH
MAT FIRE TIGER


----------



## vlsk (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Wow!! Ich war länger nicht mehr im Anglerboard aktiv...und musste feststellen das hier immer noch einiges los ist |bigeyes Respekt, weiter so :vik:


----------



## MoselBarbe (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@Bluna74

Wie laufen die Gunkis auf Zander? Haste die schon getestet? 

Petri 
MoselBarbe 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## columbus (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo. Hier mal meine zwei neuen Lieblinge, letztes Jahr erstanden. 
Der hellere von beiden ist Wahnsinn sag ich euch. Die Hechte hämmern regelrecht drauf. Man weiß ja das Hechte sich oftmals verschätzen mit der Größe ihrer Beute aber bei diesen Wobblern ist das fast schon Körperverletzung.


----------



## tiranius (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hier mal eine kleine Auswahl meiner "Frontsoldaten":


----------



## Bobster (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Nette Sachen..........aber endlich mal jemand der auch Hakenschützer benutzt #6

 Man sollte diese zusätzliche Investition (bei gekauften !) nicht unterschätzen. Die Haken bleiben länger scharf, die Köder beschädigen sich nicht selber durch die Hakenspitzen, lassen sich ohne zu verheddern aus der Tasche/Box holen und und und...


----------



## tiranius (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...aber endlich mal jemand der auch Hakenschützer benutzt #6
> 
> Man sollte diese zusätzliche Investition (bei gekauften !) nicht unterschätzen...



Wahre Worte! Mir geht´s in erster Linie drum, die teuren Baits zu schützen. Aber mittlerweile haben alle meine Hardbaits diese Schuhe an, denn ne Packung (selbst von MEIHO) kostet Kleingeld und ist mittlerweile auch fast überall zu haben.


----------



## Bulettenbär (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ich spiele auch schon mit dem Gedanken mir Hakenschützer zu kaufen. Es nervt doch schon ne Menge immer dieses Getüddel zu lösen. 

Aber gibt es auch richtige Großpackungen? Nicht 100 sondern 1000 pro Größe oder 3000 in Summe.


----------



## Bobster (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Aber gibt es auch richtige Großpackungen? Nicht 100 sondern 1000 pro Größe oder 3000 in Summe.


 
 Da lohnt sich doch sicher ne Rabatt-Anfrage bei den üblichen Verdächtigen in D-Land (Camo, tec,)

 Ansonsten mal über ALIBABA in Hong Kong, China, etc.,


----------



## jkc (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> ...gibt es auch richtige Großpackungen? Nicht 100 sondern 1000 pro Größe oder 3000 in Summe.



Hi, Du hast nicht ersnsthaft 1000-1500 Wobbler daheim wa?! 

Grüße JK


----------



## paulmeyers (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

aliexpress.com


----------



## JohannesF (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Nach was soll ich genau auf dieser Seite für die Hakenschützer suchen? Habe sie bisher noch nicht gefunden ...


----------



## Bobster (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

.........würd mich auch mal interessieren.
 Finde die auch nicht da


----------



## BronkoderBär (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Mit "hook cap" oder "hook sleeve" hab ich was gefunden.
Das billigste was ich gesehn hab is das hier:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100pcs-Fishing-Treble-Hooks-Safety-Covers-Bonnets-Caps-Protector/1509834604.html


----------



## Bobster (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Sehen doch nicht schlecht aus.

 ....aber, meine , von Owner, gefallen mir besser 

 Ansonsten halte ich es wie immer: Weinkorken, Loch durchbohren, in Scheiben schneiden-fertig ist der Hakenschoner.


----------



## Bulettenbär (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Vielen Dank für die Links. Ich werde mir mal ne Übersicht verschaffen


----------



## jkc (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin, heute paar ältere Rapis von der Post abgeholt und daran gleich etwas die Hardware aufgefrischt...

3x Super Shad Rap

X-Rap Jointed
2x Jointed
Bill Lewis ?Super? Trap

Grüße JK


----------



## BronkoderBär (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hey, 

wieviel hast bezahlt?

Fürn 5er kriegt man die auch schon in D.


Fangen tun sie auf jeden Fall.


Ich hab mal bei einem die Gewichtskugeln entfernt, jetzt schwimmt er und läuft immer noch so geil.

Bei Interesse stell ich Bilder auf welchen man sehen kann wo die Kugeln sind usw.


----------



## BigBoef (30. März 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo zusammen, 

Kennt zufällig jemanden den Namen von dem Köder hier?


----------



## Onkel Tom (16. April 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ein Hallo in die Expertenrunde! 

Ich möchte noch mal kurz einen Wobbler einstellen, der bereits in der Vergangenheit den Weg in diesen Thread gefunden hatte.






Aktuell stehe ich mich jemanden in Kontakt, der genau dieses Modell sucht. Er würde gerne den genauen Namen des Modells und des Herstellers erfahren und ich kann leider nicht weiter helfen. Ich habe das Teil mal als Restposten für 1,99 € in einem Angelladen mitgenommen, auf dem Wobbler steht absolut nichts drauf.

Wenn jemand die genaue Bezeichnung des Modells und den Hersteller kennt, würde ich mich über eine Information freuen. Bitte keine Vorschläge für Alternativen oder ähnliche Köder, es geht wirklich nur um genau dieses Modell.

Danke


----------



## Bobster (16. April 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Der hat ein wenig Ähnlichkeit mit dem legendären Indianer von DAM....hab gerade nachgeschaut...er ist es aber nicht  !


----------



## diemai (16. April 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Onkel Tom

Ich denke , das ist eine Billig-Kopie dieser Teile hier :

http://www.ebay.com/bhp/sparkle-tail

Gibt's noch aus aktueller Produktion über 

http://www.eppinger.net/cgi-bin/index.pl?fs=1&mp=1&init=1

.................oder eben Fleabay ?

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Onkel Tom (16. April 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Danke euch, ich gebe die Links mal weiter.


----------



## diemai (17. April 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Onkel Tom schrieb:


> Danke euch, ich gebe die Links mal weiter.


 
 ................noch'n Link :

http://www.zeiners.com/sparkletail.html

 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## steffen287 (17. April 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Spro Screamin devil läuft super 
Den gibts auch in natürlichen Farben werd ich mir noch holen!


----------



## Roque030 (17. April 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Meine neuen Errungenschaften für Barsch und Forellenangelei 
 Werde Sie jetzt 4 Tage in Dänemark testen


----------



## paulmeyers (17. April 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Sehr schick!


----------



## ulfisch (17. April 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ja wirklich schick und schick präsentiert
alles Duo?


----------



## Roque030 (17. April 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Ja wirklich schick und schick präsentiert
> alles Duo?



Alles DUO bis auf der schlanke brauen unten links mit single hook. Der ist von YO-Zuri 

 und Danke#6


----------



## olli81 (17. April 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*


----------



## olli81 (17. April 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*




und dieser hier noch.
zwei andere sind noch unterwegs aus japan, mal gucken ob die es bis zum 1.mai schaffen


----------



## Deep Down (20. April 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



pike-81 schrieb:


> 3D-Herring, SavageGear, 22cm, 121g, floating, 5-6m
> 
> Moinsen!
> Hab mir vor kurzem diesen Wobbler gekauft.
> ...



So, mich hat es nun auch erwischt! Nach den ersten Würfen...fupp.....Schaufel wech!





Okay, der schwankende Lauf überzeugte, daher zu schade um ihn wegzukanten!

Dann mal los gebastelt!





War zwar es etwas tricky, die neue Schaufel einzupassen, aber die hält! Der erste Einsatz mit der neuen Schaufel (Makrolon) war schon mal viel versprechend!


----------



## sam1000-0 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Mein Lieblingswobbler


----------



## BigBoef (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



BigBoef schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Kennt zufällig jemanden den Namen von dem Köder hier?




Keiner eine Idee wie der hier heißen könnte ?

Gruß


----------



## jkc (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



BigBoef schrieb:


> Keiner eine Idee wie der hier heißen könnte ?
> 
> Gruß



http://www.henrystackleshop.com/product_info.php/cPath/29_71_146/products_id/668

Grüße JK


----------



## BigBoef (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



jkc schrieb:


> http://www.henrystackleshop.com/product_info.php/cPath/29_71_146/products_id/668
> 
> Grüße JK



Dachte ich erst auch, aber meiner ist nur 9,5 cm und hatte viel weniger Gewicht!

Ich finde absulut nichts hoffe das mir einer helfen kann...

Hier ist noch ein Video von dem Köder:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=je78kH5ugQQ


----------



## pike-81 (20. Mai 2014)

Macht ja nichts, auf die Technik kommt es an.


----------



## Kark (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche mal heir eure Hilfe bzgl. einer Farbbezeichnung von Mann's Hardbaits. (sihe Bild: grüner Rücken, weiße Seiten mit Barschdekor und roter Bauch)
Hier sind ja relativ viele Wobberkenner unterwegs und ich hoffe das jemand die Bezeichnung kennt.
Ich habe einen 1- Super Stretch in dieser Farbe - auf dem Foto ist ein anderer Stretch abgebildet (15+ oder 20+ glaube ich). Es scheint mir eine Sonderfarbe zu sein, da ich sie auf den Standard-Farbtabellen von Mann's bisher nicht finden konnte.

Vielen Dank und Gruß,

Kark


----------



## diemai (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Kark schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich brauche mal heir eure Hilfe bzgl. einer Farbbezeichnung von Mann's Hardbaits. (sihe Bild: grüner Rücken, weiße Seiten mit Barschdekor und roter Bauch)
> Hier sind ja relativ viele Wobberkenner unterwegs und ich hoffe das jemand die Bezeichnung kennt.
> ...



Ich habe einen Kleinen "Mann's" in der Farbe , ...bin der Meinung , das sie diese Farbe aus'm Programm genommen haben , hab' eben 'mal das Ami-Ebay gecheckt , da sieht man sie auch kaum(unterste Reihe , Mitte) :

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-20-d...180?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item338f09b90c

Du hast wohl nur noch auf Ebay 'ne vage Chance , Wobbler in dieser Farbe zu ergattern , denke ich ?

Oder ist es diese Farbe auf dieser Abbildung 6. von oben , rechts  , "Yellow Perch Chrystaglow" ?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-MAN...elsport_Köder_Futter&var=&hash=item3eff8b6c3f

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Kark (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ diemai,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. #6
Es geht mir nicht um kaufen - nur um die Bezeichnung.
Es ist auf jeden Fall der dritte von links in der untersten reihe von deinem ersten Link.
Aus dem zweiten Link könntest du Recht haben mit Yellow Perch Crystalglow. Auf dem Foto sieht es evtl gelblicher aus als es tatsächlich ist. In Wirklichkeit ist es eher so Elfenbein-Weiß mit diesem Reflex-Klarlack Überzug.

Grüße,

Kark

So ich habe jetzt mal konkret mit Yellow Perch und Manns gesucht - es ist wohl mit 99%iger Sicherheit die von dir gennante Farbe.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## diemai (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ Kark

Freut mich , wenn ich behilflich sein konnte , .....und mit der akkuraten Farbwiedergabe auf Ebay-Fotos ist das auch so'ne Sache , ...mußte ich jetzt gerade feststellen , als meine bessere Hälfte 'ne Handtasche gekauft hatte und diese dann farblich etwas von ihrem vermeindlich dazu passenden Outfit abwich , ...wat für'n Streß .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## jkc (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi, hauptsache Du hast ihr nicht einen farblich passenden Wobbler als Ersatz für die Tasche angeboten. :vik:

Grüße JK


----------



## diemai (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, hauptsache Du hast ihr nicht einen farblich passenden Wobbler als Ersatz für die Tasche angeboten. :vik:
> 
> Grüße JK



.....nee , war nicht nötig , .....nach einigen langwierigen Ermittlungen in ihrem Kleiderschrank ist sie dann auf einige andere Klamotten gestoßen , die dann doch farblich besser zur neuen Tasche passen . 

Gottseidank sind unsere schuppigen Freunde nicht so pingelig , ...ob nun der Wobbler nun himmelbblau ist oder in einem etwas helleren royalbau schimmert , ist denen wohl schnurzpiepegal , wenn sie gerade auf blaue Köder stehen !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## RedHead (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

N´Abend,
kann mir jemand diesen putzigen, glubschäugigen Wobbler identifizieren?

(diemai, Du vielleicht?)


----------



## diemai (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



RedHead schrieb:


> N´Abend,
> kann mir jemand diesen putzigen, glubschäugigen Wobbler identifizieren?
> 
> (diemai, Du vielleicht?)




 Kann leider die Thumbnails nicht vergrößert aufrufen , geht bei meinem Laptop nicht .

 Aber ich hatte auf einem Flohmarkt 'mal einen in Farbe und Größe ähnlichen Wobbler gekauft , ......wenn ich mich recht entsinne , war da aber die Schaufel etwas anders(mehr wie bei einem "Big S"), bin mir da aber nicht 100% sicher ,  ........muß heut' abend 'mal im Keller suchen, ob ich den finde .

 Laufen tat der nicht gut , muß daher in irgendeiner meiner Lager-Boxen liegen , .......beschriftet war der aber auf jeden Fall mit dem Wort "CORMO" , daran erinnere ich mich genau .

 Hatte dazu seinerzeit auf Google aber auch nix gefunden .

 Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## RedHead (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Danke Dir, Dieter!!!


----------



## Kaprifischer1973 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hier einmal ein paar Bilder meiner Megabass Wobbler!

Live-X Leviathan, Anthrax, Margay, Smolt, Spindrive 58.

Im Laufe der Jahre habe ich mir eine Sammlung angelegt.

Würde bei Interesse auch einige abgeben!!! -> PN


----------



## McRip (8. November 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Deep Down schrieb:


> So, mich hat es nun auch erwischt! Nach den ersten Würfen...fupp.....Schaufel wech!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo, toll umgesetzt! Wie macht man das? Danke #6


----------



## zandertex (9. November 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Gute arbeit.


----------



## ZanderBob (10. November 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

...ach - die jungen Leute ;-) .....old school is the new best choice!


----------



## RedHead (11. November 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

mit Gruß an diemai! #h


----------



## RedHead (11. November 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



ZanderBob schrieb:


> ...ach - die jungen Leute ;-) .....old school is the new best choice!



in old school-Dekor "Redhead" - gefällt mir!


----------



## jkc (11. November 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Wasn DAS? Big S mit verstellbarer Schaufel? Noch nie gesehen |bigeyes


----------



## RedHead (11. November 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



jkc schrieb:


> Wasn DAS? Big S mit verstellbarer Schaufel? Noch nie gesehen |bigeyes



tja, da guckste!


----------



## Lajos1 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo jkc,

doch doch, die gab es, kamen, glaube ich, so ein bis zwei Jahre nach denen mit der festen Tauchschaufel heraus. Ich habe von beiden noch so ca. 10 Stück.
Big S und Mepps 5 waren in den 1980ern meine Standartköder für Hecht.
Gehen heute auch noch.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Riesenangler (11. November 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Warum sollten die denn auch nicht gehen? Ich fange am besten mit Effzettspinner. Ist zwar kein Wobbler, aber auch schon seit der letzten Eiszeit auf dem Markt.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo Riesenangler,

klar, der Effzett ist auch ein Bringer; schon früher und auch noch heute.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## diemai (11. November 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



RedHead schrieb:


> mit Gruß an diemai!


 
 ......echt geile Teile ,...und dann auch noch in Top-Zustand !

 Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Riesenangler (11. November 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Stimmt jetzt wo ich genauer hinsehe, die sind ja noch unbebissen. Bestimmt nur für das Foto angehängt.


----------



## Bonifaz (29. November 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

MOIN

Passt zwar nicht ganz hier rein, aber vielleicht weiß ja jemand...

Suche diesen Swimbait im Schleiendekor (no name), 15cm lang, schwimmend.
Habe den irgendwann, mal irgendwo gekauft, finde im Netz aber nichts entsprechendes...

Wer weiß, wo man den zu kaufen bekommt ???

Gruß


----------



## pike-81 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moinsen!
DAM Effzett Snake Diver
Petri


----------



## Bonifaz (30. November 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Danke !!!

Dann werd ich mir mal ein paar zulegen, denn in meinen
Seen gehen die ab wie nix Gutes...
#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

brauche mal eure Hilfe.. wem fallen so 2-3 ggf. auch mehr Wobbler ein die mind. 10 max 16 cm lang sind, sich klasse werfen lassen (auch bei Wind) und schöne rassel-Geräusche machen.. ich weis ich weis soviel auch einmal. Geht mir aber ums Wolfsbarsch angeln in der Nacht daher die Fagen  danke schonmal vorab|supergri


----------



## jkc (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

:q






Grüße JK


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ui, ein ganzes Rudel X-Rap Saltwater (zumindest die mit den Permasteel-Drillingen)?


----------



## Michael_05er (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Der ganz vorne ist mein aktueller Liebling fürs nächtliche Zanderwobbeln. Dem Rhein schmeckt er leider auch... Wenn ich den mal im Sonderangebot erwische wird gehamstert...


----------



## Jamdoumo (24. Februar 2017)

...


----------



## Angler2097 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Ich steh einfach auf den Belly Dog:



Der ist auch top!


----------



## jkc (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin, hier nochmal ein Schwung Rapalas: 






Darunter auch einige Veteranen.#6 Die meisten davon sind jedoch leider schon bei Petrus...






Grüße JK


----------



## Bobster (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

"*The King is dead, long live The King!*"


----------



## Welpi (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Bobster schrieb:


> "*The King is dead, long live The King!*"



..der Zanderkönig. Würde von den technischen Daten *perfekt *zu meinen Gewässern passen und ich mag die Sachen von Hybrida an sich wirklich gerne....aber meine schwäbischen Gene weigern sich noch beharrlich, der F&F dafür 20 Tacken in den Rachen zu werfen...|bigeyes|rolleyes


----------



## Bobster (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Welpi schrieb:


> ..der Zanderkönig. Würde von den technischen Daten *perfekt *zu meinen Gewässern passen und ich mag die Sachen von Hybrida an sich wirklich gerne....aber meine schwäbischen Gene weigern sich noch beharrlich, der F&F dafür 20 Tacken in den Rachen zu werfen...|bigeyes|rolleyes



...plus 6,00 €uronen Versand - eine Frechheit !

Aber ich wollte den schon im Herbst, da war er ausverkauft.
...und nun habe ich angebissen |supergri


----------



## jkc (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin, ... und nach Deinen Bildern finde ich die Tauchschaufel für einen Packungswobbler noch ungeeigneter als zuvor. - Das Ding kann doch gar nicht halten.|kopfkrat
Ein(ige) Vergleichsfischen wäre(n) mal gar nicht übel - Rapala J13 gegen den vermeintlichen Zandergott.:q

Grüße JK


----------



## Michael_05er (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ich wäre mit meinem derzeitigen Liebling, dem X-Rap, dabei.
Wobei einer meiner Favoriten ein DAM Snake Diver mit Eigenbau-Schaufel ist. Die war nämlich nach dem dritten Wurf ab... Danach hat er dann gut gefangen


----------



## jkc (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi, ich finde J13 und X-Rap 12cm ergänzen sich wunderbar, den J13 als Standard von 0,1-ca. 1,5m und den X-Rap wenn es etwas tiefer oder weiter gehen soll.#6

Grüße JK


----------



## Welpi (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



jkc schrieb:


> ....den J13 als Standard von 0,1-ca. 1,5m .....



Geht das in der Praxis? Ich hab den Jointed eigentlich als relativ tieflaufend auf dem Schirm....Rapala gibt für den J13 ja ab vier Fuss abwärts an..... Da meine Pfützen eine durschnittliche Tiefe von nem Meter fuffzich haben ist für mich eine max. Lauftiefe von ca. nem halben Meter ideal (a la Arnaud 110)


----------



## jkc (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi, geht mit etwas Übung / Konzentration auf jeden Fall. Du musst nur die richtige Geschwindigkeit treffen und evtl. mit der Rutenhaltung variieren. Die Angabe von Rapala wundert mich schon seit Ewigkeiten, geworfen komme ich denke ich maximal 1,5m runter, selbst beim Schleppen halte ich 4m für nicht zu erreichen...
Ansonsten schau Dir die zweiteiligen Bomber Long A an, gibt es in 12 und 15cm, laufen beide flacher als der RJ13. Mit dem 15er habe ich in Schweden in 0,9-1,2m tiefen Gewässerbereichen vom Boot aus geschleppt, da lief der ca. 0,1-0,6m tief...

Grüße JK


----------



## Welpi (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Cool, danke für den Tipp... die Bomber schau ich mir auf alle Fälle an!


----------



## fischbär (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Welpi schrieb:


> ..der Zanderkönig. Würde von den technischen Daten *perfekt *zu meinen Gewässern passen und ich mag die Sachen von Hybrida an sich wirklich gerne....aber meine schwäbischen Gene weigern sich noch beharrlich, der F&F dafür 20 Tacken in den Rachen zu werfen...|bigeyes|rolleyes




Ist auch völlig für den Eimer. Alle Zander letzte Saison (und es waren nur wenige) gingen auf Chinawobbler. Kleine Cranks. Zanderkönig hat trotz intensivsten Einsatzes an guten Stellen exakt einen Aland gefangen. Toll. Naja, immerhin war er halbwegs groß.
Meine Schlussfolgerung: tut wahrscheinlich genauso gut oder schlecht wie irgendein anderer ordentlicher Wobbler (Bomber Long A, Thunderstick, Chinakrams)


----------



## Angelmann67 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi Welpi,
  schau dir mal den hier an http://www.fishing-mart.com.pl/sklep/pl/popengallery.php?kind=0&parent=191522&id=120135

http://www.fishing-mart.com.pl/sklep/pl/popengallery.php?kind=0&parent=191494&id=120110

http://www.fishing-mart.com.pl/sklep/pl/popengallery.php?kind=0&parent=191494&id=120110

 habe ich mir vor kurzem gegönnt und wartet jetzt auf Zandertime, am 1.6.

 fettes Petri  :vik:


----------



## jkc (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin, hier mal ein weniger schönes Bild:







Sebile Koolie Minnow BRL in 19cm nach einem Treffer auf einen Ast. Gut die Belastungsprobe ist auch unfair, aber für einen ausgewiesenen Großfischköder kein gutes Zeugnis will ich meinen. Trägt auch wieder zu meinem unguten Gefühl bei, wenn die Öse auf der Schaufel sitzt. 
Ganz so schlimm wie auf dem Bild war es aber nicht, der Draht hat schon noch gehalten, sehr weiches Material, trotzdem keine Chance die Öse auf zu ziehen. Durch 3-4maliges Biegen aber ganz leicht zu knacken.|rolleyes

Grüße JK


----------



## Welpi (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Hi Welpi,
> schau dir mal den hier an http://www.fishing-mart.com.pl/sklep/pl/popengallery.php?kind=0&parent=191522&id=120135
> 
> http://www.fishing-mart.com.pl/sklep/pl/popengallery.php?kind=0&parent=191494&id=120110
> ...



Hallo Angelmann, die schauen gut aus! Welche Modelle von welchem Hersteller sind das? Die Links haben leider nur das Bild und auch die URL gibt keinen Hinweis. Ich hab die Wobbler auf der Seite durchforstet aber irgendwie Tomaten auf den Augen...


----------



## Angelmann67 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi Welpi,
 ist der Longus von Jaxon Holoselect

http://www.pirania-sklep.pl/wobbler-s/jaxon/holo-select/longus/11cm/longus---11cm_5.html

 ich hoffe dieser Link hilft dir weiter.

 fettes Petri  :m


----------



## diemai (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



jkc schrieb:


> Moin, hier mal ein weniger schönes Bild , Sebile Koolie Minnow BRL in 19cm nach einem Treffer auf einen Ast. Gut die Belastungsprobe ist auch unfair, aber für einen ausgewiesenen Großfischköder kein gutes Zeugnis will ich meinen. Trägt auch wieder zu meinem unguten Gefühl bei, wenn die Öse auf der Schaufel sitzt.
> Ganz so schlimm wie auf dem Bild war es aber nicht, der Draht hat schon noch gehalten, sehr weiches Material, trotzdem keine Chance die Öse auf zu ziehen. Durch 3-4maliges Biegen aber ganz leicht zu knacken.|rolleyes
> 
> Grüße JK



Da kann man 'mal wieder sehen , das das meiste Angelzubehör in erster Linie dazu gebaut wird , Profite zu generieren und nicht , um damit Fische sicher zu fangen .

Die dünne Schaufelwurzel ist doch eine eindeutige Schwachstelle , und vielleicht kann es sogar sein , das dort schon vorher feine Risse entstanden sind , denn an den Abplatzungen vorne an der Schaufel kann ich sehen , das der Wob schon etliche Male den Grund oder sonstige Hindernisse geküsst hat , und bei der Größe wirken da wohl doch schon gewisse Kräfte ? 

Und das bei so hochpreisigen Fabrikaten ,........das geht garnicht , finde ich .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## feuer110 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

mein fänigster Wobbler kommt  von lidl  obwohl ich auch  ilex  und Blalzer  versuchte -alle  flach  laufend - - na bei 1,5m  kein wunder . Teuer muß nicht  besser sein !


----------



## Lorenz (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> Und das bei so hochpreisigen Fabrikaten ,........das geht garnicht , finde ich .



Bei einem Sebile hatte der Kunststoff an der Schwanzöse schon im Neuzustand einen kleinen Sprung |rolleyes Der hatte zwar eine durchgehende Drahtachse, aber trotzdem ist das unschön. Der ein oder andere Großköder aus deren Sortiment hat ziemlich kleine bzw. enge Ösen.


----------



## diemai (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Na ja , ....dann kann man ja doch lieber gleich Discounter-Wobbler nehmen , da weiß man von vornherein , was man von der Qualität(nicht zwangsläufig von deren Fängigkeit) zu erwarten hat .

Oder eben Eigenbau , da bestimmt man selber über die Qualität !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## jkc (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi, die Sebiles gibt es inzwischen für 5€, ich finde da bekommt man verdammt viel Wobbler für das Geld, trotz dem Erlebnis. Vermutlich hätte man die Schaufel besser konstruieren können, aber hier im Süßwasser habe ich keine Bedenken den Köder weiterhin ein zu setzen. Der Köder ist kurz nach der Beschleunigungsphase gegen einen Ast gebrettert, da kann ich einen Ausfall schon verzeihen. Allein die verbauten Sprengringe und Haken kosten anderswo so viel wie der ganze Wobbler.

Grüße JK


----------



## Hechtklopfer (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

klasse teile dabei


----------



## diemai (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, die Sebiles gibt es inzwischen für 5€, ich finde da bekommt man verdammt viel Wobbler für das Geld, trotz dem Erlebnis. Vermutlich hätte man die Schaufel besser konstruiren können, aber hier im Süßwasser habe ich keine Bedenken den Köder weiterhin ein zu setzen. Der Köder ist kurz nach der Beschleunigungsphase gegen einen Ast gebrettert, da kann ich einen Ausfall schon verzeihen. Allein die verbauten Sprengringe und Haken kosten anderswo so viel wie der ganze Wobbler.
> 
> Grüße JK



Echt , ....5 Tacken , bestimmt in der Bucht , oder ?

Hab' mir lange schon keine Wobbler mehr im Laden gekauft gekauft , nur 'mal gelegentlich auf'm Flohmarkt , da sind die Preise u. U. noch niedriger , letzten Sonntag z. B. zwei sehr gut erhaltene alte Hi-Lo's , noch original "Made in Sweden" , ....auch 5 Tacken(für beide zusammen) .

Nicht , das ich die unbedingt brauchen würde , könnte selber schon damit handeln ,.......aber ich mag die kleinen , bunten Dinger einfach#c !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## jkc (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



diemai schrieb:


> Echt , ....5 Tacken , bestimmt in der Bucht , oder?



Nein, in der Bucht gibt es Leute die kaufen die Teile hier ein und verkaufen die dort dann für deutlich mehr:
http://fischdeal.de/deals/s-bile-koolie-minnow-190-brl-ll88

Grüße JK


----------



## diemai (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



jkc schrieb:


> Nein, in der Bucht gibt es Leute die kaufen die Teile hier ein und verkaufen die dort dann für deutlich mehr:
> http://fischdeal.de/deals/s-bile-koolie-minnow-190-brl-ll88
> 
> Grüße JK



Danke für die Info , ......habe ich mit einigen Flohmarkt-Ködern vor Jahren auch schon 'mal gemacht , Gewinnspannen von bis zu 800% , .....schade nur , das das immer nur absolute Kleinstmengen sind , ....ich muß immer noch arbeiten gehen!

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (5. November 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Kleine Bande "marodierender" Swingtails von Sebile.
 Dürfen aber noch nicht raus - erst im Frühjahr :q


----------



## Bobster (7. November 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

DAM Effzett "Deserter"


----------



## MIG 29 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Jackall Bros. ( ILLEX ) Chubby 38 F. Farbe: RT Grass Hopper / Chartreuse.


----------



## jkc (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moinmoin,

hier mal was umgebasteltes; Die Bestückung mit drei Drillingen finde ich überwiegend zu krass, auch an solchen Frühstücksbrettchen wie der 33er Grandma. Leider stehen die beiden Befestigungsösen vorne sehr eng; entfernt man nur den mittleren Drilling bleibt allerdings eine  riesen Lücke, damit selbst die Mutter aller Hechte noch Platz zum vorbeibeißen hätte. Zudem unterstelle ich dem Schwanzdrilling, dass er am ehesten zum Kiemenkiller wird.
Also musste ein Umbau her, allerdings so, dass das ganze wieder spurlos zurückzubauen wäre.

Meine Lösung sieht so aus:






Mit Hilfe eines Stingers wurde der Aufhängepunkt für den zweiten Drilling etwas nach hinten versetzt.
Der Stinger ist aus 250Lbs 1x7, ja richtig 250 Lbs - einige bremsen damit ihr Fahrrad, ich angel damit auf Hecht.
Meiner Erfahrung nach kann ein Stinger nicht stark genung sein, und das ganze soll ja nicht nur einen Fisch, sondern mindestens einen ganzen Schlepptag halten.
Weiterer Vorteil des Stingers: Er klinkt bei einem gehakten Fisch aus und entkoppelt das Hebelbrett von Köder und Fisch.

Um den Stinger in Position zu halten sind mir zwei Varianten in den Sinn gekommen:



010

Die erste mittels zwei verstümmelter Wirbel und einem Schlauchstük.






Das Ganze lässt sich öffnen und schließen.

Bei der anderen Variante ist der Stinger mit einer Mono nach hinten gebunden, lässt sich besser vorspannen, muss dann aber nach dem Auslösen neu geknotet werden.






Eigentlich gäbe es noch eine weitere Möglichkeit; Den Stinger mit einem Magneten in Postion zu halten, aber dann wäre es nur schlecht wieder zurückzubauen...


Auch dem vorderen Drilling habe ich etwas mehr Spielraum verpasst um Drillaussteiger so gut wie möglich zu vermeiden:





Grüße JK


----------



## Torkel (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Genial gelöst ! Ist gespeichert. Danke


----------



## Huchenfreak (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*


----------



## Bobster (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

...vorher aber noch poliert ...gibs zu :q

 Schöne Aufnahme-schöner Wobbler #6


----------



## Huchenfreak (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hehe nein meine Wobbler sind so sauber ...


----------



## panazonics (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Kein Wobbler...


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



panazonics schrieb:


> Kein Wobbler...




Hallo,


siehe da, ein alter Devon. Gabs in den 1960ern.
Gibts die wieder?



Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



jkc schrieb:


> hier mal was umgebasteltes; Die Bestückung mit drei Drillingen finde ich überwiegend zu krass, auch an solchen Frühstücksbrettchen


Schöne Lösung, gut dokumentiert! #6
das abgehen und entfernen finde ich gut, je fetter der Köder je schütteliger ...

3 Drillinge finde ich auch pfui, braucht man nicht notwendigerweise und beim Hakenlösen am Fisch macht es den Unterschied, ob 3 oder nur 2. 

Das Umbauthema wird einen nicht loslassen, kommt immer mehr, was als Köder-Fisch-Ersatz super taugen täte, durchgebissene oder durchgebrochene Wobbler hatte ich aber schon, also muss die Hakenflucht immer richtig neu zugebaut werden.


----------



## GandRalf (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hier mal ein paar "Handmades" aus Polen.#6


----------



## panazonics (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> siehe da, ein alter Devon. Gabs in den 1960ern.
> ...



..nein, gabs auf'm Flohmarkt in Berlin.


----------



## Bilch (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Gestern in Polen gekauft, 8,5 cm, 9 g, 3,3 Euro pro Stück.


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Da hab ich auch noch welche...


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

da sind noch welche...


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Nochn Paar....


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Und nochmal...


----------



## jkc (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin, die RJ13 und den X Rap Jointed vom letzten Bild mag ich sehr gern. Die kleinen beiden, bei denen die Öse nur in der Schaufel befestigt ist, nicht (mehr). Hab davon einen (Fat Rap?), der nur noch als Schlüsselanhänger taugt, da die Schaufel kapituliert hat, zum Glück ohne Fisch dran...

Grüße JK


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Die Fat Rap(?) sind auch nicht so meins - die habe ich halt mal irgendwie mitgekauft.. .


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

noch was schönes..


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Den Hecht habe ich aus Polen und wurde nur einmal gefischt, an zu leichtem Equiptment.
Der gelbe Wobbler ist von Behr, günstig und hat mir getwitcht schon viele Bisse gebracht. Leider zieht er Wasser. Ich vermute durch die Frontöse. Ich versuche ihn mal mit Sekundenkleber abzudichten.

Edit: na toll, auf Koppfotografiert...


----------



## Bobster (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

...schönes Wiege-Mess-Betäubungsmesser :m


----------



## u-see fischer (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ rhinefisher

 bei den letzten Wobbler auf dem 4. Bild, ist das auch ein Bagley Wobbler?

 Schöne Wobbler, viele davon habe ich auch. Find manche der polnischen Handmades auch sehr schön.


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi!
Das ist ein Herbertz aus den 50gern.... .
Sehr schön der Hecht!


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

U-See: Das ist ein Rapala Shad Rap SR9


----------



## rhinefisher (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin moin!


----------



## rhinefisher (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin moin!


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Guten Morgen...#h


----------



## Bilch (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Moin moin!



Ist auf dem dritten Bild (19.5., 8.02) ein Salmo Hornet GS? Ich habe letztes Jahr einen gekauft (10 g, floating), hatte aber bis jetzt noch keinen Biss darauf. Warst Du mit dem Wobbler schon mal erfolgreich?


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi!
Ja, das sind Hornets - und die sind wirklich fängig, deshalb habe ich recht viele davon, aber fast alles 4 od. 5 cm, die ich für Barsch, Forelle und wirklich sehr häufig für Döbel verwende.
Ab 6cm sind die erheblich größer und passen bei mir dann nur Hecht und Wolfsbarsch - deshalb kommen die seltener zum Einsatz, fangen aber auch sehr gut.


----------



## Bilch (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ja, das sind Hornets - und die sind wirklich fängig, deshalb habe ich recht viele davon, aber fast alles 4 od. 5 cm, die ich für Barsch, Forelle und wirklich sehr häufig für Döbel verwende.
> Ab 6cm sind die erheblich größer und passen bei mir dann nur Hecht und Wolfsbarsch - deshalb kommen die seltener zum Einsatz, fangen aber auch sehr gut.






Danke für die Antwort .


----------



## rhinefisher (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Sehr Gerne...


----------



## rhinefisher (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin moin!


----------



## rhinefisher (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Guten Morgen..#h


----------



## rhinefisher (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin moin..#h


----------



## Buhnenspringer (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hallo,
z.T. sehr schöne Wobbler dabei. Viele davon nutze ich persönlich auch (Klassiker halt!). Diese sehen aber auch nicht mehr ganz so neu aus. Da zeigt sich dann, wie gut die Lackierung, etc. tatsächlich ist. Hat jemand von Euch die Shadow Raps schon gefischt? Wie sind die Erfahrungen? Sehen sehr speannend aus.


----------



## Buhnenspringer (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Shadow Rap in 9cm habe ich seit ca. zwei Jahren in der Kiste. An einigen Stellen hat er sich als durchaus fängig erwiesen. Hat einen sehr dezenten kippelnden Lauf. Durch aktive Führung kommt er dann in ein sehr schönes side-to-side/ walk-the-dog Muster. Mich würden die anderen Vertreter aus dieser Familie (als Shad-Version bzw. die Ripstop Ausführung sehr interessieren). Werde sie evtl. beim nächsten Ladenbesuch einsacken.


----------



## jkc (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi, ich habe je einen flach- und tieflaufenden Shadowrap in 11cm; Obwohl ich kaum solche kleinen Köder fische, gefallen sie mir sehr gut. Getwitcht richtig geil. Der tieferlaufende sagt mir etwas mehr zu. Allerdings sind das absolute Schniepelkiller mit ihren drei Drillingen, meine sind umgebaut auf jeweils zwei Einzelhaken, anders kann man die meiner Meinung nach gar nicht vertreten.

Grüße JK


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Das Problem besteht beim Super Shadow Rap nicht :q Der hat zwei Drillinge. Zumal:



> Obwohl ich kaum solche kleinen Köder fische,


--> da dürfte der richtig kommen 


 Der ganz kleine Shadow Rap Shad (9 cm / 12 g) hat ebenfalls zwei Drillinge. Aber ist halt schon ein Mini bzw. nochmal kleiner als der normale Shadow Rap.


----------



## jkc (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Jo, schon wahrgenommen, aber bisher nicht den Bedarf verspürt und mich gegen dieses seelenlose Plastik-Dingen bisher verwehren können.:q
Hast Du davon schon einen? Wie flach läuft der?

Grüße JK


----------



## Buhnenspringer (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Danke für die Info. Der Tiefläufer gefällt mir auch sehr, sehr gut. Erinnert mich stark an den Vision 110 + 1. Den sacke ich auf jeden Fall ein! Der Super shadow rap ist ne 16cm Ausführung, oder? Konntest Du damit schon Hechte fangen? Als shad gibt es den aber auch in 9cm. Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht? Mich würde auch der Ripstop sehr interessieren. Hat ne ähnliche Funktionsweise wie der Riprizer, ist aber in der Körper- und Schaufelform deutlich dezenter, zumindest theoretisch ne Fangmaschine. Hat jeman damit gefischt?


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

@ JKC: Nee, habe noch keinen - aber steht schwerstens in den Startlöchern :q

Wenn dann im Hause, werde ich gerne berichten.


----------



## jkc (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ich denke Bzgl. des Super Shadow Raps sind mir die Überschneidungen mit bereits vorhandenen Ködern zu groß. Denke sein Einsatzgebiet kann ich mit Super Shad Rap dem großen Fatso Krank und dem Buster Jerk in 15cm (besser) abdecken. Irgendwie missfällt mir auch die winzige Schaufel.
Zu den anderen Ködern aus der Shadow-Serie kann ich leider nix sagen.


----------



## rhinefisher (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Guten Morgen..|wavey:


----------



## u-see fischer (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Habe gerade für die Liebhaber der leisen Wobbler meine Bagley Wobbler abgelichtet.


----------



## Buhnenspringer (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin! Die Bagleys sehen richtig gut aus! Habe selbst einen mighty minnow. Selten einen wobbler erlebt, der so viel druck macht.@ rheinfischer: wie heissen die letzten zwei? Gefallen mir auch gut, vor allem der zweiteilige.


----------



## rhinefisher (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Hi!
Das sind alte(ca.20Jahre) DAM.
Der Zweiteilige sieht besser aus und fängt auch gut, aber die einteilige ReBoFo fängt wie blöde - ne echte Bank für Hechte.. .
Petri


----------



## rhinefisher (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*



jkc schrieb:


> Moinmoin,
> 
> hier mal was umgebasteltes; Die Bestückung mit drei Drillingen finde ich überwiegend zu krass, auch an solchen Frühstücksbrettchen wie der 33er Grandma. Leider stehen die beiden Befestigungsösen vorne sehr eng; entfernt man nur den mittleren Drilling bleibt allerdings eine  riesen Lücke, damit selbst die Mutter aller Hechte noch Platz zum vorbeibeißen hätte. Zudem unterstelle ich dem Schwanzdrilling, dass er am ehesten zum Kiemenkiller wird.
> Also musste ein Umbau her, allerdings so, dass das ganze wieder spurlos zurückzubauen wäre.
> ...




Wow - absolut genial!
Wesentlich besser als meine eher schlichte Lösung.
Vielen Dank dafür...#6#6


----------



## rhinefisher (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Guten Morgen!
Das sind die letzten Bilder...#h


----------



## rhinefisher (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Da habe ich doch noch was...|wavey:


----------



## jkc (3. September 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin,


  voll geil. 

Habe die Tage entdeckt, dass es auch eine 12 cm Version vom Rapala Skitter Pop gibt; Zwar kein Wobbler im klassischen Sinne, aber ich tacker den trotzdem mal hier rein. War schon Ewigkeiten auf der Suche nach einem bezahlbaren, mittelgroßen Popper zum Wallerfischen. Hätte zwar gerne etwas mehr als die 40g Gewicht gehabt, aber mit dem kleineren habe ich schon positive Erfahrungen gesammelt weshalb ich mich sehr darüber gefreut habe als ich das Teil entdeckte. 


 Im Gegensatz zu den kleineren hat der große Klapperkugeln.







Farbe gefällt mir auch sehr gut, das Weiß könnte gerne noch etwas greller sein.
 Etwas skeptisch bin ich, ob das Ding die Owner ST66 in 1/0 verträgt, denn das sind die kleinsten wallertauglichen Haken die ich hier habe, Größe 1 wäre vielleicht etwas besser.


Forelle, Hecht und vor allem Barsch hat mir der kleinere Bruder mit 9cm  schon gebracht. Zuletzt gab es im vergangen Meck-Pomm Urlaub eine Phase  da wollten die Barsche das Ding töten. Ich habe habe immer wieder den  Köder gewechselt und teils direkt in die raubenden Barsche geworfen,  aber an dem Tag kam nichts gegen einen Popper an der Oberfläche an.









Edit: Nö, habe noch einige Gamakatsu Treble 16 in 1/0 gefunden, die minimal schmaler als die Owner gleicher Größe ausfallen. Sieht, gut aus, sehr gut sogar.







Grüße JK


----------



## warrior (3. September 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Servus,
Kurze Frage am Rande.
Hast du auf Popper schon mal einen Waller gefangen?
Gruß


----------



## jkc (3. September 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Nein, bisher nicht, allerdings auch bisher nie wirklich probiert...


----------



## Inni (3. September 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Mein Plan war es auch mal, mit solch einen 20cm Humpen anzugreifen. Noch nicht umgesetzt.


----------



## jkc (3. September 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Ich hatte mir zuvor einen Sebile Splasher in 15cm dafür gekauft, aber das Ding ist mir zu krass. Abgesehen davon, dass der nicht so schön ploppt, produziert das Teil eine Welle wie ein an der Oberfläche raubender 2m Waller, macht auch wenig Spaß den zu animieren. Die meisten anderen Köder in dieser Größenordnung sind mir viel zu teuer, da etwas unter 25€ zu finden ist ja gar nicht so einfach, zumindest wenn es um namhafte Köder geht. Für den Skitter Pop habe ich einen 10er gezahlt...


----------



## warrior (4. September 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Servus,
ich habe es schon so oft versucht.
Mal richtig Große oder auch kleine Popper, doch auch noch nie einen gefangen, oder eine Attacke gehabt.

Was ich schon immer mal versuchen wollte ist, mit großen Poppern die Fische evtl. anzulocken, und ein weiterer Angler mit einem anderen Köder diesen Bereich abfischen lassen.

Vielleicht eine Option für Angler die öfter mal zu Zweit unterwegs sind.


----------



## jkc (6. September 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Moin, ich habe inzwischen per PN den Hinweis erhalten, dass der Skitter Pop keine durchgehende Achse hätte und mir wurde davon abgeraten damit auf Waller zu fischen. Auf der einen Seite verwundert mich das etwas - ich wäre davon ausgegangen, dass das Teil wie z.B. der Supershad Rap eine durchgehende, wenn auch an den Ösen nicht verschlossene Achse hat, auf der anderen Seite bin ich über solche Hinweise natürlich dankbar.#6

Grüße JK


----------



## Lorenz (6. September 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

#h


jkc schrieb:


> Moin, ich habe inzwischen per PN den Hinweis erhalten, dass der Skitter Pop keine durchgehende Achse hätte und mir wurde davon abgeraten damit auf Waller zu fischen. Auf der einen Seite verwundert mich das etwas - ich wäre davon ausgegangen,...



In dem ein oder anderen Shop steht:


> Das Salzwasser-Modell ist eine Heavy Duty-Version mit speziellen Salzwasser-Komponenten wie VMC Perma Steel Haken und Wire Through-Konstruktion.


http://www.fishingtackle24.de/rapala-skitter-pop-saltwater.html
https://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/rapala-skitter-pop-schwimmend
https://www.besten-kunstkoder.de/de4/rapala-skitter-pop/s/10143
...

Ich will nicht ausschließen, dass die alle den selben Quatsch aus einer Quelle kopiert haben (z.B. weil jemand bei Shimano/Rapala/... was falsch übersetzt oder was falsch verstanden hat?), aber grundsätzlich würde ich das erstmal glauben.


----------



## jkc (6. September 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

Juppi, so wirkt es auf mich auch wenn ich mir den Köder ansehe, ich höre nochmal nach, um welche Modellgröße es sich bei dem PN-Schreiber handelte.

Danke


----------



## Bobster (6. September 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Wobbler Fotothread*

...ansonsten das nächste mal mit zum röntgen nehmen und 
 unbemerkt auf den Bauch legen :q


----------



## jkc (9. Januar 2019)

Moin hier nochmal ein Bild von mir. Die Opfer der letzten Zeit.
Der ein oder andere lässt sich reparieren, teils sind sie aber leider hinüber.


----------



## Bobster (10. Januar 2019)

"Hardbait Sematary"....da fallen mir glatt die "RAMONES" ein  

Früher hätte man die in der Winterzeit alle wieder zum leben erweckt.


----------



## jkc (18. Januar 2019)




----------



## świetlik (19. Januar 2019)

Bastelt ihr die Schaufel selbst oder kauft die fertig?
Bei Zander angeln im Dunkelheit passiert das offt das die Schaufel verloren gehen.


----------



## Bobster (19. Januar 2019)

świetlik schrieb:


> Bastelt ihr die Schaufel selbst oder kauft die fertig?
> Bei Zander angeln im Dunkelheit passiert das offt das die Schaufel verloren gehen.


Jetzt im Winter "bastel" ich mir die anhand von Schablonen aus dem Netz selber.
Kaufen kann man die Dinger auch in verschiedenen Variationen.


----------



## Inni (19. Januar 2019)

jkc, sind das reparierte Wobbler?


----------



## jkc (20. Januar 2019)

Hi, nein leider oder zum glück nicht. 
Ist eine frische Lieferung aus Übersee, Nachschub sozusagen.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (20. Januar 2019)

świetlik schrieb:


> Bastelt ihr die Schaufel selbst oder kauft die fertig?
> Bei Zander angeln im Dunkelheit passiert das offt das die Schaufel verloren gehen.



Ich fertige Schaufeln aus Makrolon oder Alus- / Messing- oder VA-Blech.

Grüße JK


----------



## świetlik (21. Januar 2019)

Und was für Kleber benutzt ihr?


----------



## jkc (21. Januar 2019)

Moin, in der Regel 2 Kompenentenkleber auf Epoxidharz-Basis.

Grüße JK


----------



## Bobster (21. Januar 2019)

Auch kleinere Gebinde.......

https://bootsservice-behnke.de/contents/de/d1.html


----------



## jkc (14. Dezember 2020)

Die Opfer des vergangenen WEs.


----------



## świetlik (14. Dezember 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Die Opfer des vergangenen WEs.


Bestimmt im dunkel am steinen hängen geblieben.


----------



## vlsk (20. Dezember 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 361868
> 
> 
> Die Opfer des vergangenen WEs.


Ohje, wie ist das denn passiert


----------



## jkc (20. Dezember 2020)

vlsk schrieb:


> Ohje, wie ist das denn passiert


Der Kleine hat eine Brücke geknutscht, der Nils Master fand den Grundkontakt nicht so cool.


----------



## Riesenangler (20. Dezember 2020)

Den Tröt kannte ich auch noch nicht und ich bin ja auch schon ne Weile dabei. Dann will ich auch mal ein Bildchen beisteuern.


----------

